# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Corona Virus and The Simpsons

## Cuchculan

Did The Simpsons predict the Corona Virus back in a 1993 episode? Was a slight difference. In this episode it was a Japanese worker who sneezed into a box and the box was sent to customers in Springfield who all became infected with what they called  ' The "Osaka Flu '. How odd is that? 

Attachment 4646

----------


## CloudMaker

It has long been suspected that the simpsons writers have ties to the GLOBALISTS since they’ve “predicted” so many things 

Wouldn’t surprise me since this is a man made virus IMO

----------


## Cuchculan

There was one person who tried to warn everybody about the virus. Claim was he died from the virus. He was Chinese. There has been no solid proof as to where it came from. They keep changing their story. Sea food. Animals. Etc, etc. I am one who also thinks man made by China. Tested on their own people. Just something I believed since day 1.

----------


## CloudMaker

Wuhan is right by a biological weapon lab in China. It even has the resident evil umbrella logo on it!!! LOL

Attachment 4647
not sure why it seems to affect Asian people the most. Suspect it was developed to cripple Hong Kong protests

----------


## Cuchculan

I think the question I asked was why now? 2020. Decades back we had the swine flu. Bird flu. Few other things that had jumped from animals to humans. So why did this not happen before now if it was something similar? It is like it came out of nowhere. First thing they tried to blame was shell fish. That soon changed. Animal of some sort. That was telling us nothing at all. China were trying to keep it quiet. That much we know. We had the one person who tried warning everybody. He died. Blamed it on the virus. But it got out. China had to talk. They kept their real figures down. They say 100 cases, you can guess at about a thousand. But I would guess if it was more closely looked at they would find hints of something to point at China. But China would not allow them near anywhere that could make such a virus. Was very easy to test it. One part of the country. Is a very big country. But it seems to kill the old and the sick. Fit and health people seem to recover from it. So that is my sticking point. Do away with the old and the ill?

----------


## CloudMaker

IDK maybe. China does have too many people

----------


## Cuchculan

Or maybe it was a test run? Trying to make something. Needed to test what they had and see how far they had come? Not expecting it to do what it has done. We have our first case here in Ireland that does not involve been in contact with anybody from an infected area. All cases before could be linked back to people who were in infected areas and having returned to Ireland. But it is not been talked about like it is dangerous at all. Reports simply saying they have it. End of report. This one will be around for some time. Other viruses they always had something to fight it with. They have nothing that works with fighting this one. You will have the first batch of cases. Then they will think it has passed. That won't be the case. It will still be there. Until they come up with something that works when trying to fight it. The mystery grows.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I don’t have anything to add other then it’s effecting my business. I hear so many different opinions thru out my day and people are scared. Also, we can’t shut down the economy!  Very strange times right now. I live in a state where our governor declared a state of emergency right away which caused manic stock piling behavior. March is my busiest month and it’s not busy. At all. People leaving early or canceling their vacation all together. ( we rely on tourism). Sigh...also, price gauging is illegal people. I think this is bringing out the best in good people and the worst in bad people?  And fear in almost everyone.

----------


## Otherside

Its...not so good here and I think its going to go bad. Europe's doing bad. 

Italy went on lockdown yesterday. You dont leave your area, need a travel permit to do so. Been a bit of a wake-up call for a few people. Italy is a few hours away on a plane and we there for skiing holidays and weekend breaks. It's a developed, European country. Just like us. China is...over there, miles away from us.

Denmark is going to lockdown tomorrow. Another developed, rich European country a few hours away. France, Germany and Spain are supposedly not managing. Lot of places have issued travel bans for the French, Germans and Spanish. One of those three will be the next to lockdown I think.

We're not managing it. You can fly back from Italy and nobody will stop you. No checks, no quarantine, not even a temperature check. You can actually walk back in without speaking to a human. Arrive, scan passport, walk back into the country and leave the airport. And hope that they self-qurantine. The actual advise we have gotten (and I am being serious) is wash your hands and sing happy birthday. Twice

Also currently have people panic buying and stockpiling. Never seen anything like this, next to impossible to buy quite a few things. Spent the last few days trying to buy toliet paper because everyones been panic buying toliet paper. Seriously. Entire store has been picked clean like this. This is the store in my town. Its absolutley insane. 

Attachment 4650

I'm willing to bet, UK will be in lockdown by the end of this month.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Its...not so good here and I think its going to go bad. Europe's doing bad. 
> 
> Italy went on lockdown yesterday. You dont leave your area, need a travel permit to do so. Been a bit of a wake-up call for a few people. Italy is a few hours away on a plane and we there for skiing holidays and weekend breaks. It's a developed, European country. Just like us. China is...over there, miles away from us.
> 
> Denmark is going to lockdown tomorrow. Another developed, rich European country a few hours away. France, Germany and Spain are supposedly not managing. Lot of places have issued travel bans for the French, Germans and Spanish. One of those three will be the next to lockdown I think.
> 
> We're not managing it. You can fly back from Italy and nobody will stop you. No checks, no quarantine, not even a temperature check. You can actually walk back in without speaking to a human. Arrive, scan passport, walk back into the country and leave the airport. And hope that they self-qurantine. The actual advise we have gotten (and I am being serious) is wash your hands and sing happy birthday. Twice
> 
> Also currently have people panic buying and stockpiling. Never seen anything like this, next to impossible to buy quite a few things. Spent the last few days trying to buy toliet paper because everyones been panic buying toliet paper. Seriously. Entire store has been picked clean like this. This is the store in my town. Its absolutley insane. 
> ...




OMG we’re out of toilet paper here too

I’m freaking out. IDK what I’m going to do. I don’t want to use my hand like a third worlder!!

----------


## Cuchculan

Is the same over here. Hand soaps and toilet paper. Shops are out of them. Need to put a limit on what people can buy. In Italy only 3 people are allowed in a shop at any one time. Rest have to queue outside. It has also come to light that the first cases were not in China. They were in Italy at the start of the year. Only they had no idea what they were dealing with back then. I do remember we were told another flu was on the way. That was the start of the year too. All about using common sense. All parades are called off here for St. Patrick's day. Sporting events are next to be hit. Even churches are going to be hit. It is a close contact virus. So limit close contact. Only 1 death here so far. But she had been already very sick before the virus got her. Heck we can only wait and see what happens. You need to visit a doctor for anything, you ring from outside, they come out to you. You are not allowed just walk into a waiting room. This came about because a GP got the virus. Lord knows how many he passed it on to. Is a level playing field for us all. The smart ones should be fine. Ones who use common sense. Lot of fools out there acting like nothing is happening at all.

Attachment 4651

----------


## CloudMaker

> Is the same over here. Hand soaps and toilet paper. Shops are out of them. Need to put a limit on what people can buy. In Italy only 3 people are allowed in a shop at any one time. Rest have to queue outside. It has also come to light that the first cases were not in China. They were in Italy at the start of the year. Only they had no idea what they were dealing with back then. I do remember we were told another flu was on the way. That was the start of the year too. All about using common sense. All parades are called off here for St. Patrick's day. Sporting events are next to be hit. Even churches are going to be hit. It is a close contact virus. So limit close contact. Only 1 death here so far. But she had been already very sick before the virus got her. Heck we can only wait and see what happens. You need to visit a doctor for anything, you ring from outside, they come out to you. You are not allowed just walk into a waiting room. This came about because a GP got the virus. Lord knows how many he passed it on to. Is a level playing field for us all. The smart ones should be fine. Ones who use common sense. Lot of fools out there acting like nothing is happening at all.
> 
> Attachment 4651



“The smart ones should be fine.” And what about those of us that have no choice but to go to work???

----------


## Cuchculan

Should close the library for a period of time. Like schools and colleges are doing. All closed over here.

----------


## Otherside

This is the problem. People are not going to isolate if they cannot afford to do so. Even if they show symptoms. I'm fortunate enough that I can work from home, and 100% salary, as sick pay but that's not the case for most people. 

Legally, you get some sick pay here, but it's a very small amount - about ?94 a week. Doesnt even cover rent for me. Won't do so for a lot of people. 

So they work. No choice, really. You have a couple of kids you have to feed, you want to keep a roof over your head? You cant isolate. And that's dangerous.

----------


## Cuchculan

Ireland has new rules in place as of 6pm yesterday. Schools, colleges and anywhere really that a crowd might be are closed down. Can you keep kids in the house? That will be a hard one. People fighting each other for food and other items. Police called to a number of shops. No outdoor gatherings of over 500 people allowed. No indoor gatherings of over 100 people. Even funerals are been called off. Anybody dies of this I have no idea how they will be buried. The risk is still there for us all. No matter what we do. Chemists and shops are the only two such places allowed to remain open. Oddly trains and buses can still run. Work from home is the advice. Though not everybody can do that. Loads of different types of jobs. The infected number jumped by 25 yesterday. Expected to keep going up as we see more community cases. People who were not away in foreign countries. Game of chance really. They say to wash your hands if you do go out and return home. But shops are out of hand soap. Should do what Italy is doing. Only a small number allowed in the shop at one time. Then they can control what people are buying.

----------


## CloudMaker

I think I’m going to have to break down and ask my neighbors to buy toilet paper  ::(:

----------


## Ironman

You guys need a USA perspective.

Our stock market had its biggest one day drop since the October 1987 crash.

Then, President Trump announces a national emergency and the stock market recovers almost all of that drop the day before.

Toilet paper?!  Well....you guys know that that story traces back to the collapse of the Venezuelan government.  Remember that?  They ran out of toilet paper and couldn't find any?  It happened here, too.

As part of the emergency - payroll tax and student loan interest has been suspended.  Drugstores and big discount stores will have "drive-thru testing stations" in their parking lots!  So far in the USA total, we have had about 1,500 cases confirmed and 41 deaths.

In my state of Ohio - we had another four confirmed cases about 25km away from me to make a total of 16 cases.  Our state doctor and Governor appeared on national news and said that we could have 100,000 cases right now and my state only has 11,700,000 people overall.  Our schools are closed for three weeks - my local schools have Spring break after that so they won't be back until April 14!

I will be working from home (no voluntarily self-quarantining, but staying out of my office) for the foreseeable future. Chinese coworkers have been working from home since the end of January!

----------


## CloudMaker

> You guys need a USA perspective.
> 
> Our stock market had its biggest one day drop since the October 1987 crash.
> 
> Then, President Trump announces a national emergency and the stock market recovers almost all of that drop the day before.
> 
> Toilet paper?!  Well....you guys know that that story traces back to the collapse of the Venezuelan government.  Remember that?  They ran out of toilet paper and couldn't find any?  It happened here, too.
> 
> As part of the emergency - payroll tax and student loan interest has been suspended.  Drugstores and big discount stores will have "drive-thru testing stations" in their parking lots!  So far in the USA total, we have had about 1,500 cases confirmed and 41 deaths.
> ...



This is going to make or break Trump’s election IMO. He ran on a strong economy and now the market is crashing and there are TP shortages 

I don’t want a Biden presidency but I can see it happening if this isn’t solved fast

----------


## Cuchculan

They are pumping 1 trillion collars into your economy because of what is happening. That was even on Irish radio the other day. Some special circumstances that allows the US mint to do that. Will help in a lot of areas that money is lost out on. Even smaller traders will be getting a dig out. Local shops and the likes. Save them all from going under. Might not be enough if this lasts months. That was more a short term fix. They are hoping things will clear up by the end of April. Which I doubt very much. Trump can be made to look good if the spread is stopped in the US. Measures he put in place. He might still come out on top. Best of doing that is to predict higher numbers than will really happen. Our government said it could reach up to 80,000 dead. That before anybody died in this country at all. It won't get anywhere near that figure. Then our government can say it was because of them and the measures put in place. Makes them look good.

----------


## CloudMaker

> They are pumping 1 trillion collars into your economy because of what is happening. That was even on Irish radio the other day. Some special circumstances that allows the US mint to do that. Will help in a lot of areas that money is lost out on. Even smaller traders will be getting a dig out. Local shops and the likes. Save them all from going under. Might not be enough if this lasts months. That was more a short term fix. They are hoping things will clear up by the end of April. Which I doubt very much. Trump can be made to look good if the spread is stopped in the US. Measures he put in place. He might still come out on top. Best of doing that is to predict higher numbers than will really happen. Our government said it could reach up to 80,000 dead. That before anybody died in this country at all. It won't get anywhere near that figure. Then our government can say it was because of them and the measures put in place. Makes them look good.



Wish I could get some of that one trillion dollar bailout LOL!

----------


## Cuchculan

I love this one. 

Attachment 4652

----------


## CloudMaker

@Cuchculan

 ::

----------


## Cuchculan

The whole Irish system has broken down. We were told not to ring 911. Call your local GP. He would then add you to a National waiting list via a computer. But the server crashed on day 1. Who knows what to do now here. As we are still told not to ring 911. Unless you are almost dying. Talk about a major feck up. Now we have 20,000 people coming home from various countries all this week. All highly infected countries. Let's see who is there to welcome them home. Where is Kim when we need him?  ::D:

----------


## CloudMaker

> The whole Irish system has broken down. We were told not to ring 911. Call your local GP. He would then add you to a National waiting list via a computer. But the server crashed on day 1. Who knows what to do now here. As we are still told not to ring 911. Unless you are almost dying. Talk about a major feck up. Now we have 20,000 people coming home from various countries all this week. All highly infected countries. Let's see who is there to welcome them home. Where is Kim when we need him?



Wow that sounds even worse than here. We can at least still call 911

Stores are beginning to run out of food. Toilet paper has been gone for a week now.... I’ve had to make some reusable cloths and wash them. Third world conditions IMO

----------


## Cuchculan

At least when they die their bums will be clean. LOL

They have to sort this mess up over here. They are classing it at various levels. From critical to not very serious. Here was me thinking it was one virus and would do to most the exact same thing. 

Today a lot of smaller shops were letting 2 people in at a time over here.

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 4653

----------


## sunrise

> I love this one. 
> 
> Attachment 4652



LOL.   I don't understand the whole thing with hoarding toilet paper and water.  And people swarming places like Costco all squished together while standing in long lines.  If you want to contract a virus, go to Target.  My employer is making everyone go to work even if we can do our jobs remotely. It's infuriating. No one is exercising common sense in squelching the spread.

----------


## Cuchculan

They predict 30 percent increase a day here. Makes sense. Those coming down with it would have been in contact with many others. Who will come down with it too. We jumped from less than 100 cases to over 200 in the space of 2 days. All those people would have had contact with others. it is not just going to vanish. Unless they find a vaccine. It will always be there.

----------


## CloudMaker

When did this stuff really hAppen?

I got really, really sick last year.  Kaiser tested me for everything, and I'm still paying off all the tests, x-rays etc.
I couldn't breathe  I felt like a house was laying on top of my chest.

It was the worst I've ever felt in my entire life.

I blamed the wildfires  going on here,

Now I wonder if it was this corona crap.

----------


## Cuchculan

They say the first case recorded was Italy. Not China. But Italy had no idea what it was. They had a number of cases at the start of the year. But China got the blame as it took off big time there. Nearly all the cases here in Ireland can be linked to people who had visited Italy. But still people blame China. Hospitals have now set up special places for people to be tested here. Stadiums. Navy ships. Places like that. As they expect it to get worse. That part is only obvious. As I said in the post above, you have 200 cases, those 200 would have been in close contact with how many people? All those people will come down with it too. Plus others the new batch had contact with. It can just keep on going. But if it had of been in the US last year, do you not think there would have been a lot more cases? Ones that can be traced by now. China had the first major outbreak. As in thousands at once. Italy they think had the first ever case.

----------


## CloudMaker

IDK but we don’t have enough testing kits even now. 

If they had no test kit for it last year it could have been around without being known

----------


## Cuchculan

Look how many cases there are now. It would have spread last year. This thing is not stopping any day soon. Unless they find a vaccine. Something to halt it in its tracks. Going to just keep on moving. 

In the shops here today they have new lines on the ground. That is were you stand. Next marked line is were the next person stands. All the same distance. Eerie to see stuff like that in shops. Just so people don't stand too close together. Certain shops allowing only 2 at a time in. Other shops just closing up until this is all over. Nobody has ever seen the likes of it before. Not in our lifetime.

----------


## Ironman

Given what Biden said at the recent debate....he's going to lose anyway.  It's ultimately the VP.  He'll probably get desperate and beg Hillary to VP for him.
Neither one of them could have put together the team that we have on this.  The rest is up to us and how much we prevent the spread.  
The more we prevent it, the faster we can get through this.

Once the virus passes, it will recover pretty quickly.  My main goal is to pay down my credit card.

----------


## Ironman

> They are pumping 1 trillion collars into your economy because of what is happening. That was even on Irish radio the other day. Some special circumstances that allows the US mint to do that. Will help in a lot of areas that money is lost out on. Even smaller traders will be getting a dig out. Local shops and the likes. Save them all from going under. Might not be enough if this lasts months. That was more a short term fix. They are hoping things will clear up by the end of April. Which I doubt very much. Trump can be made to look good if the spread is stopped in the US. Measures he put in place. He might still come out on top. Best of doing that is to predict higher numbers than will really happen. Our government said it could reach up to 80,000 dead. That before anybody died in this country at all. It won't get anywhere near that figure. Then our government can say it was because of them and the measures put in place. Makes them look good.



Yah, it's called "quantitative easing" - and it not really a good thing.

Basically, we only have so much gold to back all of the money we have.  If we print more money (the "QE"), then the overall value of that money decreases due to still only having the set amount of gold.   Germany overdid this in the 1930s and it nearly bankrupted them.  It ultimately causes problems with buying things if we are not careful.  Our gas prices have fallen nearly 40% - due to a LOT of extra supply and nobody going anywhere!  That's good for now, at least.  There is less strain on employees to pay extra to get to work, and they can use the extra money to pay debt (that's what I am doing - credit card interest rate is 19%!)

We will see much higher number of cases due to having more tests.  It's very encouraging so far that we have only lost 70 or so people; that could be a LOT higher (think China and Italy).

----------


## Ironman

> When did this stuff really hAppen?
> 
> I got really, really sick last year.  Kaiser tested me for everything, and I'm still paying off all the tests, x-rays etc.
> I couldn't breathe  I felt like a house was laying on top of my chest.
> 
> It was the worst I've ever felt in my entire life.
> 
> I blamed the wildfires  going on here,
> 
> Now I wonder if it was this corona crap.



It was probably the wildfire.  The Wuhan virus was still limited to the city...and it hadn't been heard of.  
I had a similar scare to you in 2016 except I had a sinus infection that was so severe, it caused an eye hemorrhage.  A blood vessel must have burst in my eye and I had blood in the vitreous fluid - inside the eyeball!  I had sonograms on my eye and neck, a CAT scan, three blood tests, and angiogram, an EKG, a urinalysis, eye scans...…

I was told through the process that (1) I had a detached retina and would face permanent blindness, (2) I had a hemorrhagic stroke because my blood pressure was high (from taking decongestants).   A retina specialist found no detachment or tear...….and all of the tests that were done only concluded that I needed to be put on blood pressure medication for borderline hypertension!

I ended up turning off an electric air purifier in my house and the sinus infection disappeared in 36 hours!

The "blood floater" long cleared and I actually see better now than I did then - in BOTH eyes!

----------


## Cuchculan

One woman claims she caught the virus twice. Did hear that one on the radio. They were checking her story out. Imagine that was the case? Those who recover from it, get it a second time. This sort of folds in with what was said a few years back. That a super bug would strike the world and there would nothing to help anybody out. More talking about the way people misuse antibiotics. Slightest thing wrong and they run to a doctor. A virus will git us that no antibiotic can help. They have been expecting this for a long time now. I heard that one a good few years ago. They would need to come up with new types of antibiotics as the old ones will simply stop working. I think we have reached that day. They might not have thought ' this was it '. But maybe they will change their minds. Back then they said it would kill millions. In one sense it was like they were expecting something like this. In another sense, if they were, why wee they not ready for it?

----------


## JamieWAgain

> Given what Biden said at the recent debate....he's going to lose anyway.  It's ultimately the VP.  He'll probably get desperate and beg Hillary to VP for him.
> Neither one of them could have put together the team that we have on this.  The rest is up to us and how much we prevent the spread.  
> The more we prevent it, the faster we can get through this.
> 
> Once the virus passes, it will recover pretty quickly.  My main goal is to pay down my credit card.




Ironman, I couldn’t agree more. Every single word.

----------


## CloudMaker

Trump is floating the idea of giving everyone $1000 now.

Why didn't Obama do the same instead of bailing out the banks?

I was on the Yang Train until he dropped out before I could vote for him.  Left with commie Bernie and creepy uncle joe.

----------


## Otherside

Things sort of normal here, sort of not. Stores are pretty much empty, bit surreal. Theres still no toliet paper. Lot of offices are shut and people are working from home.

Governments been a bit incompetent. For a while its policy was "herd immunity whilst cooconing the elderly" (we are not going to do much, if you all get it we'll all be immune). They then realized that people would die with that approach. Now there's a bit more action. Suspect we'll be on lockdown later this week.

Got to stay indoors and qurantine if you have a cough or if someone in your household does. Lot of people I know are  off. 

Trump will win the US election unless theres something very, very, very major that comes out or happen between now and the election. Would have said was a sure thing, but this coronavirus thing is making everything a bit uncertain.

----------


## Ironman

> Trump is floating the idea of giving everyone $1000 now.
> 
> Why didn't Obama do the same instead of bailing out the banks?
> 
> I was on the Yang Train until he dropped out before I could vote for him.  Left with commie Bernie and creepy uncle joe.



The banks were the ones losing the money in 2008.  People had been defaulting on their loans and mortgages - $4.25/gal gas prices led to more expensive food....hence people paid to get to work and survive, but fell short on bills.  For long-term recessions, $1000 handouts are dangerous.  The goal is to prevent runs on the banks, which nearly happened in 2008.  This time, it's a run on the toilet paper industry.  The banks are fine, interest rates where creeping up slowly, which is healthy (you do still want people to save money, but also spend money to inject money into the economy......for times like this!).  Lowering interest rates allow for cheaper borrowing.

Trump wanted to give $1,000 a month -> Bernie HAS to outdo it; he wants every household to get $2,000 a month.  Yeah, that's not sustainable.





> Things sort of normal here, sort of not. Stores are pretty much empty, bit surreal. Theres still no toliet paper. Lot of offices are shut and people are working from home.
> 
> Governments been a bit incompetent. For a while its policy was "herd immunity whilst cooconing the elderly" (we are not going to do much, if you all get it we'll all be immune). They then realized that people would die with that approach. Now there's a bit more action. Suspect we'll be on lockdown later this week.
> 
> Got to stay indoors and qurantine if you have a cough or if someone in your household does. Lot of people I know are  off. 
> 
> Trump will win the US election unless theres something very, very, very major that comes out or happen between now and the election. Would have said was a sure thing, but this coronavirus thing is making everything a bit uncertain.



Joe and Bernie have no clue.  It's probably the Bernie supporters who are on the beach partying on Spring Break - breathing all over each other.

----------


## Ironman

> Attachment 4653



 :Rofl:  

My brother and his family have two female cats...….Athena......and Isis  :: .  No joke!  She was born before the terror group formed, though.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> Joe and Bernie have no clue. * It's probably the Bernie supporters who are on the beach partying on Spring Break - breathing all over each other.*



If they're behaving like some people of my age are here - then yeah, they most likely are. Quite a few here who are life as normalling, "it's just the flu and we're low risk", whilst missing the part that they can pass it onto those who aren't high risk. Anyone elderly, or with another chronic condition. it's horrifying.

----------


## Ironman

> If they're behaving like some people of my age are here - then yeah, they most likely are. Quite a few here who are life as normalling, "it's just the flu and we're low risk", whilst missing the part that they can pass it onto those who aren't high risk. Anyone elderly, or with another chronic condition. it's horrifying.



It should be string to show up real quick.  Italy having a newspaper containing TEN pages full of obituaries should be a good message on what this virus can do if we are "Buckwild on Spring Break."   Miami, Florida police shut down the beach on them!  They can't fly to Mexico, so they are staying here,

Ironic - one of my spring breaks in college was spent suffering from the flu with a 104F/40c fever.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think they need to close down non essensial places. When you think about it, what exactly do we need to remain open? Shops to buy food. If people are on welfare, some place to pick that up to have money to buy your food. We all need a chemist open. Medication. So with that said, why are eating establishments all still open? Not just restraunts. Other places too. They are non essential. Trains and buses are still packed. If places are closed down do we need public transport? These are the places / things they should have shut down from day 1. Pubs and clubs are all shut down. Hairdressers and barbers, dentists are all still open? In Italy everywhere had to shut by 6PM. That even done nothing to stop the spread of the virus. So close all non essenital places down. Places we can live without. 

Let us look at Italy. First 2 weeks they only had a small enough number of cases. That is were we are at right now. 200 or so cases. From there it got out of control. People who imagine this is just going to go away are living on another planet. That is not going to happen. Wait till after weeks 5 and 6. That is when it took down most of Italy. All these outdoor measures put in place won't help if a family member brings it into the home. 

As for the US election? Trump could win by default. If the virus is still active in the US and voting is called off, does he not get to stay in office? Nearly sure those are the rules. Ireland has no government at the moment. We have an acting government. Following the election this virus hit. The old government is still in power until a new one can get enough seats to form a government. Way that is looking it will be the same 2 parties as last time. But they still need 9 more people. Until that happens, under law, the old government is still in power. Same can happen in the US. No vote and Trump stays in office.

----------


## sunrise

it's people in denial (like the bumbling idiots running our gov had been) who are going out and acting as if nothing is happening.  Denial and denial of science is deadly.  We're still a bunch of incompetents because of there's still insufficient tests and shortages of essentials like masks for healthcare workers. People could be carrying the disease, completely asymptomatic, going to the market, drugstore, etc and spreading it around.  There really isn't a solution other than everything stay the hell away from each other for several weeks or months.  Now there's talk that schools will remain shut down until fall.  I would think that also mean companies need to allow working remotely also until then.  If I'd known that before, I would've shopped the last time I was at the store for more than 2-weeks supply so I wouldn't have to return too soon.  "The sky is falling" crowd it turned out were right.

----------


## Cuchculan

I was out today. Long walk to a shopping complex. Place was almost empty. It was eerie. Any workers I saw had surgical masks on. Was only going to one shop. On and out. Was happy to see the caf? over there closed. It was still open last week. People have to be smarter. But we are not exactly stopping it. Just slowing it down. That is what the government just wants. Because they can't handle too many cases all at once. They still expect high numbers. They will get them too. But over a longer period of time. But still some people will act like nothing is happening. Just look for the video of the British tourists in Spain. Police wanting the streets cleared and them drinking and lapping it all up. Like the holiday was still going on as normal. Idiots. These will be the carriers. Ignorant people. I could get to where I was going and back with the only real contact been the woman who served me in the shop. Even that was not contact. We can still go out if we are smart about it. That is were some people are lacking.

----------


## Otherside

> Just look for the video of the British tourists in Spain. Police wanting the streets cleared and them drinking and lapping it all up. Like the holiday was still going on as normal. Idiots. These will be the carriers. Ignorant people.



Twats, the lot of them. Gonna see quite a few whines in a few days when the planes stop going, I suspect. Women on the TV complaining that she wouldnt have gone, but Ryanair refused to refund her so she thought she might as well, and why did they not warn her this would happen? 

You seriously go to Spain because you wouldn't get a refund on a ?15/€20 flight ticket? For real?

----------


## Cuchculan

The police were telling them all to move along and go back to their hotels. Mixture of drinking and taken in the sun. Only people from Spain were the police. I am sure the rest were hiding away. Who doesn't know that Spain got hit bad? You wonder if these fools thing it won't get them. Only others. Like some people think. Even watching people over here in t-shirts and jeans. It is far from warm here. These people will probably come down with normal colds and coughs and start wanting to get tested. Thus testing places will be overrun because of them. I say testing places because that is what is happening here now. Biggest stadium in Ireland is now opened for testing people out. The navy has agreed to dock the few ships it has in key areas around the country to use for testing people. Only have 3 ships in the Irish navy. Private hospitals have said they will make room for patients as well. Only takes a few idiots and all this can go to ruin. People who won't go by the rules. Lines in shops on the floor now. To put distance between people. They are ignoring the lines. All new things in place they think they don't have to use. Unlike others who are all going by the new rules. Like I said earlier, you can still go out and be safe if you just remain smart. Nothing stupid.

----------


## CloudMaker

I just wanna know when there will be toilet paper again ?????

 :so mad:

----------


## Otherside

> The police were telling them all to move along and go back to their hotels. Mixture of drinking and taken in the sun. Only people from Spain were the police. I am sure the rest were hiding away. Who doesn't know that Spain got hit bad? You wonder if these fools thing it won't get them



They know, they just don't care. Just the flu isn't it? Bit overdramactic. Still plenty of people thinking that. Morons will fly back and won't isolate. If there flight is still going, of course. Otherwise they'll start complaining soon that they can't get back home and Boris must send out the army to airlift back home now or something.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I was out today. Long walk to a shopping complex. Place was almost empty. It was eerie. Any workers I saw had surgical masks on. Was only going to one shop. On and out. Was happy to see the caf? over there closed. It was still open last week. People have to be smarter. But we are not exactly stopping it. Just slowing it down. That is what the government just wants. Because they can't handle too many cases all at once. They still expect high numbers. They will get them too. But over a longer period of time. But still some people will act like nothing is happening. Just look for the video of the British tourists in Spain. Police wanting the streets cleared and them drinking and lapping it all up. Like the holiday was still going on as normal. Idiots. These will be the carriers. Ignorant people. I could get to where I was going and back with the only real contact been the woman who served me in the shop. Even that was not contact. We can still go out if we are smart about it. That is were some people are lacking.



Wow why were you out today you’re NUTS I don’t want to leave my home unless absolutely necessary

----------


## Cuchculan

You can still go out. Just keep a safe distance from people. Shops were empty here. Lucky I went yesterday as it now seems that all non essential shops are closing. Something I said should have happened from the off. Do we need new clothes to face this? I think not. All of the biggest clothes shops in Dublin have shut up shop. Other non essential places need to do the same thing. Things we don't need. I was in a non essential shop yesterday. Buying jigsaws. I know the owner from buying my jigsaws. It was empty. Had it of been full you might of had second thoughts about entering the place. Streets empty. Shops empty. That is a good thing. Because this is a contact virus. If there is nobody about there is no contact needed. Jigsaws on counter. Cash on top of boxes. It is not seen as rude. I always done that, even before the virus. They place the change back on the counter. 

@Otherside
 that is the main problem. Self isolation and those who won't do it. Police have the powers here now to arrest such people. But would they want to do that? Then catch it themselves? Brazil now has it and it is a bit of joke. The President is an odd bloke. Talk was he tested positive. Then showed up at a rally and began shaking hands with his supporters. Worthing noting that the government in Brazil has 3 main parties. This is no lie. 1 of the 3 seriously believe the Earth is flat. Yes. Another of the parties is a religious party. So, as you can imagine things are not working out very well over there. They assume the heat, as they are still in their Summer, will help them out. Plus the age of the population. It shows how some people are still thinking. Italy does have a lot of old people. I will admit that. Plus it was Winter there when the worst damage was done. Spain? They have a lot of old people too. I think the Winter theory kind of ends there. As Spain can still be hot this time of year. So let us see what it does in South America.

----------


## Otherside

Bill's going through parliment today that means they might be able to do that soon. They need to be doing more here. Lot of the actions being taken are now being taken by individual stores/devolved governments. Wales has begun ignoring Boris thank God. Shut off all the schools before he did.

Shops are starting to stop taking notes here. Card only so they dont have to touch you. Sensible idea. Supermarkets now starting restricting how much of each item you can now buy thank God. Hopefully mean that I can actually buy pasta. Or rice. Or anything tinned. or fruit juice. Not going out at the moment unless I absolutley have to at the moment. Can't avoid buying food.

----------


## Cuchculan

191 new cases here in past 24 hours. Does anything really work to stop this? That is the biggest jump so far. Think about that figure. Those 191 people would have been contact with others. Say at least 2 per person. That is been nice and keeping it low. I will say by next week we will be nearing the thousand mark. People might begin to see more clearly now. As much as a lot of places were empty, you would still have had people out and about in groups. That needs to stop. Even if it means a curfew. They said they wanted to slow it down. Before that 54 cases was the highest in 1 day. That is nearly 4 times as many in 1 day. People who listen might stand a chance. Mother's day coming up. My mother is telling people not to come near the house. Granted I live here. One of us gets it, we both get it. Inviting more people into the house increases the risk. I can tell you the number from today has hit home with loads of people. Social media is hopping.

----------


## CloudMaker

I went in to Public Library yesterday to help process all the new stuff coming in before the new library opens.  While I was there everyone got the order to go home.  The libraries are already closed to the Public, but full-time staff and some of us part timers still got to work at some locations.

No longer.

Our Governor has declared the entire state under lock down except for "essential" services.  I went to SaveMart to pick up some stuff,  most of everything gone except junk food and soda!  LOL

I saw signs with limit 1 per customer, like eggs, water, can goods, tortillas, but by the time I got there at 2:15 PM  there was nothing left anyway.
Of course toilet paper was not there.

They still had food, but bad food.  Not storable items that would last.  It looked more like a 7/11 than a normal grocery store.

People around here are already getting cabin fever.  The schools have been out for a week now and I keep seeing people letting their kids run around wild like nothing will ever hurt them.

The Governor here called out the National Guard. 

I got a form letter from a PG &E workman in my mailbox saying he has authority to "travel" to our area through Fema and the DOD!


One of my coworkers just texted me, and said she was thinking about me, because I told her 2 months ago to prepare!  OMG  She told me it was nothing "Just the flu".
It's too late now!
Hope her and her family don't try to come here for help!

ROFL

----------


## Cuchculan

Hope you get lucky. Because it will all be about luck. Numbers are jumping up here by the hundreds every day. They said we will be at our worst in 3 weeks time. Lot of places have opened their doors to allow testing. Football and Gaelic football stadiums. I have still been out and about. But no near anybody. Trying to tell my mother to stay in. But she won't listen. Calls it her exercise. In her 80's. So far so good. In her words ' if it is God's will '. In other words if it goes bad for her or me it was meant to be. I seriously don't think people know how to react. Because nothing like this has ever happened before. Off school. off work. So what do they all do? Go the beach. Few of them packed the other day. All had the same idea. Great place for isolation. Which meant to were not isolated. Can only wait and see who makes it out untouched and who doesn't.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I still feel ?immune? to this virus. Like it could never happen to me? kind of thing. Even though my store and seemingly all other stores are closed, restaurants and bars are closed...  
it seems as if the world has come to a standstill. So I shouldn?t feel like this can?t happen to me. Today is the last day of beaches being open as my pool is closed. I?m going to the beach to enjoy the sunshine and swim in the ocean and feel lucky that I can, for today anyway. 
 I?m extremely worried about our economic infrastructure. We ( The US) can?t withstand this for more than two weeks. (IMO). I also think most of us are in shock. Denial maybe for me.

----------


## Cuchculan

I have been just talking about all this with the mother. Explaining high risk means more chance of dying. That she could sit in and do nothing at all for months. I could out and do all the shopping. But I could catch the virus. Not know I have it. She could pick it up off of me. Thus she stayed in the house doing nothing and still got the virus. In other words it is a level playing field when it comes to catching it. Once one of us catches it, the other will get it too, from the one who caught it first. Only near fool proof way is if both of us were to stay in the house and have no contact with anybody at all. But then who does the shopping? Who pays the bills? They are telling people not to go out. But they are not handing us any alternatives. That would be impossible. The government to arrange our shopping done for us? To pay our bills too? That is were their great plan falls apart. Even Italy and China had to keep food shops open. No alternative offered. So people still had to go out.

----------


## Otherside

UK is shutting off. Bars shut here, cafes shut here, restaurants shut, schools shut off Friday. Supermarkets mostly been stripped bare. Most of the universities shut early. I live in a remote part of the country, but it's a popular place to go for a seaside holiday - or a day at the beach. So they've all come here. Idiots. This is how it spreads. Now all the caravan parks have shut off here, they've been told to go back home. Quite a few people in denial still. Ironically, from a lot of people who are high risk it seems ("Well if we don't do things we're giving it to it" or "We didn't not go to pubs and hide from everything in World War 2 so we won't do it now!") My parents in there 60s are thankfully now taking this more seriously. 

It's been very, very badly mismanaged here and UK's looking like it's going to become the next Italy. 





> I?m extremely worried about our economic infrastructure. We ( The US)  can?t withstand this for more than two weeks. (IMO). I also think most  of us are in shock. Denial maybe for



We're in for a rough year, probably two. Economically, we're all headed for a pretty bad recession. Entire worlds beginning to shut off. It's not going to be good.

----------


## Cuchculan

Thing is it is nothing something anybody can just stop. It is here for the long haul. So many come down with it. So many die from it. People get better. But it will still be out there. They need a vaccine. And I don't see any talk of one coming any day soon. This is the super bug that people spoke about many years ago. One that nothing will work on. No modern medication. Unless something is found it could be around for years. This is just the start of it. Part 1. Find an answer by way of a vaccine or life has changed as we know it.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Thing is it is nothing something anybody can just stop. It is here for the long haul. So many come down with it. So many die from it. People get better. But it will still be out there. They need a vaccine. And I don't see any talk of one coming any day soon. This is the super bug that people spoke about many years ago. One that nothing will work on. No modern medication. Unless something is found it could be around for years. This is just the start of it. Part 1. Find an answer by way of a vaccine or life has changed as we know it.



Not sure I would trust a vaccine TBH. This whole thing may be engineered to get people to accept ID2020

Scary stuff IMO

----------


## JamieWAgain

> Not sure I would trust a vaccine TBH. This whole thing may be engineered to get people to accept ID2020
> 
> Scary stuff IMO



What iS ID2020

----------


## JamieWAgain

https://id2020.org/

----------


## CloudMaker

> What iS ID2020



Bill gates was on Reddit this week talking about it

They want to implant a microchip into everyone’s hands that will verify if you’ve been vaccinated or not

That’s how it will start but speculation that it may be slowly rolled out to other things. Mobile payments etc. can’t get a bank loan or a job without having it to prove you’re vaccinated. 

Some scary mark of the beast stuff IMO. The Bible did say it would be on people’s hands.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Cloudmaker 
This is super scary information. I had no idea!  And this is not conspiracy talk. It’s real. Oh m gee. 
TBH I was worried about the focus on seniors. China has an overpopulation and now a superbug killing seniors. But I told myself “no,Jamie you’re overthinking.”
Now this information is very upsetting. Just the general idea of inserting chips in people....

----------


## CloudMaker

agreed I don’t want a globalist chip in me. I will fight it but don’t know for how long I can if you start needing it like a SSN to get a job or rent somewhere

I’m just glad I’m old and will be dead soon

----------


## Ironman

> Bill gates was on Reddit this week talking about it
> 
> They want to *implant a microchip into everyone’s hands* that will verify if you’ve been vaccinated or not
> 
> That’s how it will start but speculation that it may be slowly rolled out to other things. Mobile payments etc. can’t get a bank loan or a job without having it to prove you’re vaccinated. 
> 
> Some scary mark of the beast stuff IMO. The Bible did say it would be on people’s hands.



Hell, no!  That's got the Book of Revelations and the Apocalypse all over it!  NO ONE is going to implant a chip in my hand or forehead EVER!  No mark of the beast is going to touch this Ironman's body!

----------


## Cuchculan

All sounds interesting. But I did see another article that said Bill Gates was not talking about the Corona virus at all. I think there is a lot of misinformation out there. So that leads to a lot of confused people. Supposed reports coming out of Italy and China. Though I do still think that a lot of people have to wake up and see what is going on around them. Yesterday again here the beacjes were packed. We don't see that many people on a beach during Summer. They need to close them down. Then a popular fish and chip shop. The queue for it was over a mile long. They should be given no option. Close or we will close you down. Pubs ( Bars ) have been warned that if they open they will be shut for good. Same has to be done with other places. Hairdressers and barber shops are still open. I have no idea why. Don't give them an option. We are shutting you down. Simple as that. Same with all other non essential stores.

----------


## Cuchculan

What to do during a pandemic? Social distancing? Let's all head to the beach. Idiots.  


Attachment 4655

Attachment 4656

Attachment 4657

----------


## Otherside

^Not just the British doing it then.  :hit wall:

----------


## Cuchculan

They are going to try and lock all these places down. Even if that means using the army. Turn people back before they can reach the beaches. One fish and chip shop came in for a roasting. It was closed today. As are all other fast food places. Much like in the UK. Case of close or we will close you for good. Lot of non essential stayed opened. Greed in some ways. They were all told to close as of from today. If they refused their business would not be allowed to operate in Ireland. The pictures tell their own tale. We need a curfew. Simple as that.

----------


## Otherside

I live in one of those areas. Remote, but a popular holiday place. Loads of people this weekend coming on day trips, or an early summer holiday. Not helped by an idiotic article in The Daily Mail entitled"Best places in the UK to self-isolate" or some shite. 

UK is on lockdown for three weeks now. Do not leave your house. 

All feels a bit odd. Usually I'd be massively opposed to something like this, but this is an abnormal time, and it is needed.

----------


## Cuchculan

Only thing he added in were that people were allowed visit parks for some exercise. Everybody will now want to exercise. Parks will be packed. Oh and there are still some people who think the virus in the air. Nor person to person spread. To that I said more people would have it by now if that was the case. They still believe what they want to believe. Over here Dublin makes up over 50 percent of all cases. Is the place people want to live in they decide to come to Ireland. Was always going to be hit the hardest.

As for some of the worst comments. That we may as well let all the old people die? That was just one comment. Another said that people who are already very sick should be just let die. It shows the thinking on this. As if to say ' we know we won't be able to save them anyway '.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Only thing he added in were that people were allowed visit parks for some exercise. Everybody will now want to exercise. Parks will be packed. Oh and there are still some people who think the virus in the air. Nor person to person spread. To that I said more people would have it by now if that was the case. They still believe what they want to believe. Over here Dublin makes up over 50 percent of all cases. Is the place people want to live in they decide to come to Ireland. Was always going to be hit the hardest.
> 
> As for some of the worst comments. That we may as well let all the old people die? That was just one comment. Another said that people who are already very sick should be just let die. It shows the thinking on this. As if to say ' we know we won't be able to save them anyway '.



I read that the virus can survive airborne without a host for up to 3 hours  ::(:

----------


## CloudMaker

so glad the demoCRAPS keep delaying the US stimulus package and are toying with people’s lives over party politics

[BEEP] is FUCKED at an UNPRECEDENTED LEVEL!!!

----------


## Ironman

Some of the Spring Breakers caught out on the beach caught the virus!

----------


## Cuchculan

> I read that the virus can survive airborne without a host for up to 3 hours



If that was the case it would always be in the air. Because so many people have it. Thus thousands more would have it at a much quicker rate. In the air is much worse. Whatever chance we have of it been passed person to person would be gone with it in the air.

----------


## sunrise

By 7:30a Costco had sold out of toilet paper.  They opened at 7am and were good about maintaining an orderly line and not allowing the warehouse to became a clusterf*ck.  By 8am, the line all but disappeared.  I guess everyone lined up super early just to get their hands on toilet paper.  But there were still plenty of eggs left.  My local supermarket were out of them.   And then of course store right next to Costco had plenty of toilet paper in stock, a cheaper variety, but anything is better than nothing.  And incredibly, they had a bunch of Wet Ones.  No one seemed interested in those.  All the stuff I got out of panic was probably unnecessary and I'm done.  At some point in the news, I'll expect stories of how people got the virus while going grocery shopping.

----------


## Cuchculan

Movement of people has to be stopped. In Italy it got as bad as it did because of one football match. At that time they had no idea it was in the country. 40,000 fans made a trip to Milan from another part of Italy. That was the start of it in Italy. But look at towns in Italy. Narrow streets. You might have 4 generations of family all living together. Is a small country with a big population. Over 60 million people. Here in Ireland they are telling us we are way ahead of Italy in numbers of infected people after 22 days. The only hope I hang onto is that out streets are not narrow. We are not as populated. So many people crammed into these small areas. But people have to learn about movement. Hanging around in large numbers. Even last night we had a crowd gathered in a park. All teens. This is what happens when you let them off of school. Reestricted movement is key to all of this. People have to quickly learn this. They are only making things much worse.

----------


## Otherside

So as soon as the lockdown was announced in the North of Italy, you suddenly had a mass-exodus of people trying to flee from the north and travel South. Students trying to go back home, second-homers going to there holiday homes. Dragged it down from the North to South. Been happening everywhere. Norway has had to tell people they can't go to there huts. We've had to tell people they can't go to there caravans. This is how it spreads. 

Same story here. People were treating the school closures and the time furoughed off work as a holiday. So now we've been lockeddown. Sort of. Nowhere near as strict as some other parts of Europe. (Greek guy was telling me the other day that he had to text a number to get permission to go grocery shopping.) Doesn't seem to be as enforced at the moment, but might well be if people don't behave this time. Sad that if you want people to behave when there's a virus about you have to legally stop them from going out unless they need to go grocery shopping.

----------


## Cuchculan

More movement the more it will spread. This we have seen in the two major countries where it all began. Though in Italy the whole setup of the narrow streets in the North of Italy and elsewhere did not help the situation at all. The neighbour facing you is about only a few feet away on the other side of these tiny streets. As you can imagine these streets would be packed. I am sure you may have seen the film ' The Italian job '. Were the use mini cooper cars in the streets of Italy after a robbery. The streets are that narrow. As a rule no cars can drive on them. Roads for cars more or less go around the outside of the cities. Nearly all people on foot. first case in Italy was the start of the year. But they didn't know what it was. Life went on as normal. China is getting the blame off of everybody. You have doctors from Italy now saying they think the first cases were in Italy. Take an overcrowded country and an old population and this is the end result for Italy. By the time they knew what was actually happening it had already spread. Due to movement. And highly populated areas. That is why the cities are built like they are. Had to come up with a plan to fit over 60 million people into a small enough country. Houses are more like appartments. They go upwards. No gardens. Easy way to build a lot of these types of homes. The whole social distance thing would be very hard to do in these cities. 

I think Boris and Trump didn't want to believe what was happening. You have housing estates much like we do over here. If you want to you can keep some distance between people. But a lot people are the problem. Not wanting to sit in. Meet up with the mates. Every speech is aimed at them. But do these people actually watch the news? I don't think so. Though they are going around robbing mouth masks and coughing on people on purpose. We have had a number of arrests of people doing this. Seems to be their little game. Come down hard on them. Only way to deal with them. I say tag them all. Like they do to some criminals. That way they will know the police are keeping tabs on them. Can't watch them all the time. If you tag them at least it might put seconds thoughts in their heads.

----------


## Cuchculan

To show they don't really know what they are telling us. Now wearing gloves is a bad thing. As it spreads the germs. Wearing a mouth mask won't stop you getting infected, but it will stop you infeting others. You just wish they would tell us something true and stick to it. Not change it a few days or weeks later. Have seen many people wearing the mouth coverings. These would be high risk people. If it is not going to actually help them, why bother? Latest here in Ireland is that it got into a nursing home and killed 5 people in one day. Last place you need it getting into. I know a hospital had a few cases too. Not people brought in with it. It got into another ward that normal sick people in it and a few of them died. Again one of last places we need it getting near. 10 deaths overnight. 5 of these were classed as batch deaths. Nursing home. From what we know a staff member had it. No visitors allowed in such places. Then a member of staff brings it in. I am sure we will see more of this over the coming weeks.

----------


## CloudMaker

> To show they don't really know what they are telling us. Now wearing gloves is a bad thing. As it spreads the germs. Wearing a mouth mask won't stop you getting infected, but it will stop you infeting others. You just wish they would tell us something true and stick to it. Not change it a few days or weeks later. Have seen many people wearing the mouth coverings. These would be high risk people. If it is not going to actually help them, why bother? Latest here in Ireland is that it got into a nursing home and killed 5 people in one day. Last place you need it getting into. I know a hospital had a few cases too. Not people brought in with it. It got into another ward that normal sick people in it and a few of them died. Again one of last places we need it getting near. 10 deaths overnight. 5 of these were classed as batch deaths. Nursing home. From what we know a staff member had it. No visitors allowed in such places. Then a member of staff brings it in. I am sure we will see more of this over the coming weeks.



Bad. Only just beginning imo. Wait for the incubation period of recently infected to be over....

----------


## Cuchculan

British PM  has it now. As has others close to him. The man who said it was nothing bad. Went to visit virus patients and starting shaking all their hands. Guess he knows it is real now. Long way to go yet. Count every new batch of cases and consider they would have at least infected 2 other people each. That makes for a lot more cases still to come.

----------


## Cuchculan

After hearing more about the British PM. He has the new ' IN ' thing. Mild symptoms of corona. I say ' in thing ' because a few other well known public figures have all had mild symptoms too. Seems only us common people get the full blown virus. The rest get the much milder version.

----------


## Otherside

> British PM  has it now. As has others close to him. The man who said it was nothing bad. Went to visit virus patients and starting shaking all their hands. Guess he knows it is real now. Long way to go yet. Count every new batch of cases and consider they would have at least infected 2 other people each. That makes for a lot more cases still to come.



Hate the useless idiot. 

Hope he gets well soon. 

(He didn't shake there hands, he just said he did. There was no covid patients in that hospital. Just another case of Boris not being particularly truthful. Again.)





> After hearing more about the British PM. He has the new ' IN '  thing. Mild symptoms of corona. I say ' in thing ' because a few other  well known public figures have all had mild symptoms too. Seems only us  common people get the full blown virus. The rest get the much milder  version.



Majority of people get mild symptoms I think, but we're not actually testing mild symptoms. 

Unless of course, you happen to be a Prime Minister. Or say, a Royal who thinks the quarantine and laws saying you can't fly from London to your second home in Scotland doesn't actually apply to you. But if you're a key-worker, say, a doctor or nurse working on the frontlines in a hospital? Nope. Nada. Don't get a test if you start showing symptoms.

----------


## Cuchculan

There you go. Just lies. Only heard him say it. Never saw anything. Leader of Sinn Fein is also in self isolation. Rest of us have to be on death's door in order to get tested. Is causing a lot of confusion. As when to ring your doctor. How long do you wait for. Over here the doctor only gives you a code. You bring that to one of the places testing people. I still think people are confused in many ways. The might ring and be told to see how they are over the coming week. In their minds they are in bits. Worse than they ever felt in the life. Still told to hang on another week. This is putting others off ringing. Then we have the mixed messages about face masks and gloves. Good for you, everybody should wear them. Bad for you, they don't do a thing. Now the whole funeral thing is coming into question here. In Down, up North, no funerals allowed. That is only 1 county. But they think more will follow. In Italy they cremated the bodies straight away. No hanging around. I would assume the body would still be infected after death. At least for so long. The whole church thing? Is anybody really going to want to go to a funeral? A few other churches have agreed on 50 people only. Is still a risk. I do know a man who has about 6 weeks to live. Cancer from what I know. So if he is the first funeral in this area we will find out then. Might simply say ' family only '. We have been here before in Ireland with our famine. All people wanted was a catholic burial. All they got were road side graves. Ditches with hundreds of bodied dumped into them. Was a call again to at least let them have a catholic burial this time around. This after seen how things were done in Italy. We shall wait and see how things play out when the death count continues to rise.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, it's "we're not testing unless you're in hospital" for us regular people here as well. We don't even have enough PPE (protective gear) here for nurses/doctors. They're putting themselves at unnessecary risk, and doing have the protective gear to do so. Loads of medical staff going to get sick with this. 

Bit of a controversy here regarding getting hold of those. We could have joined a scheme alongside a certain group of countries in order to bulk-buy more ventilators, PPE and tests at a lower cost, and likely would have gotten them faster through that scheme. Unfortunatley, the name of that scheme begins with an E, so that's out of the question entirely. Can't do that. Ideology over breathing, apparently. (Even the Swiss joined in with that scheme.)

Italy sounds terrifying, and I'm worried we're on the same path. It's already been made a lot worse than it could have been by following some insane policy called "Herd-immunity". (Essentially, a lot of us get infected and we all become immune as a result of that.) They eventually realized that that plan would get a lot of people killed.

Amusingly, the guy who came up with this stupid policy was caught on camera sprinting away from government today. I'm guessing he wasn't intending to be infected himself when trying to get herd immunity? Just us normal people.

----------


## Cuchculan

We have the same shortage of a lot of things. Using other medical devices as ventilators. Or even 2 people to 1 ventilator. Can be done and is been done in a lot of cases. Not enough in the country as who really expected this at the start of the year? Maybe could have gotten ready earlier when we saw China and then Italy.

I did mention the layout of a lot of Italian cities. They are all narrow streets. Buildings go upwards. Were we have more width to our homes. We have gardens and all of that. Try and imagine a few million people in one of these cities and nobody knew the virus was there. Lot of people live there. Lot of old people too. Problem there is the older people still live with the younger family. That was how they all caught it. 

Infecting us all is a bad idea. Backwards science. Though flu jabs every year do have traces of the type of flu they are protecting you from. But that would be mixed with something else. Is finding that works that is the main thing. I am sure there is a race against time. As this will just continue on. There is nothing there to stop it. 

I guess we can live in hope more than anything else. Though we are expecting a lot more to die too. We see this as the early stages. Should peak in about 2 weeks from now. By then who knows.

----------


## Otherside

Lot of people seem to think this will be all over next month, or by Easter, or in a few weeks. It won't, Italy is no better after a few weeks of lockdown, China has only just been able to "flatten its curve" with it's very extreme measures. Certain countries thinking that they're different and it won't hit them so hard are going to be disappointed. I think we're in for a long haul. Months, minimum. I hope I'm wrong. Likely will not see a vaccine for another year. 

Herd Immunity is a very stupid idea. It's what happens through vaccinations, but nobodies managed to get "herd immunity" by deliberately attempting to infect a large portion of the population with a disease that kills a lot of people. Especially one we know little about. Who's the say this doesnt mutate? Its pseudoscience. And its predicted to kill half a million more Britons than would have done had we acted earlier. We've not seen the worst of it here.

----------


## CloudMaker

Our Governor encouraged everyone to go out and exercise, but stay away from people.   And then he changed his mind Monday and closed all our parks.   JEBUS.

I don't see what the harm is if we stay away from everyone, unless this [BEEP] is something different than what they are telling us.

People here are slowing going crazy.  I woke up last night to screaming from someone close by.  

God help us all.

----------


## Cuchculan

We are on full lockdown now. But even that is impossible. Because people need food. So can still go to the shops. And a walk if you stay a certain distance by your house. Caught a mile away from your house and you can be arrested. This is aimed at stopping the idiots gathering in the large groups. I have a mother who refuses to sit in the house. She is just so used to going out. Told my older brother that I can't exactly lock her up. She views her walk to the shops as her exercise. That is all she wants to do. Nothing more. Just get out that one time for about half an hour. Only now people her age are not meant to be going out. Something tells me she will go out. 

The thing with a vaccine is the type of flu it is. Hits your lungs badly. Harder to find a vaccine for anything like that. You would need one to protect the lungs. How can you do that? Unless you could stop it before it got to the lungs. Just as hard. I still don't think they fully understand it as the rules keep changing. What is good for you for one week, is bad for you the next week. Do this and that. Following week, don't do this or that. I don't think they know themselves. Over here they said staying in will slow the virus down. Not get rid of it. They know that won't happen. But less patients in hospitals at once. That is all they are aiming for. Which is them holding their hands up and saying ' we don't really have an answer '. All they really want to do is stop hospital over crowding. Most cases now are community based. Like a normal flu. It is no longer been passed on by people who have been away. I don't see how that is good news. But they tried to make it out as if that was great. 

Long way to go with this one yet. End of April will come and go and it will be still there. The whole 2 weeks in the house is just to see how many have it. As symptoms will show by then.

Quick edit as I just saw the latest for today that the virus can remain on your shoes for up to 4 days. New one coming out every day of the week.

----------


## sunrise

Wonder if I had a mild version - headache, nausea, fatigue.  It could also just be stress.  I definitely have cabin fever.  The idea of spending at least the next month mostly confined to the house is god-awful.  Going for a drive would provide some relief but I read that that's even discouraged though I don't understand why.   I know people who haven't left their house for a couple weeks now but at some point you got to replenish supplies. I had tried ordering grocery through delivery but that system is overrun and unavailable where I live. 

Never thought about shoes, though we always leave them by the entrance.  Now I'm thinking we should leave them on the door mat - outside.

----------


## CloudMaker

Also, did you see some Governor suggest people over 50 go back to work to save the economy?   I'm completely supportive of that.

I have no problem going back to work and giving up my ventilator  if I get sick to a younger person or someone with young children at home.

It may not come down to that, but if it does I'm completely fine.
I've seen some horrifying videos from Italy.

I've lived a good life! The things I've seen in California so incredible!  The ancient redwoods, the ocean!

So far I'm really healthy, but if I get sick, I don't want to take the chance of taking away healthcare from a younger person or their family.

Really amazing times we are living in!

I wish there was a place where over 50 people could volunteer .   I'm going to sign a DKR online through Kaiser.

----------


## Cuchculan

The mother was talked into staying in the house for 2 weeks. Good news, bad news? Only means I have to do everything outside of the house now. Shopping I don't mind at all. Whole picking up pension in post office that will be a killer. Payments are every 2 weeks now. Four in post office only at one time. Normally she gets paid on a Friday. But that would fall on good Friday next time. So won't be open. Means Thursday instead. Which is a crazy day over there. That is when single mothers get paid. Not to put them down or anything as some do work. But like most countries we have welfare mothers. You know the sort. Never intended getting a job. Just have a lot of kids and get more money off the welfare. I will need a calm mind that day. Place does be packed as a rule. Add all the pensioners to that. Lot of them too. Lord knows how long I will have to queue for. Keeping the mother safe means more risk for me. Let us only hope, that if things go bad I am strong enough. This were I touch wood? Be ironic really if I did end up in hospital. As it is nearly a year ago now that I was in the ICU for over 2 weeks and hospital for a month. I have experience.  ::D:  Lord, they told me I was lucky not to have died then. Just back for seconds.  ::(:  I shall be well wrapped up. I do cover the mouth when out. Not anything surgical. Something is better than nothing. Only time you can enter the post office with your face covered and not frighten everybody. Normal rules used to be to take off any mouth / face coverings. Now people walking in covered up. Poor staff probably wondering ' robber or normal customer '. Be a great time to rob anywhere like that. You could simple walk in face covered and people would think you were been smart and safe. Plus with the double weeks every two weeks. Lot more cash in the post office. Any roads I think my shift begins Monday. Will give daily updates of the male shopper.  :O_O:

----------


## Otherside

Day 5 of lockdown and it all feels very weird. We can leave to go food shopping, or "once a day for exercise." Theres police checks everywhere now. Police in town asking why you're out, checkpoints on the roads asking what you're doing. Walking through town is like you're living in some apocalyptic, the world has ended movie. Everything is shut, nobody around. Signs on every shop saying the shop has been shut due to the government ordering them to do so. They're turning buildings into hospitals and morgues. I can leave once a day for exercise, but you dont want to. You could catch it if you leave. You go out to go grocery shopping. 

We all underestimated this. "Just the flu". Still get some people insisting that, as though we lockdown each winter because of seasonal flu. Lots of people are going to die because of government inaction.

----------


## Cuchculan

No funerals here during the pandemic. Simple as that. You die, they bury you. They can do all the prayers and stuff further down the line. No marriages or anything church related. Communions and confirmations all off. Sure you lets you see how the world has changed in a few weeks. Planes in the sky all last night and this morning. Medical gear arriving from China. This has been non stop since yesterday evening. We live on the flight path. 

Still waiting to see if our police begin to do anything. As a rule we would laugh at them. That is how useless they can be at times. Not a feared police force. Maybe they need to step up to the plate. Show people they won't take no crap. People went out panic buying again yesterday. As our new stay at home rule only came into effect yesterday. You would wonder where these people who panic buy get all the money from? Not eactly a rich area we live in. 

Lord knows the days are all mixed up. Hard to tell one from the other. The clocks went forward an hour last night. If people forgot that I would not blame them. I thought yesterday was Sunday. Onward we go.

----------


## Otherside

I didn't notice it had changed until today. Not sure about funerals, but weddings are off here. 

Out police force is similar. They somewhat seem to be enforcing it though. You get a fine. ?30 a first then rises. In theory if you dont pay it you could end up in prison. 

Couple of people been arrested for deliberately coughing at police or healthcare workers. There idiot parents who half the time cannot be bothered to parent also get charged. Good. Throw the book at those people. There stupid little yobbish jokes means they're stuck indoors for two weeks. And we kind of need healthcare workers to not be.

----------


## Cuchculan

Was somebody charged here with spitting at a policeman and saying he had the virus. Lot of fools about. Judge slapped a sort of curfew on him. Telling he could go out for 1 hour a day. Which he will no doubt break. 

Police on bikes in this area. Best place they parked up was the local train station. As you are not allowed go far, why get a train? Unless work related. Normally have gangs hang about the station. Good to see the police in the area. Rare sight. 

As hotels have no customers they have become the main bases for the health board. Can be used if hospitals get too packed. Even as recovery places for those over the worst of it. Move them there and free up the beds. They said it should peak by April 17th. Guessing games. Death toll is still rising. Was in single figures each day you woke up. Now it is double figures. Like 15 died over night. Some of those dying are nurses. It was mentioned a while back that too much exposure to it could be fatal. To start having those treating it, dying from it. Not a good sign at all.

----------


## sunrise

There's stories here too about people (probably mentally ill) deliberately spitting on others or on groceries.  I heard a weird story about a doctor who got arrested for not covering his mouth while coughing when he was working in a hospital.  They had to close the beaches and have police monitoring the area because of the intractable stupidity.   This whole thing started off badly because of the knuckleheads running this country who were in denial about the gravity of the situation, and it's going to be perpetuated for the same reason.  And things are supposed to get even worse.  Now the question is, how long is this shut down going to last?   Wuhan was on lockdown for 2 months.

----------


## Cuchculan

Won't be over any time soon. Even after lockdown it could still be picked up. Lockdown is simply to give the hospitals time to deal with all the daily cases. Think about it. 2 weeks? By then you will know if you have it or not. Many more will and will need hospitals. But this is just slowing things down. To give them time. Steady out the flow of cases. There will be many more. Sad to admit. More sick and more deaths. We have a long way to go yet.

----------


## sunrise

At work, there's talk of an early May return date.  I suppose that all depends on how much things get under control.  The last time I went to the grocery store was mainly for my parents who wanted eggs and fruit.  I found out later that my mother still went out to buy more eggs even though I got her 2 dozen!  Why, I asked.  She just wanted to have more so she wouldn't have to out again.  I have little hope.

----------


## CloudMaker

> At work, there's talk of an early May return date.  I suppose that all depends on how much things get under control.  The last time I went to the grocery store was mainly for my parents who wanted eggs and fruit.  I found out later that my mother still went out to buy more eggs even though I got her 2 dozen!  Why, I asked.  She just wanted to have more so she wouldn't have to out again.  I have little hope.



Lucky.... can’t even find eggs here. As scarce as toilet paper. Anything but staples is out unless you wait in line early morning before the store opens and hope they get a shipment in.

----------


## CloudMaker

Been reading that even though food shortages are bad here in California that it seems even worse in Canada and Britain. Can anyone here confirm?

Empty shelves? Increased prices? Rationing?

Wonder how bad it will get. I imagine brexit was already going to change up how food is purchased, now with this pandemic there’s another wrench in things. Scary stuff.

----------


## Otherside

It was pretty bad in the UK 2 weeks back, went in and the store was pretty much empty. Now theyve started limiting how much you can buy of each item. No official government rationing scheme, the stores are just doing it themselves. Still cant get toliet roll or pasta, but seems to be other stuff on the shelves. No shortages, just cant buy pasta. Prices are pretty much the same I'd say.

----------


## CloudMaker

> It was pretty bad in the UK 2 weeks back, went in and the store was pretty much empty. Now theyve started limiting how much you can buy of each item. No official government rationing scheme, the stores are just doing it themselves. Still cant get toliet roll or pasta, but seems to be other stuff on the shelves. No shortages, just cant buy pasta. Prices are pretty much the same I'd say.



Well having everything but TP and pasta isn’t too bad. Here in California every grocery store is like a convenience store now.... nothing but cheap processed garbage.

----------


## sunrise

The last few times I was at grocery store, I noticed that all the chips and cookies were plentiful, and fresh produce.  All the fruits and veggies you could want.  But not frozen, which is what I was after.  Anything dairy, pasta and rice were also out.  I got lucky with eggs at Costco where they had strict limits. 

Just read this article on Yahoo  -   people caught COVID from singing!  Nobody was coughing or sneezing.  Ugh.

----------


## Cuchculan

People panic bought here the other day for the second time. After the country was put on lockdown. Shops have enough in them. Prices have gone up, which is not fair, on a lot of items. They should not be allowed to do that one. Considering we are in a crisis. Shops are no longer selling their own branded foods. Own branded was always cheaper. With some other brands the price was on the package, so they could not up the price. All those sorts of items are gone. Replaced by dearer items. Done on purpose. 

@sunrise
 thank God I can't sing then. I am doubting a lot of things I have been hearing over the past few weeks. If it is not on our health board site I am not believing it. Have been a fair few new claims been made. These are just on average sites or people posting crap on FB. Your local health board site will have all the true facts. If you can catch it from singing, you can catch it from talking. 

I also look at China and Korea. Things are picking up in both those countries. Maybe talking 4 months. As China had its first case late last year. So Summer might be cancelled. 

Anybody hear anything from TE? I would assume with all her health issues she is probably well in hiding by now. Who can blame her.

----------


## CloudMaker

Spent today just watching videos on Netflix.
Tiger King is a hoot.
Also The talented Mr. Ripley  is going to be gone by April 1st, so I watched it again.
I cant go for my weekend run outside because it’s supposed to rain. 
I made a really awesome home made sourdough pizza last night.

----------


## Cuchculan

I went shopping again. People do my head in. Markings all over the floor of the shop about allowing distance and idiots cut in front of you as you are taken something off a shelf. What part of this do they still not get? The staff were no better. Three of them cut across a woman on a queue. She almost jumped backwards. Lot more people in this shop today too. 

Is it good to hear China and South Korea are doing much better now? Or do we all hate them at this stage? Is a new app they are bringing out. On it will be everybody you came in contact with. So if you come down with the virus, they can trace all these people and get to them early. That is what South Korea was using. To get ahead of the virus. I know. People will say they will use it for other things too. But no. Thing is to know who will be next before they even know it. Keep your eyes open for that one.

----------


## Otherside

Went shopping again today as well. They had spaghetti and some weird pasta you put in soup, orzo I think. No idea what you do with that. We have the markings on the floor as well, and they're limiting how many people enter at once. Most people here seem to be social distancing. You sort of edge away from them as far as you can. Most value and store-brand stuff seems to be back in stock. 

Couple of people here upset about the police telling you cant drive somewhere miles away from where you live for your daily exercise, or for fining people shopping for Easter eggs.

South Korea approach is one of the best it seems. Mass testing and tracing, and isolating anyone infected. Heard somewhere that they also have an app now telling you if theres a confirmed case near you. Germany as well seems to be doing a lot better than the rest of us are in Europe (test and treat early), quite a low deaths to cases ratio there. 

Quite a lot of people in the British government now have it. Idiot who supposedly came up with the "herd immunity, I dont care if a few pensioners die" plan now has it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is all about trying to get ahead of the virus. That is were a lot of countries are lacking. They are asking people who they have been in touch with. We had a GP come down with. Would he remember all the people he was in touch with? Hence this App. Will only work if everybody has the App. As you pair your phones. It then takes the info from the person you meet. So if you come down with it, all the info on people you had contact with will be there. At first they made it sound it like it told you who had the virus. But then it was explained in full. I did ask how a phone could tell you who had the virus as the person is not even meant to be outside the house. But it wasn't for that at all. More just record keeping of people you have contact with in person. So they can all be traced without you having to try and remember them all. 

No doubt it will be back to the shops later in the day. Some shops sell some things. Other things they don't sell. I have a mother who likes certain things made by certain brands. Not talking bread or milk or anything basic. Other types of food. That might mean a different shop. Is a few around here. Just one will be even more packed than the other. I like to get in and get out. Next week will be even worse as they all get their double week again from the welfare. Ireland and its holy days. For once that will cause havoc. Eveything closes on the Friday. Good Friday. Day Jesus died. All Confirmations were meant to have been made here next week as well. That is now called off. As will Communions. Not sure if they happen in the UK? All church related. Kids of a certain age. Communion when you are about 7 or 8. Confirmation when are about 11, going on 12. It sure has changed society. Until they get a handle on it, things will remain the same.

Here is a picture of what is normally the most packed road in Dublin. Crossing this road can be a nightmare as a rule. O' Connell Bridge, over the river Liffey. Cars go 4 directions. As well as the cars the bridge is packed as a rule too. Then you have O' Connell street at the top of the picture. The most busy street in Dublin as a rule. Talk about a ghost town. 

Attachment 4660


Second picture is one of the main shopping streets in Dublin. You would have thousands on this street every day. All packed into the street together. Moving slowly. 

Attachment 4661

----------


## Cuchculan

Then we have that one person who always takes things to the limit when shopping. No idea how the person serving is not laughing. Doing her best to keep it in. 

Attachment 4662

----------


## CloudMaker

> Then we have that one person who always takes things to the limit when shopping. No idea how the person serving is not laughing. Doing her best to keep it in. 
> 
> Attachment 4662



LOL I need to get me one of those suits!

----------


## CloudMaker

Attachment 4663

----------


## Otherside

We've had a few poeople trying to avoid catching it in dinosaur costumes here

----------


## JamieWAgain

Hello everyone,
My 39 year old daughter was clean from heroin for almost 2 years. On March 3 she disappeared in NYC which translates to her using again. 
I keep seeing the body bags being shoveled into the makeshift morgues ( huge 18 wheelers) and I have no way to know where she is? This has been going on for most of her life but now a pandemic in NYC. There is a very good chance she has the virus or worse. 
I’m shaking as I type. I don’t know what to do?
Should I start calling police precincts? Yesterday 3 NYC officers succumbed to virus. If she is in one of those bags I’ll never know. Please. What should I do?  Should I call our police and see if they might contact NYC police??
Please I don’t know what to do. No one has heard from her

----------


## Cuchculan

At least give them a call. Nothing to lose. Her background might mean they would know where to look. Might even be familiar with her if ever arrested. Do your best and see what you can find out. Hope you find her safe and sound. I know at times like this people who used drugs or alcohol might turn back to if. Because they are simply afraid. Make a few calls.

----------


## Marleywhite

Dude, The Last Man On Earth predicted the virus. They even got the year 2020 right

----------


## Cuchculan

Who predicted what exactly and when? 
@CloudMaker
 is this you twin sister you are not telling us about? LOL j/k

----------


## CloudMaker

> Who predicted what exactly and when? 
> @CloudMaker
>  is this you twin sister you are not telling us about? LOL j/k



LOL if I ever get so big I need a motorized scooter to go to a grocery store please slap me

----------


## Cuchculan

Should read ' The End Times ' in the Bible. Religious or not is makes for interesting reading with all that is happening in the World. Not just today. But over the past few years. Natural disasters. Wars. The fall of the church. ( Think we have all but seen those three ) But God does say that nobody knows the exact time or date the world will end. Even what we are going through today is all but there. Maybe not directly mentioned as a virus. Disease is there. I am sure the over the top Christians in the Bible belt in the US are all expecting the end. Some even claim the end times began in 1914. WWI I am guessing. No other reason why that year should be the year mentioned by some. All the fighting in the Middle East is mentioned. Good to have a mother who knows all this stuff. Though a lot of strange sites out there with some even stranger predictions.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Should read ' The End Times ' in the Bible. Religious or not is makes for interesting reading with all that is happening in the World. Not just today. But over the past few years. Natural disasters. Wars. The fall of the church. ( Think we have all but seen those three ) But God does say that nobody knows the exact time or date the world will end. Even what we are going through today is all but there. Maybe not directly mentioned as a virus. Disease is there. I am sure the over the top Christians in the Bible belt in the US are all expecting the end. Some even claim the end times began in 1914. WWI I am guessing. No other reason why that year should be the year mentioned by some. All the fighting in the Middle East is mentioned. Good to have a mother who knows all this stuff. Though a lot of strange sites out there with some even stranger predictions.



Four horseman of the apocalypse. Definitely feels like end times. Now all we need is earthquakes.

----------


## Cuchculan

But we already had the earthquakes over the past number of years. New Zealand had a very bad one not so long ago. This is more about taken the last number of years and everything that has happened in the world. This virus only adds to it all looking like the end times if that was your sort of thing. I am sure their must be religious groups preaching about it been the end of the world? These are the sort of things they look for as proof.

----------


## CloudMaker

TBH I’m not entirely convinced CERN didn’t already end our timeline

----------


## JamieWAgain

My state just went into mandatory stay at home orders effective tomorrow at midnight. Cruise ship headed our way with sick people and dead people on board. Now they are saying this was here during the Super Bowl. Makes sense. 
My brother has fever of 101, sore throat, all of it. He’s self isolating but he did spend the day with my 87 year old mother 2 days ago. He’s being tested on Saturday. If my mother’s temp goes to 100 then we are to call 911. I don’t live in her state nor does my other brother. 
Still no word from my daughter. I called police in nyc ( in the last known precinct she was in) and spoke to a detective. No help but who can blame them. 
It does feel like the end of the world. 
I’m sorry about my panic attack on here the other day. I’m trying not to panic bc that helps no one and only hurts me. 
Anyway, I’m sorry.

----------


## Cuchculan

Nothing to be sorry about 
@JamieWAgain
 That is what this forum is here for. People helping other people. We can go to the shops. That is about the height of it. Is only a certain distance from your house you are allowed to go. No more than 2 people together. Shops all have new rules too. Were to stand all which way to walk around the shop. We are all trying to remain as calm as we can. Is a tough one. 

@CloudMaker
 we living on another time line now?

----------


## CloudMaker

it sure seems like it. maybe the Mayans were right and our timeline ended in 2012. 

why does CERN have a statue of shiva destroyer of worlds as it’s centerpiece?

Many people remember things that “didn’t” happen. Mandela effect things. Now the US has a reality TV star for president. The global economy is in shambles after only 2-3 weeks of a virus. Isn’t it all a little strange?

----------


## Cuchculan

From what I believe of the Mayans their times went in cycles. So the end of time to them would mean the end of one cycle. Their calender has never really been fully understood. How long a cycle lasted for is still the big question. What exactly did they mean vy the word ' cycle '? We are not talking like one of our calender years. Might be looking at about 50 years. So what happened every 50 years back then? I know some suggest it was another planet that orbited close to the earth. As this planet has never done the same thing in our lifetime people have all but ruled that one out. Other claim that planet broke up. More claim a cycle is longer and this planet is due any day now. Fair to say something happened that the Mayans most probably thought was the Gods punishing them. Loads probably died. Not long after they were all but wiped out. Floods were talked about. Other natural disasters too. 2012 might have been the end of another cycle. 

The economy is doomed. World trade is in a mess. Stocks and shares in most things are worthless at the moment. The longer this goes on you will see an even bigger impact. Medication and the likes? Lot of what is in medication comes from China and places like that. All flights grounded. How long before we really start to run out of some things? Talking important things. Certain people might say they can help. Certain groups. Then you have control going to these people. We shall wait and see.

----------


## CloudMaker

Another planet orbiting close sounds like Nibiru. Some fringe people believe the gravitational pull caused the ice age.... others say it was a magnetic pole shift, maybe that’s causing climate change as we speak. IDK 

I thought we’re already running out of important things.... no flour or toilet paper!!!

Never trust stocks, never trust Wall Street. Wall Street doesn’t care about the little guy. Neither do banks.

----------


## Otherside

Ironically, in some ways we've been preparing for having supply chains interrupted. We werent preparing for covid in particular, but we had preparations for how to manage food and medication shortages in the event of a no-deal Brexit. So those are now being put into play here. 

There is, however, one massive problem with regards to our food supply. Every year, a large number of workers come from Eastern Europe to pick fruit for the farmers here for a few months, then fly back home. Now they can't. They're faced with there countries shutting there borders and grounding flights, or with airlines deciding not to fly. So then you wonder why you can't get the British who dont have jobs to do these jobs. Good bloody question. They're starting a campaign to get the British to sign up, and they only managed to get 10k out of the required 90k or whatever. British not taking up those jobs. Same story elsewhere in Europe - Germany is having the same problem I've heard. 

So then we had a massively ironic headline the other day - "British government needs to charter flights to fly in workers from Bulgaria to pick fruit on farms because the British won't do it" or something along those lines. I dont think anyone thought about this during Brexit. (Guess which way the majority of farmers voted...)

----------


## Cuchculan

Today I had to shop. Talking loads of messages. I hate shopping. Only real break came when I was looking at the queues and wondering the best place to stand. Chap on the express checkout was empty and I nodded at him and he gave me a yes back. I had a pull along basket. That saved me the long queues. 

The UK were getting ready for one thing and got a bit extra tossed in on top of that. Home grown people hate those sort of jobs. Unless they are in warmer countries. Good way to travel around Europe. Picking fruit. 

@CloudMaker
 look for the book Gods of the new Millennium. That was the book I once read many years ago. It is your type of book. 

Just reading about a woman caught out posting letters in the South of Ireland. What is wrong with that I hear you say. She had already tested positive for the virus. What kind of fool is this person?

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, it's what people do on long trips in Australia. Earn some money working on a farm, have money to be in Australia for a few years. Or spend a couple of months in the meditarian doing it. Do it in England though? Nah. 

Still have shortages of PPE, ventilators, so on. We need 30000. We were told there would be a huge amount coming our way, produced by British companies that have switched production. As of yesterday, we had mansge to make 30 extra. We needed an extra 30000 probably last Friday. 

Couple of people in the news recently saying we should lift the lockdown. Idiots. "Young people must be getting fed up staying indoors and having the econony trashed once again to save the lives of a few old people who will die soon anyway." Lockdown needs to stay in place for now. 

Built a few temporary hospitals and morgues here. They're huge. Britain has mishandled this really, really badly with its initial, stupid herd-immunity plan. They're expecting a large number to die now, and we do not have anywhere near enough ventilators to go around. As a country, we're screwed. 

Its telling how finally, just today, the majority of the pro-conservative (the party in charge of the UK atm) newspapers are now criticising the government for mishandling testing and not providing medics with PPE.

----------


## Cuchculan

We the WHO praise those in charge here for their honesty with the public. Not holding anything back at all. Good or bad. We all hear about it. No lies. We seem to be trying to follow how South Korea handled things. Just be honest with the public. Let them know how bad it is and the fact it won't be going away any time soon. The WHO like that approach. Though we should have went on full lockdown from the off. Not waited a week or two. 

I think this is something new to everybody. Leaders included. They have never seen anything like it. Wondering what is the right and the wrong things to do. Can they keep people indoors for months if need be? That is going to be the hardest one of all. People simply get fed up in the house. That would include my own mother. Should have been a bit more honest about the time they would have to spend in the house. Over here they said nothing will change before the end of April. Maybe not for a month or two after that. That is what everybody knows. 

Even having to go out is a pain when you know what could be out there. The ICU wards are filling up quickly over here. That is not going to ease any time soon either. They are nearly stretched to capacity already. Plus expecting more cases by the hundreds. The UK is bigger and more populated. The maths would have been easy to do if it had of been believed from day one. That was the main problem. It was in the UK and horse racing and football was still taken place. They got a quick wake up call. But were still not ready for it. Now they are still playing catch up. Probably always will be.

----------


## Otherside

We have a populist leader. The way it seems to be is they're doing more campaigning than managing the crisis. There needs to be a lot, lot more honesty than were getting. Throw in the fact that he hired a couple of a nutjobs as aides. One of them came up with this herd immunity policy (no background in anything medical, hes a history major.) Last week had someone saying he said something along the lines of "herd immunity, protect the economy at all costs and if a couple of pensioners have to die, then so be it.". Soon as this is done, I'm looking at moving somewhere that actually gives a damn about the people who live there, and doesnt try some herd immunity experiment. Or put some idiotic, hard-Brexit and [BEEP] the EU ideology over getting hold of ventilators to save lives. 

The impression we've gotten from Ireland here is that they're treating it a lot better. Certainly, Varadkar is handling it a lot better than Boris. 

Were 1 and half weeks into a lockdown here. Can still go out for food and "once a day for exercise on your own or with those you live with." Police apparently getting calls from people rattling on there neighbours for exercising twice a day. Going a bit stir crazy though to be honest. I live alone in a studio apartment. Great fun this.

----------


## Cuchculan

What you have to imagine here is that we never got a chance to form a new government before this hit. All parties agreed to work together. The government can formed at a later date. How often do you see something like that happen? Leo was a doctor before he went into politics. As were another two of those who work with him. But all the talking is been left to somebody from the health board. He will become somebody if he lives through this. He gives the evening briefing to the public on deaths and new cases. He tells us where exactly we are at. Leo makes the occasional speech to the nation. Come together by staying apart. Well done Leo. Is the other chap we hear all the time. He has a name but as he is new to all of us it is not one we would remember just yet. He hides nothing at all. Because he is so honest, the rest have to be just as honest. He said this might go on for many more months. None of this it will be gone in a few weeks. He is simply trying to slow it down. Honest again. That nobody can actually stop it. But by slowing it down the hospitals won't be as packed. The man has never promised anything at all. No miracle cure. No instant fix. That is not going to happen. The first job is to even out the new cases. Not have more every day. But even the same number for a few days. Then you hope that begins to go down in number over the next week or two. In other words, more cases will happen for a while yet. His job? The slow those cases down. They will still be the same in number. But it would be better over a longer period of time. Rather than all at once. 

People were asked to report house parties over here. Which I do get. Crowds of people in one house. But fair to say, apart from the odd incident, nothing much has happened. People are doing what they were asked to do. You will always get the few idiots. They exist all over the world. They think nothing will happen to them. 

Had heard of someone saying to let the old die. Think 2 people said something similar. This is one the UK government have to accept they can't beat alone. The thick upper lip of the good old English. That will do nothing at all. Hold those hands up and say they got it wrong and want help. Nothing wrong in doing that at all.

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea what you get in the UK each day. But here is a link to what we have been hearing since this began. This is from a week or two ago. Will post it as a link because videos slow my laptop down. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azws-JyCA3A

----------


## Otherside

Rather exceptional, I agree. Irish system seems a lot better than ours. You certainly have saner politicians. Here, we have a system where less than 45% of the country voted for Boris, and yet he has an 80 seat majority. Compared to us, the Irish are sane. Actually doing and behaving like an country should during a crisis. 

The English (and I do mean the English here - I live in Wales and the Welsh arent doing that, and the Scottish most certainly are not) do have this sense of exceptionalism. Rule Britainia and all that rubbish. They like the idea of plucky Britain standing alone, and of everyone coming together as a community to defeat this thing, just like they did in WW2. Britain alone can defeat this. They do need help. Unfortunatley, the big massive block of countries on our doorstep that are offering said help is the EU. (And we cant have the EU helping us now, can we?) 

We get similar, daily briefings from the government on what they're doing to fight covid, current number of diagnosed, current number of dead.

----------


## sunrise

So now we're being told to wear masks even for grocery shopping because there's a chance that breathing/talking can spread the virus.   Even homemade masks are apparently better than nothing.  WTF?  Why couldn't they have said all of this weeks ago?  We could be in a much better situation right now.  Conversely, there's still states that still don't have stay at home orders.

----------


## CloudMaker

> So now we're being told to wear masks even for grocery shopping because there's a chance that breathing/talking can spread the virus.   Even homemade masks are apparently better than nothing.  WTF?  Why couldn't they have said all of this weeks ago?  We could be in a much better situation right now.  Conversely, there's still states that still don't have stay at home orders.



IDK this whole response has been abysmal!! SHTF!!!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 when us Irish talk about the UK in a negative way we are only talking about England. Scotland we view much like the North here. it is nothing got to do with England in our eyes. Think mainly because the Irish and the Scottish always got on great together. Even if you look here in Ireland. The North wants to work with the South. More than they want to work with England. So Ireland has come together as a whole on this one. Something had to bring us together some day. All sides in the North working together as well. You see we all know this is not about politics. Put all that aside for now. 

@sunrise
 I have my mouth and nose covered as much is possible. Certain type of snood. Comes up to the eyes. When shopping I do be baked with it on. Will it do any good at all? I have no idea. Lot of people are wearing nothing at all. Is a contact virus. Main downside of this whole thing is you never know who might have it. Think how easy it is to pick the flu up. Stand beside the wrong person and you nearly always seem to come down with it. 

As for the American reaction? Saw on press conference were they announced they had 5 of the best labs in the world working together and they would find an answer and beat this. China and South Korea have some of the best medical minds. They have been working on this for months now and still have not found an answer. Handing out false hope is not the right way to manage this. Saying it will be over by the end of April. Don't listen to all of that. By the end of May we will be lucky to see something. By something I mean the death count getting lower and the infected getting lower too. That is the reality.

In the Philippines the President is making sure there is an incentive to stay at home. He has told the army to shoot them all dead. All, as in anybody that leaves their homes. That will work big time. Can't see anybody wanting to leave their houses over there.

----------


## CloudMaker

I was able to get this today!!  ::D: 

Attachment 4666

----------


## Cuchculan

[BEEP] Wiping Party

----------


## Ironman

> Spent today just watching videos on Netflix.
> Tiger King is a hoot.
> Also The talented Mr. Ripley  is going to be gone by April 1st, so I watched it again.
> I cant go for my weekend run outside because it?s supposed to rain. 
> I made a really awesome home made sourdough pizza last night.



So where do you normally run?  I run along my streets, but am afraid to get busted by cops, even though it's not illegal.

I read the document about staying at home, but it said that outdoor activity (exercise) is allowed as long as there is social distancing,

----------


## Ironman

> I was able to get this today!! 
> 
> Attachment 4666







> [BEEP] Wiping Party



I have a fancy gourmet-like market in my town and they posted a picture of a cake - no joke - that looked like rolls of toilet paper!  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Rare sight of bottles of hand soap in our local shops today. First time I have seen any since this all began. 

In other news, Argentina are testing a tuberculosis vaccine against the virus. See if it does anything. I did question this as the virus is just as bad in Argentina. Over there they all get this tuberculosis vaccine as babies. They would have already have had this jab, so should have been immune to the virus? Or maybe they are hoping a fresh shot will do something. 

Cakes like toilet rolls? That a warning you will be on the can all night if you eat the cakes.

----------


## CloudMaker

> So where do you normally run?  I run along my streets, but am afraid to get busted by cops, even though it's not illegal.
> 
> I read the document about staying at home, but it said that outdoor activity (exercise) is allowed as long as there is social distancing,



I have a treadmill that I normally ran on for an hour a day before this pandemic nonsense but now I go out to local parks and run around. We have a shelter in place order but I don’t really care. There are many other people out jogging too.

----------


## Ironman

> I have a treadmill that I normally ran on for an hour a day before this pandemic nonsense but now I go out to local parks and run around. We have a shelter in place order but I don’t really care. There are many other people out jogging too.



It says in our state order that we can do it as long as we keep social distancing - six feet/two meters apart.  I normally run by myself and rarely am around anyone even on city streets.

----------


## Cuchculan

Frightened me when they told me I could exercise once a day. Thought it was threat. Shopping counts as exercise and you spend the time in the shop dodging people. Quick move this way. Quick move that way. Only exercise I need.

----------


## Otherside

We can exercise once a day as well. In the area that you live in, on your own, or with the people you live with. Cant drive to exercise somewhere. Cant exercise with friends you dont live with.

----------


## Cuchculan

Here is one doing the rounds on FB. Apparently that picture is from Scotland.  Message with it is as follows. Nice to see our Eastern European friends are integrating. And adhering to the social distance and lock down rules. I'm so happy the local kids gave up their playground and all stayed at home so that our immigrant chums could enjoy their barbecue in peace..

Attachment 4667

There is always a comeback from Irish people about everything. Here was the one about that picture. 

Attachment 4668

----------


## CloudMaker

LOL @ pickpocket post!!!

What do you think is really happening?

Biowar with China?

Real pandemic?

Something else?   Comet, radiation, false flag operation?

Everyone I work with feels something is not right.

I don't know what to believe or think anymore.

----------


## Cuchculan

Think people are like that because they saw anything like this before. Have been a few back in history. They do happen. The wipe out loads of people too. People just trying to make sense of it all. As in their time it never happened before. They imagine we should be advanced enough to get rid of it. Look at the common flu. Still no cure for that. Advanced as we might be.

----------


## CloudMaker

Lots of fishy things with this one though....

Bill gate?s ID2020

virus crosses species using methods only bacteria have before

Chinese nationals arrested for stealing biomaterial from Harvard before all this

5G being put up possibly for vaccine chip tracking 

All very strange IMO

----------


## Cuchculan

Sure made for interesting reading. Same part of China this all began in too. Would he have been keeping silent about the virus and the fact that it existed? In other words China needed help. But not from other governments. So they paid him to come and visit and do what he does best. Would be his field of work. In other words China were trying to keep it under wraps. As you would expect from them. But knew something bad was happening. Is interesting to read. Maybe they even thought they could use the virus. It was already there. But how to get some of it and use it in other ways. I guess we will never know. That is the thing about these sort of things. There will always be a theory or two about them that does not accept it was just a virus like we are been told.

----------


## CloudMaker

I wake up most nights with my neighbors screaming and yelling.

I myself  have lost track of time and purpose.

It truly sucks.  

God bless Beat Saber and my fish Oliver.

I hate not being able to at least go out and hike.  Two years ago at this time, I was at the Trees of Mystery  past Oregon,  hearing tales about Bigfoot, loving the redwoods.

This year, I'm probably going to spend Easter alone with lentils and rice and a bunch of shitty movies I don't care to watch.


California sucks really bad.  
But maybe California doesn't suck as bad as most places

----------


## Cuchculan

Easy to lose track of the days. What bloody day is it. Like one big long day with some sleep in between. Everything outside has changed as we know it. What we used to do, we are not allowed do these days. All we can do is sit and wait and see what happens next. When you look at all the nurses and doctors who are dying, makes you wonder how many will be left to help treat this virus? Over exposure to the virus is making them get it far worse and most who get it are now dying. Every evening we hear of another 7 or 8 of them dead. Been around this virus too much, as they would be, seems to make what they get stronger than what everybody else is getting. Even with all their protective gear on. Think it really shows how useless protective gear can be if you are going to be around it a lot. Main problem with the gear they wear is that it was not made for dealing with such a thing. More standard hospital gear. Great against bugs and things like that. But this is no normal bug. Ironic that China gives us all a virus and is now selling everybody gear to wear to protect them against the same virus. Easter will come and go. Not like you normal Easter. Had my mother not have mentioned it, I would not have known it was next Sunday. The new whacky world we are living in.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Easy to lose track of the days. What bloody day is it. Like one big long day with some sleep in between. Everything outside has changed as we know it. What we used to do, we are not allowed do these days. All we can do is sit and wait and see what happens next. When you look at all the nurses and doctors who are dying, makes you wonder how many will be left to help treat this virus? Over exposure to the virus is making them get it far worse and most who get it are now dying. Every evening we hear of another 7 or 8 of them dead. Been around this virus too much, as they would be, seems to make what they get stronger than what everybody else is getting. Even with all their protective gear on. Think it really shows how useless protective gear can be if you are going to be around it a lot. Main problem with the gear they wear is that it was not made for dealing with such a thing. More standard hospital gear. Great against bugs and things like that. But this is no normal bug. Ironic that China gives us all a virus and is now selling everybody gear to wear to protect them against the same virus. Easter will come and go. Not like you normal Easter. Had my mother not have mentioned it, I would not have known it was next Sunday. The new whacky world we are living in.



Feel really bad for the healthcare workers. Truly they are heroes.  ::(: 

When do you think things will return to normal? So tired of being inside and eating crappy food.

----------


## Cuchculan

Good to see you 
@Total Eclipse
. Stay safe too. 

It will be a long time before life returns to anything near normal. Say this ends in a few months time. Most countries will be broke. Have to borrow to get back on their feet again. Then they will need to make that money back. Tax increases and the likes. Pay cuts all across the board. Saying it has to be done for the good of the country. People won't trust it has gone to begin with. Slowly the might start to believe. Would have changed everything.

----------


## Cuchculan

2020 was brought to you by Stephen King

----------


## CloudMaker

I guess people in the UK are burning down 5G cell towers now in case it is linked to the caronavirus. 

Not sure if this is effective but I love seeing acts of civil disobedience. Good for them standing up for what they believe in!

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 are you out burning down mobile phone masts? We shall allow our UK rep to have her say on this one. As I have no idea what you are on about. Heard you mention 5G and chips in the brain or something. I assume it is all connected?

----------


## CloudMaker

> @Otherside
>  are you out burning down mobile phone masts? We shall allow our UK rep to have her say on this one. As I have no idea what you are on about. Heard you mention 5G and chips in the brain or something. I assume it is all connected?



Here is a link

----------


## Cuchculan

Have watched a few videos about the whole 5G thing and the fact people told them not to roll it out. It would cause major health problems around the world. And that China had 5G first.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Have watched a few videos about the whole 5G thing and the fact people told them not to roll it out. It would cause major health problems around the world. And that China had 5G first.



Idk but what is the motivation? Not everywhere even has 4G yet and 4G still seems good enough for everything you would want to do.

----------


## sunrise

So lots more people are conducting business on video platforms like Zoom.  And sure enough, the horror stories over this are coming out.  I saw one about a work meeting conducted on Zoom and one of the attendees carried her laptop to her bathroom to do her business, not realizing that her co-workers could see everything!  I only felt bad for her and saw a lot people commenting feeling the same way.  Holy shit, how do you come back from that?  I was trying to wrap my head around that question.  Does she go back to work and just live with that embarrassment?  And then there's the whole other question of who the f*** among her co-workers posted the video in the first place?  Who would do that?  

Lesson learned.

----------


## Otherside

> @Otherside
>  are you out burning down mobile phone masts? We shall allow our UK rep to have her say on this one. As I have no idea what you are on about. Heard you mention 5G and chips in the brain or something. I assume it is all connected?



Oh God, dont start.

So supposedly the 5G masts cause your skin pores to open which means that you are more likely to catch covid, and the evidence for this is on the new ?20 notes issued out last month, which has a tower on it in the hologram. I think. I dont know, I've tried to understand it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Think it has more to do with paranoia and the time it was rolled out at. Some said to wait. Do more studies on it. It might cause illness worldwide. Then comes along the corona virus and causes illness worldwide. What do you blame? Let us all blame the 5G. Just people have to blame all this on something. Anything will do. Burn down a tower or two. For years there have been claims of what mobile phones can do to people. Even Stphen King cashed in on these fears with the book ' Cell '. 

China is now making a killing off of this virus. When all countries will be broke, China will be richer than ever. Did watch a good video about people in China trying to warn the world about the virus. They all either vanished or died. But the WHO praised China for been open about the virus. I found that one odd. They kept it a secret for long enough. Until it was leaked. Then they had no choice at all but to come clean about it. 

Is a hard one to call. Because where it came from keeps on changing. Shell fish was the first thing we were told. Think we had a few other ones after that. Now it came from a person eating a bat. Will the real answer please stand up. 

Here in Ireland it was made clear that face masks do nothing to stop a person catching the virus. I am guessing that is based on those who are already infected. Lot of them probably wore face masks. They still ended up with it. While Americans are been told to wear anything to cover their mouths, we are been told not to waste out time, that it won't make any difference at all. Conflicting views from different countries. All adds to the confusion.

----------


## CloudMaker

Worried about my job. How long until they decide they don't need us?  We are not like Teachers, and even Teachers can be replaced.

I do worry about everyone and everything.  A service based economy with major outsourcing and HB1 employees and illegal immigrant slave labor  and unavoidable  health care for many, many years now...???..  What could possibly go wrong?

Don't get me wrong,  I know I'm very blessed compared to most other people.

Jebus.  This seems like 1930 depression on steroids.

so sad this is happening,

----------


## sunrise

@Cuchculan
  I think the main the point of the mask is not to protect the wearer, but to protect other people in case the wearer is a carrier of the virus.  Now that they think breathing and talking can release virus particles in the air, the idea is that even a homemade mask would catch a lot of those particles.  But this idea only works if everyone wears a mask.  I do think this is a good idea because I've seen strangers talking and laughing loudly in close proximity with each other at the check out lines. An N95 mask would also protect you from catching diseases.

----------


## Cuchculan

Sure soon everywhere will be a danger to go. For now a few places are still OK. The shops will be the easiest place to pick the virus up before long. Only place were you have large numbers of people. Our local shop, which is big enough, is slowing down everything. Queue outside. Every few minutes another person is allowed in the shop. By then a few others would have left the shop. Like today, by the time I was done shopping there was nobody waiting to check out only me. They seemed to have worked it out in a good way. No queues in the shop. 

Certain jobs will be safe. Thing older people are giving out over here about been told they are well enough to work longer and when this virus hit they were too old to leave their houses. I know the older you are they higher the risk. But to hear them talk on radio phone in shows is funny. They are all fed up in the house. As they might have younger people at home they argue that the younger person might catch it and they will still bloody get it. My own mother says the exact same thing. Me doing all the shopping. Her bored in the house. That if I caught it, she would still get it anyway. They would debate anything over here. Just to get out of the bloody house. Bless them.

----------


## Otherside

They're only a certain number of people in the supermarkets here as well. Queue outside, they let you in one-by-one. My parents have said that the Tescos where they live has adopted a one-way system. You follow a queue round the supermarkets whilst stadnign behind the person in front of you at an appropriate distance and pick up what you need. 

Talk here of getting rid of the once a day exerise period. Bunch of idiots using it to go sunbathing in the park. Had a few quite-prominent, controversial figures tell people to "ignore the lockdown and go out." One got told off today by the police for doing that. Not helping things. Gonna get that oncee a day removed from us.

Our Prime Minister is now in Intensive Care. I think he's a moron, but it's going to be absolute chaos if we end up with a dead Prime Minister. (And I don't generally wish death from covid on people.)

----------


## CloudMaker

> They're only a certain number of people in the supermarkets here as well. Queue outside, they let you in one-by-one. My parents have said that the Tescos where they live has adopted a one-way system. You follow a queue round the supermarkets whilst stadnign behind the person in front of you at an appropriate distance and pick up what you need. 
> 
> Talk here of getting rid of the once a day exerise period. Bunch of idiots using it to go sunbathing in the park. Had a few quite-prominent, controversial figures tell people to "ignore the lockdown and go out." One got told off today by the police for doing that. Not helping things. Gonna get that oncee a day removed from us.
> 
> Our Prime Minister is now in Intensive Care. I think he's a moron, but it's going to be absolute chaos if we end up with a dead Prime Minister. (And I don't generally wish death from covid on people.)



Attachment 4670

----------


## Cuchculan

We have the one way system in the local shop. But it kind of ends once you are in the shop. As in it begins as a one way system. But if you have to turn right, there is no arrows to follow. Kind of goes out the window at that point. They are looking at the TB waccine all around the world. Countries were you have to have it as babies have a lower death rate and less cases. TB would effect the lungs and your breathing as well. They have tested it on nurses in the Netherlands. See if it helps in any way at all. Kind of pinning all their hopes on this one thing. There is no plan B. Should this not work, it will be a long time before there is a vaccine. Ironic that Ireland done away with this as madatory only this year. They are hoping that with adults a booster shot might help. They never said it would stop people getting the virus. We shall know more over the coming weeks. It is all on one page on the WHO site. Different countries reporting their findings. 

Nothing can be really said about Boris. He is his own man. Be that good or bad. Kind of puts his foot in it a lot of the time. Didn't think much of the virus at first. His tune would have changed by now.

I think anybody who tells people to ignore the new rules should be brought before a court. For endangering lives. We all know people are fed up at home. Until there is an answer it will remain that way for some time. Kind of laughed when I heard a tiger in a zoo in New York had picked up the virus. That will certainly stop me wanting to get closes to tigers.  ::): 

Another thing I have heard from many people, non anxiety people, is phantom symptoms. Be it a cough that is not really a cough. Sore throat that is not real. They know the real symptoms of the virus and have had many of them. Though not really. I would put myself in there too. Cough wise. Only to have it gone the next day. This is not unusual. I remember once in the US they done a mock news report. Person going around pinching female bottoms. Never said where in the US. They had hundreds of reports from women claiming it had happened to them. But the reports where from all over the US. Case of put something out there and people will think it is happening to them. Think we all know the mind is a powerful thing. At one stage here in Ireland, of those tested for the virus, only 6 percent had it. But the others had symptoms enough to be tested. Or so they assumed. Hence the change, have to be all but dying now before they test you.

----------


## CloudMaker

woke up this morning with a helicopter circling around the Mobile Home Park.
I still don't know what the heck they were looking for, and it just added to the  "you're going to die soon" vibe.

Rained heavy yesterday, so I decided to stay indoors.  Today I may try to venture out to Safeway and see what's going on there now.

I've got plenty of food still left, but no fresh produce.

----------


## Cuchculan

This was me heading out earlier. Blending in with my surroundings. Made it to the shops and back unseen. Then chatted with my neighbour for a good while. Had taken a parcel in for her. Safe distance of course. Why do we get warn weather and a pandemic? Is normally cold this time of year. Never thought I'd see the day were you could walk into a shop dressed like that and security says ' hello ' to you. 

Attachment 4671

----------


## CloudMaker

> This was me heading out earlier. Blending in with my surroundings. Made it to the shops and back unseen. Then chatted with my neighbour for a good while. Had taken a parcel in for her. Safe distance of course. Why do we get warn weather and a pandemic? Is normally cold this time of year. Never thought I'd see the day were you could walk into a shop dressed like that and security says ' hello ' to you. 
> 
> Attachment 4671



Nice carona gear but it looks a little weak.

 Maybe try something like this:

Attachment 4672

----------


## Cuchculan

Not a bag man. Problem is the heat. That mouth / nose covering is roasting. Happy to get there and back as quickly as possible. Without melting. Amount of water I drink when I get home. That is the cooler option too. So I thought. Had a parka on yesterday. That coat is warmer. Thought it would be cooler. Have the post office to do the next two days. No idea what the queues will be like. Only so many in at any one time. Hoping they all go over early in the morning. I will leave it till afternoon. Walking into a post office with the face covered. That will be a first. Think how easy it would be for a robber. If one wanted to hold anywhere up. As nobody is stopping us these days with the face covering. Food for thought.

----------


## Ironman

> We have the one way system in the local shop. But it kind of ends once you are in the shop. As in it begins as a one way system. But if you have to turn right, there is no arrows to follow. Kind of goes out the window at that point. They are looking at the TB waccine all around the world. Countries were you have to have it as babies have a lower death rate and less cases. TB would effect the lungs and your breathing as well. They have tested it on nurses in the Netherlands. See if it helps in any way at all. Kind of pinning all their hopes on this one thing. There is no plan B. Should this not work, it will be a long time before there is a vaccine. Ironic that Ireland done away with this as madatory only this year. They are hoping that with adults a booster shot might help. They never said it would stop people getting the virus. We shall know more over the coming weeks. It is all on one page on the WHO site. Different countries reporting their findings. 
> 
> Nothing can be really said about Boris. He is his own man. Be that good or bad. Kind of puts his foot in it a lot of the time. Didn't think much of the virus at first. His tune would have changed by now.
> 
> I think anybody who tells people to ignore the new rules should be brought before a court. For endangering lives. We all know people are fed up at home. Until there is an answer it will remain that way for some time. Kind of laughed when I heard a tiger in a zoo in New York had picked up the virus. That will certainly stop me wanting to get closes to tigers. 
> 
> Another thing I have heard from many people, non anxiety people, is phantom symptoms. Be it a cough that is not really a cough. Sore throat that is not real. They know the real symptoms of the virus and have had many of them. Though not really. I would put myself in there too. Cough wise. Only to have it gone the next day. This is not unusual. I remember once in the US they done a mock news report. Person going around pinching female bottoms. Never said where in the US. They had hundreds of reports from women claiming it had happened to them. But the reports where from all over the US. Case of put something out there and people will think it is happening to them. Think we all know the mind is a powerful thing. At one stage here in Ireland, of those tested for the virus, only 6 percent had it. But the others had symptoms enough to be tested. Or so they assumed. Hence the change, have to be all but dying now before they test you.



That's why our case count is so high - we are testing like crazy.  Over 2,000,000 tests have been done and there are tests yet to be processed!  We were told that it is actually 1 in 10 tests here and that was before testing took off.  THey emphasized that, yeah, symptoms overlap, but there are other health issues that are present.  The Corona isn't the only thing out there.

The WHO is going to get nailed - our President is the original; Boris Johnson is the UK version.  He is considering cutting off all funding.  The United States pays big bucks into the WHO every year and what do we get?  An organization that took China's data as truth, downplayed it, and didn't declare it a pandemic until months after it left China when it should not have.  China refused to allow anyone in to help them contain the virus.  Tens of thousands of people dead and China's data is underreported.  I am surprised other countries are just now jumping on the bandwagon.

We are reverting to plasma donation from recovered and healthy victims.   And thanks to French investigation, the anti-malaria drug Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin antibiotic combo is wiping out the symptoms of the virus and saving lives - getting people off the ventilators!!!!

I have actually been on the Azithromycin on two different occasions for "pre-bronchitis".  Six pills!  You take two the first day, and then one each of the next four and you are done.  That stuff is awesome!

Even people in China noticed an awful lot of activity at the local funeral parlors.  All those bodies and then urns.....too many for the 7,000 dead they reported nationwide.  A minimum estimate of the true death count in Wuhan alone was about 40,000.  That's a disgusting lie, President Xi and the WHO have a lot of explaining to do.

----------


## Cuchculan

But if you see the early news footage, Trump is praising China and their leader for all he is doing. Telling the world that China has it under control. When the rest of us were saying China was lying. Trump backed China big time. Now he is doing a turn around. Sees the full scale of things. He is well known for doing this. Changing his mind and then claiming he never said the first thing. Trump has only himself to blame for not thinking it was much. Much like the UK PM. Two of them thought it was nothing bad.

----------


## CloudMaker

At least Trump is willing to admit he was wrong. So glad we have a strong leader standing up to the corruption in the WHO. Axe all the funding!

Looking forward to casting my vote to keep America great in 2020!!!

----------


## Ironman

> At least Trump is willing to admit he was wrong. So glad we have a strong leader standing up to the corruption in the WHO. Axe all the funding!
> 
> Looking forward to casting my vote to keep America great in 2020!!!



Bernie dropped out.

It's all "up to Biden now".  If he could only finish a sentence....

Trump will get reelected.  This is a business-related recession.  He knows what to do to get small businesses going.  The only sad part is that it was longer than he predicted.  He wanted to start opening by Easter.  Instead, estimations are closing in on peak illness times here.  Most states are hitting the peak in the next 5 to 10 days.

@Cuchculan
 - he was going by what China told us....it was disturbing to hear about all the China coverups.  We had incomplete data to start with.

When you are given data saying that up to 2,200,000 people in a country of nearly 360,000,000 would die of the virus, we couldn't take any chances!

----------


## Otherside

Opening stuff up again isnt going to happen for a while. Easter was never going to happen. For all the bluster though we've seen...Trump is at least realizing the seriousness now.

Boris unfortunatley, has also suddenly realized the seriousness the hard way. 

Not that we're being told the truth about his condition. One moment hes being rushed into A and E for routine tests at 8pm at night, then hes feeling fine and recovering in hospital, next think we know hes in ICU. Which he has been for three days, whilst being completely fine. 

Even with Boris as Prime Minister, it's been a shitshow. All rhetoric, very little action. We have nowhere near enough ventilators, PPE for medics (who are now catching and dying from covid as a result), nowhere near enough tests. They shut down far too late and instead tried a herd immunity policy. "Herd immunity - protect the economy at all costs, and if a few pensioners have to die, so be it."

I would hope the lot of them would be held to account for the herd immunity experiment/approach. Now as a result of that, we're set to higher numbers of dead than France, Spain and Italy combined. We had warnings - we should have acted when Italy started going downhill. Needs to be some sort of inquiry when this over, and heads need to roll over the herd immunity experiment (but it won't, and like other things where heads should have rolled - it will be covered up and sat on.)

Least we finally have something of a sane, credible opposition.

TL ::D: R - Boris is not somebody who handled this at all well, our government failed and have doomed us all with a "herd immunity"/let everyone get infected approach, even Trump can see how moronic that approach was.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Opening stuff up again isnt going to happen for a while. Easter was never going to happen. For all the bluster though we've seen...Trump is at least realizing the seriousness now.
> 
> Boris unfortunatley, has also suddenly realized the seriousness the hard way. 
> 
> Not that we're being told the truth about his condition. One moment hes being rushed into A and E for routine tests at 8pm at night, then hes feeling fine and recovering in hospital, next think we know hes in ICU. Which he has been for three days, whilst being completely fine. 
> 
> Even with Boris as Prime Minister, it's been a shitshow. All rhetoric, very little action. We have nowhere near enough ventilators, PPE for medics (who are now catching and dying from covid as a result), nowhere near enough tests. They shut down far too late and instead tried a herd immunity policy. "Herd immunity - protect the economy at all costs, and if a few pensioners have to die, so be it."
> 
> I would hope the lot of them would be held to account for the herd immunity experiment/approach. Now as a result of that, we're set to higher numbers of dead than France, Spain and Italy combined. We had warnings - we should have acted when Italy started going downhill. Needs to be some sort of inquiry when this over, and heads need to roll over the herd immunity experiment (but it won't, and like other things where heads should have rolled - it will be covered up and sat on.)
> ...



So sorry the European response seems poor to this. I believe I read that the antibodies only live for around 6 weeks so herd immunity couldn’t have ever worked as a policy. 

There are not enough ventilators here or anywhere else either, but it seems that the large majority that get to the point of needing one will die anyways. Something around 75%+ on ventilators die and a good number of survivors need oxygen for the rest of their life. Sad.  ::(: 

We can only hope this will wake people up and stop the spread of globalism. China sending faulty test kits and equipment. We in the west need to make these things ourselves.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, some of the South-East asian countries are reporting re-infection. Not good. Then theres the problems if you have a severe case of covid. Needing oxygen due to permanent lung damage, as you said. Pretty horrid. 

I have to agree that we all need to start becomming more self-reliant after this. Having supply routes flung out across the world is proving to be a very stupid decision. I don't think the world is going to go back to being the same after this. Going to have to be some changes.

----------


## CloudMaker

Americans and Europeans don’t always see eye to eye but I know at least we can trust transactions on either side. 

No one is buying something from a major American or European company and wondering whether it’s faulty, fraud, or counterfeit. Not the case with China. 

China is cheaper with cheap labor and human rights violations. Integrity has been sold down the river for the sake of profit, and now we are seeing the consequences.

----------


## Cuchculan

China sells crap. All the medical gear that landed hear was not good for anything at all. So we demanded more and told them how we wanted them made. Ireland is doing its best. But I fear that won't even be enough. We are still only learning about this virus. What you see in the US are the early stages. 3 or 4 weeks from now you might hit peak. Trust me that will be thousands more dead. As for China and lying? Did anybody ever believe what China was saying to begin with? I think on here I wrote if they said one thousand are dead, then that means at least ten thousand. That is China for you. If normal people knew they were lying, why not world leaders?

Trump stays in power if there is no election anyway. This pandemic will run on and on. Don't expect it to end any day soon. I also told the story of the woman who said she had it twice. At that time they were looking into her claims. It is [BEEP] storm with no place to run.

Bank holiday weekend here. English people are said to be coming over here. We are saying ' stop them '. Holiday homes and all of that. Irish people are been stopped from moving county to county. Police have new rights to arrest anybody not going by the new laws. Movement of people is the worst thing that could happen. Hence some people are still no grasping how bad this is. 

Won't mention the other forum I use. But one American on there was saying people have blown this up into something it is not. He said he had been talking to a nurse. I asked a nurse in what exactly? Hardly not a hospital nurse. The amount of them that have died from this. To see a post like that. It shows what some people are still thinking like.

----------


## sunrise

There's still a lot of misinformation out there about treatment, people still in denial, etc.  There is no treatment and the only way to address this is to isolate from people who don't live in your househould.  The ignorance and delayed measures prolongs the misery.  History just keeps repeating itself.  Some national parks finally closed off access and I read angry commenters who couldn't understand the reasoning behind it.  Unbelievable.  That's why government has to intervene, you can't rely on people exercising common sense.  They're now asking people in my area not to shop for at least a week.

----------


## Ironman

> Americans and Europeans don’t always see eye to eye but I know at least we can trust transactions on either side. 
> 
> No one is buying something from a major American or European company and wondering whether it’s faulty, fraud, or counterfeit. Not the case with China. 
> 
> China is cheaper with cheap labor and human rights violations. Integrity has been sold down the river for the sake of profit, and now we are seeing the consequences.







> China sells crap. All the medical gear that landed hear was not good for anything at all. So we demanded more and told them how we wanted them made. Ireland is doing its best. But I fear that won't even be enough. We are still only learning about this virus. What you see in the US are the early stages. 3 or 4 weeks from now you might hit peak. Trust me that will be thousands more dead. As for China and lying? Did anybody ever believe what China was saying to begin with? I think on here I wrote if they said one thousand are dead, then that means at least ten thousand. That is China for you. If normal people knew they were lying, why not world leaders?
> 
> Trump stays in power if there is no election anyway. This pandemic will run on and on. Don't expect it to end any day soon. I also told the story of the woman who said she had it twice. At that time they were looking into her claims. It is [BEEP] storm with no place to run.
> 
> Bank holiday weekend here. English people are said to be coming over here. We are saying ' stop them '. Holiday homes and all of that. Irish people are been stopped from moving county to county. Police have new rights to arrest anybody not going by the new laws. Movement of people is the worst thing that could happen. Hence some people are still no grasping how bad this is. 
> 
> Won't mention the other forum I use. But one American on there was saying people have blown this up into something it is not. He said he had been talking to a nurse. I asked a nurse in what exactly? Hardly not a hospital nurse. The amount of them that have died from this. To see a post like that. It shows what some people are still thinking like.



We have to break our dependence on China.  They were going to withhold pharmaceutical stuff from us during all of this.  Fortunately, the meds involved in helping Corona patients is made here.  29,000,000+ doses of hydroxychloroquine.  Can you believe it?  A med created in 1955 used for rheumatoid arthritis, lupus, and malaria ends up helping defeat The Corona.

----------


## Cuchculan

I found it very hard to believe that the ferry service between Ireland the UK is still running. Laws state you can not travel more than 2KM from your home. Unless you are worker working in some important place. So by even getting a ferry, are you not breaking the new laws? Makes no sense at all. So far those who arrived via the ferry claim they are working in the UK but are from here. Still think they should have been sent back to the UK. Come Tuesday they will be going back anyway. Did they bring the virus with them? Will they catch the virus here and bring it back to the UK with them? A few Irish people managed to get around the police and reach caravan sites where they own caravans. May all sound good for them. But now they are been told they have to stay there. They are not allowed return back to their actual homes. Movement makes this worse. We have seen this in all countries. People have to see what they are been asked to do is for the good of their health. We had another person jailed yesterday for coughing on a policeman and saying she had the virus. Once upon a time it used to be drug addicts with needles full of blood who would say they were HIV. Now we have these idiots coughing and spitting on people. At least the law is coming down hard on them. Jail time. Criminal record too. 

My picture of the day. 


Attachment 4673

----------


## CloudMaker

> I found it very hard to believe that the ferry service between Ireland the UK is still running. Laws state you can not travel more than 2KM from your home. Unless you are worker working in some important place. So by even getting a ferry, are you not breaking the new laws? Makes no sense at all. So far those who arrived via the ferry claim they are working in the UK but are from here. Still think they should have been sent back to the UK. Come Tuesday they will be going back anyway. Did they bring the virus with them? Will they catch the virus here and bring it back to the UK with them? A few Irish people managed to get around the police and reach caravan sites where they own caravans. May all sound good for them. But now they are been told they have to stay there. They are not allowed return back to their actual homes. Movement makes this worse. We have seen this in all countries. People have to see what they are been asked to do is for the good of their health. We had another person jailed yesterday for coughing on a policeman and saying she had the virus. Once upon a time it used to be drug addicts with needles full of blood who would say they were HIV. Now we have these idiots coughing and spitting on people. At least the law is coming down hard on them. Jail time. Criminal record too. 
> 
> My picture of the day. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 4673



Nice picture LOL. Where will those people go if they?re not allowed to go home? Stay homeless until after curfew?

I Finally left the house and went to Winco to shop for fresh produce.   I was concerned because I haven't gone shopping at a grocery store for a long time and the last time I went it was awful, with almost no food of any kind left.

I got there at 12:00 noon and had to wait outside.  They are only allowing a small amount of people in at the same time now.   There were only maybe 8 in front of me in the line and we all got in really fast.   Winco had almost no shortages at all,  only hand sanitizer, rubbing alcohol, and wipes.  They had a good supply of TP with a 1 item limit.  They put up plexiglass in front of the cashiers and wiped down the debit card reader for each transaction.  I asked the clerk how they were holding up, and she said it's much, much better now, and that they are discussing doing away with the line to go inside soon.

Also they said on the TV and radio that California is doing much better with infection rate than was projected.   They are now admitting that they think most of us were exposed earlier last year and built up antibodies!   Stanford is started randomly tested people for the antibodies now.  I wouldn't be surprised if that's what I had when I was so sick.

----------


## Otherside

Ferry service is kept running for couriers. Same with France, although there enforcing it so nobody who's not a lorry doesnt get on the boat or train. Very difficult for the Irish government to stop anyone Irish from entering. Should be isolating when they go back though. Surprised nobodies stopping them on our end before they get to a boat. 

Keep seeing all these "but I want to be with my family/boyfriend/whatever over easter" as well. Getting pissed off with these idiots. What, you think then rest of us wouldnt like that? I had flights to travel back to ny family this week this week, I'm stuck here, avoiding them as we're meant to be and not travelling - not that those flights weren't cancelled, but I still wasnt planning on going long before that. Absolutley gutted I cant see them. Particularly as my 95 year old grandfather is not particularly well. But somehow they're special and should be allowed to travel because there boyfriend lives the other side of the country and they're entitled to spend a few days with them and we should all respect that, apparently. Already fallen out with one person over this. 

English idiots are coming to Wales as well. We dont want them here. AirBnB was still offering holiday bookings over here. Some even marked "self-isolation retreats" and giving you advice as to how to avoid the police on your way there. 

Hopefully getting antibody tests here soon. Likely going to healthcare workers first - as they should - but I do wonder if that cough and shortness of breath that came with it in February was covid.

----------


## Cuchculan

There is so much I would stop if I was in charge. Any cargo should be sent by planes. Think of what that would cut out. Driven to one airport. Dropped off. Picked up at another airport. These truck drivers do be all about the place. I would simply stop the ferry service. Simple as that. No flights other than cargo flights. Who needs to travel? We are not meant to be doing so. You bring in laws for a reason. Enforce the bloody things. 

Hope your grandfather stays safe. Have an aunt in a nursing home. A lot of them are getting hit over here. Clusters of deaths. All from these homes. We can only pray it stays out of the home she is in. 

For each shopper that leaves a shop, another is allowed in here. Is a lot of items that are simply never coming back. How badly have shops been with bottles of hand soaps? You would have imagined they knew what was going to happen. Even sites on the net are sold out of the stuff. Badly managed.

----------


## sunrise

I heard the rumors that the flu going around back in Nov/Dec might've been COVID but that doesn't make sense because then there would've been massive die offs and an overrun of hospitals.  But I wonder if that helped with immunity for COVID?  I'm going bonkers.  When this is all over, I'm going to catapult myself into a travel binge. They said that there really isn't hope for the shut downs to be over until they testing is more available and/or until they find an effective treatment/vaccine.  Which makes sense.  I would think for schools/companies to re-open, everyone would need to be tested before being allowed into facilities and resume business as usual.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I heard the rumors that the flu going around back in Nov/Dec might've been COVID but that doesn't make sense because then there would've been massive die offs and an overrun of hospitals.  But I wonder if that helped with immunity for COVID?  I'm going bonkers.  When this is all over, I'm going to catapult myself into a travel binge. They said that there really isn't hope for the shut downs to be over until they testing is more available and/or until they find an effective treatment/vaccine.  Which makes sense.  I would think for schools/companies to re-open, everyone would need to be tested before being allowed into facilities and resume business as usual.



If there were no test kits and it wasn’t on the radar there could have been many covid deaths that were reported as flu / pneumonia. The death stats in the US for the flu last year were between 20,000-60,000

----------


## Otherside

> There is so much I would stop if I was in charge. Any cargo should be sent by planes. Think of what that would cut out. Driven to one airport. Dropped off. Picked up at another airport. These truck drivers do be all about the place. I would simply stop the ferry service. Simple as that. No flights other than cargo flights. Who needs to travel? We are not meant to be doing so. You bring in laws for a reason. Enforce the bloody things.



Or stick the goods on the cargo boats at one end, sail over, have them picked up on the other end. Not sure how many cargo planes there flying around Europe.

We're not meant to be travelling, and it's absolutley infuriating seeing British Idiots around the world complaining that they travelled out a month or so back to Peru or wherever, and now they can't get home. And they need to be repatriated immeadiatley. Honestly we need to be shutting off the borders here. If there was ever a good time to be doing so, it's now. You still fly direct from Beijing (!?!) to London, use the automatic-passport gates, not speak to a human, not even a temperature check, and leave the airport with nobody checking whether theres a risk of you having covid, or getting you to self-isolate.

Shops here now have tape on the ground. You follow a line round the shop, staying behind other people on the tape. You can't go back on yourself, you can't go across the shop to another aisle. You have to follow the line and pick out what you want on the way round. Only a limited amount in at one point. And no couples allowed in together. Just one person goes shopping. Saw quite a few arguing over that fact yesterday. 

Managed to buy pasta for the Polish aisle yesterday. Lot of pasta there. I've never heard of what sort of pasta it is, but it's pasta.

Lockdown was meant to end on Monday, but it's been extended here - at least in my area. Anyone who thought it would lift on Monday was completely delusional.

----------


## Cuchculan

To answer the about people have Covid last year. They have named this Covid because Covid is something they knew existed for a long time. That is if I am reading all this right. In other words there are other forms of it too. Could people have had one form last year? Yes. I know a few who had a 2 month long flu late last year. During which time they thought they were dying. Maybe I read up on that wrong and I stand to be corrected. More like this strain is something new. Something much worse. They put 19 after this one. Does that mean there are 18 other strains of Covid that are known? OK I had to look that one up. There are 8 strains they know of. Not just the main one. 

We had Irish people in Peru too. They got out straight away. Irish government gave them once chance and one chance only. The British government helped too. Odd as that sounds. So anybody from the UK still in Peru would have had the choice to leave about a month ago. Along with the Irish.

Shops have arrows. One way system to a point. Then you have people crossing you this way and that way. You would think the makers of soap would be making a fortune. Great time for them. But with shops empty all the time it is a strange one. Why? Did they just stop making it? At a time they would have made millions. 

This won't be over for some time. Have one bored mother here. Little she can do at 80. Active person. But is sticking to the laws. Hating the thought of sitting in even longer. I have said I think the ban on over 60's came a week too soon. Should have only started this week. Over the next few weeks we will hit peak points and it will be a lot more dangerous then. You tell them they have to stay in for another 4 weeks. I am not saying they should have been out doing what they want. Allowed do some things. Until they knew we were reaching the peak of things. Then lock them in. They are all bored. Not even meant to go for a walk if over a certain age. Was a tough call. Call it wrong and it falls back on you.

----------


## sunrise

@CloudMaker
   The 17/18 flu season was actually worse.  Navarro was estimating that, presumably without social distancing, COVID related deaths could number in the millions.  Given how contagious it is, it's doubtful that it was circulating around in Nov/Dec in the U.S.    https://www.snopes.com/news/2020/04/...-had-covid-19/


I'm going to try this cookie recipe since it doesn't need eggs:
https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/...bread-cookies/

----------


## sunrise

*Walgreens Introduces New Dumbass-Only Shopping Hours For Dipshits Who Don?t Know How To Stay 6 Feet Away*





> DEERFIELD, IL In an effort to better protect all customers during the Covid-19 pandemic, retail pharmacy chain Walgreens introduced new dumbass-only shopping hours Thursday for dipshits who don't know how to stay 6 goddamn feet away. "We want everyone to feel safe while shopping at Walgreens, so from now on, we?re reserving every morning from 7 a.m. to 9 a.m. for fuckwits who lack the common sense not to get right up behind a stranger and breathe into their ear," said CEO Stefano Pessina, who noted that the research shows the dipshit population is at particularly high risk of being infected, and encouraged any non-distancing moron interested in contracting or spreading the virus to take advantage of these special time slots.

----------


## Otherside

We're now averaging 800/900 deaths a day. We are nowhere near the peak. Thats just the ones confirmed covid. Medics are dying. Theres stories of pensioners in care homes dying there. Nobodies treating them, nobodies picking them up to take to hospital. Just being left to die. We've built new temporary hospitals and morgues. Thousands are going to die. Theyre expecting thousands of deaths. We're actually running out of body-bags. 

UK is headed for the worst death toll in Europe.

----------


## Cuchculan

They are saying they don't expect a peak here. That was something new. More tested positive yesterday than any other day. But that was because more tests were done in that one day. They are expecting more deaths. But they feel things will even out. Be spread over a longer period of time. That frees up hospital beds. But that is like saying they are going to die anyway, but just not now. As for how we are doing as a nation? I mean the figures are low if you look at other countries. It could be a whole lot worse. Still might get that bad. The whole staying at home will be extended again today. For the most part people are going by the rules. Always have the few who think the rules were not made for them. The brother was saying he does be stopped going and coming home from work every night / morning. He is a night worker. Motorways have police on them. You have no good excuse for been where you are, they give you a chance to turn around and go home. You want to ignore them? Get ready to be arrested. It does look like FF and FG will be forming a new government. Something which never happened after the election. But they still need a few extras to prop up their numbers. That fails and Leo will remain in charge for now. Another election would be held at the earliest possible date. Leo might have done himself a lot of good because of the virus. He has not hid from anything. Another election could be good for him and his party. For the way they have handled things.

Attachment 4676

----------


## Cuchculan

@CloudMaker
 this one is just for you. 

Attachment 4679

----------


## CloudMaker

> @CloudMaker
>  this one is just for you. 
> 
> Attachment 4679



LOL. Who would have guessed the globalists would be after our TP?

Pretty sure I had this last year

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/...234859052.html

----------


## Cuchculan

Know a good few people who think they had this virus last year. One was sick for 2 months. If it was the same virus you would question why we didn't have our pandemic back then? Never took off like this virus did. Could it have vanished or maybe even mutated? To become what it has became.

----------


## CloudMaker

Attachment 4680

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL Covid Eggs

Attachment 4681

----------


## CloudMaker

> LOL Covid Eggs
> 
> Attachment 4681



LOL

I hate this shut down shit.  If we don't get back to work soon our  entire world economy will be toast.  

Why can't the 50 and over crowd volunteer to get [BEEP] back up?

The damage from the economy will be so much worse than this flu [BEEP]!

[BEEP]!

I would rather die than see things go to Depression levels for the future generations.

----------


## Cuchculan

It is a right pain. But a right pain that is killing a lot of people. America, Spain and Italy have the highest numbers. The UK is catching up quickly. Our weather has turned here. Last few weeks was amazing sunshine and heat. Today is not warm at all. That will catch people out. They will still go out dressed for the sun. I can see an increase in cases here because of that. Warm weather to cold weather. There will be rescue deals handed out if and when this all ends. Might not fix everything at once. It will help a small bit. Get ready for tax increases. Cuts in other areas. Loss of jobs if smaller places can't open back up again. Doesn't look good. Hard times ahead. Hard times to follow hard times.

4 deaths in 24 hours in this area. None virus related. When people begin to die around here they die in droves. 1 year we had 17 deaths alone. Have to imagine this is just one small road. Those dying are all old though. Like losing a generation. Faces you grew up seeing. These are people I would always have talked to. Bad enough the virus killing people off. Seems I can't go an hour or two without another message about another death. All the funerals we won't have to go to. Suppose I can look at it that way too. Only family members allowed at funerals because of the virus.

----------


## Otherside

We already have rescue deals here. Money has been thrown out. Governments paying the salaries of those who cant work. Having to bail out a few companies. Some wont survive. The tourism sector is pretty much dead for the foreseeable future. Going to be tax rises, cuts when this is done. Few countries I can think of that are on the verge of going bust (Italy, Spain). This might just do it for them. Worries me a bit. Euro crashes, and theyll be problems everywhere. 

Few people pointing out the 2021 Brexit elephant in the room here. God help us if we crash out. Throw on some more petrol onto the huge recession heading our way why dont you.

Deaths are slightly down here the last few days. So heres hoping the lockdown is beginning to work.

----------


## Otherside

Looking forward to this being over so I can actually get a haircut lol. People on Instagram keep posting images of bowlcuts or shaving there heads.

----------


## sunrise

The first time my neighbors throw a block party in over 10 years is during a f*ckin pandemic.  I heard a bunch of people talking outside and it dawned on me that it was too many to just be a family.  I peaked through a window couldn't believe my eyes.  And they weren't exactly staying 6 ft apart.  Our street should be renamed Covid Rd.

----------


## Cuchculan

The EU has a recuse package that is in the trillions. Not sure that would even be enough to save all the countries. Much like the UK, people are getting welfare to a point of what they were getting in work. Maybe about 500 off welfare. Better than nothing. Some sectors will hit worse than others. What they are saying here is that social distancing might be a long term thing. In other words, no vaccine found, this is something we might have to do for years. That shows you where they are at with a vaccine. They were testing things. Does this mean that certain people know what they were testing does not work? If they are talking about a year or two from now. Still social distancing. Other honest talk was about how long they could keep people in the houses. If they let them back out come May 6th they would have another outbreak. They know that. But can they just keep telling you to stay in the house until a vaccine is found? Assuming it might take a year or more to find a vaccine. I can see the problem. Leo was asked what lockdown means? In other words why did he allow people to come over here from the UK via ferry for the Easter weekend? He had no real answer for once. Point been we are either on lockdown or we are not. Make your mind up. I am lucky with haircuts. Always done my own. Just shave it all off. 

@sunrise
 can the police not do anything about these gatherings? Over here they would break them up. Laughed when somebody said Ireland was now a police state. This will last only as long as the virus is out there. Police do have more powers than ever before. Helicopter does be up in the air a lot more. It can spot any type of large gatherings. Direct ground units into it.

----------


## sunrise

@cuhculan  Calling the police would only incur their wrath and probably little else. There were only 2-3 houses that didn't participate, including ours, so there's a good chance they could figure out who made the call. Since they were outside their own homes, they weren't doing anything illegal as far as I can tell.  If cops came, they could simply tell them that they're maintaining proper social distance.  But I'm sure as hell going to keep my distance from them.

I just have a feeling because new cases seem to be peaking that they're going to ease up on social distancing sooner rather than later.  There's too much economic pressure on politicians.  Unless people continue to do stupid things like my neighbors and cause infection rates to sky rocket again.

----------


## Cuchculan

Over here they are telling us that social distancing might become the new norm. In other words will this ever really go away? That the future might all be about social distancing when outside the house. We are getting the honest version of what other countries are getting. They are getting watered down versions. 

Police helicopter does be up a lot of the time now. Looking for gatherings of people. Asking the public to report house parties and the likes. We were told we are now entering the most dangerous phase. Easier to catch. Because of the amount of cases out there. Some elderly people from nursing homes did catch it. They recovered enough to be sent back to the nursing homes. That was one mistake that was made. As they passed it on to others in the nursing homes. This resulted in a lot of deaths in the nursing homes. it was a botch up job. People asking why they were sent back to the nursing homes so soon? Other nursing homes had staff that had the virus. These are classed as clusters of deaths. As they are all in the one nursing home. Might have 16 die in one night in the same nursing home. They said it was in 5 nursing homes so far. 

The future will be different.

----------


## Cuchculan

Fancy China saying the number of dead in Wuhan was wrong. They tell us now it was 50 percent more people that really died. Claiming they didn't link the deaths at the time. Think I said if China says 100 they really mean 1,000. No great surprise to hear them own up to this one.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Fancy China saying the number of dead in Wuhan was wrong. They tell us now it was 50 percent more people that really died. Claiming they didn't link the deaths at the time. Think I said if China says 100 they really mean 1,000. No great surprise to hear them own up to this one.



WOW how can we even trust these new numbers then?

----------


## Cuchculan

How you could not link the other deaths? So we only heard of half the deaths. What did they think the other half where dying from? As it would have been the same number again. How ever many thousand. That is the baffling part. That about 2 thousand people could die and they did not link it to the virus. If that many people died in one area of any country I think alarms bells would start ringing. That something was not right. Not in China though.

----------


## CloudMaker

I was starting to feel better last week when I went to Winco and talked to the clerks and saw the mostly full and normal shelves.   That optimism  dropped yesterday when I went to Safeway.

No limit on customers to get  in, but once I got in I saw why.   Arrows everywhere on the floors and signs.  It was like a crazy maze making no sense going through there!  Very few people, also lots of empty shelves again.  No milk or dairy products, no grains, no dry beans pasta etc.  They had a 1 item limit on just about everything.

I was in the flour/grain area and saw a younger man losing his [BEEP] and asked me to help him find baking powder.   He explained to me that his wife has been sending him out to pick up everything while she's home with the kids, and he was about to lose it.  Luckily I found some last remaining 2 cans left of baking powder at the very back of the shelf to give to him!  No yeast or flour.   He told me he was able to go to one of the Mexican markets and bribe someone in the bakery department  for some yeast!


God it's Mad Max out there  LOL

I don't know if I just hit Winco at the right time last week or what.

Winco is bigger and does much, much more business than Safeway, so I don't know why it was ok and Safeway is still bad.

On the upside they opened up the beaches in Santa Cruz again,   temporarily

----------


## Cuchculan

You get used to the one way systems. Have had them here since day 1. Today I was surprised to see bottles of hand soap. Managed to get 4 of them. Lord knows when you will see them again. But works here as 1 out, 1 in. Hence a queue. But it moves fast enough. 

UK and the US now putting pressure on China to tell the world exactly how many people died in China. As we all know what they said was a lie. Have always said that one. Figure could be over three times higher. Other countries will join in. Wanting exact figures.

For the record our N. Korean leader and our Russian leader have not been seen in some time. People are starting to wonder. Have they both caught the virus?

----------


## Otherside

Ah, I wondered how North Korea was doing. Isolated country, closes itself off. 

We have the flour shortages here. Seems to be one of the few things we still have a shortage of. It's not so much theres a shortage of flour here, just they aren't able to get the stuff in bags fast enough to sell. Everyones decided they want to start baking in lockdown. I know a few people that have managed to get bakers to fill up a plastic container for them.

UK has decided that each of the countries in it would like to start fighting itself over this. Scotland is claiming that England has told PPE suppliers to not to supply Scotland. Wales is claiming the same thing. So much for the union. PPE is in massive shortages here. Idiots in government have told them to "stop overusing it" or "reuse it!". This being contaminated, temporary equipment that is tossed after use because it is potentially infected with covid. Already been quite a few medics died here because they do not have PPE. 

But on the plus side, Wales is saying it might be past the peak. Rest of the UK is still not great, but we're hopefully maybe getting somewhere in Wales. Let's just hope they don't lift everything to early, announce that it's "life as normal!" and try this stupid herd immunty plan again.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think a lot of people are actually making their own bread. Normally bread runs out first. Be good to have flour or whatever else is needed to make some bread. Have heard a few people asking about it in shops here. Only to be told it was sold out. Are a few non essential items you can't seem to get your hands on. Non essential but for the fact that I love them. 

As for PPE gear? What China sent over here is uesless. Second order went in with instructions on how to make it so it could be used. They also want full PPE gear in nursing homes. That is were we are having a lot of cases. With this virus, over exposure to it can kill you. Sadly that is what is happening to those such as nurses and others dealing with sick people. Hospital gowns are made here in Ireland. Good for every day hospital use. Useless for protection against this virus. No idea why they don't just have full overall type things made. Like something out of a film. Covered from head to toe. Probably cost more to buy. What they are wearing is not protection enough. 

Last week we had less than 200 deaths and they said we were at peak levels. As of yesterday we were closing in on 600 deaths. Doubled in less than a week. People are basing their numbers and facts on China. But we know now that China lied. China said it had X amounts of deaths after 3 weeks. Then their curve began to even out. When really they had twice that number. And more followed that they never reported. So I think people should ignore China and their death rate. It means nothing at all because we will never know the real numbers. 

Here they are saying that testing will go on for another 6 months. I think that shows how they are thinking. That this will not be over any day soon.

----------


## CloudMaker

Home Depot!  Oh God don't get me started. I wanted to switch out my back bike tire so I could ride my bike yesterday.  I didn't have the right wrench so I had to go to Home Depot or Ace to buy one.  

Ace had a maybe 50 person line to get in, and Home depot had a line waiting around the block.  I just gave up and went back home.  Also every one around here has masks!  I get the stink eye because I don't have a mask.  I don't know how they are finding them.   I have a scarf that I try to use, but it's not the best.  People are even wearing masks while they are driving cars!  Jebus.

----------


## Cuchculan

Trump pulled a smart one on the Germans. Lot of gear meant to be heading to Germany. Trump offered more for it and got it. You would imagine with a pandemic going on people would work together. Instead he goes and does this. Which will win him no friends at all. Could have simply placed another order. Not made a higher bid and took everything meant for Germany. This might lead to deaths in Germany. Who now have to wait longer for what they had ordered and was on a plane heading their way first. Until Trump did what he done. 

Face masks can be bought in all chemists here. Don't even cost much. I wear a sport's snood. Covers the mouth and nose. Though is very warm. The snoods they used to make were silly looking and I would laugh at anybody who wore one. Last year a new range came out. I bought it for the Winter months. Little did I know I would be using it for this. Does the job though.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Trump pulled a smart one on the Germans. Lot of gear meant to be heading to Germany. Trump offered more for it and got it. You would imagine with a pandemic going on people would work together. Instead he goes and does this. Which will win him no friends at all. Could have simply placed another order. Not made a higher bid and took everything meant for Germany. This might lead to deaths in Germany. Who now have to wait longer for what they had ordered and was on a plane heading their way first. Until Trump did what he done. 
> 
> Face masks can be bought in all chemists here. Don't even cost much. I wear a sport's snood. Covers the mouth and nose. Though is very warm. The snoods they used to make were silly looking and I would laugh at anybody who wore one. Last year a new range came out. I bought it for the Winter months. Little did I know I would be using it for this. Does the job though.



MERICAAAAAA!!!!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

So much for social distancing. I guess they don't care about that. Shouts of ' I need a haircut '. I guess they want everywhere opened up again? You tell us. That would not be allowed here. Social gathering.

----------


## CloudMaker

> So much for social distancing. I guess they don't care about that. Shouts of ' I need a haircut '. I guess they want everywhere opened up again? You tell us. That would not be allowed here. Social gathering.



People are tired of the government telling them what to do. Why cause another Great Depression when the majority of people who get it show no symptoms and will survive?

----------


## Cuchculan

They are taken one big risk. There are many strains of the virus out there. More they are finding every day. So the Americans want to go it alone? Leave us be and we will survive? Asking for trouble. There will be many more deaths in the US as it is right now. Lockdown. Remove lockdown and that number will just keep on rising. That is the fear they have here in Ireland. Lift the restrictions and it will hit even harder. It is the hospitals who can't cope. No government will stop it. They are simply trying to slow it down. Spread it out as such. Bit like saying you probably will all catch it but if spread out more will survive it. It is not like the US are doing anything different than other countries. China has a big population. Look what it done there. Some people fail to see this still. We went from under 300 to over 600 in the space of the past week. Some people are saying here it is getting better? Maybe they are not seeing what I am seeing. Triple the amount of deaths in 1 week. If you let everybody back out that number would just keep getting higher.

----------


## Otherside

There's some calls here to know how and when they're going to lift it.

It's a difficult one. Every country around the world knows that there won't be a vaccine for a year/two. They know they can't stay locked-down for that long. On the other hand, they lift the lockdown and there's a good chance that there will be a second-surge and we'll be back to around a 1000 dead a day again.

The South-Korea model (test and trace) has been brought up a lot. Needs huge numbers of tests though. Also needs to trace everyone who came into contact with someone who is a confirmed case, and then isolate them. And there's the problem. They've come up with an app here that tells you if you've been near someone who has it. And then they can get you to isolate if you have been near someone who has it. They do a similar thing in other countries that have it under control. 

But it's not going to be mandatory, and certainly, isolating yourself if you have been near a cofnirmed case is not. That's why it works there. Try selling that in the UK, or the US. Wouldn't go down so well, even if it does mean we can leave home.

There's some talk it will be a "slow" reopening when it happens though. Non-essential shops might be allowed to open (with social distancing rules in place.). Talk of letting some flights fly without anyone in the middle seat (so two people seperated), and encouraging people to wear masks on public transport. How that will help on a flight though with recirculated air who knows. And somehow I imagine holidays might be off a bit. Can't see a lot of Europe be willing to reopen there borders. Start allowing people back to work but you've all got to socially distance from your co-workers. 

Hope they keep the bars/clubs shut for a while though, and don't do anymore idiotic, mass events like horse-racing, football games, concerts. Huge crowds like that? Gonna have a mass infection after those.

----------


## CloudMaker

> There's some calls here to know how and when they're going to lift it.
> 
> It's a difficult one. Every country around the world knows that there won't be a vaccine for a year/two. They know they can't stay locked-down for that long. On the other hand, they lift the lockdown and there's a good chance that there will be a second-surge and we'll be back to around a 1000 dead a day again.
> 
> The South-Korea model (test and trace) has been brought up a lot. Needs huge numbers of tests though. Also needs to trace everyone who came into contact with someone who is a confirmed case, and then isolate them. And there's the problem. They've come up with an app here that tells you if you've been near someone who has it. And then they can get you to isolate if you have been near someone who has it. They do a similar thing in other countries that have it under control. 
> 
> But it's not going to be mandatory, and certainly, isolating yourself if you have been near a cofnirmed case is not. That's why it works there. Try selling that in the UK, or the US. Wouldn't go down so well, even if it does mean we can leave home.
> 
> There's some talk it will be a "slow" reopening when it happens though. Non-essential shops might be allowed to open (with social distancing rules in place.). Talk of letting some flights fly without anyone in the middle seat (so two people seperated), and encouraging people to wear masks on public transport. How that will help on a flight though with recirculated air who knows. And somehow I imagine holidays might be off a bit. Can't see a lot of Europe be willing to reopen there borders. Start allowing people back to work but you've all got to socially distance from your co-workers. 
> ...



Eventually the economic problems will kill more people than the virus. The people that die from it are generally in bad health or old and are probably costing more for the economy than they are producing. It could be a net benefit to let it run its course. I’m old so I’m not just being selfish. I’m willing to die if it will mean we won’t ruin the economy for the next generations to come. I’ve lived a good enough life already, I don’t want to ruin their’s. 

Ruining people’s livelihoods for the old and the weak is foolish.

----------


## Otherside

That's the problem.You can lockdown for a short while, but not long term. Long term you need to come up with a management plan. Every country knows that. So they're all now trying to work out how you do that without having the huge number of deaths. You get a huge number of deaths like that and theres economic damage anyway. 

They're thinking mid-may reopening here now, apparently. But we'll see.

----------


## sunrise

This is why we can't have nice things.  People who are doing these protests must getting limited info and didn't read the stories about nursing homes, Mardi Gras and spring break. And the case of that super spreader in Korea.  If everyone just stayed home and shut the door for a couple weeks, maybe we could've open the country back up but there's always a few apples spoiling the barrel.  All those protesters are probably doing an effective job now spreading the virus and just making the whole situation multiple times worse.  If cases sky rocket, officials aren't going to let people go back to work and open up schools.

The hoarding at least got better.  I was able to score more edibles online and even a pack of toilet paper.

----------


## Cuchculan

Let people out too early and it will be back to square 1 again. Having said that, they are indoors not by law. There is nothing stopping them going out. No matter what age they are. Is like asking for a big favour. To just not do certain things for a period of time. They don't have to agree to it. This is were the problem is. Because it is not law, and they know it, they will go out. I look at some countries in South America and around those regions. One President made it simple ' Go out and you get shot '. I did laugh when I read that. Fillipino law for you. What will happen in the IS is if nothing is lifted, these protests might spread, and they begin to turn ugly. Fighting breaks out. With that comes the looting. Then you have a really big mess on your hands. 

The whole thing about tracing the source of the virus with people is that it is easy with those who caught it off a person who was away in Italy. You are in the shops and you catch it. No hope of tracing it. It works to an extent if family members or friends had it. Lot of people have no idea how they picked it up. I read about the App. You would need everybody using it or it would be useless. 

Is only so long people will stay in the house. Talk yesterday about pubs / bars. If they can't open by Christmas they will have to close down for good. Think about that one. Christmas. That is how far away they think this virus will remain. To hear them talking about Christmas next year in April. Saying 16 months at least for a vaccine. By then everybody might have had the virus. Plus they found another 2 strains of it. That makes 10 in total.

Here in Ireland the public were heard when they voiced their concerns about fruit pickers been flown into Ireland from some other country. We asked what exactly does lockdown mean? One rule for us another one for them. The company who brought them in will regret it as people are no longer buying their foods. Plane load of them arrived. They claimed they were tested before boarding the plane. Load of BS. Case of if we are on lockdown then lock the country down for everybody. Nobody in, nobody out. 

Love this one !!!!


Attachment 4682

----------


## CloudMaker

Attachment 4683

----------


## Cuchculan

This I can't wait to see the results of. On another forum there is a bit of back and forth with a few Americans who claim America knows best. The normal BS. Best country in the world. I am saying a few people on this forum. Other Americans have other views. We are hearing of herd immunity again. Which is all well and good if you know everything about the virus. But be honest, this is cutting people down for fun. Of all ages. Herd immunity now would be a death wish for many people.

----------


## Otherside

> We are hearing of herd immunity again



Preditions here if we continued down that path was half a million dead, complete collapse of healthcare. As it is countries that acted to shut down earlier and control it are recovering and in a better state (Germany, Taiwan, Singapore, etc). 

There's almost an irony here that the people in the UK who don't want the economy to crash because of covid, are perfectly happy to trash it entirely for an ideology. (And still are.)

----------


## Cuchculan

Over here some places are opening back up. Not places that will be packed with people. Most were not forced to close. They just done so thinking they had to. Less of a risk going into these sorts of places. So many at a time allowed in. Smaller shops. Not selling food. Other things. So even 2 at a time. Other places should be kept closed. As they are gathering places. Lots of people. 

Death rate is still rising here. Think the fact it got into nursing homes is making it worse. Clusters of deaths from these nursing homes. But people still have to play by the rules. Better safe than sorry. Until they know more about the virus.

----------


## Otherside

We have it in nursing homes too. Not being honest about the numbers there though. Number of dead is likely a bit higher than they're saying. Some people saying 7k.

----------


## Ironman

> Ah, I wondered how North Korea was doing. Isolated country, closes itself off. 
> 
> We have the flour shortages here. Seems to be one of the few things we still have a shortage of. It's not so much theres a shortage of flour here, just they aren't able to get the stuff in bags fast enough to sell. Everyones decided they want to start baking in lockdown. I know a few people that have managed to get bakers to fill up a plastic container for them.
> 
> UK has decided that each of the countries in it would like to start fighting itself over this. Scotland is claiming that England has told PPE suppliers to not to supply Scotland. Wales is claiming the same thing. So much for the union. PPE is in massive shortages here. Idiots in government have told them to "stop overusing it" or "reuse it!". This being contaminated, temporary equipment that is tossed after use because it is potentially infected with covid. Already been quite a few medics died here because they do not have PPE. 
> 
> But on the plus side, Wales is saying it might be past the peak. Rest of the UK is still not great, but we're hopefully maybe getting somewhere in Wales. Let's just hope they don't lift everything to early, announce that it's "life as normal!" and try this stupid herd immunty plan again.



Kim Jong Un apparently is not in very good condition.  He had heart surgery this past month when he wasn't attending the Grand Poobah's birthday in his country.  I knew he had been steadily gaining weight as his rule progressed.  It took its toll on his stone cold heart.





> MERICAAAAAA!!!!!!







> So much for social distancing. I guess they don't care about that. Shouts of ' I need a haircut '. I guess they want everywhere opened up again? You tell us. That would not be allowed here. Social gathering.



I need a haircut.  My hair is big, wide, and fabulous.  I think I will start blowdrying it straight out in all directions!  White Bro Fro all the way!





> People are tired of the government telling them what to do. Why cause another Great Depression when the majority of people who get it show no symptoms and will survive?



Michigan …..it's illegal to buy garden seeds at a Walmart!  They are to close off the lawn and garden area!  We are supposed to be able to come outside.

Speaking of which - in Ohio - for the first time in FIVE WEEKS - I ran my streets!  I was so afraid I was going to be pulled over while running.  I ran at 12:10am alone with no mask. I could run 6mi/9.8km three times a week.  I ran 4.6mi/7.4km without stopping. albeit slower than normal.  At 4mi, a township policeman and then a city policeman drove right past me and didn't bat an eye!   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Ironman

> Over here some places are opening back up. Not places that will be packed with people. Most were not forced to close. They just done so thinking they had to. Less of a risk going into these sorts of places. So many at a time allowed in. Smaller shops. Not selling food. Other things. So even 2 at a time. Other places should be kept closed. As they are gathering places. Lots of people. 
> 
> Death rate is still rising here. Think the fact it got into nursing homes is making it worse. Clusters of deaths from these nursing homes. But people still have to play by the rules. Better safe than sorry. Until they know more about the virus.







> We have it in nursing homes too. Not being honest about the numbers there though. Number of dead is likely a bit higher than they're saying. Some people saying 7k.



The Associated Press here in the States reported last week that intelligence is investigating whether or not the Wuhan Coronavirus started at the virology lab in Wuhan, China.  A worker had contracted the virus and unknowingly went to the wet market and infected other people.  Then, the Chinese Government locked down the city, but people were still allowed to travel to other cities.....and countries.  They said that the virus could not be spread from person to person, and then they waited six days while they stored up drugs and equipment.  Somebody flew to Washington State in our northwest, and then someone else had flown to Italy, etc.....and the rest is pandemic history.

The virus was traced to a type of bat or another animal called a pangolin.  Neither animal was sold in the wet market.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think the origins of the virus changed so much to begin with that I found it hard to believe any of it. At first they said sea food. my question was ' why now '? If it was really sea food I am sure this food has been around for such a long time. Why suddenly did a virus come from it in 2019? Not before that. So I never bought that story. I am aware of the American biologist working in Wuhan with the Chinese. A link was posted in this thread about his arrest by the department of justice in the US. He claims he wasn't working with the Chinese. But they were charging with doing so. Arrest warrants were also out for two Chinese nationals. Used fake passports to visit the US. Connected to the same biologist. Over here all this stuff has not got oit at all. No mention of it. Plus the WHO quick to play down talk of a manmade virus. Which I won't lie, is what I thought it was at first. Not a person who would trust the Chinese that much at all. We think of people trying to expose what was going on in Wuhan. First one to whistle blow died. They put that down to the virus. Other videos were released and the makers of those all vanished. Manmade or not, it is clear China are and were trying to cover something up. Finding out what will be hard. Do we ask them for a look in their lab? They wouldn't allow that. 

That leaves us all with a virus we are trying not to catch. One they still know little about. They know so much. But so much is not enough. Hence talk of herd immunity is stupid at this stage. Simple because you have any contact with anybody who has the virus and you will get it too. The nature of the virus is bad. What it does to people. The part of the body it attacks. It simply would not work with this virus. 

I can understand people been pissed off having to do all these new things. It is a pain. A pain we have to live with. I am sure they will learn more about the virus in time. Then things will begin to change for the better. At this stage doing stupid things is a death wish for some people. But they will still do them.

@Otherside
 this one is for you. 

Attachment 4684

----------


## Cuchculan

Some posts made by some Americans just get me. As in laughing. Think it shows the mindset of some people. 

Attachment 4685

----------


## CloudMaker

> Kim Jong Un apparently is not in very good condition.  He had heart surgery this past month when he wasn't attending the Grand Poobah's birthday in his country.  I knew he had been steadily gaining weight as his rule progressed.  It took its toll on his stone cold heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a haircut.  My hair is big, wide, and fabulous.  I think I will start blowdrying it straight out in all directions!  White Bro Fro all the way!
> 
> 
> ...



Wow WTF is wrong with Michigan? Now the government says you can?t even grow your own food!?? No wonder there are protests!!


@Cuchculan
 I agree with most of those TBH

----------


## Cuchculan

That was why I posted it. I knew you believed in most of them. There is a second one doing the rounds. Some long rambling post about choice. Which is what it seems Americans want right now. The choice to make their own minds up over what to do with this whole virus thing. To listen to some they would simply like to return to normal every day life. As if the virus was not there. Which amazes me in some ways. We know it is there. I think even you accept that one. Just carry on like nothing ever happened.

----------


## Ironman

> That was why I posted it. I knew you believed in most of them. There is a second one doing the rounds. Some long rambling post about choice. Which is what it seems Americans want right now. The choice to make their own minds up over what to do with this whole virus thing. To listen to some they would simply like to return to normal every day life. As if the virus was not there. Which amazes me in some ways. We know it is there. I think even you accept that one. Just carry on like nothing ever happened.



It's the entitlement people - "I want it now".  Well, now isn't right now.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

I saw one asking for so much. Was like a list to Santa. If I want to do this, I should be able to do this. Nobody should be allowed to stop me. That sort of stuff. If the local store wants to open, they should be allowed to open. Nor stopped from doing so. I grew tired of reading the post after a few lines.  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

Turkeys been sending PPE over for a while. Got in a bit of controversy today. PPE, made in UK, is being sold and exported out of the UK. Despite the fact that we have a shortage. Supposedly these companies tried many times to sell this to the UK...and UK gov did not respond. PPE was also sent out to China at the start of all this - when they were advised not to do so because we'd run out when it came to the UK. 

Problem we have with our politicians here is that they're in campaigning mode. Everything they do is to gain popularity, not to deal with the virus. They're reacting when theres a problem that is bad enough it ends up in the news. Or shifting blame on to somebody else. This is what happens when you elect a prime minister who has constantly lied over the years and hides from the press in Fridges. He was elected to "get Brexit done" (by sitting on his backside and doing nothing), which doesn't quite work with the coronavirus. Heads need to roll after this. Way to many people died who could have been saved had there been action earlier, a lot more testing, and had there actually been adequete PPE. But I'm willing to bet there won't be, and blame for this will be deflected elsewhere.

----------


## Otherside

> Kim Jong Un apparently is not in very good condition.  He had heart surgery this past month when he wasn't attending the Grand Poobah's birthday in his country.  I knew he had been steadily gaining weight as his rule progressed.  It took its toll on his stone cold heart.



Saw that last night on the news. I am wondering if that was actually surgery, or whether thats covid. NK is right on the border of China after all. I doubt they'd admit to having a covid problem. 





> I need a haircut.  My hair is big, wide, and fabulous.  I think I will  start blowdrying it straight out in all directions!  White Bro Fro all  the way!



Heh, my hair does the same thing. Very thick, curly hair here that just springs out in every direction. I need a haircut badly.

----------


## Cuchculan

The gear made here in Ireland is up to hospital standards. But not pandemic standards. If you get what I mean. What China sold us was useless. Think we are getting gear from South Korea now. 

The US crazies were out in force as we slept. Flying their confederate flags and marching with their guns. This could turn ugly quickly. If those fools try and take over the protests. They are better armed than the police and a lot of the army. This is the kind of thing they have been waiting for, for a long time. 

Best thing about having no hair. Have hair. But always shave it off as a rule.

Attachment 4686

----------


## Ironman

> Turkeys been sending PPE over for a while. Got in a bit of controversy today. PPE, made in UK, is being sold and exported out of the UK. Despite the fact that we have a shortage. Supposedly these companies tried many times to sell this to the UK...and UK gov did not respond. PPE was also sent out to China at the start of all this - when they were advised not to do so because we'd run out when it came to the UK. 
> 
> Problem we have with our politicians here is that they're in campaigning mode. Everything they do is to gain popularity, not to deal with the virus. They're reacting when theres a problem that is bad enough it ends up in the news. Or shifting blame on to somebody else. This is what happens when you elect a prime minister who has constantly lied over the years and hides from the press in Fridges. He was elected to "get Brexit done" (by sitting on his backside and doing nothing), which doesn't quite work with the coronavirus. Heads need to roll after this. Way to many people died who could have been saved had there been action earlier, a lot more testing, and had there actually been adequete PPE. But I'm willing to bet there won't be, and blame for this will be deflected elsewhere.



It happened here in the United States as well.  We have a company called 3M famous now for their Post-It Notes.  Square notepad with an adhesive strip on the back.  You peel it off the pad and stick it anywhere.

Well, 3M stands for Minnesots Mining and Manufacturing - they were known for plastic products of various kinds as well as mining and manufacturing.  They made N95 masks and were putting foreign orders ahead of American ones.  They were caught doing it and immediately changed it.  Our President can enast a law that is meant during times of war to "force" companies to change their productions to things that we urgently need - i.e. General Motors (big car company) making ventilators for critically ill patients......President Trump kinda threatened to use it on 3M and they changed course real quick.

He shut off immigration to prevent incoming people from taking job that we are desperately needing to regenerate.

----------


## Ironman

> Saw that last night on the news. I am wondering if that was actually surgery, or whether thats covid. NK is right on the border of China after all. I doubt they'd admit to having a covid problem. 
> 
> Heh, my hair does the same thing. Very thick, curly hair here that just springs out in every direction. I need a haircut badly.



That would be interesting if it was "The Corona."  If the way things run in North Korea are any sign, Kim's in trouble.  There is a building In Pyongyang where there is no power and people are paid to type on dead computers as if they were working!

Every day, my hair gets bigger, more vivacious, and gets a mind of its own.  I could give Trump and Johnson a run for their money  :: .
We were scared to wit's end when Mr. Johnson was sick.  We are glad he is better!

----------


## CloudMaker

> It happened here in the United States as well.  We have a company called 3M famous now for their Post-It Notes.  Square notepad with an adhesive strip on the back.  You peel it off the pad and stick it anywhere.
> 
> Well, 3M stands for Minnesots Mining and Manufacturing - they were known for plastic products of various kinds as well as mining and manufacturing.  They made N95 masks and were putting foreign orders ahead of American ones.  They were caught doing it and immediately changed it.  Our President can enast a law that is meant during times of war to "force" companies to change their productions to things that we urgently need - i.e. General Motors (big car company) making ventilators for critically ill patients......President Trump kinda threatened to use it on 3M and they changed course real quick.
> 
> He shut off immigration to prevent incoming people from taking job that we are desperately needing to regenerate.



So happy with how Trump has been handling things. Every day he holds press conferences where reporters ask him stupid or loaded questions and he tells them they’re bad reporters LOL!!

Can’t tell me that Hillary would have handled this better.

----------


## Ironman

> So happy with how Trump has been handling things. Every day he holds press conferences where reporters ask him stupid or loaded questions and he tells them they’re bad reporters LOL!!
> 
> Can’t tell me that Hillary would have handled this better.



Hillary would let people get sick.  Biden would be unable to pronounce the virus....earning money from his side business deals.  WHERE is Hunter the Baby Dad?!

The Biden family is such a tragedy.  He needs to go down the way Mondale did in 1984.  I have always compared Obama to Carter, and history repeats itself.  Carter's VP was Mondale; Obama's was Biden.  Messes all around.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think Trump has shown he knows business. Like offering more money for medical stuff and robbing the cargo from the Germans. That was business. The world he lived in before he became president. You see that in a lot of what he has done since getting into office. In the political sense people laugh at him. In the business sense he would be expected to know his stuff. Thing with the man is he gets fed up with those around him too quickly. Same way as a dictator would. Only he can't kill them. Real dictator would have them all killed. The man is not a people person. But wants people to love him. Will do whatever it takes. In that respect it has not worked out so good for him. Fair to say that not everybody in his own country loves him. Even in his own party. But now he has these protests going on. Will he handle it in a business sense? What is best for the country. Or listen to the medical experts? Here in Ireland the person who holds power was a doctor before he became a politician. His two main sidekicks were all both doctors once. They are viewing the current situation as doctors would. Having all once been doctors. In between there is the balance needed. Sense of a doctor and a person who knows business. What will follow this will be as bad as the great depression. Unless something changes very quickly.

----------


## sunrise

Trump's anti-science stance and sluggish response to COVID led to thousands of unnecessary death.  Prematurely opening back up the country because of the same focus on greed will lead to more.

----------


## Cuchculan

Saw the beautiful picture this morning that about sums up America at the moment. Meaning the protesters out chanting ' America '. When America is top of the list for deaths and infections. What are they actually chanting for? Bit like been last in a race and still celebrating. 

Attachment 4687

----------


## CloudMaker

> Saw the beautiful picture this morning that about sums up America at the moment. Meaning the protesters out chanting ' America '. When America is top of the list for deaths and infections. What are they actually chanting for? Bit like been last in a race and still celebrating. 
> 
> Attachment 4687



Pretty convenient your graph doesn’t account for percentage of population, if it did it would look a lot different!

----------


## Cuchculan

If it did Ireland would be up near the top. Small population. I think it was more a take on those Americans who want everything opened again and life to continue as if nothing was happening. If you were in charge would you open everything up again? Call off the lockdown?

----------


## CloudMaker

> If it did Ireland would be up near the top. Small population. I think it was more a take on those Americans who want everything opened again and life to continue as if nothing was happening. If you were in charge would you open everything up again? Call off the lockdown?



I would have things be on a volunteer basis to open up but not penalize workers who didn’t want to. Let us old people go in to work and run things. We have already lived a full life. I am happy to go back to work if it means the young people don’t face a depression.

----------


## Cuchculan

It is a fine line between keeping people safe and keeping the country running. In the UK 2 people suggested / said to forget about the elderly. Let them die. I know one was a woman. Think she said it first. 
@Otherside
 might be able to tell us their names. The way it was put was bad. They are old. Let them die. That is not exactly going to win anybody any friends. People might be old. But they are still alive. I am sure they don't all want to die. Hence when said it went down very bad. If I look here were I live, I see old people out every day. It is not a law that they have to stay in the house. Some thought it was to begin with. My own mother is fed up in the house. The government is well aware that they can't keep people in until a vaccine is found. That might be a year away. Just not possible. One thing that was said is that social distancing might become the new norm. If places can implement it and stick to it, fair enough, let them open. But some have said it is impossible to do. Those places will remain closed. As they won't even make an effort to give it a go. You see people of all ages out here. Not like life has just stopped. Few new rules in place. I do think older people are slowly starting to come out a lot more. 

Sad here was to hear of 6 day old baby who caught the virus. The mother had not got the virus. Trying to find who infected the new born baby. Miracle is that she didn't die. Was also five other babies who had it and all survived. Must have been a weaker version of the virus they had. That young, the full blown virus would have killed them all. Nice to hear a few happy endings in with all the other misery.

----------


## Otherside

Qute a few who suggeted that. Problem is a couple are in government. Dominic Cummings was one (who later got covid, and was apparently quite ill.) Had a few idiots in the news still saying the same - Toby Young. Boris was on TV initially arguing for it ("Just take it on the chin (Britishism for "deal with it.), let it rip through the population.").Idiots such as Nigel Farage was protesting the lockdown initially, though not heard a single thing from him lately aout it. There's very few people thinking thats a good idea though. Apparently they're surprised by how much support there is for it, and how much people are actually keeping to the lockdown. Mind you we're allowed to exercise once a day so thta's keep people sane. Thing about the British is that generally, we don't like being told what to do. So this is serious if this has that much support. I'm willing to bet if we had been told we all must exercise once a day, we'd do the complete opposite and all be sat indoors in protest lol. 

Country doesn't really keep going under that approach. Half a million were predicted to die. With the huge numbers we were having, France was threatening to shut the border. So no freight. No food, medications, supplies coming in. We don't produce near enough food. Might be different in the US. Already had worries here that we wouldn't be able to get fruit-pickers into the country for the summer to pick the food we do grow here - these are mostly Romanians and Bulgarians. They've had to charter flights to get them in, because commercial airlines have mostly stopped flying. Healthcare is pretty much very limitted the moment. No GP, all hospital appointments/surgeries all cancelled. Even the private healthcare sector has stopped. Worried about how I'm going to get meds when my stockpile of those runs out. 

They don't have a plan for lifting the lockdown, most likely because they're all a bit incompetant. Scotland, however, does have a plan and has realeased that. I suspect that they'll sigh in relief and adopt that plan. Seems to be a very, very slow lifting, and they'll just re-lockdown if we have a very, very bad second wave. Schools and offices could reopen, but they'll have to keep socially distancing. Pretty much everyones doing that automatically now. You just stay away from everyone, go nowhere near another person, view everyone as someone who could be infected and infect you. It's odd. Pubs and large gatherings (such as the summer festivals that are a yearly event here, and no new-years events/christmas events) are not going to happen. For a very, very long time. Good. Soon as that happens we'll have a huge outbreak. Again. People wear masks when it lifts - or cover there mouth with a scarf or something. And theres the question of the huge-bill we've now got. Government has been covering 80% of furloughed workers salaries, covering losses for self-employed and bailing out businesses. One of the few things they did right was the financial-support aspect. No idea how this is going to be repaid.

Speaking of bailouts, Trump has applied for one here for his golf-course. Done the same thing in Ireland. He's paid no tax here, and he's an American. Not a Brit. So not sure why he feels he's entitled to one. Same with Richard Branson. He wants one for his airlines. He's also asked for one from Australia. He's also paid no tax in the UK, lives in the tax-haven Cayman Isles to avoid paying tax, and his airline is part owned by Delta - which is American. So not sure why he's asking for one from us. He can go ask the Cayman Isles or the Americans for a bailout, given thats where he lives and where the company who owns that airline is based. These bailouts are designed for Britsh companies, that pay tax in the UK to stop them going under. Mostly small/medium sized companies. Not companies owned by multi-millionaires who run off to tax-havens to avoid paying tax. Want it both ways. Want a huge payout from the system, but don't want to pay into it.

----------


## Cuchculan

We are seeing a rise in cases. Some are putting it down to more activity by people outdoors. At first everybody was great about everything. I have seen a lot more people out and about. I think the longer they extend the lockdown the more people will start to go out more. Problem as I see it is the rules of the lockdown. They seem to change to suit the government. They allow these workers to be flown in from Bulgaria amd telll Irish people to stay at home. So people are getting a bit pissed off with the double standards. Leo has been asked to define the word ' lockdown '. What exactly does it mean? In his version of it. Because he is quick to bend the rules to help people he knows. People who flew in the fruit pickers are good friends of his. He might have to define what the word means a bit more clearly. Then show he can stick to his own rules. As a rule we tend to go along with things here in Ireland. The government breaks its own rules? People will say ' if they can do that, so can we '. The health board dude who does the evening death roll even had a pop at the government for allowing those workers to enter Ireland. He is not part of the government. Has stood up to them a few times. He suggests things to them to implement. We will have a new batch of suggestions later in the day. Based around the increase of activity outdoors by people. 

People like Trump are all about money. The EU tried to block the building of his golf course here in Ireland. Which is why he hates the EU. He will get nothing from Ireland. Simply because we can just about manage to help our own out. We are the same over here with workers getting a special welfare payment. That amounts to nearly what they earned when in work. I can see that figure going down. Or else the country will go bust very quickly. That is a lot of workers and a lot of money to be handing out. 

Music festivals are all cancelled here. Still trying to figure out what to do about sport. The All Ireland begins soon. Gaelic football. Scotland have just scrapped the league there. Think Celtic are been handed the title. They were so far ahead anyway. But clubs had to vote. I think Dundee got a backhander. They were down to vote NO. Which would have meant the league was not scrapped. Their vote went missing. Then they voted YES. That single vote made all the difference. They had said they were voting NO. In England it looks like nobody will be awarded any league titles. Liverpool are so far ahead of all other teams. Not won the league in 40 years. They had this one in the bag. All about cutting losses. End the league now and because nobody wins anything the league won't have to pay out any money. You win a league title you get so many million for doing so. Scotland awarded cliubs the money. Even bigger things to come. Champions league been the biggest. Had reached the quater final stages of that. That might have to be scrapped too. Can't just award to somebody. Is all new to everybody. Never had to be done before. They are making it up as they go along. Works out better for some teams than other teams. Some might have to fold. They depend on TV money and fans showing up at games. Smaller clubs. 

Life has changed. And with it people are making up things as we go along. Wonder how long it might be before some are made actual law?

----------


## Cuchculan

If you read the book titles from left to right, it makes for interesting reading.

Attachment 4688


The English Patient
 Had 
 Caught
 It
 On the Beach
 I Should Have Stayed Home
 She Said
 Now
 She Was
 In Quarantine
 In the Dark
 House of Splendid Isolation
 Still
 Hope Springs Eternal
 With a Little Bit of Luck
 Common Sense
 And
 Personal Hygiene
 Horror Stories
 Must End Soon
 Always Remember
 Clean Hands Save Lives
 And
 When In Doubt
 Don't
 Go
 Out

----------


## CloudMaker

> If you read the book titles from left to right, it makes for interesting reading.
> 
> Attachment 4688
> 
> 
> The English Patient
>  Had 
>  Caught
>  It
> ...



Very creative! As a librarian this tickles me. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Cuchculan

Have to get your views on Trump and his telling people to inject bleach into themselves to kill the virus off? What was the man thinking? God forbid anybody actually took him serious and done what he said. They would kill themselves.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...uine-phosphate

it would appear somebody tried the Trump cure and killed himself by doing so.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Have to get your views on Trump and his telling people to inject bleach into themselves to kill the virus off? What was the man thinking? God forbid anybody actually took him serious and done what he said. They would kill themselves.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...uine-phosphate
> 
> it would appear somebody tried the Trump cure and killed himself by doing so.



Trump should let the adults in the room speak from now on LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL I know he later said he meant for people to put bleach on the hands. That would blood hurt as well. I am sure others around him sit there and think ' Nooooooooo '. Medical experts here were asked about what he said. When answering they looked a bit in shock. Saying he is no way fit to talk about medical matters. LOL Maybe he should have a person who is medical with him and let them talk all things virus. Then he can talk about retrictions and all of that sort of stuff. They way most countries do it.

----------


## CloudMaker

> LOL I know he later said he meant for people to put bleach on the hands. That would blood hurt as well. I am sure others around him sit there and think ' Nooooooooo '. Medical experts here were asked about what he said. When answering they looked a bit in shock. Saying he is no way fit to talk about medical matters. LOL Maybe he should have a person who is medical with him and let them talk all things virus. Then he can talk about retrictions and all of that sort of stuff. They way most countries do it.



He usually does have medical professionals with him (Birx and Fauci) for press conferences so IDK what his deal was. Suddenly he thinks he’s a doctor.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just such a stupid thing to come out with. That is why a lt of people see him in that light. As in dumb. I think it is in that area he needs help. To stop doing such things. Then saying he never said it.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Just such a stupid thing to come out with. That is why a lt of people see him in that light. As in dumb. I think it is in that area he needs help. To stop doing such things. Then saying he never said it.



I know people hate Trump, but he's so awful he makes me laugh.

He just says what everyone thinks.

The [BEEP] in the lunch bowl. Everyone hated him when he ran, both establishment republicans and democrats. 

At the very least he probably threw a wrench into the globalist’s plans. That’s worth something, even if it only sets us back a while.

----------


## CloudMaker

Attachment 4689

----------


## Cuchculan

I saw most of it. About light inside the body too. The female expert looking a bit baffled and having to say we have never tried anything like that before. Trump and his, but it might work. She was lost as to what to say back. Amuses me how some people are saying he never even said it. On another forum I have one bloke who had a go at me for posting about it. My only concern was that somebody might try it. Him telling me that was not what Trump said at all. One leading expert said if people want to kill themselves quickly that is one method they use. Injecting themselves with something like that. They were also saying he should be recorded. Not put on live TV. Then watched and make sure what he says does not put lives at risk. I do be laughing too. Hard to take the man serious.

----------


## sunrise

Trump's comment either reflects severe senility or an attempt to distract the media from another matter he'd prefer get swept under the rug

----------


## sunrise

The weather has warmed up significantly and a lot of people aren't abiding by social distancing.  They're crowding beaches, trails, etc.   Hmm.

----------


## CloudMaker

Just when I got use to bringing in all my great reusable bags to the stores,  California won't let me anymore!

Went to Winco today.  Lots of stuff in stock, even TP and paper towels with 1 item limit, but no hand sanitizer, no waiting in lines to get in, no arrows.
Flour, sugar, yeast still out.
Produce good,

Cashiers and stockers working with gloves, but no masks, seemed in a good mood.  Sneeze guards up around them.
I'm still getting the stink eye from people around here for not having a mask.  I even see people wearing masks and plastic gloves in their cars!


I found a video on YouTube about making a mask using a bandanna and rubber bands.  I was able to find a bandanna at Petco today, so now if they decide all of us need masks I'm prepared.

I had to go to Petco because Oliver developed a "pimple" on his lip.  They had medicine for him.  Petco was totally empty.
I hope people are still remembering to take care of their pets!

----------


## Cuchculan

Prices in shops over here have all gone up. Certain items have vanished from the shops. The cheaper version of the items. Meaning you have to spend more. As for a mouth covering? I simply use what I used during Winter. Covers the mouth and nose if need be. Problem is it is very hot. The weather here has been amazing since this all began. So covering your mouth during these watm days is not nice at all. That is another strange thing. When this all began, out weather would have normally have been either snow or ice. But it was sunny and watm. It has stayed that way. Just weird. Never known it to be this warm so early in the year. We all have sun tans. gardening and walking to shops every day. 

Now if you recall Trump also mentioned a heat light in the body. That he got from elsewhere. That was not his own idea. In Brazil they thought they might be safe because it was still Summer there. They get really hot weather. Not seen any stats from Brazil. But Spain got it bad and it can be just as warm in parts of Spain. A lot of people were banking on the sun to stop the virus taking hold. Heat has been used in the past for similar things. But not to this extent. Hence the male medical expert looking on having to explain it has not been tried. But the problem is that heat, if used, won't be a vaccine. From day 1 warm liquids were mentioned. The heat been the main thing. To get into your body. 

Over here we had two people directly after each other and they said different things. First one said if people don't stick to the rules it will be extended. Second one said numbers are starting to balance themselves out thanks to people sticking to the rules. You wonder if these two actually spoke to each other before they spoke to the media. Fair to say more people have been going out. You do see it. Deaths have risen big time. Seemed less than 2 weeks ago we were still under 300. As of today we are over 1,000. That is a very quick jump. They have to blame it on something. Only they are mixed on what to blame it on. People going out or the fact it got into nursing homes?


This is a snood. Very bloody warm when wearing. But does the job. Not me in the picture. Grabbed off the net. 

Attachment 4690

----------


## CloudMaker

Never heard of a snood. Not sure if I can get one anytime soon. Thankfully my union is sending me a mask. 

It was hot as balls here yesterday too. 90 degrees!!

----------


## Cuchculan

I was both shopping and sweating whilst shopping this morning. Not our normal kind of weather. I head Trump refused to attend a meeting about the virus yesterday? Never sure if we are hearing what you are hearing over there. 

Started reading a novel 4 days ago. Hundred pages a day. So a few left for tomorrow. Some of us are used to sitting in. We always have things to do. Others are used to been out all the time. So have no idea what to do when asked to sit in the house. 

One story from here was a group of 25 patients moved from a hospital to a nursing home to allow room in the hospital. All old people. All 25 had the virus and died on the same night. They are looking into it. How it was not picked up on that they had the virus.

----------


## sunrise

Singapore's COVID cases are going up and it's both warm and humid over there.  Maybe the virus will die more quickly on outside surfaces but I can't see how that would stop the spread otherwise.  Although, I still don't understand why flu season happens only in fall/winter.





> The answer as to why flu is a winter disease is not fully known. However, flu is spread largely by droplet (aerosol) infection from individuals with a high viral level in their nasal and throat secretions, sneezing and coughing on anyone close at hand. The aerosol droplets of the "right" size (thought to be about 1.5 micrometers in diameter) remain airborne and are breathed into the nose or lungs of the next victim. Situations in which people are crowded together are more common in cold or wet weather--and so perhaps this contributes to spreading the flu at these times. It is interesting that in equatorial countries, flu occurs throughout the year, but is highest in the monsoon or rainy season. https://www.scientificamerican.com/a...t-the-flu-mos/




I ordered bandanas from Walmart almost a month ago but they ended up canceling the order.  Maybe they ran out of inventory. Too bad, they were really cheap.

Looks like they're not going to get testing ramped up here soon enough.  I can't imagine they can keep things closed down for many more months.  Seems like people won't stand for it much longer.

----------


## Cuchculan

I often got the flu in Summer. Worst time to get it. Harder to shake it off. Spain is a very hot country too. They got it bad as well. Worst than a lot of other countries. You see people are looking for answers. These things are been suggested. That does not mean any of them will work. More like clutching at straws if you ask me. Medical experts are not the ones even making these suggestions.

Testing here is getting quicker and more people are been tested. First it was just those who were high risk and elderly who had at least 2 symptoms. But they say they want to test about a hundred thousand a week. More testing means more cases will be found. Not everybody ends up in hospital. Some can still manage at home. By this stage there 9 strains of the virus. Some are not as bad as others. Think even medical experts are hoping if people do catch the virus it will be the weakest strain. Ones seems deadly. That is the big killer. Then we have all these other ones. Their strengths differ. You may need hospital with some strains. But not the ICU. Toss of a coin really. Which one people catch.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I was both shopping and sweating whilst shopping this morning. Not our normal kind of weather. I head Trump refused to attend a meeting about the virus yesterday? Never sure if we are hearing what you are hearing over there. 
> 
> Started reading a novel 4 days ago. Hundred pages a day. So a few left for tomorrow. Some of us are used to sitting in. We always have things to do. Others are used to been out all the time. So have no idea what to do when asked to sit in the house. 
> 
> One story from here was a group of 25 patients moved from a hospital to a nursing home to allow room in the hospital. All old people. All 25 had the virus and died on the same night. They are looking into it. How it was not picked up on that they had the virus.



I guess this is why no more trump conferences.


Attachment 4691

----------


## Cuchculan

Might be the best thing ever. Leave him to run the country. Leave the medical stuff to the medical experts.

----------


## Ironman

I've done that - put bleach on the skin.  It kills things off, but doesn't do much else.  It's base on the pH scale.
I love how so many people think that people can't think for themselves.

Even Dr. Birx said that it was a passing thought - Trump thinks out loud sometimes.

We also have more cases because of (1) New York City being as large and concentrated as it is, and (2) we far outpace other countries in testing.  We have tested near 5,000,000 samples - only 10% are positive.  Plus, there is a suggestion that MANY more people had it and didn't know it.

----------


## Ironman

> I guess this is why no more trump conferences.
> 
> 
> Attachment 4691



When the one reporter came in and asked Trump about OIL PRICES during the news conference, and couldn't remember the prices that day, you knew the press had another agenda.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I've done that - put bleach on the skin.  It kills things off, but doesn't do much else.  It's base on the pH scale.
> I love how so many people think that people can't think for themselves.
> 
> Even Dr. Birx said that it was a passing thought - Trump thinks out loud sometimes.
> 
> We also have more cases because of (1) New York City being as large and concentrated as it is, and (2) we far outpace other countries in testing.  We have tested near 5,000,000 samples - only 10% are positive.  Plus, there is a suggestion that MANY more people had it and didn't know it.



At least we know he’s transparent because he can’t help but speak whatever crosses his mind LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

We had only 20 deaths yesterday. How do you explain why you are happy to hear that? Well because over the past few weeks it has been 100 plus every day. 20 seemed positive. Not saying things will start to get better. But lower numbers is what they wanted. Odd thing here is the most cases seems to have shifted now to the West of the country. Dublin were leading the charge since the start of all this. Fair to say to over 75 percent of all cases were in Dublin. That would go for deaths as well. Most populated County. 

I do wonder if people tell Trump to be careful when talking. Then he just ignores them and does his own thing. He needs one of those Telly pronp screens. The words appear on it and he just reads what it says. But fair to say that reporters have always loved when people in power botch up. I remember Bush jnr talking about Iraq. Big map there. He was pointing at the wrong country. Until somebody whispered something in his ear. The joke back then was that they hoped he invaded the right country. He was another one prone to slip ups. More funny than anything else. When he told everybody he was not that good on geography. Not what you want to hear from a President talking about going to war.

----------


## Otherside

He certainly does manage to go off on a tangent Maybe they should record those speeches and edit out any parts about injecting bleach. Or let the doctors talk about the medical/science side of things, and have him talk about the actions being taken to deal with it. Likely does have a speech in front of him, like most leaders do. Needs to really follow that. Like him or hate him, he's the president of the US. So can't completely avoid press conferences and speeches. 

Week 4 of lockdown here. It gets reviewed on 5/5. Most people are still supportive of it, but you see people starting to flout it a bit, out of boredom and being stir crazy. Week 4 or not really being able to speak to anyone face-to-face isn't so great. 

Few high-profile people wanting it lifted. One newspaper here seems to be campaigning for that. I can't stand Boris, but thankfully he's ruled that out. Not happening anytime soon. I live in a fairly remote part of the country that hasn't been hit bad (30 cases here), but South-east England is bad. My parents and grandfather are currenty living there. Bit worried about them. Been told on a few occasions by Mum that's she's glad I'm here and it's safer here and to stay here. 

Everything is back in stock in store. Nice to once again not have problems buying stuff. Although stuff seems to be a bit more expensive now. Don't know if they're price gouging or what.

----------


## Cuchculan

That was suggested. Record and make sure there is nothing to put lives at risk said. Last time he suggested some medication worked for the virus a couple took it. The husband died and the wife survived. Everything was only been looked at by then. I am thinking he heard they were looking at this medication. But instead of saying that he announced it worked on the virus. But again he denied saying it. Like this time around. Even if you played him back the recording he would still deny it. Hence his not showing up the next night. Which was best for all. 

Thing about Ireland is street parties. Now even far from this house. Have seen the video. Dancing on the road. No distance between them at all. Leo has said if people keep this up he will extend the lockdown and make sure the police enforce it. Here was us all thinking the police had new powers. But as usual they just stand there and watch on. But the question asked back was he Leo is allowing people to still enter the country? He is talking one thing but allowing others to do other things. People from outside Ireland can still travel around the country. You either enforce a full lockdown or you don't. I will say most people are great with it. Doing what is asked of them. But you always have those who will ignore everything. 

I hope you and your parents will be OK. More cases out there the bigger the risk. I have my radio scanner on here. Just got a call out to a person with every sign of the virus. Not nice symptoms at all. We can only do what we can do and hope things turn out fine for us all.

----------


## CloudMaker

> That was suggested. Record and make sure there is nothing to put lives at risk said. Last time he suggested some medication worked for the virus a couple took it. The husband died and the wife survived. Everything was only been looked at by then. I am thinking he heard they were looking at this medication. But instead of saying that he announced it worked on the virus. But again he denied saying it. Like this time around. Even if you played him back the recording he would still deny it. Hence his not showing up the next night. Which was best for all. 
> 
> Thing about Ireland is street parties. Now even far from this house. Have seen the video. Dancing on the road. No distance between them at all. Leo has said if people keep this up he will extend the lockdown and make sure the police enforce it. Here was us all thinking the police had new powers. But as usual they just stand there and watch on. But the question asked back was he Leo is allowing people to still enter the country? He is talking one thing but allowing others to do other things. People from outside Ireland can still travel around the country. You either enforce a full lockdown or you don't. I will say most people are great with it. Doing what is asked of them. But you always have those who will ignore everything. 
> 
> I hope you and your parents will be OK. More cases out there the bigger the risk. I have my radio scanner on here. Just got a call out to a person with every sign of the virus. Not nice symptoms at all. We can only do what we can do and hope things turn out fine for us all.



What is an Irish street party like? Ever go join them?

----------


## Cuchculan

People might bring out deck chairs and sit about a few inches away from each other. Certainly not 6 feet. Kids might have music on and be dancing. One paper said they were social distancing as they danced. If we take 6 feet as the distance we are been asked to be, there is no way you can get that far away from others as you dance. Work it out for yourself?

----------


## CloudMaker

So....supposedly you can have Covid and spread it without having any symptoms.

What if you are tested, and been found to be one of those people or someone that had it "earlier" and now have no symptoms, but can still give it to others.

What becomes of you?  Do they put you in some camp or isolation ward?  How long will you be there?

If you are immune yourself, but still carry and spread it?

What a bunch of crazy bullshit.

Also the whole vape hysteria?  Why does those lungs look just like the covid patients lungs?

honestly, I've spent a lot of time thinking about this, and none of this makes any sense!  I'm not saying it's a lie, but what are people that have it, but yet "spread" it without any symptoms suppose to do?

Also they keep saying once you get it, you can get it again and your health is compromised for life?

If we're all "fu**KED" anyway then why destroy the economy?

----------


## Cuchculan

You would be tested a few times if you tested positive at any time. To see if it is still in your system. Think about it. If it was still in your system, what would the point be in allowing you back out in public? You start a whole new batch of cases. It continues to go round and round. 

If you were never tested and had no idea you had it, Lord knows that would be a bad one. The only chance they have there would be if a friend of yours caught it and mentioned you to them. As in they had contact with you. Most countries try and do the whole trace thing. To get ahead of the virus. So a person tests positive. they ask who they had contact with. Then they try and reach all that person's contacts. Tell them to self isolate. 

Good few people don't need hospital at all. So they can remain at home. Once they remain indoors. These would be tested a few times. Until no trace is left in the body. 

One thing they are unsure iof is ' can a person catch it a second time '. They still have no answer for that one. If you are allowed home and back out in public you have to follow the same rules as everybody else. 

To me it will just keep going round and round until they find a vaccine. That might take a year or two. It won't stop until they find something to stop it with. And let us pretend you had it and showed no symptoms. To me that would be a mild strain of it. Probably the best strain a person could catch. I am sure the experts would not mind everybody having that strain of the virus. Rather than the strain that puts you in the ICU and could kill you.

----------


## CloudMaker

> You would be tested a few times if you tested positive at any time. To see if it is still in your system. Think about it. If it was still in your system, what would the point be in allowing you back out in public? You start a whole new batch of cases. It continues to go round and round. 
> 
> If you were never tested and had no idea you had it, Lord knows that would be a bad one. The only chance they have there would be if a friend of yours caught it and mentioned you to them. As in they had contact with you. Most countries try and do the whole trace thing. To get ahead of the virus. So a person tests positive. they ask who they had contact with. Then they try and reach all that person's contacts. Tell them to self isolate. 
> 
> Good few people don't need hospital at all. So they can remain at home. Once they remain indoors. These would be tested a few times. Until no trace is left in the body. 
> 
> One thing they are unsure iof is ' can a person catch it a second time '. They still have no answer for that one. If you are allowed home and back out in public you have to follow the same rules as everybody else. 
> 
> To me it will just keep going round and round until they find a vaccine. That might take a year or two. It won't stop until they find something to stop it with. And let us pretend you had it and showed no symptoms. To me that would be a mild strain of it. Probably the best strain a person could catch. I am sure the experts would not mind everybody having that strain of the virus. Rather than the strain that puts you in the ICU and could kill you.



Pretty scary stuff to think you could be around people who don’t seem sick and still get infected, or you could be infecting others. Also whether or not you can get infected again. [BEEP]!

----------


## Cuchculan

I know. But would you prefer the worst strain or the unknown strain? If everybody could get the strain the don't even know they have our immune systems night help us all out. The main strain is deadly. Fewer who get that one the better.

----------


## Otherside

Couple of countries saying they've seen people who've had it twice, so who knows. 

Heard about the "have it but no symptoms" thing to here. There's also that week where you have the virus no symptoms, but still spread it. It's terrifying. Only thing they can do is isolate those people. Stay indoors for two weeks, same as if you have symptoms. Only way you find out about these people is if you test test test. Supposedly though thats why masks are meant to be good. Masks stop you from spreading it, not so good at preventing you from getting it unless it's the medical-grade ones. 





> I know. But would you prefer the worst strain or the unknown strain? If  everybody could get the strain the don't even know they have our immune  systems night help us all out.



Is it a strain, or just certain people not getting covid as badly/immune system better at dealing with it?

----------


## sunrise

Wonder if wearing a mask will just be a permanent fact of daily life for years to come.  That wouldn't just reduce COVID-19 spread but spread of the cold/flu which I would welcome.  Last time I got the flu, it was horrible.

----------


## Cuchculan

In Japan and S. Korea they wear masks a lot of the time of trains and in public. You get your hair cut over there the barber will have a mask on. Is a way of live to them. To us it is all new. At first nobody wanted to wear one. Just not part of our culture. 

They did say there were going to start testing people with no symptoms here soon. But they are out sourcing tests to Germany here. Test you here and send the swabs to Germany. To try and keep up with things. Next step will be your GP testing you. Which makes a lot more sense. As a GP has so many patients only. Between them all they could in effect test the whole country. Has been mentioned. 

But we also know that they can't keep people indoors all the time. Not practical. Life in a different way was mentioned here also. Social distancing as the new norm. Limited amount of people in all shops. Sport played behind closed doors. No crowds allowed. This will be our new life until they find a vaccine. All been talked about here. That if people want back out they better get used to a new way of living.

----------


## sunrise

Not sure what it's like in Ireland but here, community spirit is lacking. I think Americans would only keep wearing masks over the long haul if it was mandatory.  If people really cared about not spreading their germs, it would've already been the custom instead of people showing up sick at work, coughing and sneezing at each other.  But inevitably, it would get politicized, there would be protests, and so on and so forth.   In my city, masks are mandatory, but crossing over into the next town where it's not, you'll see more people going without.  It will be interesting to see what will happen by the end of the year.

----------


## Cuchculan

People over here are sort of taken to the whole mask thing. Few will still not wear them. Our government comes across as doing good. Until you dig a bit deeper. They have made mistakes. They still are making mistakes. Allowing people to move around Ireland. That is an invite to keep spreading the virus. Has to be stopped. If it was me it would be nobody into the country and nobody out of the country. Plus no movement North to South. Lockdown should have meant lockdown. Not allowing people to do things when it suits the government. We are all copping onto this now. Looked good at first. Those allowed to still move are allowed by the government. Some are people who donate to them. Them and anything connected to them can move freely. When others are not allowed move as freely. One rule for us and another rules for their friends. 

Throw it out there. Africa. Has the virus reached there? We hear nothing said at all. Meaning the poorer countries. I did say months back if did reach them it would kill thousands. Not heard anything at all.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, its reached Africa. Not as many cases as Europe/US/Asia don't think so. Lockdown in a few countries. Quite a few of them have just shut off there borders.

----------


## Cuchculan

Lot of the countries have so many people in them. Many with no homes as it is. I thought it would sweep through some parts of Africa. Worst than any famine ever did. Mainly because their health is never that great as a rule. Might have thousands just sitting around in one area. hence I thought some of the pooer countries might have a high death rate. 

Seems the war is Syria has suddenly just stopped. Or maybe just forgotten about. Isis not carrying out attacks because there are no large gatherings. Is amazing how you can lose track of other events in the world. The last Pandemic lasted a few years. I am sure we are much better off today. That was the Spanish flu. Just after WWI. Poor Spain got a bad wrap there. Nothing got to do with them at all. Oddly the main ones to die during that were people in their 40's. As the war had just ended the Kinf of England wanted to keep spirits up so no measures were put in place to stop the spread of the flu. It was carry on as normal. Boris have you learned anything from history.

----------


## Otherside

So the lockdown is disrupting the tea supply here, apparently. People have been stockpiling tea bags. Rather British of them. 

Recall a few months backs, ISIS told it's people to avoid Europe due to covid. What's left of them, anyway. Covid stopped a lot of things. For now.

Spanish Flu was horrendous here by the sounds of things and not something we should aim to repeat. Took a couple of years for that to fizzle out.

----------


## Cuchculan

Saw the joke about the family of 15 muslims dead. Suicide bomber working from home. LOL

Does seem so much has stopped or we are just not hearing about it these days. They want to start the football back up. Might be a bad move. Behind closed doors. People are asking why football? Other things are just as important. Who wants to watch a game with no crowd at it on TV? They do be very boring. Plus you risk the players catching the virus. Which why it was called off to begin with. A manager caught the virus at a game. 

People talking about China testing a vaccine. Would you really trust them? They got us in this mess. To even claim they have a vaccine I would be suspect of them. They are meant to be testing it out. Hands up who wants to go first.

----------


## CloudMaker

> So the lockdown is disrupting the tea supply here, apparently. People have been stockpiling tea bags. Rather British of them. 
> .



Don’t tick anyone off or they might throw your tea into the harbor again LOL!

----------


## CloudMaker

over the break one of our teacher's lost his daughter to "pneumonia" 
The district is now offering us to get the test voluntarily for free.
I don't know if I want to get tested or not.
I'm not sick, but the only reason I would ever get tested is to see if I was exposed earlier.

I've heard the test is not pleasant.

The school district said we have to go back to work and take in all the textbooks.
The next couple of weeks will be full exposure for us.
Our Union is trying to get the district to pay hazard pay.

Next year is still up in the air.
The Governor is talking about having  3 day school weeks and reduced children on campuses.

----------


## Cuchculan

They stick something up your nose for a few seconds. Never nice at all. Know somebody who had it done. He said it was horrible. But we all might have to have it done some day. When he mentioned that to me it reminded me of a thing they done about twice daily when I was in hospital last year. A tube like thing up the nose. Only this made you want to cough and clear your throat. I bloody hated having that done twice a day for nearly 3 weeks. I imagine that would be similar only for a shorter amount of time. 

Schools here have said the 3 day week too. Asking how long can you keep students out of school? The exams are meant to start soon. But put off till October. By then students would have missed so much school that it might be a bit unfair on them. Sit exams after no school for so long? These are the exams that count most in your life too. 

I am sure you can social distance with the job you have to do. Use various rooms. Not more than 2 to a room. Just as exposed if you go to the shops. That is my every day thing. Where is safe these days?

----------


## CloudMaker

> They stick something up your nose for a few seconds. Never nice at all. Know somebody who had it done. He said it was horrible. But we all might have to have it done some day. When he mentioned that to me it reminded me of a thing they done about twice daily when I was in hospital last year. A tube like thing up the nose. Only this made you want to cough and clear your throat. I bloody hated having that done twice a day for nearly 3 weeks. I imagine that would be similar only for a shorter amount of time. 
> 
> Schools here have said the 3 day week too. Asking how long can you keep students out of school? The exams are meant to start soon. But put off till October. By then students would have missed so much school that it might be a bit unfair on them. Sit exams after no school for so long? These are the exams that count most in your life too. 
> 
> I am sure you can social distance with the job you have to do. Use various rooms. Not more than 2 to a room. Just as exposed if you go to the shops. That is my every day thing. Where is safe these days?



Having something in your nose sounds awful. 

Normally at my job they have the kids all line up with their books and turn them in at my desk while I scan them. Would be lots of exposure. Hopefully they do something different now but you can?t ever trust the district to be on top of things. 

I sort of volunteered to work at  some of the elementary schools.
I would rather work than be alone here,

I really think I got sick earlier this year.,  but even If I  didn't .
If I die alone and old I don't care about life anymore.

----------


## Cuchculan

You see the nose and throat are connected. So with me they were actually trying to get me to cough up mucus and the likes. Fecken tube thing. It was horrible. But they got what they wanted. Hard not to cough. With the test thing it is up the nose again. Not talking just a little bit up your nose either. More uncomfortable than anything else. Who wants to sit there whilst whatever it is, is shoved up their nose? I did have that other breathing thing hooked up to me in hospital too. That is for the nose too. That was there for nearly 3 weeks. Again it is just uncomfortable. Much like the virus test would be. 

Maybe they can use a self scan type thing? For the books. So many kids in at a time. Not talking loads of them. Keeping the social distance in place. We all know that shops have those self service check-outs. Must be something similar they could use. I know in our nearest library you check your own books back in. Have they got them over there too? No need to hand them in to anybody. I never knew about it and was waiting for a worker. It was pointed out to me and I was showed how to use it. Very handy. 

They did say that people who think they had the virus earlier in the year, or late last year, it was not this same virus. So many people had said that. They made a statement about it. I did say if it was that virus, would it not have spread back them? So many people thinking they already had it. No. Different one. So the experts are saying. 

You don't want to die alone. Far from it. Still got a lot of life left in you yet.

----------


## Ironman

> At least we know he?s transparent because he can?t help but speak whatever crosses his mind LOL



.....it was released yesterday, but the story about the guy who drank the fish tank cleaner with his wife?
Well, the wife is under investigation for murder of the husband.

----------


## Cuchculan

No big surprise to see the lockdown extended here. Can't see it been lifted when it is next meant to be up either. After the East coast having the worst of it since day 1, the West coast now has loads of cases. All seem to be happening in the one area. If you get what I mean. Like a cluster of cases in one area one day. Then another cluster the next day in another area.

----------


## CloudMaker

If our economy dies how many people will die along with it?

America, the very foundation of America is built on free enterprise.

You can believe in it or not.

It is what it is.

Before today I was sort of optimistic.

I am no longer.

Physically having to do the job our school district demands is not reasonable.

I'm already physically wiped out and they expect me to next week move all of the high school?s library books to their gym even before accepting all 6000 of the high school’s textbooks in mainly by myself.

I'm not going to make it,
I told them.
I can't do that.

----------


## CloudMaker

I spent the last 3 days in classrooms at Elementary helping the library tech check in textbooks.  The District gives us paper thin masks and gloves.

It was almost a impossible task as there were only 2 of us to check in hundreds of books left in student desks.

I chose not to use the "mask" or "gloves" we got , because they are basically worthless.
You can see through the paper thin "mask" and the "gloves" tear after the first set of books.

Monday I have been ordered to work at the High School and move their entire library to their gym they expect us to have every single book into the gym by the end of the week By ourselves!

WTF!!!   

After that we are to accept all textbooks at our individual sites.

At the high school I have over 6000 books to check in  by myself as my coworker is on Maternity leave, and I was told I will not be allowed any sub help.

----------


## Cuchculan

One of the few people who probably still have some form of work. Masks don't stop you getting the virus. More stops you spreading the virus. But at least there was no students there. The books were there from before the virus. So in that respect you should be OK. 

You can only do your best. If you fall short just smile and say ' I told you so '. Lot of books. I assume they have to be in a certain order? Was going to suggest getting one of those things you see for laundry and dump them into that. They are on wheels. Move more at once. 

Everything outside the house is a risk these days. Weeks ago I said the shops would become the biggest risk in no time at all. I still think that. Lord knows who is there at the same time as us. Silent carriers. We keep going till we drop. Or that is how it feels it is meant to be.

----------


## sunrise

Here's an example of masks being politicized:





> ...on Friday, Mayor Will Joyce softened the rule to encourage, not require, face coverings, after several reports emerged of employees being verbally abused and being threatened with physical violence while trying to enforce the order -- all in just three hours of the rule going into effect.
> 
> "Many of those with objections cite the mistaken belief the requirement is unconstitutional, and under their theory, one cannot be forced to wear a mask. No law or court supports this view," said City Manager Norman McNickle in a statement. "It is further distressing that these people, while exercising their believed rights, put others at risk."
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/02/us/fa...rnd/index.html



Lots of people were protesting beach closures and not wearing masks while doing so.  Ugh.  It's a hopeless situation.  Not only is there still not enough testing and no vaccine, but PPEs are still in short supply AND there's too many idiots out there.

----------


## Cuchculan

The masks are starting be made into something you must wear if you want to leave the house. Some countries are sending them to every house. I do think it will be brought in here too. Bit like saying ' you wanr life to resume? Wear a mask '. But the biggest fear they have about getting a country back up and running again is a second wave of the virus. Everybody gets to go back out. That does not mean the virus is gone. Will it hit a second time? That is the fear. Certain places are allowed open here from May 18th. But it might be wear a mask or stay at home. Ireland tends to look at other countries and sees how things are working out there. This might be the way forward. Getting used to masks. 

one for 
@CloudMaker
 

Attachment 4693

----------


## CloudMaker

> The masks are starting be made into something you must wear if you want to leave the house. Some countries are sending them to every house. I do think it will be brought in here too. Bit like saying ' you wanr life to resume? Wear a mask '. But the biggest fear they have about getting a country back up and running again is a second wave of the virus. Everybody gets to go back out. That does not mean the virus is gone. Will it hit a second time? That is the fear. Certain places are allowed open here from May 18th. But it might be wear a mask or stay at home. Ireland tends to look at other countries and sees how things are working out there. This might be the way forward. Getting used to masks. 
> 
> one for 
> @CloudMaker
>  
> 
> Attachment 4693



LOL oh dear. I thought I had erased Jackson and his “blanket” and “never land ranch” from memory. Thanks for that!  :argh:

----------


## Otherside

I ordered a load of cloth masks the other day. Seems likely now that when they do lift the lockdown a bit, that we'll be advised to wear masks. Seeing more and more people outside with them here.

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 I see a lot of people in the UK are thinking they are not been told how many people are actually dying? As in they are hearing two different amounts from two different sources. Somebody on FB posted two reports. One had a low amount of deaths for that day. The second one was higher.  People are wondering which firgure is the correst one. Masks will become mandatory. Wear one or stay at home.


Attachment 4694

Attachment 4695

Notice one is in England and the other the UK. Higher of the two says England alone. In Ireland they upped the death count. Few deaths they assymed were natural causes turned out to be virus related. Only found out once they cut the person open after death. fair enough if it was just one person. But think the number for those sorts of deaths is about 50 or close on that. They simply say they missed them. One way of putting it. If they hadn't of missed them would they have survived? Big question they never answered.

----------


## Otherside

> @Otherside  I see a lot of people in the UK are thinking they are not been told how many people are actually dying? As in they are hearing two different amounts from two different sources. Somebody on FB posted two reports. One had a low amount of deaths for that day. The second one was higher.  People are wondering which firgure is the correst one.



Yeah, we're not being told the true number of people dying. It's considerably lower than what it is. 

The count we're being told is 27k at the moment. The Excess Deaths here though (The number of deaths above the average amount of deaths this time of year) is 44k. Not all of those would be covid, but they would include deaths from other things that would have been treated in healthcare that isn't dealing with covid.

Problem with the media here is that it's very England-centric here. Partly, because the journalists are unable to comprehend half the time that things are different in other part of the UK to England. Lot of the time you can assume that when they say UK, they mean "England." Things which are just affecting England get marked with "UK". As an example - the other day there was an article saying "Boris to reopen schools in UK soon." He only has the power to reopen them in England. The Welsh Government spent that evening on twitter responding to all the news reports "The Welsh Government will decide this, not the UK government, they're not reopening." Scotland did the same the next morning. It's a bit frustrating when you don't live in England and you jsut want to know whats going on. Have the work out whether UK means entire UK, or just England. 

We've had reports like that here as well. Was a report saying that there was a few people who had covid, but no symptoms, suddenly have strokes. Bit scary.

----------


## Cuchculan

Over here we always differ mainly between Scotland and the rest of the UK. Is an Irish thing. Our Celtic cousins. 

I am sure figures might go up more following a few deaths. Any trace of the virus and they know it was that. Too late for some. Horrible and frightening. Show no symptoms and just drop dead. Getting the virus is bloody bad enough as it is. With these deaths now it would / should frighten people. Make them think better of their actions. 

Mixed reaction about schools over here. Summer holidays starting soon as a rule for all schools. Any point sending them back now? See what things are like in September. Oddly they did say here that kids don't seem to be getting the virus. How true that is or not I have no idea. Are they basing it around those who already had the virus? Again no idea. Hence talk of schools opening began last week. Can't see it happening. 

From tomorrow old people can go out. Just avoid crowds. They have been in a while now. Some might simply stay indoors. Though I have seen many out over the past month or so. Even shopping. Was never a law or anything. Just asked to please stay in the house. Figures here differ by the day. Had 15 deaths one day. That was actually good. Had been 50 plus a day. Could go up again at any time. More that go out, more chance of it rising.

----------


## Otherside

Maybe we'll have a celtic union one day or something, if Scotland manages to get out. 

We don't fully understand the virus or what it can do at the moment. A lot of it is guess work. We had the ventilator panic here early on. Then it turned out that ventilators weren't so crucial. 

They're releasing an app here thats supposed to help with the "track and trace" thing, trying to lift the lockdown that way. People download it, it records whos been near who. If someone you've been near gets diagnosed, with covid, you get put in quarantine. I think. Don't know if you get tested, but they're not actually testing enough. Whether or not enough people will download it or not though I don't know. Lot of people I've spoken to have said they won't because they don't trust it not to be tracking, or for the data to go anywhere else but the health service, or for the app to not just grab other data off your phone and send that off. Not sure I trust it to be honest.

----------


## Cuchculan

I've been hearing about this App since day 1. Means everybody has to have it. You meet a person and it pairs with their phone and their App. Thus they trace everybody in advance. Get to a person who might not even know they have been exposed to the virus. Gets you well ahead of the virus. Which is what you have to be really. S. Korea used it. 

Lot of guessing games still. They learn as they go. Until they find an answer it will always be out there. Simple as that. Nothing to stop it. 

My own mother is asking about going back out. Has been a while for her. Tomorrow is the day she is allowed out. Some odd rules. Can go to the shops but not enter the shops. Why bother going at that rate? Simply really. Just avoid crowds. Shops will have a lot of people. I told her the post office is nearly always empty. If she wanted to do something. I will continue to shop. Just hate the post office. So tiny. Not good for my anxiety. Have done it since she went into lockdown mode. We shall play that one by ear. 

The Irish and Scottish together for a party? Is there enough booze in the world? Had amazing fun years ago on holiday in Spain. Irish and Scottish got together for two weeks. Staying in the same hotel. Non stop fun. Is what we both like to do.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah. The app is a good idea in theory, unfortunatley though, there is a lot of issues regarding how they've done it, who made it (company involved with the Cambridge Analytica brexit/trump scandal). Load of companies are saying it's unsafe, unsecure. Including, ironically, the NHS, which won't list it as an official app because it didn't pass there safety tests. Same issues as the Australian version of the app. Quite a few people refusing to install that one there - including someone associated with WHO. Lot of the people I've heard critizing it are not massively into there privacy. They don't want information about where they're going and what they're doing going off to a private company that has already misbehaved with there data. I'm not so fussed about personalized ads and usually just click "allow" without thinking on the GDPR and cookies bollocks. If anything, its nice to see something personalized. Oddly, the one person I know who is downloading it is a privacy nut, to the point that he refuses to use a debit-card because "well the government will track my shopping habits." Should have used an app similar to what other countries are doing, where it doesn't send data off to a private company. 

My own mothers thankfully behaving, although she's not quite getting some parts of it. "Well, whos going to stop you if you don't do as the lockdown says and go sit on the beach?" The police, who are all through my town thanks to a bunch of second-homers and caravaners trying to flee England to come my part of Wales with it's very low number of cases. Englands handled it badly. Lot of the English can't see that though. Now the highest number of deaths in Europe, and had Boris on the TV the other day saying the whole world was looking at us as a success model. Don't think anyone anywhere is doing that. Half the news I've seen from outside of the UK is saying "UK is a shitshow. Tried to do Herd Immunity, now huge numbers of dead." Officially, 10% of the world death toll is British, and theres still people losing there lives. 

If  anything, the successful countries are New Zealand, Singapore, Germany, Greece, Slovakia. Even Scotlands handling it fairly well - as much as it can do. I've lost track of the number of friends and family I have up there who have said "I usually can't stand the Scottish Government, but they've actually handled it really, really well."

----------


## CloudMaker

I can’t believe how many people are ok with these tracking apps. 

All it takes is one overblown flu to get people to hand over their rights on a silver platter!!

HELLL NOOO

----------


## Cuchculan

The thing here is they are saying a second wave will hit if people are simply let go about things again. In other words it is still out there. You let everybody back out and what do you expect? None of them will catch it? That is were Ireland is at the minute. There was a protest this afternoon. Some idiots. Was planned for May day. But the police knew about and locked a park down it was meant to be held in. The police can read social media posts. Which is were they planned the whole thing. Cautious approach is been taken here. Because they think it will simply just start all over again. 

Countries who acted quickly to begin with have handled it well. Slower countries are the ones who messed up. We do get the death rate for the UK every evening too. One person I would not like in charge at a time like this is Boris. Never liked the man. He is an oaf. Many of the countries who done well all had female leaders. Does our gay one count? We nearly had a double here in Ireland. With Leo running the government, openly gay, the person going for the President was also openly gay and favourite to win till he botched it all up himself. 

As for the App? Loads won't buy into the idea. Simply as that. It worked well in S Korea. Bit like handing your phone over once you end up in hospital. So they can view the App data. But many won't believe that. Any other idea how to get ahead of a virus? Because that is the whole idea. Tracing. Hard to do without something like the App. 

Overblown flu? Was it yesterday you didn't want to have kids back in school because of the fear of infection 
@CloudMaker
 ? I think even you know this is not just the flu. Or is that just a term of phrase used, not meaning this pandemic? Or do you see this as an overblown flu?

----------


## Otherside

I dont object to the idea behind the app, simply the way it's being implemented, who built it and who the data is going to. Most of Europe has a safer model. 

Boris is possibly the worst person to be in charge of this crisis. Theres nobody competent in government. He sacked them all to replace them with people who were loyal. Essentially, he got elected to "Get Brexit done" (by sitting on his backside doing nothing.) Now we have a pandemic that he cant solve by sitting on his backside doing nothing. Worse was this herd immunity idea. Keep the economy running. Idiotic experiment has killed tens of thousands. 

The countries that locked down first have got it under control are the ones now recovering. Even Sweden with its herd immunity policy has taken an economic hit. 

Best way to get an unbiased opinion on things is to look at foreign media reports on your country. Generally, they're fairly unbiased, don't have an opinion or any sort of "who to be PM/support which party" agenda. Doesnt matter so much to them. 

Irish media has said we are shite, the US media thinks weve done bad and a few have said Boris should go. Australia thinks we've done bad. Most of Europe thinks we're a basket case. Had a case a few weeks back where the Vietnamese are reporting how bad it is, to the point that two school kids spent there savings on PPE to send to the UK.

----------


## Cuchculan

I shouldn't be laughing here. But the 2 school kids saving their money. That speaks for itself. If I am to be honest about Ireland, I would say we slow off the blocks to begin with. Sinn Fein were calling for a lockdown when a possible case was suspected. In other words ' don't wait around '. I would ask could you lock a country down with no confirmed cases? But when the first few hit nothing happened. That is when lockdown should have began. You know it is in your country at that stage. Leo talks openly about it all. No lies to the public. But the question is asked had he of acted sooner would lives have been saved? Yes he will come out on top after this. Sinn Fein simply wanted a lockdown straight away. Leo does not like them very much. Anything to form a government without Sinn Fein. He will get his wish with all this going on. He knows it too. Along with FF and the Greens. 

Boris was always the same. He has shown he has no idea what he is dealing with. By going and catching it to begin with. How bad it really was I question. Fastest recovery so far by anybody who was in the ICU. He is a person who needs somebody to tell him what to do. Bit like Trump. Never just let them speak. They always say the wrong things. But he has his handler behind the scenes. Who seems to do more than he does. Patrick Cummings? That his name? 

Honestly I avoid most of the news. It is all the same. You would get fed up listening to it. Even the adverts are about it. No getting away from it. Be good to have a big boat and just stock up and live on the sea.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Overblown flu? Was it yesterday you didn't want to have kids back in school because of the fear of infection 
> @CloudMaker
>  ? I think even you know this is not just the flu. Or is that just a term of phrase used, not meaning this pandemic? Or do you see this as an overblown flu?



 IDK how to feel TBH. It seems worse than the flu for old and weak people. But it still has less deaths than the yearly flu and we don’t destroy the global economy, get people to install tracker apps, and discuss microchip vaccines over it!

----------


## Cuchculan

Here in Ireland it has now gone that there is no need to wear gloves. Wish they would make their minds up. Think this is happening because people are just dumping them on the streets. Others have not got a clue as to how to take gloves off. Then can remove one and then remove the other using their hand. Which kind of takes away from the purpose of wearing them. Did see the amazing picture of the bloke eating some kind of snack held in a hand with a glove on it. Fools. But now they are saying if we begin to open things again masks must be worn or you are not allowed enter these places. Plus they want to take your Temp and make sure you are OK before you get on a bus or a train. I think they are getting at testing everybody daily before they go near shops or on public transport. I don't see how they could manage that one. That is a lot of people. So many people on trains and buses only. Think it is 19 on a bus at the moment. But they only come along once every half hour at the moment too. Question was asked about who is going to do the checks? Who will do the counting of people and make sure they social distance on piblic transport? Sounds great in theory. Implementing it is another story. What they mean is a lot more buses and trains with a lot less people on them. All checked before they board. That would take time to do. Which would slow everything down anyway. It all sounds nice. But easier said than done.

----------


## Ironman

There was a rumor going around that the tracking device could be put into the vaccine.

I'd rather get The Corona than have a microchip put in my hand or forehead.

It's bad enough we are being tracked with our cellular telephones.

----------


## Cuchculan

In Ireland you can see the shops getting very slack with all the rules. Allowing people to get a lot closer than they were even 2 weeks ago. Then the chemist which is 1 person at a time not caring that there is more than 1 person in the chemist. Big sign reading ' one person only '. Queues in the shops this morning. Not outside the shop. They are letting everybody in now. All at once. This is their own doing. Saw 1 person less than a foot behind another person who was getting served. 2 weeks ago he would have been told to move back and wait till the other person was all packed up and gone. Newsagents as well. Only so many allowed in 2 weeks ago. Far more than that in there this morning. If this continues you might see more cases. It is just the shops getting slack on the rules.

----------


## Otherside

Everyone sticks to at first, but then people start to get restless and bored. Six weeks into it and you can see people starting to push it. More cars on the road, more people out. Not helped by a certain Prime Minister hinting he *may* lift the lockdown, and the newspapers yesterday declaring "FREEDOM".

Not happening here though, Wales has just extended it for three weeks and Scotland is going to do the same. I'm meant to be moving house in June so, yeah. That might not happen.

----------


## Cuchculan

It will be extended here again too. May 18th is the next date. Talk already of May 29th. All school exams have been cancelled this year. Now it is up to teachers to grade the students. Some won't care about it that way. Others will. So the option is there to sit the exams next year if some students want to. That shows you how far ahead the government is looking. Exams were set for end of July. Shows they don't think anything will be near normal by them. 

Think a lot of people forget the basics of the rules. Go on as if nothing is wrong. Others are much better at things. They will hold back. Be patient. Get everybody thinking in the same way and life might be able to carry on with a new sort of normal. The ones doing things wrong are stopping that from happening. They are the ones in a hurry. Rest of us are chilled.

----------


## Otherside

> The ones doing things wrong are stopping that from happening.  They are the ones in a hurry. Rest of us are chilled.



I agree. Get the numbers down enough, and then we can get back to some normalcy. Supposedly it's being lifted a little here so that we can "exercise more than once a day." So maybe twice or something, I dunno. 

Lots of covidiots in Britain today throwing street parties because it was a bank holiday/public holiday. We're going to have a sudden rise in cases in a weeks time, I suspect. I had to have words with my parents last night because they were supposedly going to go to one trying to convince them it was a bad idea.

----------


## Cuchculan

In the perfect new world, as we now know it today, everybody does as they are meant to do. That way things will open more quickly. Once they show they can go by the new rules. Things will simply be done slower with a bit of patience. When you see a number of people doing this, you see it does work. That way more shops can open. Limited numbers in them. Same markings on the ground of all shops. But shops have to play their part too. Making sure the rules are followed in their shops. No slacking off. 

We are still getting clusters of infections here in Ireland. All seem to be in meat factories. Why meat factories is the quesation? Is a few other types of factories still open. No cases in any of them. My brothers are both still working. One works making chocolate. Think they are seriously trying to work out why it is only hitting the meat factories. 

Street parties. Have been a few here too. My own mother just went out twice this week for short walks. She was looking at locals all sitting around on chairs and saying there is no way they are the right distance from each other. Less than a foot between them all as they sat in a circle. Two were elderly. One had cancer about 2 years back. So high risk. But I suppose you can't all sit six feet apart. They would all shouting things over to each other. If we are to be real about it, three feet is the best you can expect even in shops. Once people are not in your face. 

Longer they break the rules, the longer the lockdown will be in place.

----------


## CloudMaker

Still having lots of shortages here for stables.  I wanted to plant my herbs and tomatoes outside. Everything, everywhere is sold out.

Now even fresh produce items are missing.

I have a lot of frozen and dried food so I should be ok.

Just miss all the fresh produce we used to have.

----------


## Cuchculan

Way I am viewing it here is if there are outbreaks in meat factories could that mean it is coming from the meat itself? One factory and you would think nothing of it. Five factories and it opens eyes. All dealing in meat. Kind of strange to say the least. 

Is a lot of fresh food here. If that is what people want. My own mother goes frozen as it lasts longer. She is the only one in this house eating it. People seem to be doing nothing but gardening here. Talking only flowers. The garden centre closed down around here. So buying seeds you would have to go elsewhere. No idea where the nearest place is. I assume it would be shut. At least for another 2 weeks. 

Today a neighbour put up a bouncy castle in her front garden. What are people not getting about this whole virus thing? She was letting anybody who wanted to go on it, use it. As long as their parents were OK with it. Baffles the mind.

----------


## sunrise

A bouncy castle is going to be a germ factory, unless she's wiping it thoroughly down after every kid gets out.   

I needed to get meat for my dog and the shelves were empty at store.  Meat has replaced toilet paper as the hot ticket item. I don't think the shelves are empty just because of the factory issues.   People are hoarding it.  Toilet paper was available, though. Chlorox wipes, nope. I was shocked that there's still a long line of people waiting to get in even a half hour before opening.   I thought things were getting back to normal.  There's more traffic on the streets I noticed.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Way I am viewing it here is if there are outbreaks in meat factories could that mean it is coming from the meat itself? One factory and you would think nothing of it. Five factories and it opens eyes. All dealing in meat. Kind of strange to say the least. 
> 
> Is a lot of fresh food here. If that is what people want. My own mother goes frozen as it lasts longer. She is the only one in this house eating it. People seem to be doing nothing but gardening here. Talking only flowers. The garden centre closed down around here. So buying seeds you would have to go elsewhere. No idea where the nearest place is. I assume it would be shut. At least for another 2 weeks. 
> 
> Today a neighbour put up a bouncy castle in her front garden. What are people not getting about this whole virus thing? She was letting anybody who wanted to go on it, use it. As long as their parents were OK with it. Baffles the mind.



I think you’re on to something. The “globalists” have been pushing this vegan nonsense for a long time. Lot more profitable to keep us eating vegetables and easier to control people who are protein deficient. Really convenient meat is the main food industry affected. 

I will NOT eat soy. I will NOT eat bugs. I will NOT live in a pod. I will NOT be vaccinated.

----------


## Cuchculan

Meat processing plants around the world are reporting loads of infected workers. As we were told this virus came from an animal to begin with, believe that or not, I am wondering if it got back to some animals and thus you might infected meat. Or even in the frozen aspect of the meat. The virus got onto the meat somewhere along the line. Did look it up last night. This seems to be in every country. Until they find out why it is happening I think people have to be carefyl with meat. Though that has not been said by any medical experts. They did not say there was anything wrong with the meat. Mind you they did not give any answer at all as to why these workers around the world are all been infected.

----------


## sunrise

It's the working conditions of meat plants.  It's horrible.   

"According to the CDC?s latest report, the chief risks to meatpackers come from being in prolonged close proximity to other workers. A thousand people might work a single eight-hour shift, standing shoulder to shoulder as carcasses whiz by on hooks or conveyor belts. ....And meat processing plants have other unique characteristics that are trickier to modify, like the very cold temperatures and aggressive ventilation systems required to prevent meat from spoiling or getting contaminated with pathogens that cause foodborne illness. These features could also be contributing to the high rates of infection among slaughterhouse workers, says Sima Asadi, a chemical engineer at UC Davis. ?Low temperatures allow the virus to stay viable outside the body for longer, increasing the survival of the virus in the air,? she says. ?That really increases the risk of infection in these plants.?  https://www.wired.com/story/why-meat...-19-hot-spots/

It's like anyplace that's packed, like prisons, the virus can spread easily.  I don't think the meat itself from meat processing plants can contribute to the spread.  I'm glad a lot of workers opted not to show up for work.  Can't blame them.

----------


## Cuchculan

That is why the lockdown needs to stay in place. Too many people together will lead to a second outbreak. England have eased the restrictions. Rest of the UK are against it. Is Boris by himself. Here in Ireland there was slight let up in restrictions. Certain workers allowed go back to work. Under certain conditions. It is a second outbreak they fear. China and S Korea have seen more cases since lifting restrictions. Which begs the question of is there is really a way back? More people out there, the higher the risk for everybody. Nobody has gotten it right as of yet. Some thought they had. Only to see more cases again. Germany is another example. Thought they were doing great. So eased the restrictions. WHAM. Loads more cases.

----------


## Otherside

My family is living in England, it's a mess. TV address last night was very, very confusing. Little excuse because it was pre-recorded. And once again, he failed to make it clear that the rules had only changed in England. 

The slogan has changed to "Stay Alert, Control the virus, Save lives". Nobody has a bloody clue what that means. How do you stay alert to an invisible, microscopic virus? Are you supposed to use magic powers to control it? 

After the huge street party scenes this weekend, there will be a second wave.

----------


## Cuchculan

Was listening here. What on Earth is the man doing? It is like he saying to everybody in the world ' we will go first '. Throw people back out there and see what happens. Think we all know the answer to that one. On the radio this morning it said the tube stations were packed? As were trains? Trying to figure out how as work starts in another 2 days. They might have been talking about what it will be like. Might have missed the start of it. My thinking is the economy. Brexit was going to screw things up already. Can he afford a double hit? Send them out now. Let them get infected. Get it over with. Only the man has no idea of how bad it will really get. Might be putting thousands to death. The other countries have all come out against him. His plans are not their plans. Odd when you think that the DUP, who hate us Irish, are willing to go along with us. Slower time frame. Things will reopen. But not just yet. Building sites are first to open here. That will be looked at. Can they do it the right way? From that they will learn. Schools won't be opening here any day soon. Talking maybe September. School exams all cancelled. Be interested to see what the DUP decide. Said they would make a statement later. I am thinking they will hold back a bit. How much in line with the rest of Ireland will they accept? To them they can't be seen as making it look like a united Ireland. Might be a middle ground.

----------


## Cuchculan

LA to extend their lockdown by 3 months. The Bloods and The Crips will be gunning to get back out.  ::(:

----------


## CloudMaker

Attachment 4696

----------


## CloudMaker



----------


## Cuchculan

If a vaccine does come about it might be a yearly thing. With the flu vaccine they monitor what flu is hitting worse. Bird flu or swine flu. I am sure they same thing would apply to this. Is there another outbreak about to start. If you they give you the vaccine like the flu vaccine. But that is a long way off. There is still so much they don't know about this virus. Is like learn as you go. The topic of kids was brought up again. How they are not spreading the virus. Thus they are looking at opening schools up. But before they do they want more research done into that side of things. Just when they look at all the cases and they see so few kids infected they think they are onto something new. Is only a thought at the moment. 

They finally gave us figures here in Ireland. So far 86 percent of people have recovered fully. Of those 63 percent did not need to go to hospital. That says a lot really. That most people much be catching a milder version of it. Might make them sick. Feel like crap. Look at those who have died. We have heard too about the deaths. Mainly old people and sick people. Nurses / doctors can be overexposed to it and end up dying too. Best method is shift rotation of medical staff. Not allowing anybody to stay too long around those who have it in a hospital. But we knew this from day 1. But still nurses have died. 

Long way to go yet.

----------


## CloudMaker

How Alex Jones feels about COVID shortages LOL

----------


## sunrise

There's disturbing cases among kids involving severe rashes, some dying from it, and COVID is suspected.  I don't think schools will re-open soon where I am.  Things feel like they're getting worse instead of better.  I hope they come out with a vaccine soon.  Real soon.  Except the anti-vaxxer wackos might screw that up even if one does come out.

----------


## Cuchculan

> There's disturbing cases among kids involving severe rashes, some dying from it, and COVID is suspected.  I don't think schools will re-open soon where I am.  Things feel like they're getting worse instead of better.  I hope they come out with a vaccine soon.  Real soon.  Except the anti-vaxxer wackos might screw that up even if one does come out.



That is this new thing. They are looking into it. Trying to see if it is related to Covid-19 or not. One day they are telling us that kids are not big spreaders of the virus. Next day they are telling us about this new thing that kids are getting.

----------


## CloudMaker

Those poor kids!  They don't have any real  graduation ceremonies,   California has also shut down all the colleges next fall.

They never got a prom, they will never get their diploma on stage.

Man it sucks so bad.

I feel so sorry for them.

Even in the fall, they won't be able to attend college.

It just sucks for all of us!

Makes me depressed.
I work for the school system and I doubt if I will have any employment soon.

But even if I do I will NOT be ?vaccinated?! Proud to be one of those ?crazy anti Vaxxers!?

If you want the mark of the beast tracking chip by all means go for it. I?m not going to get it even if it costs me my job, but I have hope that trump will put a stop to it! MAGA

----------


## sunrise

Microchip FACT checking





> A conspiracy theory falsely claims Bill Gates is plotting to use COVID-19 testing and a future vaccine to track people with microchips. The Gates Foundation has advocated for expanded testing and has funded vaccine research, but neither of those involves implanted microchips.



Like with other vaccines, it may come to a point where students have to show proof of vaccination to be allowed into school.  Or have a valid reason why they're not vaccinated.

----------


## Otherside

They want to send them back here in June. 

I've spoken to many parents who have said they won't do so - especially with this Kawasaki disease stuff coming out. Teachers are saying its not safe, how are they going to manage social distancing? It's not as if there is not schooling, it's all being done over video calling at the moment. 

What even is the point anyway, just for a month before the summer holiday. Wait until September and reassess the situation then.

----------


## Cuchculan

I agree. Ireland is leaving it until the new school term begins. Summer holidays are only a few weeks away here. Pointless sending them back now. Wait and see how things are looking in a few months. 

As for a vaccine? I think we can say the same for those patents who refuse the normal vaccines for babies. The put others at risk too. Especially in schools. We have seen the return of some long since forgotten about things. Mumps been one that hit hard last year. Mumps was done away with for decades. Then we had the paranoid parents come along and now Mumps is back. Going to be a few of these illnesses we have not seen in a long time returning because of these people. To be fair the law is coming down hard on people who create FB groups and give out misinformation. Based on no facts at all. Let us just say somebody gets Mumps. Then they also get one of the viruses. Is a bit like a death wish. No talking sense into these sort of people. They put their kids lives at risk because they themselves are paranoid.

----------


## Cuchculan

Today I thought they were nit picking here in Ireland. Just because a few bosses were told they had infections at work, before the infected workers were told. You are talking a boss told 10 minutes before the worker. By way of saying ' you have a problem in your factory. 16 cases '. We all know about data protection these days. Telling the boss first broke the data protection law. The boss was going to find out anyway. Tell the workers first and they would have to go home straight away. Thus telling the boss why. Hence I think it is all silly. If that is the worst thing they can think of right now. 

Yesterday we had only 4 deaths in the Country. 23 new cases. New low since this all began. Nothing saying it will stay that way every day. 4 seems like nothing at all. That had been over 100 and as high as 200 on a lot of days. Their guess, and it is only a guess, is that community cases are the ones that have gone down. Remains to be seen as more people are allowed out and back to work. Nothing will change for a while though. We will stay in phase 1 until they see if it working or not.

----------


## CloudMaker

So trump admitted he is taking hydroxychloroquine. He isn’t sick despite being around staffers that had carona. 

Considering trying to find some for myself to take just in case. But I don’t know if you can get it without a doctors prescription and I don’t have health coverage.

----------


## Cuchculan

He will claim he didn't catch the virus because of what he took. Look at all the others who have not caught the virus. What have they taken? Nothing. He thinks he knows something there is no proof to back up.

----------


## sunrise

To travel or not to travel.  Things are starting to relax and open up, but as far as the pandemic is concerned, I don't see how anything's changed. Images of morons crowded together at the beaches without face masks get posted every weekend.  I read an account of a woman who was being careful, only going out for necessities and wearing a mask each time, but she still contracted the virus.  Still, I wonder if a road trip could be safe.

----------


## Cuchculan

To me it would depend on where you were heading. What the situation is like there. For most of the time you would be in a car. No problems there at all. Have to get out of the car at some point. Be all about can you do and still be safe? We have a near heat wave here. That is making people run to the beaches. They don't care about anybody or any rules. They will do what they want to do. Police are parking on the beaches now and turning people around. Fine if it is so many people. But hundreds? Good few beaches too. Not enough police.

----------


## sunrise

Problem is, the places I want to go to will probably be overrun with too many people.  If I go on a trip, I have to find destinations where social distancing could be achievable.   Masks are still required in my city but people weren't social distancing.  Went on my first non-grocery/drugstore errand.  I watched a customer practically touch the people standing in line in front of her to reach for something on the shelf and she just lingered there.  The couple she was crowding turned to stare at her but didn't say anything.  And at a drugstore, none of the employees were wearing masks.

----------


## Cuchculan

That is an issue. I do think it should be talked about at government level. Either make them mandatory or don't. None of this middle ground. Some wearing them and some not wearing them. In certain shops over here they do wear them. A chemist would be one. They did say they were going to make everybody wear them on public transport. I have not seen it happening as of yet. Still a case of do what you want. It would be a case of who would police it? There would have to be someone at each train station, for example, making sure those getting on trains had masks on. then what is to stop them taken them off once on the train. It boils down to the public. Wanting to do the right thing. But so many don't want to do this sort of stuff. Until everybody is on the same page there will always be problems.

----------


## sunrise

@Cuchculan
  Agreed.  Everyone needs to be on the same page.  Wearing a mask won't hurt anyone but it's gotten politicized over here with people saying they have a right NOT to wear one.  Grr.

Was feeling unusually tired and then I started to wonder with my recent experiences with people not wearing masks or social distancing.  I started getting really concerned after reading an article about how people can continue to relapse after contracting it https://www.vox.com/2020/6/4/2127472...g-term-effects.   

Dayum.  

Tried to see if I could get tested but I don't qualify.  I don't think I have it but it hit me that I don't want to put myself at more risk than is needed.  And I certainly don't want to return to work unless real measures are taken to protect everyone.  Can't trust people to wear masks though.  Which is one of the problems.

----------


## Cuchculan

Whole thing is nothing is rules. They are guidelines. Which means nobody has to follow them. Classic example of this is Sweden. They ignored going into lockdown. As a country who once did use herd immunity for swine flu many years ago. I can only assume they imagined they could do it again. Highest death rate per capita in the world. They simply refused the whole lockdown thing. Herd immunity is a word that has been thrown around a lot. Only time it ever really worked in countries is when the country also has a vaccine. So many people get the vaccine first. As there is no vaccine for this, I have no idea what Sweden were up to. They simply kept their country open. At the cost of a lot of lives. 

I think to get tested you would want to on your death bed. Think you have to have at least 3 of the main symptoms. Which is them saying that they can't just test everybody. for workers who might be working close together, there should be special gear in place. Not all work places can keep people apart.

----------


## CloudMaker

Starting to think this whole virus thing is a hoax. Or at least very overblown. 

They told us with no change in daily behavior there would be 2 million deaths in America. NO CHANGE! Well look at all of these “black lives matter” riots. Thousands of people in close proximity for a dozen hours a day. 

Many of them not wearing masks. Not even police or national guard all wearing masks. 

Shouldn’t we be far past 2 million deaths if even normal daily behavior would have caused that? Where are all the deaths?

----------


## Cuchculan

If there was going to be a spike in cases as a result of riots and protests it will happen within the next few weeks. It wouldn't happen straight away. 12 day incubation period. We will know more over the next 2 weeks. The masks are not to protect you. Protect others in case you have the virus. They were using them to hide their faces in most cases. As they looted shops.

News latest here is that kids are now catching the virus. Talking 30 kids under the age of 14. So bang goes all that talk that kids were not spreaders of the virus and were not coming down with it. Medical experts said that one a few weeks back. True or not? Could be a shock tactic. As kids are the ones breaking all the rules here. Throw a story out about kids now been the main ones catching it and the parents might wake up and stop their kids doing silly shit. It could be all true. Just the paper it was in is what we over here call a bollox paper. Mostly write rubbish. Once Brexit happens a lot of the bollox papers might vanish here in Ireland. As they are all Irish versions on English papers. The Sun would be the worst of them all. That is were this story came from.

----------


## CloudMaker

> If there was going to be a spike in cases as a result of riots and protests it will happen within the next few weeks. It wouldn't happen straight away. 12 day incubation period. We will know more over the next 2 weeks. The masks are not to protect you. Protect others in case you have the virus. They were using them to hide their faces in most cases. As they looted shops.
> 
> News latest here is that kids are now catching the virus. Talking 30 kids under the age of 14. So bang goes all that talk that kids were not spreaders of the virus and were not coming down with it. Medical experts said that one a few weeks back. True or not? Could be a shock tactic. As kids are the ones breaking all the rules here. Throw a story out about kids now been the main ones catching it and the parents might wake up and stop their kids doing silly shit. It could be all true. Just the paper it was in is what we over here call a bollox paper. Mostly write rubbish. Once Brexit happens a lot of the bollox papers might vanish here in Ireland. As they are all Irish versions on English papers. The Sun would be the worst of them all. That is were this story came from.



never trust media!!

also do you think we’re going to see millions dead then? Or was that all a LIE

----------


## Cuchculan

Sure they said close on 2 million would die here alone. Ireland? Only have just over 6 million people living here. Look at New Zealand. I case. How did it miss them? Or at least that was what was said the other day. A whole single case in the whole country. 

Our numbers are up and down. Zero deaths one day. Then 2 deaths and 4 new cases. Lowest figures in months for a single day. 10 today. Staying around that mark. So there has been a very big drop off. So much so they are thinking of speeding up the opening of the country. We shall see. That number jumps high again and they will shut us down again.

----------


## CloudMaker

oh ok not fishy AT ALL

Attachment 4699

----------


## sunrise

It ain't over. Cases are spiking in different areas:  https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-ca...8a607154d.html


And an oubreak on a fishing boat.

https://www.npr.org/sections/coronav...eason-ramps-up


I wouldn't be surprised if there huge spikes after the protests.

----------


## Cuchculan

Only stands to reason that the more shops that open and the more people that are outdoors, will mean more cases. England is still too high by way of numbers. Was too high when they eased restrictions. Has not got any better. how Boris imagined it might do is a mystery. We are entering phase 2 today. Second wave has been predicted. This is based on the fact that there will be loads more people out there. We are having protests too. Which are stupid. They should arrest those who oragnize them. Simple as that. 

As for fishing boats? Here in Ireland a small town refused to let a fishing boat dock. It was from Spain. The way it was looked at, was, no way are you stepping foot in our town. Turns out half the crew had the virus. At first they were knocking the Irish town for not letting them dock. That soon changed once it came to light how many on the trawler had the virus. There are certain places you simply can't social distance. they want to open bars / pubs. Impossible to social distance in a pub. It will be in places like this that people might catch the virus. More odds of them getting it in places were you can't social distance.

Having been over to a shopping complex, I don't think the owners of the shop understood what was said to them about how things work as of from today. Non essential shops can open. But not if they are in a shopping complex. You are on a street, you can open. But in a complex you are to stay closed. As that would attrach loads more people to that complex. They were removing all the markings from the ground too. I have no idea why. Nothing was even said about been allowed closer to other people. We were told we still have to social distance. Yet here they were scraping all the social distance markings off the ground of the complex. Maybe I was the only person who actually listened to what was said. Charity shops could open today. But not if they were in a shopping complex. Seems like everybody is rushing to open their shops. Not going by what was said. As they are all in a shopping complex.

----------


## Ironman

I continue to wear a mask when shopping.  I would even carry a Clorox wipe with me.

My office was supposed to be 20% open - with masks on all the time and no common areas open.

They were going to take volunteers to go along with the "must go into the office"......but there wasn't enough interest.  SO, my office is closed for another month.

----------


## sunrise

@Ironman
  I'm glad you're exercising common sense about masks.  A local health official received death threats over masks so now masks are only strongly recommended instead of mandatory.  Infuriating.  If I get takeout somewhere, I'm going to ask the business if they make masks mandatory.    If not, I won't place an order.  And if I'm somewhere where lots of people aren't wearing them, I'll leave.  Now I'm really concerned about going back to work with the way things are.

----------


## sunrise

*Florida sees 2 consecutive days of 2,000-plus new COVID-19 cases as more beaches reopen

*"Florida reported record levels of new COVID-19 cases this weekend as more beaches reopened in the Sunshine State.
On Sunday, the Florida Department of Health reported its second consecutive day of more than 2,000 new daily cases, with 2,016. On Saturday, it reported a daily record of 2,581."



NOT GOOD.  There may be another shutdown.

----------


## Ironman

> *Florida sees 2 consecutive days of 2,000-plus new COVID-19 cases as more beaches reopen
> 
> *"Florida reported record levels of new COVID-19 cases this weekend as more beaches reopened in the Sunshine State.
> On Sunday, the Florida Department of Health reported its second consecutive day of more than 2,000 new daily cases, with 2,016. On Saturday, it reported a daily record of 2,581."
> 
> 
> 
> NOT GOOD.  There may be another shutdown.



We won't have another shutdown.  Remember, we have a TON more tests, so it will reveal more cases.  We will lose more people around the depression of isolation than the Corona itself if we have another shutdown.

Social distancing should be enough, especially in summer.  Florida has humidity and it makes the virus cells swell and gain weight.

I have been furiously cleaning my house - and it involved using a steam cleaner in my bathroom.  Well, I breathed in the crud.  I have a slight sinus headache....perfect to have a panic attack over the Corona.  I have to keep checking my sense of smell  ::   I still have the sense of smell, no fever, no fatigue,

----------


## CloudMaker

> We won't have another shutdown.  Remember, we have a TON more tests, so it will reveal more cases.  We will lose more people around the depression of isolation than the Corona itself if we have another shutdown.
> 
> Social distancing should be enough, especially in summer.  Florida has humidity and it makes the virus cells swell and gain weight.
> 
> I have been furiously cleaning my house - and it involved using a steam cleaner in my bathroom.  Well, I breathed in the crud.  I have a slight sinus headache....perfect to have a panic attack over the Corona.  I have to keep checking my sense of smell   I still have the sense of smell, no fever, no fatigue,



Trump is leaving it up to the states. If you don’t want another shutdown I hope you dont live in a blue one!

----------


## CloudMaker

THIS JUST IN: Atlanta PD tonight had up to 70% of their officers walk off in solidarity with the police officer in the Wendy’s case being wrongfully charged with murder. GOOD!

The law states the police can use lethal force on a suspect when they are fleeing if they have a weapon or the officer has a reasonable suspicion they are a danger to the public. The guy was previously sentenced to prison for 7 years on a violent offense and let out due to Covid, stole the cop’s taser and fired it, and was driving so drunk he passed out in his vehicle! Definitely a danger to the public!

And yet the justice system is now turning on police to appease mob violence. SAD! It’s about time we give these liberal cities what they ask for when they say “defund the police”!

Attachment 4709

----------


## Cuchculan

Here in Ireland police are not allowed go on strike. As in refuse to work. But what they do is all come down with the flu on the same day. Is known as a the blue flu. None of them actually have the flu. Sick days are allowed, with pay. So all go out sick on the same day. Which is a way of getting around the law of them not been allowed to strike. No idea what would happen to them if they did just walk off the job. As we have never had to deal with it before. The blue flu is always used.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Here in Ireland police are not allowed go on strike. As in refuse to work. But what they do is all come down with the flu on the same day. Is known as a the blue flu. None of them actually have the flu. Sick days are allowed, with pay. So all go out sick on the same day. Which is a way of getting around the law of them not been allowed to strike. No idea what would happen to them if they did just walk off the job. As we have never had to deal with it before. The blue flu is always used.



Looks like it was something similar here, officers just calling out sick. I think it’s technically illegal for them to strike here too

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-murder.html

----------


## sunrise

> We won't have another shutdown.  Remember, we have a TON more tests, so it will reveal more cases.  We will lose more people around the depression of isolation than the Corona itself if we have another shutdown.
> 
> Social distancing should be enough, especially in summer.  Florida has humidity and it makes the virus cells swell and gain weight.



Cases are rising in southern states which disproves the idea that warm temps will squelch the disease.  Florida's hospitals are in danger of being overwhelmed.  Looks like it's not seasonal like the flu.  I wish it was.

----------


## Cuchculan

Brazil thought they would be safe because of their warm weather. One of the worst effected countries in the whole world. They have stopped giving out facts and figures in the country. The numbers are just so high. So now nobody knows the death rate in Brazil or how many are infected. think of how they live there. Little shanty type towns. Thousands of people all living close together. A government that are made up of some odd groups. Including one who still think the earth is flat. ( I kid you not ) The government in Brazil are always split on everything. This is no different. They made the call last week to stop keeping track of deaths and cases. Spain is a warm country too. That got hit bad. Why other warm countries thought they would be safe I have no idea. All they had to do was look at Spain. They were the second country in Europe to come down with the virus. Them and Italy both got it very bad.

----------


## CloudMaker

I don’t know why people don’t wear masks here. I went out to the grocery store and maybe half of people wore masks. 

I also don’t believe they should be mandatory by law. I just wish people were smart enough to wear them without needing to have civil liberties taken away.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah ditto in the UK, wish more people would wear them. Not mandatory (except on public transport). Might go that way though, they're hinting theyll make them mandatory in shops soon. 

Although by some miracle, whilst nowhere near perfect, our covid numbers are going down. Just hope they keep going that way. They relockeddown one town though because its numbers were getting a bit high. 

Covid recession and redundancies are starting here. Lot of people beginning to lose there jobs, stores shutting down. They're trying to start up the economy again now. Turns out people aren't going out so much even if it is opening up, don't trust so much that it's a safe as the government is telling them apparently. Don't think I trust them at all.

----------


## Lucid

I'm about an hour out of Houston Texas and things are getting grim.This virus has the ability to overwhelm systems and break things down.When the military is called in and there are a shortage of refrigerated units you know it isn't going well.The virus dictates if there is truly a shutdown.

----------


## Cuchculan

We are seeing a small spike, that was expected, in cases, after most of the country has opened again. Thing is, a lot of the cases are tourists. Why are we allowing tourists into Ireland?

As for masks? Trains you must wear them. Though who will enforce that one we have no idea. Train drivers say it is not up to them. Police say they can't be at every train station. I tend to have one, if needed. Also have the sport's snood if needed. Lot handier to wear. Though can be very warm. 

Over the past week we had 4 days with no new deaths. 1 death on 2 days and 2 deaths on another day. They are claiming younger people are getting it more now. What with the pubs opened again. Hard to know what to believe half the time.

----------


## Otherside

I don't understand why anyones travelling abroad for holidays at the moment. Insane. Few people flown off for there yearly two weeks in Magaluf or Ibiza or wherever here.

----------


## Lucid

People just don't understand or refuse to see the problem with this virus.It is sneaky for sure.The mortality rate doesn't have to be extremely high to start breaking things down.Chain reaction.I am thinking hotspots will be forced  back into lockdown regardless of what presidents or governors would like to do.I have kinda a direct line into the Houston situation. I have a friend that is a RN that is certified and called into ER and Covid units.I believe her when she says things are at a tipping point. Plenty of protective equipment available. Limited supply to some treatment options.Staff shortage.Surge capacity is a last resort and already being utilized.What that means is Covid is no longer able to be isolated within the hospitals.The numbers are accelerating to rapidly.I wish people would take the initiative to be cautious with this if not for themselves then for the first responders and at risk people. BTW It's hot down here!lol

----------


## CloudMaker

If you are overweight and reading this then please please consider taking immediate action to improve your health. It doesn?t matter if that?s through diet, exercise, or both. 

This is not meant to shame you. I was once overweight a long time ago myself. But this is a huge morbidity factor with the virus. Reducing your weight now will not only improve your health for the future but increase your chance of surviving if you get the virus. This is serious. If someone you care about is overweight please spread this message to them.  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

Talk God I am skinny then. 

We don't want tourists. People are been urged to holiday at home. Even that will cause problems. Thought it funny when it was announced that Irish people could now visit islands on the west coast of Ireland. Residents on the islands said they don't want anybody coming near them. 

All the pubs are opened here again. Crowds all together. Might be a second wave yet.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Talk God I am skinny then. 
> 
> We don't want tourists. People are been urged to holiday at home. Even that will cause problems. Thought it funny when it was announced that Irish people could now visit islands on the west coast of Ireland. Residents on the islands said they don't want anybody coming near them. 
> 
> All the pubs are opened here again. Crowds all together. Might be a second wave yet.



My comment was mostly for Americans as we are the fattest LOL and have the highest number of cases. 

Don’t know why you’d want to go to a bar in a pandemic. Why not just drink at home or invite a small number of people if you want to drink with friends? SMH

----------


## Cuchculan

You know what people are like. Pubs open and they all flock to them. Only there are meant to be certain rules in play. Ring in advance. Stay for only so long. Must have a meal as well. First day and all these rules were broken. They were simply serving anybody who turned up. Most of the people were outside of the pub. 

Saw a good video on the definition of a covid-19 death from the US. You are in a car crash. Die as a result. But they find out you have the virus later. It will be listed as a covid-19 death. You have a heart attack at home and die. they see you have the virus. Cause of death will be covid-19. Take all the deaths in the US alone. It don't matter how you die. If they see you have the virus or had the virus, that will be listed as the cause of death.

----------


## Lucid

Yeah car crashes and heart attacks are overwhelming hospitals in my area currently. It is the strangest thing.I can take a 15 minute drive to my local hospital and snap a picture of the added "Refrigated storage" that has been put in place.I don't mean to be rude but the area I am in is in bad shape and it isn't do to over counting. I respect everyone's opinion but I don't tend to exaggerate.

----------


## Cuchculan

Our main news headline was about hundreds of American tourists arriving in Ireland. Normally a good thing. There is uproar over it. America is the worst hit country in the world. Why are they even allowing people to leave the US? trump has banned all flights into the US. Until the US gets things a little better under control, all flights out should be banned as well. You arrive here and you are meant to self isolate for 2 weeks. Few of them got into trouble for refusing to self isolate. The main cause of the recent infections has been tourists. The people who give the health briefings are saying nobody should be allowed visit Ireland. But they are not the government. We are all waiting to see if the government acts on what the health experts are telling them they should be doing. Again we had no deaths yesterday. Was the same the day before. We have gotten the figures down to something that actually looks good. So why take risks?

----------


## sunrise

They should monitor American tourists very closely.  We have a lot of dummies that Ireland should be concerned about - stick 'em in hotel rooms and lock em in.  Leave food at the door.   There's too many people who still refuse to comply with safety measures and there's more Americans infected than ever.

----------


## Cuchculan

Some hotels are refusing them. As a rule we love Americans coming over here. This is not the right time. Not like America has the virus under control. Other countries are not allowed visit America because it is seen as unsafe. Because of the virus. Rules here, you visit, you stay locked up for 2 weeks in your room. Some have broken those rules already. There is a major call to stop tourists from high risk countries.

----------


## Cuchculan

Phase 4 of the opening of the country was meant to begin on Monday. Has been put off for another month. Some pubs were allowed to open. Once they served food. That was phase 3. But they didn't play by the rules. Videos of gangs of people outside of pubs. Were we had zero deaths most days over the past 2 weeks, we now see more cases. Younger age group. Hence they put phase 4 off. Right move to do. Face masks have to be worn in shops and on public transport. It is now a new law. You could end up in prison or be fined if you are caught without one. That is were we are at right now.

----------


## CloudMaker

My union sent me stuff today.  Hard core sanitizer, and a tool to open doors, and things without contact.

I've been working at the Public LibraryTuesday and Wednesday.  Every book we receive gets checked in, and then boxed for 3 days. 

We all wear masks and gloves and use sanitizer all the time.  I also keep sanitizer in my car and use it ever time I go into a store.
Most stores here require masks, but there are still a bunch of idiots that refuse.

School is cancelled until further notice.  No one has contacted me yet about my pay.

I hope they contact me soon if I have to apply for unemployment.

----------


## Cuchculan

Over here workers get paid if they worked through the whole virus. Some even get extra pay. If others could not work, they get half pay from their job and the other half from welfare. Just until they can get back to work. As we are seeing a lot more cases again, things have slowed down again. we are staying in phase 3 until such a time they deem it right to move to phase 4. That could be a few months. Number of cases keeps rising we may even find ourselves going back to phase 2 again. All seemed to happen with the opening of some pubs and the arrival of tourists in Ireland.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Over here workers get paid if they worked through the whole virus. Some even get extra pay. If others could not work, they get half pay from their job and the other half from welfare. Just until they can get back to work. As we are seeing a lot more cases again, things have slowed down again. we are staying in phase 3 until such a time they deem it right to move to phase 4. That could be a few months. Number of cases keeps rising we may even find ourselves going back to phase 2 again. All seemed to happen with the opening of some pubs and the arrival of tourists in Ireland.



Wow we have had expanded unemployment benefits which are expiring now but we haven’t had the businesses pay worker salaries and even still we’ve lost tons of businesses. How does anyone there stop from going bankrupt if they still have to pay have wages while shut down???

----------


## Cuchculan

A few did let people go for a period of time. They could get the special payments. But they would have their jobs back in time. Others were still doing business but on a smaller scale. So they pay half and welfare pay the other half. I am sure some smaller companies will go under. A lot more never stopped work. They will be fine. Rescue package is been hammered out with the EU. For all EU countries.

----------


## CloudMaker

> A few did let people go for a period of time. They could get the special payments. But they would have their jobs back in time. Others were still doing business but on a smaller scale. So they pay half and welfare pay the other half. I am sure some smaller companies will go under. A lot more never stopped work. They will be fine. Rescue package is been hammered out with the EU. For all EU countries.



Lol @ EU rescue package. Don’t you have several countries who are financial negatives and contribute nothing while having every other country pay to subsidize them? Why let them in? Aren’t you tired of the EU?

I’d understand if it were for military defense but the EU is not a prerequisite for NATO.

----------


## Cuchculan

It was all for the purpose of trading to begin with. Much of it still is. You can trade freely within the EU. Not charged anything extra. Step outside the EU and even order something for yourself and the amount you have to pay on it before they hand it over to you. When the UK does leave, those same rules will apply. I order a lot from UK sites. That will all stop when they leave the EU. Cheaper buying in the shops here. At the moment it is cheaper buying from the sites. No extra charges at all. 

Some countries are poorer. But Ireland needed a hand out a few years back. Country fell apart. Even the banks were broke. So you can borrow. End up having to pay back over a long period of time. It is better to remain in the EU. Trade deals are always there. The UK wanted out, but also wanted to be still able to keep the trade deal. They were told once they leave no trade deals would happen. 

Each country, for the sake of keeping this simple, gives so much to the EU pot. It might be based on how a country are doing. One doing good might give a bit more than one doing bad. The one doing good now might be doing bad some day in the future and they would give less then. So there is like a little nest egg. There when needed. Case of arriving at how much a country should get. Again some countries are doing better than other countries. So they won't need as much this time around.

----------


## CloudMaker

> It was all for the purpose of trading to begin with. Much of it still is. You can trade freely within the EU. Not charged anything extra. Step outside the EU and even order something for yourself and the amount you have to pay on it before they hand it over to you. When the UK does leave, those same rules will apply. I order a lot from UK sites. That will all stop when they leave the EU. Cheaper buying in the shops here. At the moment it is cheaper buying from the sites. No extra charges at all. 
> 
> Some countries are poorer. But Ireland needed a hand out a few years back. Country fell apart. Even the banks were broke. So you can borrow. End up having to pay back over a long period of time. It is better to remain in the EU. Trade deals are always there. The UK wanted out, but also wanted to be still able to keep the trade deal. They were told once they leave no trade deals would happen. 
> 
> Each country, for the sake of keeping this simple, gives so much to the EU pot. It might be based on how a country are doing. One doing good might give a bit more than one doing bad. The one doing good now might be doing bad some day in the future and they would give less then. So there is like a little nest egg. There when needed. Case of arriving at how much a country should get. Again some countries are doing better than other countries. So they won't need as much this time around.



This seems like an artificial limitation. Why can’t Europe have free trade without the EU?

And do you think countries like Greece will ever pay their fair share? LOL

----------


## Otherside

We have furlough in the UK, you get 80% of your salary if you're furloughed. The government repaid that to the company. But that'll likely be ending soon.

As a result, the redundancies have started. My sister lost her job earlier this week, see news about companies cutting jobs, shops closing up, or shutting down. 

EU started as a peace project I believe after WW2 (Europe has not always gotten on). Beyond that, EU gets better trade deals with other countries if it negotiates them as one block. There are countries that have a huge amount of access to the EU whilst not being members (Norway, Iceland and Switzerland have an arrangement with them). Suspect UK will eventually end up like that. 

EU isnt perfect - and I say this as someone who voted to remain - Hungary is pretty much a dictatorship and very little has been done about that one (they should have be removed, but they won't be, its near impossible to do that), Poland is starting to go that way. 

Overall benefits of it outweighed the cons of it. Beyond that countries are now too integrated into the EU that it becomes difficult to leave - UK leaving completely isn't easy, and we're a country that had quite a few opt-outs from the EU (we actually had a border, and didnt join the Euro currency). UK is heading for more economic damage because of it, some people saying they're might be food shortages. Few leavers/politicians are realizing it night not be so easy to just leave without problems, but tbh, at this point, they need to stop whining about it, realise this is what they wanted, and just get on with it at this point, and take the blame and responsibility for the consequences, that they were warned about. Those being the economic damage, possible food shortages, and the fact that theres a good chance the UK may cease to exist as a few countries leave it and gain independence from it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Did begin with just a few countries. Keep an eye on the Germans. No more world wars. But when the UK and Ireland joined in the early 70's it was more about trade than anything else. Nobody forces anybody to join the EU. Some countries are not interested at all. That is their choice. Others want in, but are always voted against. It did expand again a few years ago. The countries allowed to join at that time had a few EU member states not wanting them as members. You can have a split between member states. So many votes and you get in. You can have little groupings within the EU. Certain countries that stick closer together. They might all vote as one. With the hope that by doing so, what they are voting on is passed. Maybe they are trying to block something. That is politics for you. Think what annoyed the UK was that they thought they should be up there at the top with Germany and France. You might be against something and be lose a vote on it. Be told you have to do something under EU laws. Much like in US politics, you do try and lobby other countries to back you. Can work for you or work against you. The UK always had those who never wanted to be part of the EU. They have always been there.

----------


## sunrise

Didn't Russia play a role in Brexit?  They seem to be involved in a whole lot of nefarious crap.   Seems a safe bet is to do the opposite of what Russia wants.

----------


## Cuchculan

News to me if they did. But I only hear the Irish news. No idea why Russia would want the UK out of the EU. The UK would have been up in arms with them at that time because of a few deaths in the UK. Poison. Spy type stuff. That Russia denied. Maybe  
@Otherside
 knows something about Russia that I have yet to hear.

I am aware of the normal talk that Russia was said to have meddled in the voting during the referendum. Other than that, nothing.

----------


## sunrise

Saw a doc on Cambridge Analytica and thought it was mentioned.  Here's stuff from Wikipedia on the subject:


November 2017, it became public knowledge that Matthew Elliott, the chief executive of Vote Leave, was a founding member of Conservative Friends of Russia, and had been a target asset by someone known to be a Russian spy.[23]


The Russian government has sought to influence democracy in the United Kingdom through disinformation, cyber hacking, and corruption. While a complete picture of the scope and nature of Kremlin interference in the UK's June 2016 referendum is still emerging, Prime Minister Theresa May and the UK government have condemned the Kremlin?s active measures, and various UK government entities, including the Electoral Commission and parliamentarians, have launched investigations into different aspects of possible Russian government meddling.


June 2018, _The Guardian suggested that Arron Banks, the biggest donor to the campaign for leaving, and co-organiser of Leave.EU received the offer of a Russian gold mine, and had had a series of meetings with the Russian Ambassador. On 14 June 2018, Banks appeared before Parliamentary committee hearing, where he appeared to admit to having lied about his engagements with Russians, and later walked out refusing to answer further questions by citing a luncheon appointment with the Democratic Unionist Party_


17 October 2019, the Intelligence and Security Committee of the UK Parliament passes a completed report on allegations that Russian government-sponsored activities had an effect on the outcome of the referendum to Downing Street.

----------


## Cuchculan

Long live Mother Russia. There are a lot of very rich Russians in the UK. Some own football clubs. Who knows what the others get up to. Is not illegal to sponsor a political party if it is public knowledge. They have to be able to say where money came from. Lord knows some of them would be happy to take it off anybody. I doubt anybody would refuse funding. Once the source of the funding was above board in the eyes of the law. 

We all know what Russia were said to have done during the US elections. Much the same thing. Claim was they put Trump in power. True? We will never know. Bit like shaping the world the way they want it shaped. Or so we would be told.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, Russia wanted the UK out of the EU. It meddled in the Brexit referendum. The report on it is finally coming out tomorrow. 

Russia wants a weakened EU and weakened west. Putin has never quite managed to figure out that the cold war has ended. Sees a weakened west as a way to Russia being the big power in the world again. 

See what the report says tomorrow I guess, but if theres nothing in it, why was it not released months ago?

----------


## Cuchculan

I guess with the whole virus thing, at least in Ireland, the Russia news was relegated to non important. The big question, if Russia was found to have backed Brexit by funding those who wanted to leave, is that illegal? They could say the money came from a rich Russian coal miner. If that coal miner does have other business interests within the UK, then surely it would be legal. They would be considered as just a backer. If they had no other interest in the UK at all, that is were it all becomes a bit more dark. Legal or illegal? How close this person is to the Russian government and the likes. 

Will the EU be weaker without the UK in it? Is only 1 country. I am sure another country will now try and join the EU. This other country might border with Russia. As a lot of those new smaller countries are said to be in Europe. They hate Russia. Be worse for Russia to have all these former Soviet Union countries get into the EU. There is a good chance it could happen. If now staight away, in time.

----------


## CloudMaker

Increased unemployment benefits in the US are ending this month. The estimates show that within the next 30 days we’re going to see 30 million people evicted or foreclose on their homes. 

The number will probably get even bigger. That’s just the next month. 

How bad are things going to get when we have 30 million new homeless people walking around??

----------


## Otherside

> I guess with the whole virus thing, at least in Ireland, the Russia news was relegated to non important. The big question, if Russia was found to have backed Brexit by funding those who wanted to leave, is that illegal? They could say the money came from a rich Russian coal miner. If that coal miner does have other business interests within the UK, then surely it would be legal. They would be considered as just a backer. If they had no other interest in the UK at all, that is were it all becomes a bit more dark. Legal or illegal? How close this person is to the Russian government and the likes. 
> 
> Will the EU be weaker without the UK in it? Is only 1 country. I am sure another country will now try and join the EU. This other country might border with Russia. As a lot of those new smaller countries are said to be in Europe. They hate Russia. Be worse for Russia to have all these former Soviet Union countries get into the EU. There is a good chance it could happen. If now staight away, in time.



No way around it really, we're stronger together, and EU's one of the largest economies, and a rather influential country in the world. EU will certainly survive though, and UK will be hit a lot harder than EU. Got Germany and France still. 

Not sure how long it'll take for the othter countries to join. Montenegro, possibly soon. 2025 earliest supposely. Others have other issues - some quite serious - that need to be resolved. Albanias got a huge corruption problem, Serbia refuses to acknowledge Kosovo exists. Ukraines not even got an application in at the moment, so definatley a long while off. Accession is very slow. Turkey is...definatley not getting membership.

----------


## Otherside

> How bad are things going to get when we have 30 million new homeless people walking around??



Thats an insanely huge number to just happen all at once. Fallout from the virus is just huge. Terrifying. 

Probably see a huge amount like that here once furlough payments stop.

----------


## Cuchculan

They have put a cap pn a lot of things here. For now. Won't last for ever. Rent freeze and the likes. Landloards not allowed put rent up. All falls under some legal issues. Can only do it for so long before it is no longer legal. Cost of housing and appartments here is through the roof. Students want them. Landlords are aware of that. The prices go up. for years they had been talking about a rap cap / freeze. They can't do that for a long period of time. Might get away with it for a month or two. Seems landlords have rights too. I would call it to rip people off. They would call it earning money / a living. Will hit home soon enough. Other issues going on here that were leaving people homeless before this pandemic hit. Banks been allowed to sell your mortgage off to other companies. They might sell about 2,000 mortgages in one go. After that you are as good as fucked. People who buy them up your price to one you can't afford. Once you miss a payment, you lose your house / appartment. Is a big thing here in Ireland. Loads of people assumed they had a mortgage with bank A. As the bank does not have to inform you that they sold your mortgage to company B. Suddenly you get a letter from company B about your mortgage. That is when you first find out you are no longer with bank A and the price has gone up. Soon you are out of a house. Again it is not illegal. Though I assumed it was to begin with. All above board. No idea how many mortgages have been sold over the past number of years.

In Ireland we also have the tracker mortgage scandal. The logic was that fixed rates for a period would offer customers a degree of certainty with regard to repayments. In the majority of cases, the understanding on the customers' end was that when the fixed-rate period of their mortgage was finished, they would be moved back on to their original tracker mortgage rate. But, that is not what happened. In many instances banks would not return customers to their original tracker rates, instead putting them on higher fixed-rate and variable-rate loans. And, in a lot of cases where customers were put back on trackers by their banks, this was done so at a higher rate than the original tracker agreement. The effect of this was that people ended up, in many cases, paying hundreds of euro more than they had to on a monthly basis to service their mortgages. This resulted in extensive financial strain being unnecessarily put on people, with a number of people having their homes repossessed. But that is just the account holders themselves, so the overall number of people affected by the issue is likely in the hundreds of thousands when the full household is taken into consideration. Twenty-three mortgage holders have so far been identified who lost their homes as a result of being improperly moved from their low-rate tracker product to a higher rate loan. A further 79 buy-to-let customers affected have also had properties repossessed. 

For the record  the whole tracker mortgage thing was deemed illegal and the banks had to pay back millions to customers.

----------


## Otherside

Dublin sounds as bad as London. Saw a tiny box room (looked more like a cupboard) in a shared house for ?2k the other day. Ricidulous. 

It's currently illegal to evict anyone - even if they can't pay. Soon as that ends (think it will soon) those will start up, might be quite a few evictions happening.

----------


## Cuchculan

It shall be ending in 3 weeks time here. Then all hell will break loose. 

Landlords rip students off big time. Best off looking for a family who take people in. Room from them would be cheaper. Here we have about seven to a room in some places. Shouldn't be allowed. Places are kips. Seven does not mean cheaper. Means the landlord makes a lot more money.

----------


## Ironman

> Our main news headline was about hundreds of American tourists arriving in Ireland. Normally a good thing. There is uproar over it. America is the worst hit country in the world. Why are they even allowing people to leave the US? trump has banned all flights into the US. Until the US gets things a little better under control, all flights out should be banned as well. You arrive here and you are meant to self isolate for 2 weeks. Few of them got into trouble for refusing to self isolate. The main cause of the recent infections has been tourists. The people who give the health briefings are saying nobody should be allowed visit Ireland. But they are not the government. We are all waiting to see if the government acts on what the health experts are telling them they should be doing. Again we had no deaths yesterday. Was the same the day before. We have gotten the figures down to something that actually looks good. So why take risks?



Well, we have far more testing done here for one thing - I think I heard something like 60,000,00 tests have been administered in this pandemic and we just over 3,000,000 positives...... -> Second, you have to figure in the number of cases and then those who are no longer with us and those who are now okay.  We also had spike in the southern part of the country.....but mainly in cities where the demonstrations had been going down.  I have a mandatory mask thing in my state now, just to prevent the spread.  

I will NOT be wearing a mask when I exercise - I already target my runs for like 1am just to make sure I am ALONE.  The only people I see are the occasional car or the policeman.  I already suffered through five straight weeks of no exercise and am just now (three months after restarting) trying to get a rhythm going.  The summer heat and humidity even at night doesn't help this time of year.  Last night it as 24.5c with 90% humidity.  It was hard to breathe and sweat would not cool me down.  I came home, drank four quarts of sports drink and water.....and STILL had a headache from dehydration!  I can't wear a mask in those conditions!

I already wear a mask when I go to enclosed places like grocery shopping and stores, etc.  If I am outside in the open air and not around anyone, I take off the mask.  I have no problem with wearing a mask because i want to protect my mom.  She's 72.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just confusing here in Ireland. New law passed. Making it mandatory to wear masks in shops. Only the shops have a sign up about it as if it was just a suggestion made by the government. You can still enter all shops without masks. The government mentioned fines and even jail time for not wearing a mask. Clear sign that states it was only a suggestion. Bit like saying ' it is up to you '. 

Yesterday amused us a little. They announced 9 deaths from the virus. Why so funny? 1 of them was new. The other 8 happened about a month ago and were now been upgraded to covid-19. A whole month? Sounds like an old car. Just getting an upgrade. Kind of puts me in mind of this joke. 

Attachment 4715

----------


## Cuchculan

They were talking about schools going back here. Kids up to a certain age won't have to social distance at all. Because they are not known as carriers of the virus. Then we reach another age group. They have to social distance in the classrooms. If a kid comes down sick / unwell they want a place for that kid to be able to go in the school. Maybe it is just me, but if you were a teacher and a kid came down sick, would you actually want to go near that kid? Or would it be a case of ' stay the heck away from me little Johnny '. Nothing was mentioned about protective gear for the teachers. Maybe they think it would frighten young kids? But if someone does come down ill, and they have zero safety gear for teachers, what do they expect that teacher to do? Following this they contact the parents of the child. Who are then meant to come up to the school and take their kid home. Why home? This just seems to be making a bad situation even worse. They did mention a new form of testing for young kids. Not the same sort of test an adult would get. It just all seemed so mixed up when listening to it. Instead of lowering the risk to others, what they were suggesting, to me, seemed to put others more at risk. Though on the plus side not many kids have had the virus. More just they have no idea what will happen when they return to a classroom setting. They are bringing in more teachers. Seems like they are running with the plan of half the class one day and the other half the following day. Maybe using other areas of the schools as well. Like teaching in the gym or the school library. Listening to it you would think they were making it up as they were going along. With no real idea what they were actually doing. New things been thrown in every few minutes. As if someone just had a new idea and whispered it to the person doing the talking.

----------


## Otherside

Masks are compulsory here in shops, cafes (when ordering, although obviously, you can take it off when actually eating/drinking). A lot of shops are reluctant to enforce it though (although most people here and doing it). Cant say I blame them for not wanting to ask a 16 year old staff member to do it after that bus driver was assaulted and died in France. Some stores have just gotten there security guy to enforce it. 

Schools are on summer break now. England and Wales opened up a bit (only for a few age groups), Scotland didn't. 

Due to the fact that Scotland has handled the pandemic pretty well (compared to England), support for independence has surged. To the point that Government has started panicking.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is the UK handing out figures on active cases? Like we hear 25,000 plus. Reality? Out of 6 million people in Ireland, there are 196 active cases. Doesn't sound as bad when put that way. Most days we are having zero deaths now. We have seen a few more cases after we went to phase 3. That was expected. Hence they stayed on phase 3. Still waiting for phase 4 to begin. Seems to be a lot of younger people getting it now. Pub going age. The increase we saw happened after some pubs were allowed to open. 

Nothing really been enforced over here. Been on a train 3 times since they made it mandatory to wear masks. Hardly anybody on the train. Don't mind wearing a mask. No big deal. 

Northern Ireland are doing well. Went about a month with no deaths at all. They are more doing as the Republic is doing. At last we can Unite in something.

----------


## Otherside

I don't think UK is reporting recoveries, our numbers have been high though - still are a bit. We're not having anywhere near 0 deaths in England and Wales, Scotland at one point said they had. Couple of the Scottish islands have zero cases at the moment - they've just stopped anyone sailing across or flying in from the mainland. Isle of Man quite early on declared it had zero - they just shut off there borders to anyone who's not a resident there. Think the Channel Islands are similar - also shut there borders and have zero cases. 

Yeah, NI's numbers are very good. Makes a lot more sense for them to be doing with ROI is doing, do share an island and have an open border, after all.

----------


## Cuchculan

Spain is getting hit bad again. Germany and France have high numbers again as well. Though I think people knew there would be more cases the more active a country became. Here we saw that we were not ready for phase 4 and stayed on phase 3. If phase 4 had of went ahead, there would have been a lot more cases here. Because that is nearly the whole country opened back up again. We decided not to move forwards. Let us see the full brunt of phase 3. It has thrown up a fair few cases. Be good to live on a small island. Safest place. When our government said that people could now visit the islands off the west coast of Ireland, the islanders said ' no you can't '. Smart move.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, I'd love to be living on one of the islands right now.

Downside to that though is the lack of hospitals, or crisis beds in those hospitals. Seriously ill man on one of the Scottish Islands had to be flown an hour to the nearest hospital on the mainland.

Lot of people at the start of it had the great idea of going to these remote places with no cases because itd be safe, and hide out in a caravan park or go to there second home, often from big city hotspots. My area was one of them. Locals were pissed. Dont think I've ever seen them that angry. Had a few signs in our town with "**** off home, saes." (Meaning English) when the huge hoards were there, before the caravan parks shut and they all drove off home. 

Spain was on our no-quarantine list until a few days back. Then theyve taken it off because the cases are rising again. So everyone who rushed off to Spain for a holiday now had to quarantine for 14 days when they fly back in. Have a few on my Facebook who are over there and are demanding "compensation" and are shocked to discover that there employer doesnt have to pay sick pay.  Shouldn't have flown out on holiday during a pandemic. No idea why you'd want to be on a plane anyway with its recirculated air unless you absolutley have to. Surprised Britain is on anyones safe list to begin with.

----------


## Cuchculan

Here it is ' only travel were vital '. A holiday in the sun is not vital. As they really check passports like they hadn't done before, we are seeing some people having welfare cut for leaving the country. You can't be job seeking if you are not in the country. Before all this the passports would not have been checked like they are today. Names taken and the likes. They are looking up names. Some say it is unfair. Is a little bit sneaky. Can a trip be vital if you are on welfare? Other can claim it is a working trip. 

Did hear about all those English people in the sun is Spain. Change of rules before they came back to England. No doubt the holidays were cheaper. Get some people to use your business. Offer them all deals. Here people are been told to holiday in Ireland. Be it camping or caravans. Makes more sense. 

My Niece was due to visit Scotland this weekend. Her boyfriend is over there. She would have to self isolate when she came back to Ireland. The coin is in the air still about going or not. Is an easy one to work around. Go North. Ferry across. North again coming home. If coming from the North of Ireland you don't have to self isolate.

----------


## Otherside

Holidays are dirt cheap at the moment. Most people aren't, don't intend to, and don't think much of those travelling. You see images of empty airports here. 

Yeah, usually just gone through quite quickly in Dublin. Takes about ten seconds in normal times. 





> My Niece was due to visit Scotland this weekend. Her boyfriend is over  there. She would have to self isolate when she came back to Ireland. The  coin is in the air still about going or not. Is an easy one to work  around. Go North. Ferry across. North again coming home. If coming from  the North of Ireland you don't have to self isolate.



Nobody with any sense will break that Good Friday Agreement. And you don't need passports to travel between two parts of the same country. So North is a strange but needed loophole. If I wanted to enter ROI undetected, go to NI, and cross by road.

----------


## sunrise

Over a 150K deaths have been reported in the U.S. and still some want schools to fully open back up.  Weird that people forget that kids aren't immune to COVID and have died from it.  Even weirder, is to conveniently ignore the risks posed to teachers/staff and the students' own families.  The push for reopening of schools here is for political reasons - it's tied to backers of charter schools and proponents of school vouchers for private education.

----------


## Cuchculan

Drug smugglers are getting busted here in their droves. Thinking now would be a safe time to smuggle their drugs. Amount of vans / cars stopped and the amount of drugs inside them. Some are dressing as paramedics. Important people. Is working well for the police on one hand. But if they want to stake a place out they are more easily seen at the moment. Still less traffic than normal on the roads. They stand out more. Just as much as the smugglers stand out too. 

But the route via the North is been used by people from the UK to visit Ireland without having to self isolate. People are calling for more checks on trains coming down from the North. Plus UK license plates. Few weeks back nearly all the cases in a week were tourists. 

Is still only young kids in school here. Maybe 5-6 years old. Still working out what to do about older kids. Nothing is certain as of yet. More teachers are been drafted in. We know that much. Smaller amounts in classrooms. Schools can be a bad place for anything to spread quickly.

----------


## Cuchculan

Case numbers getting bigger by the day here. Though no deaths. Younger people catching it. Phase 4 will be stopped yet again. This is the result of phase 3. They half expected more cases. They got them. Worrying thing is the community cases. Not caught from anybody you know. That has picked up again. Talking maybe 50 plus new cases a day for the past few days. We had been down to 1 or 2 a month ago. Phase 3 meant more places opened. More people back to work. Cluster cases are happening. Building sites mainly. Curious to see how to go come the 10th of the month. That was the new date for phase 4 after it was cancelled last time around.

----------


## Otherside

Larger cases here, wouldn't surprise me ofnwe start to lockdown a bit again. They delayed the lifting of some restrictions, and put some lockdown restrictions on the North of England again. Not so great in North England, apparently. But, the pubs are staying open. I think they're hoping to be able to avoid a second lockdown with a couple of localized lockdowns where there's a sudden surge in cases.

----------


## Cuchculan

I would ask ' what did they expect '. You have a virus all around the world. It is not going to just vanish. That would be far too easy. Like a train on tracks that just keep on going. Unless you put something in the way of that train, it will continue on and on. They wanted to open the country back up over time. Problem here was that phase 2 went so well. They rushed into phase 3. Pubs are been blamed for a lot of it. As they never went by the rules. Was only pubs that sold food. You rang in advance. Booked a time. Had to have a meal. Could only stay for 90 minutes. Videos of pubs began doing the rounds. They were packed. Hundreds in them. Even more outside the pubs. All pubs were meant to be opening from the 10th. I can't see that happening. Some building sites were even shut down again. Factories too. Clusters of cases. Is not going to just stop. You need to have something to stop it. Which they don't have.

----------


## Cuchculan

From Monday it is all about masks. Not wearing one? No entry to all shops. You have to wear one. Not just in the actual shops. Second you enter the complex. Phase 4 put off for another month. Pub owners are going mad. For all the new cases we have had, we have had zero deaths. You do have those who are not believing in what they are been told. Thinking the government is making all this up to get at younger people. Let's be honest, it was the younger people who ignored everything all along. Shopping next week should be interesting. This morning you still had those without masks on. What will the no mask people do next week?

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, here they're supposed to contact trace (so you give them names and phone number and you get a call if someone else there gets it), seperate everyone out, perspex/whatever. Nope, not happening. And huge crowds outside the pub I passed the other day. City in Scotland locked down again, locals are pissed, outbreak has been linked to several bar and the odd nightclub that opened when it wasn't meant to. Lot of naming and shaming going on on Facebook, theres a huge list of places that were not behaving. 

I'm honestly slightly surprised that London hasn't been locked down again. Gonna spread like wildfire on the underground trains. Wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't at somepoint though. 

Starting a new job and been told that I am, therefore, going to be working from home for the next few months. Even though gov is encouraging people to go back to the office. Barbados has decided to capitalize on the new work from home trend, and is offering out visas for people to go and work there remotely. If it wasn't for the fact that I don't really want to be sat on a plane next to a super-spreader, I'd be tempted. Nice place to live for a year, heh. (And they're probably handling it a lot better than the UK.).

----------


## Cuchculan

I did hear about Scotland earlier. That made our news. Pubs will never work the way they are been used right now. Meant to be different. But they are not going by the rules. We are seeing the exact same results here. 

I want to go with you. Sounds too nice. Tropical. Sunshine. Craziest one I have heard of so far was in South America or one of the middle America countries. It was put as simple as ' if you leave your house, the army will shoot you '.That would work. Crazy dictator. Philippines. That's where that was. Seriously threatened to kill anybody who left the house.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just when you think this thing might be easing, you are hit with a lot more cases. 96 today. Mainly in 3 counties. Clusters. One is were refugees would be kept until they become legal. Those places do be packed. But it has shown nothing has changed. The less cases were when there were less people outside their houses. Lot of factories closed down as well. But in the 3 main counties it is like day 1 of lockdown all over again for the next few weeks at least. Just until we see where this going. Leo is no longer in charge. FF are the main party and were quick to do everything FG never did. No hanging around. Just shut down places and make everybody wear masks. As in you have no choice / say in the matter. That should have been done from day 1. Might have seen less cases. But FG never made masks mandatory at all. The second power changes hands and masks are made mandatory. Even though FF and FG are power sharing. Is like FF saying ' this is how you should have done it. Next few weeks we will know if round 2 is here.

----------


## Cuchculan

2015 Fauci and Obama visit a lab in Wuh Han , China 
2017 Fauci stated this :

Attachment 4718

----------


## Lucid

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/ob...tes-wuhan-lab/

The visit doesn't seem to be real.The doctor did predict a surprise outbreak though.I lean towards his vast experience with infectious diseases versus anything nefarious.

----------


## Cuchculan

Hard to know what is real and what is fake these days.

----------


## CloudMaker

> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/ob...tes-wuhan-lab/
> 
> The visit doesn't seem to be real.The doctor did predict a surprise outbreak though.I lean towards his vast experience with infectious diseases versus anything nefarious.



LOL @ believing Snopes  ::  I’ve got to side with Cuchculan on this one. Awfully convenient coronavirus has been around for over 20 years and yet suddenly this strain comes out of China during an election year of the US with the president that has been trying get the world to divest from China and started a trade war. 

China is the only economy with GDP growth. Almost like they knew being one of the only powerful authoritative governments would allow them to much more easily handle quarantine than everyone else.

----------


## Lucid

I stand by my opinion that the visit to the lab is misinformation and there a surely more places to fact check the story than snopes lol.Corana virus strains have been in circulation for quite some time.The same can be said for influenza but that didn't stop the Spanish Flu.

I do find the 2017 article from Dr. Fauci much more interesting tbh.

Regarding China and Covid 19.Just my opinion again but to imply that China intentionally set this in motion has to be really concrete proven.

----------


## Cuchculan

Fact for you all. Before this virus I never heard of Wuhan. Now it seems everybody who is anybody was there over the past decade. Seriously had never heard of the place before. I guess my point is it would at least make me question why these people visited the place to begin with? Not like it is a well know part of China. It might be. To others. But I can think of bigger regions / cities. What was in Wuhan to make it worth a visit?

----------


## Lucid

That is a good point and something to think about.Wuhan is home to a bio safety lab 4.Basically the most dangerous type.There is one somewhat close to where I live also in Galveston TX.My understanding is that there was some shared research and safety oversite.Way over my pay grade but intelligence agencies would have at least an educated guess on if there was a breach and if it was accidental.That is where the proof is so hard to come by.

----------


## CloudMaker

> That is a good point and something to think about.Wuhan is home to a bio safety lab 4.Basically the most dangerous type.There is one somewhat close to where I live also in Galveston TX.My understanding is that there was some shared research and safety oversite.Way over my pay grade but intelligence agencies would have at least an educated guess on if there was a breach and if it was accidental.That is where the proof is so hard to come by.



I agree intel agencies may know more but I doubt they’d divulge anything noteworthy to the public unless they’d benefit from it. The CIA and NSA both operate like shadow governments without accountability to the public.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is actually gets worse here in Ireland again. Clusters of cases are meaning 200 per day again. Most of it is down to stupid people. Not doing what they should be doing. Age of those infected has lowered. From 2 cases in about 5 days and zero deaths back to 200 cases yesterday. But younger age group means no deaths in a while. Slowly they are locking counties down again. 3 last week. I think 1 more will be locked down tomorrow. Like been back on day 1 again. Way I see it is that in those early months it was mainly Dublin and Cork taken the hits. Now it is nearly every county. Curious to see what they do about it. Because there is no way of stopping it. Have always said that. Not just going to disappear. Phase 4 won't be happening for some time yet. They keep putting it off. I don't blame them either. If you can't handle phase 3, go backwards to phase 2 again. Wait and see what happens. A body blow to the idiots who have broke the rules from day 1.

----------


## Cuchculan

With schools due to start back next month, Germant has reported a lot of cases in schools. First country to do so. That is the big question, should they open all schools again? Germany was one of the first countries to open its schools. They are seeing the results of doing so now. Maybe they are doing something wrong. Something other countries can do different.

----------


## Otherside

Scotland opened up its schools, and the images have been chaos. No masks, not much distancing. Like this -  



Don't think they've been back long enough for us to see if theres any cluster of cases yet. 

England is opening them up fully in September. Argument is that the kids are being disadvantaged by not going to school, by missing out on education. Few universities aren't going to open - they're saying they're going to be fully remote learning this year.

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a friend who teaches in Scotland. Few cases in the school she works at. Also in some other schools too. Not many at the moment. Just give it time. Normal flu season is getting closer. That should be interesting.

----------


## CloudMaker

One of the big reasons they pushed for opening schools in the US is that a large portion of child abuse cases are reported by children to their schools

----------


## Cuchculan

Been a few weeks since 
@JamieWAgain
 has been around. Hope she didn't come down with the virus. She normally pops onto the forum most days. That is forum life for you. People vanish and you are left guessing. 

Schools are back here the start of next month. Just curious to see how they are going to do things. They have floated many ideas around. So many people in a classroom. The big thing here was all the current politicians who were caught at some big event. This 2 days after the government announced that only 30 people could attend indoor events. There was well over 80 of them. So far only 1 has resigned. The public want all the others to go too. Disaster for the government. As those caught belonged to the main party in power. They have all said sorry and that they done wrong. That is not good enough for the public. They try and promote one thing and then break their own rules 2 days later. What a botch up.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I’m alive and well Cuchculan. Thanks for thinking of me. Been busy trying to save my business. We have several boutiques throughout my state and the numbers are brutal. Last week was the first great week sales wise since we reopened so maybe we’re starting to see an uptick. Also, everyone here is so knowledgeable and I learn all different perspectives but from my perspective we can’t afford to shut down again. Our school children are being harmed unless schools are reopened.

----------


## Cuchculan

> I’m alive and well Cuchculan. Thanks for thinking of me. Been busy trying to save my business. We have several boutiques throughout my state and the numbers are brutal. Last week was the first great week sales wise since we reopened so maybe we’re starting to see an uptick. Also, everyone here is so knowledgeable and I learn all different perspectives but from my perspective we can’t afford to shut down again. Our school children are being harmed unless schools are reopened.



Good to hear Jamie. That you are at least safe and well. Most important thing of all.

----------


## Cuchculan

Case numbers are still going back up here. Schools are back. Pubs still not allowed to open. The thing I still wonder about is the normal flu. Is nearly that time of year again. But we are told if we have flu like symptoms to ring our GP. Because Covid has flu like symptoms. Are they going to write every normal flu down as Covid? Thousands will have the flu over the next few months. Another worry with some people is that Covid will come with the normal flu. It will be a mutated version of the flu that will include Covid. I will be curious to see how they handle the normal flu. Because old people and sick people do die each year from the flu. 

But there is growing unrest starting to happen. People not happy with the government. Normal Anti Mask people. People who want the pubs open. Seems like we are the only country in Europe with no pubs open. The police have been handed the power to break up house parties. Though pub owners want everywhere that sells drink closed. In other wors ' if you won't let us open, don't let anywhere sell drink at all '. 

Golf Gate, as they called it, goes on. This was the big dinner for politicians and judges with more than the allowed numbers. One even returned from Europe to attend it. Few heads have rolled so far. People want others sacked too. As they made the new laws and then went and broke them.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Case numbers are still going back up here. Schools are back. Pubs still not allowed to open. The thing I still wonder about is the normal flu. Is nearly that time of year again. But we are told if we have flu like symptoms to ring our GP. Because Covid has flu like symptoms. Are they going to write every normal flu down as Covid? Thousands will have the flu over the next few months. Another worry with some people is that Covid will come with the normal flu. It will be a mutated version of the flu that will include Covid. I will be curious to see how they handle the normal flu. Because old people and sick people do die each year from the flu. 
> 
> But there is growing unrest starting to happen. People not happy with the government. Normal Anti Mask people. People who want the pubs open. Seems like we are the only country in Europe with no pubs open. The police have been handed the power to break up house parties. Though pub owners want everywhere that sells drink closed. In other wors ' if you won't let us open, don't let anywhere sell drink at all '. 
> 
> Golf Gate, as they called it, goes on. This was the big dinner for politicians and judges with more than the allowed numbers. One even returned from Europe to attend it. Few heads have rolled so far. People want others sacked too. As they made the new laws and then went and broke them.



Your political controversies sound so nice compared to ours LOL. 

We have people rioting in the streets, burning down buildings, and now even shooting each other.

----------


## Cuchculan

We have the weekly no masks protests going on. Thousand can turn up at them. Were a number of arrests made last week. People are getting fed up at this stage. I can see the protests getting bigger in number and worse. Now the police have the law to enter a house with a gathering and break it up. People will begin to fight back soon. Not saying shootings or even bad riots. Will get out of hand at some stage.

----------


## Cuchculan

So the schools opened. Within a few days they had closed a few of them down again after outbreaks in the schools. Is up to the HSE ( Our National health board ) to decide on what happens with each school. This is only week 1. Number of schools closed already. Interesting to see what happens over the coming weeks. 

Ine amusing thing was the HSE leaflet about testing for the virus. One line clearly read that the tests are never certain. You could get tested. But just because it comes back positive or negative that does not mean that was the right result. Strange thing to read in a HSE leaflet. They are the ones rinning the show come the end of the day. Now they are telling us the tests results might not be right.

Attachment 4721

----------


## Otherside

We're seeing a few outbreaks - couple of towns and cities going back under lockdown. Every now and then they stick another country back on the "have to isolate for two weeks on return" list. They announce it with about a days notice on Twitter, half the time. Causes chaos. Everyone tries to get on a plane, trane or boat back to the UK before the cutoft. People started hiring private planes in desperation. Can't say I have much sympathy - this has happened before, with Spain first, then France. if you go abroad on holiday, you should know at this point that you could end up having to isolate for two weeks.

I think you can false-positive or false-negatives. I'm not sure how common it is. I think we finally have enough now. Mum had symptoms the other week and was able to get one easily. They send it in the post here, or you go to a drive through.

Had to go into London today and honestly, despite worrying about that, feel a lot safer here than elsewhere. They're actually taking contact tracing details, people are actually wearing masks and distancing. Its very odd seeing it a lot more empty and quiet than before. And there being no tourists. A lot emptier without the tourists.

----------


## Cuchculan

If anywhere is going to be put back on lockdown it will be Dublin. Case numbers are high here. But we have the non believers. What is confusing people is the fact that now old people are not catching the virus. Thus zero deaths for a good while. All those recent cases are under 45. That is what they don't believe. They think the government is making things up. Aiming it at younger people. Old people no longer getting infected. Plus this government is contradicting what the old government had said in a lot of areas. Yet FG are still in power with FF. We are hearing different things from FF. So over the next week we all get the form about how to live with Covid. In other words it will be here for some time to come. They want a fresh start. So they are starting over with facts. Plus people want current numbers. Hardly anybody in hospital these days. The people want to know why. What has changed? Back in March the hospitals were packed. People were dying. Today no deaths and a few people in hospital. Most people who they say have it are at home. Hence I spoke about the normal flu in an earlier post. Wondering are they counting the normal flu as Covid these days? Thus no needing to go to hospital. Nobody dying either. We also have thousands not showing up to be tested. That is the latest worry for the government.

----------


## Cuchculan

Virus is back full force here. Not that we are been told that. Nearly all cases in Dublin. Government hasn't a clue what they are doing. Not like they have locked us down or anything. Meant to be live on TV addressing the public last night about how to stay safe. But two of the government came down with the virus. Ones who were about to tell us what we should and should not do. Hard not to laugh. More house parties causing the outbreaks. Simple answer? Stop the sale of alcohol. Too easy an answer.

----------


## Otherside

Virus is coming back here. You are now not allowed to meet more than 6 other people in public. Unless you're going Pheasant hunting. Then you can meet more than six. That there tells you all you need to know about our government. 

Some areas are locked down again - lot of Scotland is and the North of England. London still seems to be fine. Lot of people starting to wonder though if we're about to be locked down again. Wouldn't surprise me. We've had quite a few parties, quite a few bars ignoring social distancing. Universities just went back this month. Will be outbreaks there. No way are the first years going to not be having huge parties. One student already been handed a ?10k fine for a huge party. 


Been told I'm likely working from home until next Spring at the earliest. Half tempted to go work remotely somewhere a bit sunnier than this. Quite a few of the caribbean countries are cashing in on that and offering visas to do that. Might as well just sit on my laptop in Aruba or Barbados. Very tempting.

----------


## Cuchculan

There are 2 main parts of Dublin were the case numbers are high. Scumbag areas. Well known for doing all the wrong things. But they have a new system here now. We will be in lockdown by tomorrow. Or close enough to it. As nearly all the cases are in Dublin. Lot of places will be forced to close down again. My view? Target the areas that are not doing what they are meant to do. We will all have to pay because of them. Elsewhere in Dublin things are normal. But the change of government mid crisis was a mistake. Even though it is the same two parties sharing power. Just new leader as such who is doing things his way. It is not working. We had the cases so low at once and zero deaths. Then power changed hands. House parties they are blaming. Yet they still sell drink. If they want to see is that right answer, ban the sale of drink. Stop the house parties. See if the numbers come down.

Do an edit to say we have been put on lockdown for 3 weeks. Number of places have been closed for those 3 weeks. But you can still buy alcohol. Shops and other places. Idiots. Ban the booze. Solve the problem.

----------


## Otherside

Theres rumours of a larger lockdown might be coming Monday. Guess we'll see. Don't know if it will be a full lockdown or not, or just more restrictions. We can't meet more than six people, or be in a group of more than six now. They want to keep workplaces and schools open.

Its pub crawls and parties being blamed for it here. Few cases that have made the news of huge parties, or someone returning from a holiday then not quarantining and going on a pub crawl. 

My mother is panicking about trains, of all things. Just as likely to catch it at the store, Id say. I can't really avoid using them given I don't drive, and I'm in the London area anyway. Impossible to drive here really.

----------


## Cuchculan

Our local Gelic football team have a few players who have the virus. Hard to know if they got during a game or at the bar connected to the club. First cases of it in this area. Not going down very well. As you can imagine. 

Lot of places still opened here. Even under the new restrictions. Surprised to see so many places still opened. Anywhere that serves food can still do so, but indoors. You have to sit outside. That only means the same amount of people only outside instead of inside. 

Nearly all places were people can gather indoors has shut down. So we can guess what they were thinking. Cases are happening from indoor meetings. Meant to be freezing cold starting next week too. Who is going to want to sit outside?

----------


## Otherside

That's exactly what happened with Aberdeen Football Club - they went on a pub crawl, and then two of there team tested positive. The rest had to isolate for two weeks. People were furious. Who knows where they got it from, but they shouldn't have been on that pub crawl. Aberdeen later had a flare up and was locked down again because of idiots in pubs not distancing, or going on pub crawls. 

Been told that it's better outdoors than in. No restrictions that way at the moment. See what Boris says Tuesday I guess, and hope whatever he says makes sense. So far we've had "Go to work, but don't go to work. Go outside, but don't". Helpful. 

There was a big anti-maskers protest yesterday in central London. Got to listen to one of them ranting loudly on an underground train last night. Apparently we're becoming a dystopian version of Nazi Germany and we'll all be told to wear Burkas next. And there I was thinking Nazi Germany was fairly dystopian to begin with.

----------


## Cuchculan

One woman called it ' The Scamdemic ' here the other day on the radio. People still think they are are been fooled. If our case numbers keep on rising we will be locked down fully. Yesterday the numbers were very high. they do think they will just keep going up. Now with them saying that, why allow certain places to remain open? Is like they are expecting it, but still don't want to lock us down again in full. That confuses me. As for alocohol? Ban it. Or the sale of it. If house parties are to blame. But pubs outside of Dublin are all open. Let us all see how that works out.

----------


## Otherside

Boris made a speech today. So we're not quite locked down, but we're once again being told to work from home (most people were anyway) rather than travel to work so we can buy that overpriced coffee rubbish from Starbucks on the way to prevent it from going bust as we were all told a month back. Bit of a uturn there. 

Pubs and restaurants are to close at 10. Scotland and Wales have gone further than that. But not a full lockdown. If the numbers go higher, it might be.  

They've come up with some bizarre mass testing plan called "Operation Moonshot", where we can all get tested all the time whenever we want to do anything. Bit ambitious, they're running out of tests again. Nearest one Mum could get one the other day was in the Scottish Highlands. She lives in the South East of England. 

Furlough payments (so Gov was paying 80% of wages for those who couldnt work) end in a month, so does the eviction ban. If they do uturn theres a wave of evictions and homelessness coming along soon. Ridiculous considering that certain businesses are not allowed to reopen, and theyve locked down again fully in a few parts of the UK.

The toliet roll hoarding has begun again, the store is empty.

----------


## Cuchculan

The numbers are just getting hifger by the day. Logical really. But we take those numbers and know they all would of had contact with at least 3 other people. You can sort of guess the numbers in a few weeks time from that alone. We will be back to a thousand plus cases a day. The worry yesterday was not all cases were in Dublin. Lot of cases in other parts of the country. So they have to come up with a plan. This virus is not going away. We are seeing all the football players in England come down with it now. Few games called off the other night after a number of players at various clubs tested positive. That means the rest of the team have to self isolate now. Which in turn means they are not allowed play games. Going to be a strange season. Here in Ireland they want to play the All- Ireland championship. How can they with all the cases? The final would have been about three weeks ago. I can't see it happening with these numbers. With flu season nearly upon us too. That will really cause more problems. Case of learning to live with the virus. Which is what they are trying to help people with now. They accept it will be there for a long time. So big change in what they were doing. The virus is now part of life. We have to learn to live with that fact. How to go about things with the virus out there.

----------


## Otherside

So, new screw up here. This time, in Universities. 

So they went back this month. So off all the 18 year olds go to Student accommodation, all being told that university will be running. They're all told "don't be stupid, theres a pandemic happening. Dont throw parties and go to the bar."

And what happened? They threw parties and went to the bar.

Now theres outbreaks in student accommodation blocks  several cases. And so theyve been locked down. Noone in, noone out. Few rumours of it being enforced by the police, how true that is, who knows. 

I dont know why anyone thought they wouldnt throw parties or go to the bar. Rather naive to think that wouldn't happen. You get a bunch of 18 year olds who are legally able to drink for the first time, give them more money than theyve ever seen before in there life from grants/loans and a large overdraft, and put them in a flat with other 18 years with no parents about - they're going to party and go to bars. That's what they do normally, that's the student experience. Usually you'd get "freshers flu" from that, just it's a bit more deadly this year. But, guess the unis didnt want to miss out on the tuition and accommodation fees.

----------


## Cuchculan

It is out of control here. Only way to put it. The government is split on how to handle it. One party saying one thing. The other another thing. They want to lock more counties down. For a small country the figures are far too high. They even think young people are catching it on purpose to make themselves immune. That is a new one on me. It was a claim made the other day. Urging them not to do that. We all know the areas in Dublin that have it worse. You would kind of expect it in these areas. More parties than you can imagine. The police doing nothing at all. Big outdoor rave last week. Police knew about it. They were told in advance. Drugs and alcohol. The police just ignored it. More about how far the government are willing to go with the whole lock down thing. The could put us on level 4 or level 5 lock down. Leaving only certain shops open. Be like when it all began back in March. But if we look at the population of each county, a few other counties have higher case numbers per population. Is only getting worse.

If you are on FB, check out the Dublin Live page. Is the page we nearly all have saved. All the latest news from around Dublin.

----------


## Cuchculan

Since day 1 of all of this, I have questioned why travel had been allowed between the North and South of Ireland. Easy way to spread the virus. Finally there have been calls to stop trains / travel North to South. The North is now getting hit hard. They had their highest number of cases yesterday. Dublin is just as bad. Train from the North arrives in Dublin. Easy to keep spreading it by moving between North and South. Curious to see if they do restrict travel now.

----------


## Otherside

Good Friday, I suspect. Theyre wary about risking it. Although I don't know if that doesn't mean you cant put a temporary border there between NI and ROI, or put a quarantine period on any travel between the two. 

Same reason why theyll be careful with shutting off NI from the rest of the UK. Enough unionists who'd rather shut off the border to keep the ferries between Belfast and GB going.

----------


## Cuchculan

Won't be any border. Just no trains between Belfast and Dublin. The two worst infected places in the whole of Ireland. I can see parts of the North been locked down. Numbers are too high. Dublin is locked down to a degree. We can't leave the County. If they do that in Belfast, that would stop the trains coming down here.

Worth adding in that police on both sides of the border do work together. Joint task force. Only they are not allowed to cross into the North without telling the PSNI. They work well together. Cars could be easily stopped. Irish police stopping them in the Republic. PSNI in the North. Both within viewing distance of each other.

----------


## Cuchculan

Over 600 cases yesterday and 10 deaths. Scotland had its highest numbers as well since it all began. Nothern Ireland had its highest numbers too. Yet nobody wants to use the second wave words. Government here seem afraid to lock things down again. Police are looking into a march that had well over a thousand people at it yesterday. They marched down a small street in town. Took the place over and had a sit down protest. Madrid gone into full lock down again too. Far from getting better. With Winter still to come.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, they don't want to lock things down here again either. Not sure economy can cope with that. You've got big names going bust or announcing redundancies. Cineworld/Regal was the big one today, shutting off temporarily. (they're blaming James Bond being delayed.) But they're tightening restrictions. Local lockdowns in places, can't meet more than 6 other people, bars/restaurants must close at 10. Countries being taken off the no-quarantine list quite often now. And stopping people from going in. Problem is it's all announced in a very confusing way. Our Prime Minister blurting out wrong informtion at times also doesn't help. Today it was "you get ?500 a week if you have to self-isolate." (You don't.). The other day it was blurting out the wrong rules about a local lockdown, telling people that they could do things that were restricted under the local lockdown.

Track and Trace was the scandal today. Everytime you go into a bar/restaurant/cafe here you need to give your details, then they can trace you if someone else in the bar/restaurant/cafe tests positive. But they've apparently been storing the information about who they need to contact on an excel spreadsheet. The excel spreadsheet ran out of room. So a lot of these people haven't been contacted. The question is, why on earth were they using an excel spreadsheet for that? Idiots.

----------


## Cuchculan

We were told we have one last chance. Get it right or we move to level 5 lockdown. That will be everywhere locked down. Bit like having your father moaning at you. Medical lot told the government to lock us back down. But the government wouldn't do that. For some reason they banned all football. Saying that people have house parties after football matches? only videos we have seen have been crowds in a pub cheering Liverpool on. That is not Irish football. The league here in not professional. Fans would not party over results of games here in Ireland. Hardly any fans go to the games. They all prefer the English game and English teams. Bamming all football here was a mystery. Whole country was moved to level 3 lockdown. Dublin has been on level 3 for a week or two already. Police handed more powers. Not that they do anything at all. Curfew in some areas and no alocohol sold would have been the right call. Government had not got the bottle to do that.

----------


## CloudMaker

Attachment 4728

UK being hit hard again  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

The normal flu will throw back a positive result if tested for the virus. No surprise there. Flu vaccine will also give a positive result. People who get tested in nursing homes and the likes should all come back positive. Numbers will spike big time now. But not all will be because of Covid. Lot of elderly people die each year. If they had the flu vaccine before they died it will be put down to Covid. Going to have a lot of false numbers.

----------


## Otherside

UK is bad again. Bad in the North of England. Numbers are going high and I'm hearing people here say they'll be another lockdown coming soon. We're expecting it. The numbers are there. They're reopening the temporary hospitals and morgues again in the North. Never used last time. Wonder if they're expecting more. 

"We'll be looked down for Christmas." Pretty much everyone has said that. I don't think it will go down so well this time. The financial support isnt there this time either, they've cut that. It's going to be harder to get people here to accept a second lockdown.

----------


## Cuchculan

Lot of bogus results coming back here. The Irish national team had players come back positive after been tested the day before a game in another country. They could not play. Tested back home they came back as negative. How many more people is this happening too? As I said in the above post, people with the flu are coming back positive as well. Our numbers are higher than ever as well. the WHO said lockdowns was not the way forward. Lot of deaths downgraded too. Now saying they were not Covid related. Is all bloody confusing. I have no doubt you would have heard about all the leading experts from around the world coming together and signing a paper calling for herd immunity. Boris refused to entertain the idea. They are calling on all countries to take that route. Accepting that so many will die to gain the end result. I don't think anybody has a clue about anything at the moment. Different messages from different people. These are meant to be the world's leading experts.

----------


## Otherside

We already tried Herd Immunity here, and it didnt go so well. Problem is that the hospitals get overwhelmed by the number of cases, that they cant cope with that + non-covid related emergencies that will still happen. That's what happened last time. What some hospitals are warning is about to happen again. 

What's interesting now is that SAGE - the govs science advisors - have come and said that Gov is not doing enough, that the local lockdowns in the North arent enough to stop it, won't do enough. Gov is trying to keep the economic powerhouse London open I think.

----------


## Cuchculan

As it is working out now here, Dublin has the lowest numbers. Few weeks ago we had the highest. But it has come out that four weeks of planes landing from highly infected countries has been going on. Over 400 flights into Dublin. No idea why this is still been allowed to happen. Apart from the economy. So how many infected people flew into Dublin? The Border Counties have it worse. On both sides of the Border. They done great back in March / April. Hardly any cases at all. No go Counties at the moment.

----------


## CloudMaker

Attachment 4733

I guess Christmas is cancelled in the UK

----------


## Cuchculan

New Years Eve will be even more fun. Think of the thousands who gather each year. I can see most still trying to gather. In the normal places they gather around the world. 

Christmas is a bloody boring time of year. Will be another one to look out for. As people like to drink a lot during the whole Christmas period. Still have Halloween to come first though. Over here we are locked down at the moment. Will be for Halloween. Telling parents to keep their kids in the house. No going door to door. 

The police will only enter a house if a large crowd has gathered. Few home made pubs have popped up here in Ireland. Police found one last week. Some set up. Working beer taps and everything. Shows the lengths some people are willing to go to.

----------


## Otherside

Police go in if theres huge gatherings, been a few cases of students throwing house parties of 30+. Not allowed more than 6 people in a group here. So, no huge family gatherings. Most of mine are in Scotland though, and I'm in the South of England. Dont have a car, so would have to take a plane. Which I really dont want to do. Potentially being sat on the same plane as a super-spreader with recirculated air, and having to wear a mask for an hour and a half? No thanks. 

The problem I think will happen it the North of England is in lockdown and has restrictions on having Christmas celebrations, whilst the South does not. Quite a few places in the North have restrictions, whilst its life as normal really here in the South. North has long felt like it's been "left behind" by the South, now feels like decisions are being made about Lockdowns happening in the North by London politicians who havent got much of a clue about them, who are refusing to provide any funding and financial support for to businesses and people who are made unemployed by the lockdowns. 

Colleague of mine living in the North said to me "The South better not be allowed to have Christmas whilst we are not, a lot of anger here if that happens."

----------


## Cuchculan

Rules of 6 here too. Police will have new powers next week to fine people on the spot. We await to see what happens. On the radio there was a member of the travelling community talking. He said his own people are spreading it more than anybody else in Ireland. They like to move around in large numbers. Now if we had of said that we would have gotten into trouble. They are saying it themselves. 

Still the border counties have it worse here. Dublin is bad. If you take how many people live in a county. Cavan is the worst now. If we use this figure the medical people have used since day 1. You know, they want to get it down to 1. That would flatten their curve. Cavan is on about 4 or 5 on that scale. Dublin might be around 2 or just under 2. Cavan is a small county. 

Did joke today that Chris Rea won't be allowed drive home for Christmas this year. They are stopping people coming home to Ireland for Christmas. Yet tourists can still fly into the country? We did hear of one tourist who they called a super spreader. Flew in and infected up to 50 people. Still they allow them to come. Stupid really. Shops can only sell food. That is shops that might sell clothes as well. Out of fairness to clothes shops. I did ask why drink was still been sold in shops when pubs are closed, out of fairness to pubs. That got some reaction on a radio show page. Government makes money off of alcohol. Not off of clothes.

----------


## Otherside

Thought there was a two week quarantine when you enter ROI, unless its from NI? Or is it like how ours work, where they tell you to isolate and then don't really check to see if you're doing it? Pisses me off all these people travelling around on holiday and ignoring it. What, you think you're the only one who wants a holiday? Haven't seen quite a few people now in nine months that I'd like to see because of travel restrictions. 





> Shops can only sell food. That is shops that might sell clothes as well.  Out of fairness to clothes shops. I did ask why drink was still been  sold in shops when pubs are closed, out of fairness to pubs.



Wales has pretty much done the exact same thing. Keep seeing pictures of Tescos having cordoned off everything thats not food. They've really screwed it up. Clothes? Nope. Books? Nope. Kitchenware? Not getting those either. One shop has declared that Toothpaste and Toothbrushes are not essential, and cordoned those off. Welshgov have had to step in and inform Tesco that hygeine products and babymik were essential and needed tp be sold. It's madness.

----------


## Cuchculan

Biggest problem here is people not staying in who tested positive and are not as bad as others. So they assume they can go out. Plus others who don't show up for their tests. They have the virus but refuse to be tested. Those are the ones who should be fined. You are right. 2 week isolation. Had one tourist caught in the local town doing shopping. That was one they caught. But no like they check up on everybody. 

The whole story done the rounds about the woman been refused rampons over there. Non essential item? What a farce that was. Though the shop made some excuse up. A bad excuse.

----------


## Otherside

Rumours England is about to go back into lockdown again today, and so the hoarders are back at it. Huge line at the store today, stretching right around the carpark, and there is once again, an exodus of people fleeing London.

Going to be interesting to see if this is followed. Dont think theres the same level of goodwill here as there was before. Then theres halloween tonight and Guy Fawkes Night/firework night coming up.  Nothing public happening on Guy Fawkes, but I suspect we're going to see quite a few garden parties. Don't even know if they're selling fireworks this year, but I hope not.

----------


## Cuchculan

They can always get fireworks. Bloody things have been going off here for a few months now. Nothing planned in Ireland too. But that won't stop people from doing their thing. We all know what people are like. Lockdown is not been followed much here this time around. Think people are fed up at this stage. Older people dying again by the day. That had all stopped. That is something new again. 

Be curious to see how your second lockdown works out. Not exactly going down well over here with a lot of people. Think I said months ago that there is only so much people will be willing to take.

----------


## Otherside

Had fireworks here last night, terrified the dog. Wish people wouldn't do them for days on end. 





> Think people are fed up at this stage.



Thats it, really. We all want to go back to normal here. Lockdown starts on Thursday in England, its going to be interesting to see if Boris can get the legislation through parliment for that - a lot of his party seem to be anti-lockdown this time round, and he did say that a "second lockdown would be height of absurdity" a week ago. We all knew it was coming, regardless. 

It was an intersting speech. It was supposed to happen at 4, he eventually turns up for it three hours late. They were probably having to stick his head in ice cold water to sober him up. They then show a bunch of slides that didnt quite fit the screen. So we only really saw half of the slides. Someone really needs to teach them how to use Microsoft Powerpoint.

My gut feeling is no, it won't go so well this time. Guess we'll see.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not as many kids out yesterday evening. But there were still some knocking on doors. Fireworks going off all night. I am sure lots of house parties too. Simply because people have had enough. You can still go out and be cautious. But others go out and don't care what they do. 

They were talking about England on the radio here today. Explaining how it all works. Having to vote on it. Not having a full house in favour of it. Be an interesting vote. See if his own party goes against him. He might be forced to do a few deals with other parties. Just to have it passed. 

Another thing mentioned was long term effects of having Covid. May take many years to get an answer to that one. Anti-bodies not working for those who have had it. But doing damage to the body instead. No idea how true any of this is. Or maybe just more scare mongering?

----------


## sunrise

Surprised there were trick or treaters during a pandemic, though not a lot.  Good thing we had some candy.  We ended up just putting it on a table and leaving it on our porch.  The kids were good about only taking one each.  Makes me wonder what the parents were thinking though.

----------


## Cuchculan

I do believe things can still be done in a safe way. But that is the problem. People are not doing things in a safe way. You could live day to day with the virus out there if you took care. Didn't be silly. But people are been silly. Seems they like large gatherings. Can't do things without a crowd of others with them. That is the main problem. Another anti-mask protest here yesterday. Those idiots just annoy me. They took over a tram service we have. With people wearing masks on it. Telling them all to take their masks off. Actually trying to take the masks off of some. One thing protesting. But another when you start this crazy crap off. If others want to wear masks they are entitled to do so. Not to be in fear of these clowns trying to rip their masks off their faces. More videos of raves and parties appearing too. The rave was said to have been organized by a health care worker. Who was arrested. That is Ireland for you at the present time.

----------


## sunrise

Didn't know you also had the same whackadoos in Ireland.  I thought it was an American-specific blight.

----------


## Cuchculan

It can get big time crazy here too. You have your anti maskers. Don't want to be told to wear a mask. Big protests by them. Loads of arrests. They tend to take over narrow streets. Smart move on their part. Imagine even a few thousand people on a narrow street? That is the whole street taken over. These streets have well known shops on them. Then they sit down and block traffic on busier roads in Dublin. Nobody ever said a mask would stop you getting the virus. Whole idea of a mask is to stop you spreading the virus. They don't believe in either.

----------


## Cuchculan

This new vaccine seems nearly OK. Not perfect. But a promsing start. Different in that it is a two dose vaccine. 90% success rate so far. Bit more testing still needed. Like how long it keeps the virus away from people for. Long term effects will never be known until 10 or 20 years down the line. Dare I say the makers of Viagra have never let us down so far. Going to be a lot of those jokes doing the rounds.

----------


## CloudMaker

I?m NEVER getting the vaccine!!!

R
E
V
E
N E V E R
E
V
E
R

----------


## CloudMaker

NWO had this planned all along
UN Build Back Better
Global economic forum GREAT RESET

N E V E R N E V E R N E V E R N E V E R N E V E R N E V E R N E V E R N E V E R N E V E R N E V E R N E V E R N E V E R

----------


## Cuchculan

So the NWO now control erections too? As this is the makers of Viagra.

----------


## CloudMaker

They control anything they want 

Erections / elections what’s the difference

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL Election and erections. Stand up and vote little man.

----------


## sunrise

Cases are skyrocketing where I live but my work is still making me come in.  It's weird how there was a shutdown last spring but the pandemic is actually worse now than ever.  People are in denial or just tired of the restrictions.  It still doesn't change the fact that COVID is still a big menace.  I'm cautious about the vaccine because of the reported side effects.  Plus, I don't like the idea of how it was a rush job.  I'd prefer to wait until other people get vaccinated before doing it myself.  They'd probably give health care workers priority anyway.

----------


## Cuchculan

That is the big debate. Who should get it first? People in nursing homes? Healthcare workers? Thing they are still trying to find out is how long this vaccine works for. Pointless if it only lasts for a month. The flu jab lasts for close on 5 months. Not sure if we are talking about the same vaccine. Few different people working on vaccines. These are the makers of Viagra. They have said zero side effects so far. Like yourself I would allow others to get it first and see what it does to them. I do think those most at risk, if the vaccine is approved, should get it first. That is the main point, it has to be approved. Every country has its own safety standards. What is considered safe in the US might not be considered safe in Ireland. Much like Benzos are banned in the UK but are used in Ireland. So we see them as safe and the UK see them as dangerous. A lot of countries might not see this vaccine as safe.

----------


## Cuchculan

At last Covid has done some good and killed the Yorkshire ripper. Americans you can Google him. Man was a monster. Though it was a way out for him. He asked to be allowed to die. Case of which was better for the evil [BEEP]? A death like this or die an old man in prison? Might save the tax payers some money.

----------


## CloudMaker

Just read about the Yorkshire ripper. I kind of regret it LOL

In other news here is something from the world economic forums

Attachment 4742

----------


## Cuchculan

Happy with nothing? Already have nothing. So I will gain nothing and lose nothing.

----------


## Cuchculan

Level 5 lockdown and nothing has changed at all. For a small country the numbers are still high. Deaths are still happening. Be interested to see what happens next month. Would you reopen a country when nothing at all has gotten any better? Hate to be honest, but why should they lift restrictions with the numbers the same as they were. Pubs can no longer do take out pints. Yes. That was happening. But that only meant crowds outside the pubs. The weekend just gone was breaking point. Hundreds outside one pub and the rubbish they left behind them. Plus there are no toilets. So people go were they can go. On the street. So unless something major changes in 2 weeks I can see the lockdown been continued. I know doctors have spoken out about changes to how things are been approached. Nobody agrees with the main health experts. Telling them they are doing it all wrong. Is like a bad Carry On film. Each saying and doing different things than each other.

----------


## CloudMaker

Another NWO NANOMACHINE vaccine was announced

----------


## Cuchculan

I did hear about it. Though we are been told not to celebrate just yet. I don't think they know that half the country won't take any vaccine. They only need so many though. Then herd immunity kicks in. Biggest laugh of this Pandemic was one of the biggest drug's bust ever in Ireland. Why funny? It was in a prison. Where else would you get it? Vans carrying food and the likes were also carrying drugs. When one van driver was caught the prison was searched. The stuff they found. Heads will roll over this one.

----------


## CloudMaker

Wow I can’t imagine it would be very lucrative to smuggle drugs into prison. How much could the inmates possibly pay you??

----------


## Cuchculan

They called it a click and collect service. Just sounds so amusing. You ordered what you wanted and then picked it up later in the day. They think of the biggest crime cartels in Ireland were behind it all. Yes. We have cartels in Ireland. Most of the bosses live in Spain. Always killing each other. Rival gangs. You kill one of them and they kill three of you. Control of the streets and the drugs. Big thing here in Ireland.

----------


## Otherside

So keep hearing rumours that the government is going to "let us off lockdown/restrictions for Chrismas". Like, what, are they expecting covid to realize that it's been a bit of a rotten year, and would it please be so kind as to stop infecting people for the festive period? Madness.

But then again I suspect people would just ignore the restrictions and travel anyway. It's New Years Eve/Hogmany that's going to suck for me. Don't feel I should be travelling up to Scotland to see family there. (Scotland is unable to shut its borders off, and so its just illegal to travel to and from the airport. Not to be in the airport. Or to fly in or out of one. Couldn't make that up. Bizarre.) Can't fly into Ireland to see ths other half. Would have to quarantine. US still has a ban on entering if you've been in the UK for the last two weeks, so haven't been able to see my family over there. 

Don't get me wrong, understand the restrictions and all. Not sure I'd want to be on a plane anymore. But it still sucks. Been a year now since I've seen them. Ah well. Hopefully next year.

----------


## Cuchculan

The odd plan mentioned here in the run up to Christmas was night time shopping. 9pm till 7am. Those been the shops that are closed at the moment. I am guessing you would still get crowds of people shopping. problem here is the numbers we have now are the exact same as we had two months ago. Level 5 lockdown has done nothing at all. One fear I mentioned months ago was the virus getting into hospitals. As in patients and nursing catching it in hospitals. That is starting to happen. Two major hospitals are closed for all out patient appointments. As the virus is spreading in both hospitals. Lot of very sick people in hospitals. Hard to protect them. So we have other doctors and other groups wanting the health board to start looking at things in a new way. There only seems to be one way of view and doing things. That is to lock us down. Doctors are now speaking out against that. New year's Eve will be a nightmare. The night when thousands gather as a rule. Let us see them try and stop that one.

----------


## Cuchculan

Latest amusing thing. The psychic virus predictor. She has spoken. Are you all frightened yet? It will be 2024 before this virus is done with. Then a worse one will hit. She is so full of good news.

And in other news a 3 headed monkey has predicted snow storms for next week.

----------


## CloudMaker

I hope she’s a fraud psychic LOL

in other news Amazon is all out of toilet paper again. I also can’t seem to find any near me  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

They are not going crazy here buying shops out of it. Might happen just before Christmas. My own view is they will lift the lockdown for two weeks leading up to Christmas. Then lock the country down again just after Christmas to stop the whole New year's eve thing and New Year's sales. They can be crazy times in the shops. Black Friday we were locked down for. That cut out that shopping day. Is like all the big days in the shops we have been locked down for. Or festival times.

----------


## CloudMaker

wonder how many businesses are going to go under from not allowing Black Friday or much holiday shopping

----------


## Cuchculan

There will be a lot shutting down. The government can offer loans to some. Let's be honest here, is only so much money they can hand out. They are paying weekly amounts to workers unable to work because of the virus. The maths when looked at would suggest another recession. As in where are they even getting the extra millions for the special pandemic payments? Nothing adds up. The country will be broke in no time at all.

Worth adding the riots in Country Cork over the weekend. Number of police injured and a lot of arrests. People having a street party. Then there was a massive rave in Dublin on a beach. More gathering outside a pub in our main town. These people will keep us with tight restrictions. Guessing levil 3 for the run up to Christmas. With a few added restrictions. You have these small few making it bad for everybody.

----------


## Otherside

^Yeah, this is the case here. Few people not behaving. Makes it worse for the rest of us.

Money question is coming up. Difference is here, we have pound, our own currency. They can literally print more money. Stupid thing to do in the long run, decreases the value of pound. Supposedly we're not going to do that. We'll see. We're borrowing money at the moment. That's going to have to be paid back eventually. 

Qantas has been in the news here today, saying that they won't let you board one of there planes if you're not vaccinated. Saw this coming a mile off. Can see countries refusing entry if you don't have the vaccine. Some already do for some vaccines. How the new normal will end up being it seems.

----------


## CloudMaker

> ^Yeah, this is the case here. Few people not behaving. Makes it worse for the rest of us.
> 
> Money question is coming up. Difference is here, we have pound, our own currency. They can literally print more money. Stupid thing to do in the long run, decreases the value of pound. Supposedly we're not going to do that. We'll see. We're borrowing money at the moment. That's going to have to be paid back eventually. 
> 
> Qantas has been in the news here today, saying that they won't let you board one of there planes if you're not vaccinated. Saw this coming a mile off. Can see countries refusing entry if you don't have the vaccine. Some already do for some vaccines. How the new normal will end up being it seems.



At least in the US they’re going to print more money to afford our military or corporate debt anyway
Might as well print more and give to citizens IMO

----------


## Cuchculan

Now we have a third vaccine that is said to be nearly ready. Much like a bus. There is none for ages and then 3 come along together. From what we have be hearing, only one works in elderly people so far. We know us younger people will be last to get it. So we can watch and see what it does to others. 

As for money, my own mother asked me only yesterday how the government could afford all the money they are handing out? My answer was simple. They can't. To give, they must take from somewhere else. Simple as that. Might see a price hike when all this ends. Higher taxes. Telling people it is to help get the country back on track again. In Ireland we have the saga of the new children's hospital that has been on a long time now. Began at one price. Now they are three times over that price and nothing is even nearly built. Their time frame keeps on changing. They should have fired the original contractors and got a new one in. Would have saved all this extra cost. Worked out cheaper. Is going to run on and on for a few years yet with rising costs. This is people who keep changing their minds on the design. Bloody stupid. 

No vaccine, no entry into most countries. At the most it is tests only to make sure you have not got the virus. When a vaccine does come out, they might give those who got the vaccine a card to show they got the vaccine. Might even need to show it in your own country when entering certain places. Hospitals and doctors and a few other places.

----------


## Otherside

I'm very much expecting a tax rise and spending cuts after this. Rumours here that some of those cuts will be freezing public sector pay - including that of medical staff. Absolutley disgraceful that one. The ones at the front lines of the pandemic and they get rewarded with a pay freeze.

Theyve decided we can meet 3 other households for a period of five days over Christmas and form a "Christmas Bubble". Rather unusually, all four nations agreed to that one, and seem to be fine with people travelling between the four. Guess we'll see what the numbers look like in January.

----------


## Cuchculan

Amazes how some people can get away with things. This case we are talking RTE ( our National TV station ) already had their Christmas party. Big named people. The government had said all such Christmas parties are banned this year. No action to be taken against RTE. If you or me arranged a party we would be fined for doing so. That is top of the news at the moment. 

then we had a school tell all female pupils they had to cover their legs from now on? We turning Muslim now? Pubs closed and now females been told to cover up? Sounds like Sharia law. Is only in one County. Major reaction to it. 

It will be back to level 3 in the run up to Christmas. But even the experts are saying what I keep saying. They will simply lock us down again after that. Keep locking us down until a working vaccine becomes available. I have said that all along. They never had a plan B. All they know is lockdown. Had to laugh when they said the death rate was down during this second wave. Yes. That is because the old and sick all died during the first wave. Other than that much the same as the UK about who can and can't visit during Christmas.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Amazes how some people can get away with things. This case we are talking RTE ( our National TV station ) already had their Christmas party. Big named people. The government had said all such Christmas parties are banned this year. No action to be taken against RTE. If you or me arranged a party we would be fined for doing so. That is top of the news at the moment. 
> 
> then we had a school tell all female pupils they had to cover their legs from now on? We turning Muslim now? Pubs closed and now females been told to cover up? Sounds like Sharia law. Is only in one County. Major reaction to it. 
> 
> It will be back to level 3 in the run up to Christmas. But even the experts are saying what I keep saying. They will simply lock us down again after that. Keep locking us down until a working vaccine becomes available. I have said that all along. They never had a plan B. All they know is lockdown. Had to laugh when they said the death rate was down during this second wave. Yes. That is because the old and sick all died during the first wave. Other than that much the same as the UK about who can and can't visit during Christmas.



Doesn’t your part of the world have a ton of Muslim refugees. London also has a Muslim mayor. 
I wouldn’t be surprised if they start pushing for sharia everywhere. Once enough of the population there is Muslim there’s nothing you can do to stop them voting for it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Major backlash against the school and it done a U turn. They said how the girl's dressed were distracting teachers? Comments were all about why were teachers looking at them in any other way, than seeing them as young school kids. The school said ; Sorry ' and that was that. It was weird. How are these teachers looking at young school kids? Why is it distracting them? Perverts was used many times.

----------


## CloudMaker

I think you’re seeing a general cultural change in that part of the world IMO

Attachment 4743

----------


## Cuchculan

Honestly I have never seen a black or Asian or even foreign policeman or woman here in Dublin. Loads of doctors and nurses. They might exist and I just might not have seen them. Even on TV. You see the police a lot. They are all white. Maybe in a few years we will get a variation in Ireland. Might be something I will have to look in to.

----------


## Cuchculan

Interesting one making the news today. We were all told to avoid going to the North of Ireland yesterday. They have the highest numbers going. Today we hear of group tours were people from the North want to come down here to shop. Would be talking bus loads of them. Did comment on this on a radio show FB page. Our health experts are telling us not to head North. But they are allowing people from the North to come down here? How bloody dumb is that? Makes no sense at all. All shops are closed in the North. That is how bad it is up there. They were doing great when the rest of us were doing bad. Much like Scotland had been doing great in the UK when this all began. Now it seems to be catching up with them.

----------


## Otherside

The lockdown ends next Tuesday. Restrictions still in place though. That is, assuming those restrictions pass in parliment. Boris's party is not happy with him, quite a few are supposedly going to vote against him. Enough for him to be worried. Not sure what happens if it doesn't pass. Theres no restrictions I guess? Who knows. 

Government is being sued for awarding multimillion PPE contracts to a pest control company, a sweet wholesaler, an investment fund located in one of the UKs many offshore tax havens, and a Spanish Businessman who plays Golf with a politician. Shockingly, they failed to deliver. Wonder what will come of that.

We developed one of the vaccines here  and for some reason, the government wanted to know if the UKs flag could be put on the vial, seemingly, because it would stop the rise of support for Scottish independence, and NI reunification. Like, WTF? Really?! That's the solution to it all? Madness.

----------


## Cuchculan

Wet pubs are not allowed to open here. Other pubs, that serve food must have a chef in the pub. Such pubs had been doing things in a different way. Not needing a chef. So that about screws that one up too. Other places will slowly open over the next few weeks. But I can safely say we will be locked down again before we know it. Do they expect something different to happen this time around? Even on level 5 lockdown the numbers were high. People are still dying. Think it is just a Christmas opening. Then back to as you were. As the numbers will rise again.

----------


## Otherside

So I'm in Tier 2 - High risk area. I think that means pubs can open if they serve food? And you can only drink alchohol if you're eating food? Seen someone say somewhere you're expected to leave once you've finished your food. You don't sit around with an empty plate. Not many Tier 1s, the medium risk, but they can serve without food, but they have to shut by a certain time. 

Law at the moment is that you can open to serve takeaway. Cafes are open here like that, just selling takeaway coffee and stuff. Just not to sit in. Doesn't feel so much like a lockdown here than just stuff shutting.

----------


## Cuchculan

You can ask your Irish boyfriend about the Late, Late toy show every Christmas. Big here in Ireland. This year? They had kids telling people to take the vaccine when it comes out. Is causing a bit of a stir. Kids are meant to talk about toys. Not bloody vaccines. You could tell it was well planned / staged.

May as well write other virus news. We have the government and the health experts saying different things. I think the government accepts we will see more cases, but they are allowing Christmas to be as close to normal as possible. The health experts still want to keep us in a higher level of lockdown. I can see why simply by looking at the numbers. When they locked us down a few months back the numbers were the same as they are now. In their eyes nothing has changed. They will lay the blame on the government. Numbers will rise. No doubt about that. 

Another thing on the rise here is fights. People attacking others. With hammers and hatchets. Over the past few months we have had more of these attacks than over the past few years. Are people getting bored? Is like the wild west.

----------


## Cuchculan

Lockdown ended at 12 last night and the queues began to form at 4am for the shops. How crazy are people? Was only certain shops. Give it about 2 weeks and the numbers will be right back up high again. Bad as they are now. Wait till around Christmas and it will be worse. Lifting of the lockdown was to allow for Christmas. I think they are 2 weeks too early. In other words in 3 weeks we will start to see the results of the lifting of lockdown. How many people will be sick by Christmas? Have all my Christmas shopping done and I didn't have to leave the house to do it.

----------


## Otherside

Primark/Penneys? TK Maxx? Those the ones with queues? Had same here. They've said here that shops could open 24hours. Don't know many people that would go Christmas shopping at 3am though. 

Restrictions lifted here today - a bit. But I'm expecting another lockdown January after Christmas.

----------


## Cuchculan

last night was the first night of 24 hour shopping and the queues were miles long. That was Primark ( as it is called in the UK ) Only so much these people can buy. Another lockdown will happen. We will see the first results of this one been lifted by Christmas. Which is why I think they lifted it too soon. I did say in an earlier post they were split on the lifting of the lockdown. Still a good few deaths every day here. Lot of new cases. If they think lifting will help bring those numbers down they are delluding themselves. More just to let people have a Christmas. That might even fail for a lot of them.

This picture was from last night. The queue is going straight. But up the top it turns to the right. Then goes back out onto the street. That puts you more or less at the back of the shop. So from there the queue goes around the side of the shop. Then you reach the front line of the building. i think I would rather sleep. 

Attachment 4744

----------


## CloudMaker

Holy ****!! Why don’t they just order things online??

----------


## Cuchculan

What you see in that picture is an underground car park. That was not even the end of the line. Is crazy. I would not waste my time.

----------


## Cuchculan

The UK are heading into vaccine mode soon. I am wondering is it too early? As in would they know enough about the vaccine at this early stage? Might be the best of two evils. Save lives and take a risk. Boris wanting to be the first person in the world to allow a vaccine. Again is it another one of his dumb moves? We are holding off for now. It has to be approved for use. Over here they want to know more about it. So we might simply watch what happens in the UK for a month or two. They are using a two part vaccine. Get the jabs 3 weeks apart. I am sure the world will be watching on. Waiting to see the results. Boris is putting the people of the UK first. I am not saying first as in thinking about them. I mean first in the world to try out this new vaccine. Was only a week or so ago the makers said it was not fully ready. They thought they could improve on it. Make it better. Be curious to see how many come forward to take it. Not even sure if Ireland has put in for use of the same vaccine. I know it made by the Viagra makers, They have a factor here in Ireland too. We are hearing about a vaccine. But from who. Let us all wait and see what happens in the UK.

----------


## Ironman

I am in the midst of a three week curfew.  10pm to 5am nightly.  All pubs and restaurants are to close, with only drive through available.  Grocery stores and gas stations (limiting number of people in the store) can remain open.  Grocery stores still close only at 11pm.....during the height, it was 9pm!

I was talking about this with my Romanian colleagues.  They called this a "partial lockdown".

Well, the Governor of Ohio may be impeached over this just like the Governor of Michigan to my north.  The Governor of Califormia may have to worst of it - a RECALL where the people petition to put a vote out to replace the Governor in the middle of notime!

I am totally irate, livid, and aghast that for the second time this year, I am afraid I will get fined for trying to get my fitness on at 10pm.  In March, the fear caused me to stop running for five weeks - I still have not recovered!  I run my streets at night normally -> 12am to 1am when the roads are desolate and only the police stalk me.  They know who I am so it's all good.  I ran right in front of the police station at 10:20pm and they didn't do anything to me.  I don't want The Corona; I just want to get back in shape!

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, the speed of approving it worries me. They have rushed it I think. They're desperate to get the economy going again, we've had the biggest economic hit in the G7. Fairly sure that me in my 20s with no other health conditions will somewhere near the bottom of the list anyway. 

Someone came up with a vaccine passport idea the other day, where if you can have the vaccine you can go back to your normal life. Thankfully shot down by Gov quite fast. Such bad optics if they did that. All the older people who are higher priority because they're higher risk and who we're staying and putting our lives on hold for - because let's be honest here, whilst I'm not so fussed doing this, the younger and healthier ones are hugely low risk and generally just feel a bit crappy when they get it, rather than having to be ventilated - get to go out and have fun in restaurants and theatres whilst the rest of us remain stuck indoors for the next few months it takes to get the vaccines out.

Edit - Yup, been told being vaccinated wont exempt you from self-isolating, or the other restrictions. Whether thatd because we dont know if it works, or done in the interest of fairness, who knows.

----------


## Cuchculan

Another point is Boris sort of flaunting the idea that they are now out of the EU. A vaccine within the EU would have to be approved by some sort of standards board made up of top EU experts. None of whom have approved this vaccine as of yet. Once approved by them, it has to be approved by experts in each country. The fact the UK are going ahead with it without the normal approval from the EU seems like a real Boris stunt. I think the NHS are top of the list. I am not saying they don't deserve it. But that is like saying we know there will be loads more cases, so give them the vaccine to be able to look after the sick people when they catch the virus. It is certainly not cutting out the virus and the spread of it. Next in line are the elderly. If there is any left after that it will be those with high health risks. From there you move down the age groups. 70's and then 60's. This is were herd immunity will finally be allowed come into play. By protecting so many, you hope the rest are fine based on their immune systems. Herd immunity works best along side a vaccine. It is been debated on the radio as I write this post. What should Ireland do is the debate. They are all saying to wait. We can see what happens in the UK. Or another vaccine that is better might come along. There are 3 at the moment been tested. Looks like 1 of those will be tested on a large scale in the UK. That is the key point here. It was only still been tested. From testing with some results that they said they could approve on, to be put in use in a matter of weeks. Boris wanting to win a race?

----------


## Otherside

They're desperate to come up with a Brexit win. Because they havent prepared for it (Brexit Team at work still hasnt been given the "what we need to do for Brexit" or "how to trade GB-NI" information yet, for example). Come January it looks like there will be queues at the border, food shortages, job loses...so they need a benefit. Not sure it's much to do with the EU. The Swiss are not tied the EMA, and they're waiting. The US is waiting. It's been rushed in hopes of getting the economy going. Not sure I trust that. 

We need to see what the vaccine does, how it works, does it reduce cases. But if reduces cases to the point where the NHS is not being overloaded - which is supposedly what they're basing the restrictions on - then the restrictions need to lift a bit. For all, not just those who were first in the queue. Which, yes, they should be first. Nothing will kill any sort of lockdown compliance like 60 year old Aunt Bessie going on her second cruise, whilst 20 year low-risk Emma is stuck self-isolating for the second time in a month, hasn't seen family and friends since March, and lost her job in retail.

----------


## Cuchculan

Was it the swine flu vaccine they rushed a few years back and it was a botch up? That is my only fears. Putting everything on this one working. Anything goes wrong they will all be looking at each other not knowing what to do. Over here it was suggested our government get it first. LOL. Nice idea. They would have to do it on live TV. Few other big names have been put forward. Mainly people who the public hate. That shows what the public are thinking about the vaccine. Inject that lot first and let us see what it does to them. People are all saying the same thing about it been rushed through. So there is not a lot of trust in it.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah they're supposedly going to have ours do it - or at least Boris - have it live on TV. If they have faith in its safety, why not? 

Aye, its rushing it that worries me. Dont trust they've ensured it's safe enough, don't trust that they're not rushing it because they need the econony reopened. Guess we'll see, first doses are meant to be next week.

----------


## Cuchculan

What I am picking up here in Ireland as another suggesting for using a rushed vaccine is that everything you have tried as a government has not worked so far. Lockdowns and restrictions. Both have failed badly. Last lockdown done nothing at all. You need something new to try. Oh look a vaccine. We all know the numbers will be very high around Christmas and into the New Year. You have two choices. Another lockdown or a vaccine that has not been approved by many people so far? Take your pick. Everybody is telling you a third lockdown will cripple the country. Just another view point on why some countries might dive at the chance of this vaccine even at a risk to people.

----------


## sunrise

I'm so sick of this pandemic but even if a vaccine comes out, it will take awhile for everyone to have access.  And of course there's going to be significant number of people who will refuse to take it, even if its proven safe.  I would be surprised if things are back to normal by next summer.  Can't bear the thought though.  Trying to look at the positive - I haven't come down with a cold all year long so far which will be a record for me.  I wouldn't mind if masks became a fixed part of life just for that.

----------


## Cuchculan

Younger people won't get it before the Summer. They will be working their way down the age groups. So life as it is now will continue for some time. As you rightly say, some won't get the vaccine at all. They don't have to. We all have an immune system. Even if half the population got the vaccine it might still work out. 

Our latest lockdown was lifted Tuesday and the numbers yesterday were very high. This shows how things play out. They were high because of an error in their computer system. They were playing catch up with old data that was not recored a few weeks ago. Makes you wonder what the real numbers are. Now we know there have been some errors in the computer system. 

Plus people want the suicide rate since Covid began. We know the figures in Ireland are high enough. They said they had not got that data at this moment in time. Which is BS. Lot of people have taken their own lives. People are blaming lockdowns. Be interesting to hear the numbers when they do release them.

Attachment 4745

----------


## sunrise

Maybe even higher than 70% vaccination rate.  COVID is uncharted territory according to this article:  

The U.S. has set its sights on herd immunity, a term describing when a large enough proportion of society is immune from infection and even those without immunity are indirectly protected because the virus cannot be readily transmitted from person to person.


How is “large enough” defined, when it comes to immunity to this coronavirus? Epidemiologists believe it could be around 70% of the population, but there’s little certainty, and it’s a moving target.


This number, known as the herd immunity threshold, is one of the major factors scientists are still puzzling over when it comes to how — or whether — coronavirus vaccines could achieve herd immunity.The threshold is determined largely by the virus’s transmissibility and how long immunity lasts.  https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...ack-to-normal/

----------


## Cuchculan

Here is Dublin today. They only lift the lockdown and this is our main town. Heck, do they even imagine this will help things? Look at all the people. Fair to say zero social distancing. 

Attachment 4746

----------


## Otherside

Here's the London version of that last night.  ::\:  No distancing here either. Idiots. Glad to see its not just the British doing it. 

We're going to be lockdowned again January ffs.

----------


## CloudMaker

I guess in England there are ‘first class’ and ‘second class’ citizens now LOL
Attachment 4747

----------


## Cuchculan

Yet another report in Dublin of a gang attacking people with various weapons. WTF is happening out there. This only all began a few weeks. Don't know if they are bored or what is their issue. We have had hatchets used and hammers and knives. Seems to be a new story every day. But Dublin people joke they are hired by the government to make sure people stay at home. LOL The amount of attacks over the past few weeks. As people are told to take a walk in their local parks, these gangs know where to head towards and they jump people in these parks. Nobody killed as of yet. Few ended up in hospital. Then we had two gangs fighting in town. One bloke got lifted up and thrown in the river Liffey. Another bloke in a fancy car. Somebody steps out and throws a slab of concrete through the window. Then a mob pounce on the car. Like the bleeden wild west out there.

----------


## Otherside

> I guess in England there are ‘first class’ and ‘second class’ citizens now LOL
> Attachment 4747



Been like that for a while, even pre covid. Government has behaved like this all through the pandemic - one rule for them, another for us. 

Things like that are an absolute joke, but people keep repeatedly voting for a party made up of upper-class toffs with an entitlement complex that behave like this.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just curious about people coming home for Christmas from other countries. They are been allowed do it here. Expected in their thousands. We take the so called rules. Self isolate for 14 days. ( Which I don't think they will do ) That will have them self isolating on Christmas day and New Year's day. Others are saying to have them tested in the countries they are coming from. Negative and they can F off and stay away from Ireland. The country of a thousand welcomes. ( LOL ) Now this was another issue the government gave mixed messages about. Some said they would not be allowed home for Christmas. Then we hear it is up to each person to make their own minds up. if they want to come home they can. Yet something else our government seem to have no idea what each section of the government is planning. Granted, much like above, others have been allowed enter Ireland right the way throughout this whole pandemic. As was said, one rule for them and another for us.

----------


## Cuchculan

Last night we had an announcement from someone within the government about a vaccine been rolled out before Christmas. Less than an hour later the leader of FF announces there will be no vaccine till next year. Again making me wonder do our government actually talk to each other? The last week has been a farce with announcements and counter announcements. Lockdown in January was mentioned again though. No surprise there.

----------


## Cuchculan

@CloudMaker
 you might enjoy this little one. Factual or not you can tell me. 

NTERESTING !!!
The Chinese biological laboratory in Wuhan is owned by Glaxo!
Who, by chance, owns Pfizer! (the one who produces the vaccine!)
Which, by chance, is managed by Black Rock finances.
Who, by chance, manages the finances of the Open Foundation Company (SOROS FOUNDATION)!
Which, by chance, serves the French AXA!
Coincidentally, 
he owns the German company Winterthur.
Who, by chance, built the Chinese laboratory in Wuhan!
Accidentally bought by the German Allianz.
Which, incidentally, has Vanguard as a shareholder.
Which is a shareholder of Black Rock.
Which controls the central banks and manages about ONE THIRD of the global investment capital.
Which, incidentally, is a major shareholder of MICROSOFT
The property of BILL GATES, who happens to be a shareholder of PFIZER (which sells the miracle VACCINE) and is currently the first sponsor of WHO !!!
Can?t make this [BEEP] up !!!!

----------


## CloudMaker

oh wow idk if any of that is true but if black rock is involved it’s some shady [BEEP] IMO

the government pretty much lets them control the financial system

----------


## Ironman

They are just starting the rollout of the vaccine here.
My mother is in assisted living and hasn't left her house since the end of June.  I have been taking everything to the house and staff would give it to her.
She has been in lockdown since mid-March, with only May 26 to June 26 open for visitors - it's that bad.
The house was also under lockdown during the Thanksgiving holiday when a relative of one of the 10 residents tested positive for Corona.  That was lifted November 30.
These are the people I think of getting the vaccine first.

----------


## Ironman

@Cuchculan
 
I always thought the Wuhan Coronavirus was bioterrorism by omission.
They want global dominance while the rest of us scamper.

Chinese Communist Party LIED
World Health Organization DENIED
Economies FRIED
People DIED

….and I don't see anyone holding President Xi and The Chinese Communist Party responsible.  Trump would have nailed them!

----------


## Cuchculan

From day 1 I never believed the story were told. It changed a few times to begin with. Then it ended up with a man eating a bat? That I didn't buy into. Thought the Chinese were working on something. Accidents happen. A worker might have gotten infected. High population on that area of China. Markets and the likes. Very easily spread. Those who did try and warn people outside China either vanished or died ( From the Virus ) All didn't add up. I do think it was man made. No we have the theory that they tested it on people in Wuhan. Thinking they could control it. Or not exactly knowing how quick it could spread. Thus it got out of control. Kept quiet as well. Like they did with Sars. Tell nobody and hope you can fix the problem. We all know now they could not fix it. Plus they were the only ones making money from the virus. Sell all the PPE gear.

----------


## CloudMaker

Attachment 4748

----------


## Cuchculan

Makes sense that LOL

Amusing one here was one of our top politicians, who never shuts up about face covering on public transport was pictured on public transport minus a face mask. Only excuse he offered was he was watching a football match on his phone and got distracted. Is kind of confusing. They tell us we are doing great. The incident rate is down. But they say this after they announce more cases and deaths than the past few weeks. Is simple really, they will lock us back down maybe even before the New Year. The numbers are higher now than when they locked us down last time. But these numbers are not a reflection on the last lockdown been lifted. Too early for that yet. Give it another week and things should begin to really spike.

----------


## Cuchculan

So the vaccine been rolled out in the UK does not actually stop you getting the virus. What is the point in such a vaccine? You can still catch the virus and you can still spread the virus. Just means the virus won't be as lethal to older people. Not the magic cure everybody thought it would be. Saw an interview on sky news were a man was telling all about the vaccine. Person doing the interview asked what was the point of the vaccine at that rate if it did not prevent you getting the virus. She was told it wouls still save lives. Seems like 2021 will be a follow on from 2020.

----------


## CloudMaker

I guess the Australia government is stopping the American vaccine because it’s causing people to test positive for HIV ????

----------


## Cuchculan

It shows not is all as it seems. They tell us one thing. Like we have found something that works. But by the way it might do other things to you. Quickest vaccine that I recall was 5 years. Hence I did think the UK vaccine was been rolled out before it was even finished. All the numbers they gave for that vaccine. When it now turns out is does not stop you getting the virus. Maybe the idea is for people to get infected at a weaker level. I am just confused by now.

----------


## Otherside

So the other day on the news there was two stories - one was criticising Russia for rushing and pushing out its Sputnik vaccine. Same time we're rushing on, and praising that. Makes no sense.

Londons going into highest level restrictions tomorrow. Then next week, we're going to scrap all those restrictions  for a week, because the virus has decided it wants to take time off of infecting people for Christmas. Then we'll probably have high numbers again come January and be back in lockdown. Again. Unless they do what they usually do, and uturn at the very last possible minute. Probably after everyones spent an awful lot of money on a giant Turkey and champagne.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just thought I was [BEEP] this cut out about the vaccine. It is now going to be rushed into use in Ireland. Government have admitted they lifted the Christmas restrictions far too early. Case numbers are on the rise again. By New Year it will be classed as a 3rd wave. 


Attachment 4749

----------


## CloudMaker

Attachment 4750

----------


## Ironman

> Just thought I was [BEEP] this cut out about the vaccine. It is now going to be rushed into use in Ireland. Government have admitted they lifted the Christmas restrictions far too early. Case numbers are on the rise again. By New Year it will be classed as a 3rd wave. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 4749



The FDA has approved the Pfizer drug now, as of late last week.  We are getting the vaccines distributed.  That HIV thing is weird - the two viruses aren't even related.  That would have been seen in trials for sure.  For the record, President Trump got this done in record time.  The Food and Drug Administration is never this fast at approving medications, but this was so abrupt, it had to be done.  Regardless of what your media said, Trump spearheaded this and the teams all pulled through.  

On the flip side, Ohio has now and "indefinitely extended" the 10pm to 5am "curfew" - people call it a partial lockdown.  

The good news?  I was out running my streets by myself - without a mask - after 10pm.  I run past my police station on the way home where surveillance cameras can see me getting my fitness on.  No issue.  Four police cruisers stalk, I mean drive past me and I didn't get pulled over.  How relieved I am to have been bold enough to take such action after all this time.  One would think I should be allowed to exercise - by myself - with no one around me - without a mask.  For the sake of preventing diaper rash around my mouth!

I have a dentist appointment today.  I had to fill out an online questionnaire about any symptoms I think I may have (none of course) and that I will not have anyone with me and I will be over 12.
When I arrive, I must stay in the parking lot and call them to let them know I have arrived.  They will call l me in.  All of this for a teeth cleaning.

----------


## Ironman

> Attachment 4748



This sick part about this is something that happened in California in the last couple of weeks.  It is so bad, they are trying to recall the Governor as I type this.  

California has banned outdoor dining, indoor dining, etc.  This lady was inside her restaurant cleaning stuff up.  She walks outside, and there is a restaurant being set up down the street from her - for a movie!
It was like catering or something like that.  They set up a restaurant right by this lady while she is closed and hasn't had income!
The Governor is already in trouble for being caught at a fancy restaurant with lobbyists and no mask.

----------


## CloudMaker

> This sick part about this is something that happened in California in the last couple of weeks.  It is so bad, they are trying to recall the Governor as I type this.  
> 
> California has banned outdoor dining, indoor dining, etc.  This lady was inside her restaurant cleaning stuff up.  She walks outside, and there is a restaurant being set up down the street from her - for a movie!
> It was like catering or something like that.  They set up a restaurant right by this lady while she is closed and hasn't had income!
> The Governor is already in trouble for being caught at a fancy restaurant with lobbyists and no mask.



I live in California so I’m well aware how awful the commie governor is!!  :so mad:

----------


## Cuchculan

If you read their new wording it says for emergency use. So who decides what is an emergency? Ireland will be going back to level 3 lockdown soon. Maybe next week. The numbers are getting higher by the day. If they wanted to let people have a Christmas they botched up by lifting our last lockdown too soon. Should have waited another 2 weeks. Leaving 2 weeks for people to shop. Health experts wanting one thing and the government doing another thing.


Attachment 4751

----------


## Ironman

> I live in California so I’m well aware how awful the commie governor is!!



Governor Gruesome, yep.  
He can take Governor Witchmer with him.  I almost wanted to say my governor Dewine, but I don't get pulled over for running after 10pm and we don't have complete closures, just places after 10.

----------


## Otherside

Talking about Lockdown3 here. Wales and Northern Ireland have already said Lockdown3 is coming after Christmas. But just rumours in England for now that its going to happen. They have a way of half-arsing it here. They lockdown when the hospitals start to fill up, start to seem that might get overwhelmed. But theres a lot of job losses, companies go bust. Other week a large clothng chain went bust. So they try and lockdown in a way that supposedly keeps the economy running. Which they fail at. They manage to not get the numbers down enough, and the economy is shut off enough that a lot of people still lose there jobs, or companies go bust. Try to do two things, fail at both.

We're gonna be hit by tax-rises and cuts when this is over - they've already said that pubic-sector won't get any pay rises for a while. But a lot of the money for "PPE Procurement Contracts" went to there friends. So gov is being taken to court over that. Like, there is zero chance that you'd be able to buy PPE from a Pest-Control Company, a Northern Irish sweets manufuacturer, an Investment Fund located in one of the UKs many tax-havens, and a guy from Spain who one of our government officials plays golf with. Each one of those companies has a link to the government. All this using taxpayer funds, of course. Were the UK in South America, or Africa rather than being in the west, we'd be calling it what it is - corruption.

----------


## Cuchculan

What happened to the common flu? Seems we have zero cases of it this year. i wonder why. Oh yes. It is been put down as Covid. As a rule they might mention the flu sweeping through the country. Not this year. 

There will be no New Year's Eve stuff going on here. Places are been locked down again before that. Cases have tripled over the past two weeks. Having said that, less than 200 in hospitals. We have the normal here, one lot saying one thing and the other lot doing something else. Government versus health experts. Turning into a joke at this stage. You have health experts who are been ignored by the government. The government want to be seen as the good guys. Letting people have their Christmas. Up North the two main parties are fighting with each other. The DUP saying Sinn Fein did not do enough. Yet the DUP voted against Sinn Fein about locking the North down a few months back. 

Will just go on and on. Until magical money appears we will be all hit hard come the end of this.

----------


## Otherside

Theres cases here. Thats the problem. Same flu hit, and then the covid hit on top of it. Result is overwhelmed hospitals. Then everything else gets sidelined. Treatment for everything else starts to roll to a stop because there isnt the capacity for it. 

Same joke here, government vs health experts. Government doesnt want to stand down and tell people that can't meet three other households in a Christmas bubble. Health experts are saying that'll be a disaster. I think they'll back down very fast at the last minute. Half the problem is Boris couldn't make a decision if his life depended on it. Or any decisions he does make are made so that a - he doesn't get blamed for anything and b - that makes people like him.

----------


## Cuchculan

A second vaccine has been approved for use now. Guess people will be watching and waiting to see if one is better than the other. Both just seem rushed. 

Here they keep changing their minds about what is happening. Every day we are hearing something new. Now things will come in to effect January 8th. But they want all the main gathering areas blocked off come New Year's eve. That we do know about. Seems Leo says one thing and it the reverse is done by the leader of FF. Hard to know who to listen to. But lockdown 3 will happen.

----------


## Otherside

So woke up this morning to find that my area had been quietly placed into Tier 3 - the highest level of restritions. No warning, no nothing. It's been chaos here. 

Now we have this press conference saying that we're going to be in Tier 4 tomorrow, and Christmas is cancelled for anyone living in Tier 4 - which is London and most of the South East of England. This is after they said on Wednesday "Cancelling Christmas would be inhumane." They're blaming it on a new variant of covid that apparently only appeared in the last few days that means they have to take action fast. Lot of people I know who are about as far from buying into a conspiracy theory as they can be saying - "I feel like I'm reaching for the tinfoil hat here, but did they just make that up to cover for there incompetance?"

Also can tell you its probably going to be ignored. Lot of people in London right now with families elsewhere in England getting on trains/planes before Tier 4 kicks in. Lot of people who are just planning on completely ignoring that. Lot of people who are going ahead with there christmas plans anyway.

----------


## sunrise

There's still morons who are still COVID deniers even when they've got it, have been hospitalized and are desperately ill.  They drunk the Kool-Aid and apparently there isn't an antidote. Now I'm hearing things won't get back to normal until next fall.  Grrr.

----------


## Cuchculan

This new strain of Covid we are hearing about in the UK has not managed to get across the Irish sea. It is a good way to lock things down. Any excuse will do. I think that is all it is. If you remember back a few months ago they also mentioned another straing of the virus? That strain has vanished. Back then they also wanted to lock places down. Rather than blame the government for locking places down, use the new strain as the excuse. 

You will always get people who will tell you Covid does not exist. Millions of deaths later. ' It is not real '. As for things getting back to normal? There is one thing a lot of people think may never happen. That we continue to docial distance even if we all get a vaccine that works. Will be a good one to see. How things do play out. A vaccine won't mean virus over. The virus will always be still there. Case of how many people take the vaccine and how good the vaccine is. Most great vaccines take about 4 to 5 years to make. The vaccine they have right now took a few months. I am sure some day they will make a vaccine that could kill the virus off if everybody took it. But you have certain groups against vaccines. So everybody taken it is out of the question.

----------


## Cuchculan

All flights from the UK banned from entering Ireland. That is flights with people on them. So nobody from the UK can enter Ireland. This is all about the second strain of the virus. This is until the Irish make sense of it all. They have said for the next 48 hours. So what happens after that I have no idea.

----------


## Otherside

Aye, its chaos. As have a lot of Europe. Even Scotland has shut off its borders. More importantly, France has shut off all crossings - including Freight crossings - which is where most of our food comes from. If this goes on, UK is in trouble. Hoarders will be at it again tomorrow as a result.

If this is a second strain that they made up or exaggerated to cover for there incompetence - then it's a bloody stupid thing to do. Rest of Europe has panicked and shut us off.

Gotta feel for the truckers from the continent stuck on a motorway in the UK in a lorry with all the hotels shut unable to cross right now.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Aye, its chaos. As have a lot of Europe. Even Scotland has shut off its borders. More importantly, France has shut off all crossings - including Freight crossings - which is where most of our food comes from. If this goes on, UK is in trouble. Hoarders will be at it again tomorrow as a result.
> 
> If this is a second strain that they made up or exaggerated to cover for there incompetence - then it's a bloody stupid thing to do. Rest of Europe has panicked and shut us off.
> 
> Gotta feel for the truckers from the continent stuck on a motorway in the UK in a lorry with all the hotels shut unable to cross right now.



Isn’t Brexit supposed to cause food shortages too? Will this compound things?

What will people do?

----------


## Cuchculan

brexit is heading towards a no deal Brexit. As Boris is been Boris. It was all agreed upon and he changed his mind about a month ago. Since then they have tried hard to lash out a deal all sides can agree upon. Fishing is the one main area that is holding any deal up. You can fish in waters up to a degree. There is a quota on what you can catch. Might be getting this wrong, but the UK doesn't want anybody else fishing in their waters. Talk of the navy been used to stop boats from other countries entering British waters. Looks like it will be a no deal Brexit. 

Then you have their so called second strain of the virus. They came out with this, in my view, maybe as an excuse to lock things back down. That is what a lot of people believe. Might have worked in England. But all other countries have banned flights and ferries coming from the UK. Talk about a diaster. If it is proved to be a hoax heads will role. In other words people will want to see proof of this new strain of Covid. Not just hear talk about it. People won't be happy till they see it under a microscope. Then you have to ask why only England? Rest of Europe not reporting a second strain.

----------


## Otherside

Yep, headed towards no-deal. The problem is they haven't prepared for that - at the moment if you cross from UK to France, you go through passport control (contrary to popular belief, there is a border between UK and the rest of Europe), but you don't go through customs. Not that going through customs needs to be a big problem - US manages to trade just fine with Mexico and Canada with customs checks in place. No huge delays there or food shortages. 

They've not really hired enough people to do customs checks, don't have the infrastructure in place, gov hasnt actually told business what they need to do to continue to trade with the EU (speaking here for someone who's currently trying to figure that one out - we've been given next to no information on that.)

They stockpiled food for no-deal, so we'll end up going through that. But no lorries can cross into France from UK at the moment, so nothing will come in. You enter UK from France - but nobodies going to cross if they can't get back again. 

I dont doubt theres a second strain - but I think theyve exaggerated it to justify why Christmas has been cancelled at short notice. Rest of the world heard about it at the same time as we did - via the press confernce, which we were told "theres a mutant version of covid that's a lot more infectious and a lot more lethal". Cant blame the rest of the world for hearing that and panicking - don't want that in there borders, and they have there own citizens to protect. That this was supposedly here and that they didn't bother to inform the rest of the world is what China did - and doing that makes us no better than China. 

Heads will probably end up rolling for that. Worth noting that we've woken up to the find the usual, very supportive of Gov media is very, very critical today.

----------


## Cuchculan

They say the second strain has to be in Ireland already. My only question is why / how did it begin in England and nowhere else in the world? All other countries are getting hit hard by the virus. None blaming it on a second strain. So for now it seems to exclusive to England. You would have to wonder why?

I think the EU is fed up with Boris. Say a last minute deal is reached. It has to be voted on by all EU member states. They all have to approve it before it can actually become a deal. I am sure it would have to be approve in the UK too. So this is were we are having some sticking point. Something that everyone can agree one. Boris doesn't want anybody fishing in UK waters. That has always been a big issue over the years. Here in Irish waters too. As some countries do break the rules. Mainly Spain. Most of the other issues they can agree on. But this seems to be one issue he does not want to back down on. So if it ends up with no deal, you might have other countries stopping British boats fishing in their waters. Not that many EU countries have waters. Some do. 

Any roads, virus wise? Numbers have gone crazy here again. Talk of a six month lockdown in the new year. Not that people will actually stick to that.

----------


## CloudMaker

Our government just passed a second stimulus check for us. A whopping $600 LOL how generous of them

That won’t even pay rent for anyone.

----------


## Cuchculan

Now the talk is of a lockdown starting the day after Christmas. That was something I said would probably happen. They will discuss it today. If they don't do it, by the New Year the cases will be the highest yet. Just thought they lifted the last lockdown too soon. Don't need to be any kind of expert to predict that by Christmas day those numbers were going to be through the roof. 

I do be another forum. One person on there, played it safe from day 1. Her husband picked it up in work. Now the whole family have to be tested. After she wrote that up, she continues with the fact that the whole family went out for a drive. Including the husband who tested positive. This is what we are dealing with. He tested positive and still went out. Get caught doing that over here and you are fined big time.

Doing an edit here because they have changed their minds again. That is what we have to put up with. Nearly changes every hour. Won't be a full level 5 lockdown now. Restrictions will be eased in on various dates. Which to me is a nicer way of saying things will be closed down on various dates until there is nothing left to close down. Which is still a lockdown.

----------


## Otherside

> Our government just passed a second stimulus check for us. A whopping $600 LOL how generous of them
> 
> That won’t even pay rent for anyone.



Ouch. Wouldn't even have paid half of mine. :/

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 4752


Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house, 
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse,
Do you know why? Because none of us were
 allowed out,
Looked out into the street and no Christmas decorations about,
Looked out of the window, what did I see?
A spread out group of six people, two sets of three,
What tier is it today, Tier 4 or Tier 3? 
A new strain of Covid coming to a town near me,
Waiting for santa to slide down my chimney,
Cause let's face it i'm all alone & my friends can't celebrate with me,
Santa finally came! What did he bring?
A sack full of vaccines, some toilet paper and things,
He came prepared with extra handwash in his stocking, 
Because he knew that Boris was keeping us locked in,
We sat and we cheered opening presents all night! 
As we talked and reminisced about this year's
cancelled flights,
Up on the roof, his red nosed reindeer was seated,
Keeping his distance by approximately 2 metres,
Soon it became time, for Santa Claus to go,
He could only stay til 10pm under new rules on Tier 4,
He flew up my chimney I said, "When will you be back?"
He replied 'Hopefully in a year's time if some [BEEP] doesn't try to eat a bat!"

----------


## CloudMaker

LOL @ six hundred dollar man

Nice Christmas carol

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 4756

----------


## CloudMaker

SO TRUE!!

If lockdowns work why do we need more than one
If social distancing works why are we forced to take vaccines
If vaccines work why do we still need masks

----------


## Cuchculan

The first jabs begin here today. Nurses are getting them first. Then nursing homes. Work their way down from there. Just from reading all I have read, most people will refuse the vaccine. Some are worried they will have to take it if they want to visit a different country. Also think the government might, for example, use rock concerts and football matches, by way of saying if you didn't get the jab you can't attend these events. So those with no jab can't go to all events with large numbers. Bit of a sneaky one. By getting the jab you can do things others won't be allowed to do. Made me laugh when they said most people won't be getting the vaccine till the Summer. When there will be better vaccines made. Does this mean they even know this vaccine is not good? Bit like saying if you hold off there are better ones on the way.

A grandmother of nine became the first Irish person to get the vaccine. Though the WHO still states there is no vaccine available as of yet for Covid.

----------


## Ironman

> Our government just passed a second stimulus check for us. A whopping $600 LOL how generous of them
> 
> That won’t even pay rent for anyone.







> Ouch. Wouldn't even have paid half of mine. :/



Our President vetoed it because it had these wonderful items thrown into the over 5,000 page document lol :

Pakistani transgender study (they can use their own money!) 
Jordanian border wall against Syria (and they complain about a border wall here with Mexico) 
Sudanese business-sprouting funding (don't they mistreat people there?)
A SECOND multimillion dollar grant to the Kennedy Center for the Arts - which has been CLOSED all year due to Corona (thanks Nancy!) 
Renaming military bases because of self-shaming (Forget history and you're doomed to repeat it people!)
….and the big one -> FISH SEX TRAFFICKING - Pimp the fish to see how they mate....Sorry Charlie (Star-Kist tuna tag line)

...and we get crumbs.   Congress vetoed the bill and they complain about our President not wanting to help the people.  He vetoed it due to the list and more that I just presented.  He wanted the $2,000 for the people and less of that crap in my list!
This one is one Congress!  

….so what do they do?  Veto the bill and pass a second bill stating the $2,000 to everyone.

Quite frankly, and I don't mean to brag, but I have had my job this entire time and have saved money due to not have to commute to work or eat out.  I calculated that in the last nine months, I would have traveled about 16,000 miles (~25,600km) - I have only traveled about 4,000 miles/6,400km  and that's to appointments, men's groups, family trips, and errands for my mother.  It's going either to my savings account or more than likely my credit card.  Thank God I only have one.

----------


## Ironman

> The first jabs begin here today. Nurses are getting them first. Then nursing homes. Work their way down from there. Just from reading all I have read, most people will refuse the vaccine. Some are worried they will have to take it if they want to visit a different country. Also think the government might, for example, use rock concerts and football matches, by way of saying if you didn't get the jab you can't attend these events. So those with no jab can't go to all events with large numbers. Bit of a sneaky one. By getting the jab you can do things others won't be allowed to do. Made me laugh when they said most people won't be getting the vaccine till the Summer. When there will be better vaccines made. Does this mean they even know this vaccine is not good? Bit like saying if you hold off there are better ones on the way.
> 
> A grandmother of nine became the first Irish person to get the vaccine. Though the WHO still states there is no vaccine available as of yet for Covid.



Well, your last sentence fits my mantra:  

Wuhan Coronavirus 2020: 
The Chinese Communist Party LIED
The World Health Organization DENIED
Economies FRIED
People DIED

….and the top two don't seem to be held accountable for what has happened.  I call it for what it is - bioterrorism by omission.

My mother's in assisted living and her birthday is Christmas Day.  I fully expected to just drop off her presents and Christmas dinner and go back home when I got a shock from the staff lady.  
She said I was allowed in the house as long as I wear my mask - the first time since the end of June (and this was lockdown #2).  She told me that my showing up outdid anything I could have given her.  I didn't even think to bring my phone since I didn't know I would be staying.  She hasn't seen pictures of her grandchildren in six months - her grandson/my nephew will be 4 in February and her granddaughter/my niece is now 13 months old!

They are supposed to get vaccinated this week, but I have not been contacted as her guardian.

----------


## Otherside

> Quite frankly, and I don't mean to brag, but I have had my job this  entire time and have saved money due to not have to commute to work or  eat out.  I calculated that in the last nine months, I would have  traveled about 16,000 miles (~25,600km) - I have only traveled about  4,000 miles/6,400km  and that's to appointments, men's groups, family  trips, and errands for my mother.  It's going either to my savings  account or more than likely my credit card.  Thank God I only have one.



Yeah, I'm in that fortunate position as well - I'm working remotely, not having to commute into London for work is saving a whole heap (which costs a ridiculous amount - about $5kish a year), plus all the other things that I'm spending not spending because they're not open. Considering spending some of that on a holiday when this is all over. 

Someone on the radio pretty much said it the other day - you're either better off financially because you've kept your job and you're spending less because of no commute + less purchases, or you've lost your job and your really struggling financially.

----------


## Cuchculan

Money been handed out over here is only for those who can't work due to Covid. Nobody else at all. You had a job. But as long as lockdown continues, you are out of work, you get a special weekly pandemic payment. When they lift restrictions and places open back up, it is very hard to sign off this weekly payment. Sounds stupid. More forms to fill out. This can take weeks. You would imagine they would be happy you are back to work and no longer have to give you the payment. The problem? By the time people signed off the last time, we were back in lockdown. So they had to sign up for it again. For some they were earning more on the pandemic payment than they would have earned in work. Some didn't bother signing off from the payment. Talk about confusion. Easy to get on, harder to get off. You get off and you get back on it again. But now we are going to enter level 5 again. So they will all be back on it again.

----------


## Otherside

No sign on/sign off system here. If you can't work, employer pays you 80% of wage as normal, then the employer claims that money back from gov. They still have to make national insurance (social security) and pension payments though. Companies that are struggling are now saying "well, we can't afford to do that." If you lose your job, you claim jobseekers benefit, which is pretty much nothing. 

Here's the embarressing part - UK is the one of the richest countries in the world, 5th largest economy or something. Because of how badly the pandemic has hit some people, how little support there has been, child poverty has risen quite fast in the UK, to the point that it's bad enough that UNICEF has had to step in in order to feed starving children here.

----------


## CloudMaker

> No sign on/sign off system here. If you can't work, employer pays you 80% of wage as normal, then the employer claims that money back from gov. They still have to make national insurance (social security) and pension payments though. Companies that are struggling are now saying "well, we can't afford to do that." If you lose your job, you claim jobseekers benefit, which is pretty much nothing. 
> 
> Here's the embarressing part - UK is the one of the richest countries in the world, 5th largest economy or something. Because of how badly the pandemic has hit some people, how little support there has been, child poverty has risen quite fast in the UK, to the point that it's bad enough that UNICEF has had to step in in order to feed starving children here.



I’ve heard 1 in 5 kids in the United States are now facing hunger too. Really sad how these governments have ruined people’s lives and they don’t care about it at all. Big business is doing better than ever here in the US. Jeff Bezos just got a lot less competitors. 

Don’t worry I bet those $600 checks will fix it all LOL  ::(: 

Attachment 4758

----------


## Cuchculan

The pay system began the same way here as in the UK. Company paid so much and the welfare paid the rest. Now it is just the welfare paying the money. You could get more at Christmas on this welfare than at work. You got a bonus week. Like a double week. 

LOL at that picture. Feed an American family. Made me laugh.

----------


## Otherside

Neighbours threw a wine party last night. There excuse? "Well we got our first jab last week" - and the 10 other people there are obviously not going to spread the virus. Few days ago my local area declared that we were having a major crisis because of the sudden rise in covid cases. Had the cheek to invite there next door neighbour - an 85 year old women whos currently having chemo - and getting angry when she said "No". Poor women was in tears to us on the phone because of how they'd angry they'd gotten. Police ended up turning up and shutting it down. 

It's incredibly frustrating - for people who are apparently so vulnerable that they absolutley had to get one of the first vaccines - they don't behave like it. Throwing summer barbeques. Throwing mulled wine parties on Christmas eve. Flying off to Portugal for two weeks in August. 95 year old grandfather with severe ashthma hasn't been jabbed yet. 85 year old neighbour with Chemo hasn't. Immunocomprised sister hasn't been. All sat indoors right now and not throwing parties. All high risk, all likely in a lot of trouble if they catch it. 

[BEEP] em. We've been all been lockeddown and putting our lives on hold to protect there apparently vulnerable asses, then they turn round and pull this shit. Never thought I'd say this, but I hope they got fined.

----------


## Cuchculan

Here they have said that lockdown might not be good enough to stop the spread of the virus. Our numbers are the highest yet. I mean since day 1 of the pandemic. Health experts think the government waited far too long to lockdown the country again. If we were to view the numbers and base them on other lockdowns, we should have been locked back down a week or so before Christmas. In just 2 weeks the numbers have shot through the roof. 

Sound like beautiful neighbours you have. Idiots. Some people are still thinking all this is not real. We hear some people a pandemic is not actually happening. If you ask them what is happening, they have no logical answer. These would be the same people who tell you all vaccines are bad for you. Like they have to deny everything out there is real. How it all began I do question. But it is very real. People are still dying. I have always said that I could understand social distancing. It would work if everybody was doing it. The theory is right. But not everybody on board with the whole idea makes things fail badly. Lockdowns could have been avoided if people done things the right way. I do still believe in that. As they ignored most of what was said / asked of them there was no other answer. Another year and the same shit. Might get worse before it gets better.

----------


## CloudMaker

I suggest everyone should watch this IMO

----------


## Cuchculan

The Irish take on the vaccine. 

Attachment 4759

----------


## Ironman

> Neighbours threw a wine party last night. There excuse? "Well we got our first jab last week" - and the 10 other people there are obviously not going to spread the virus. Few days ago my local area declared that we were having a major crisis because of the sudden rise in covid cases. Had the cheek to invite there next door neighbour - an 85 year old women whos currently having chemo - and getting angry when she said "No". Poor women was in tears to us on the phone because of how they'd angry they'd gotten. Police ended up turning up and shutting it down. 
> 
> It's incredibly frustrating - for people who are apparently so vulnerable that they absolutley had to get one of the first vaccines - they don't behave like it. Throwing summer barbeques. Throwing mulled wine parties on Christmas eve. Flying off to Portugal for two weeks in August. 95 year old grandfather with severe ashthma hasn't been jabbed yet. 85 year old neighbour with Chemo hasn't. Immunocomprised sister hasn't been. All sat indoors right now and not throwing parties. All high risk, all likely in a lot of trouble if they catch it. 
> 
> [BEEP] em. We've been all been lockeddown and putting our lives on hold to protect there apparently vulnerable asses, then they turn round and pull this shit. Never thought I'd say this, but I hope they got fined.



You know it's bad when I read the first sentence and see "JOB" instead of "JAB".   ::   As I was running New Year's Eve near 11pm, getting my fitness on and Corona fat off, there were SIX police cars that flew past me with their lights on at 10:45pm.  As they flew by with their sirens, I was like "they're not after me!"   ::):    But, when I got back to my neighborhood, there was a faint scent of.....cigar smoke.  I am like, okay, I don't normally breathe this - car exhaust, yeah, but cigar smoke - what if I get Corona? *just kidding, but I had to throw that in.

As I ran up a hill (it kills me because it's in the last kilometer/half-mile), I heard a bunch of people on a porch chatting.  They were congregating and having a New Year's Eve party.  I was so mad, I pushed myself too hard and ran out of gas early.  I didn't have any 100% non-alcoholic sparkling apple cider 
@Total Eclipse
 knows how loopy I can get off that!   

Our TV networks carries the New York Times Square crystal ball drop.  The only people on the streets were frontline workers, which was really a nice thing to do.

----------


## Ironman

> I suggest everyone should watch this IMO



I called it Chinese bioterrorism and all of the stupid things that would happen.  It was a Communism/globalism pushback on Trump and Johnson.  JOEjanHorse fiasco included.  She hit the nail on the head around 27:20.  You can tell by the coverage and lack thereof (and CENSORING) of data underneath this.  There is evidence of fraud all over the place, but I get reactions of "no there isn't".  I am like "yeah, there is.  Thousand of sworn affidavits, surveillance video, numerous witnesses, machine logs, etc."  Then, the debate gets personal that I am nuts and it degrades.  :: 





> The Irish take on the vaccine. 
> 
> Attachment 4759



I don't think it has the microchip stuff in it, though.  Of course, JOEjanHorse took the shot, but Trump and Johnson got the virus anyway.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I called it Chinese bioterrorism and all of the stupid things that would happen.  It was a Communism/globalism pushback on Trump and Johnson.  JOEjanHorse fiasco included.  She hit the nail on the head around 27:20.  You can tell by the coverage and lack thereof (and CENSORING) of data underneath this.  There is evidence of fraud all over the place, but I get reactions of "no there isn't".  I am like "yeah, there is.  Thousand of sworn affidavits, surveillance video, numerous witnesses, machine logs, etc."  Then, the debate gets personal that I am nuts and it degrades. 
> 
> 
> I don't think it has the microchip stuff in it, though.  Of course, JOEjanHorse took the shot, but Trump and Johnson got the virus anyway.



But mainstream media says there’s no voter fraud so it must be true, LOL!

How would you ever know if there are microchips in them. There are such a thing as nanochips that are so small they are nearly impossible to see. Bill gates on record saying there should be digital vaccine certificates implanted in your body. Scary stuff IMO

----------


## Ironman

> But mainstream media says there’s no voter fraud so it must be true, LOL!
> 
> How would you ever know if there are microchips in them. There are such a thing as nanochips that are so small they are nearly impossible to see. Bill gates on record saying there should be digital vaccine certificates implanted in your body. Scary stuff IMO



I just signed a guardian document for my mother to get the vaccine on Friday.  She hasn't left her assisted living home since at least mid-June.  That was the last and only time I have taken her out of the house since the pandemic began in early March.  Can you imagine not leaving your house but one time in almost ten months?!  If Bill Gates knew what was good for one, he'd leave the little Macroshaft micro-robo-beasts out of the vaccines!  She and her housemates have monthly virtual meetings with their doctors.  It kinda puts my own SA in perspective.

----------


## Cuchculan

We all know there will be two camps as far as the vaccine goes. Those who will get it. And those who never touch any kind of vaccine. If it helps get some people any kind of life back, then it is worth getting. I don't think it will have any kind of microchip or nanochip. That is the whole thing thrown out there months ago to make this all sound so frightening. What I think might happen is that people who get the vaccine might be allowed to do more than people who refuse to get the vaccine. Rock concerts. Flights. Anything that involves a large gathering of people. So there will be a split in society. I have a friend who would not touch a vaccine in a million years. But he travels a lot. He knows he will have to get this one. Other countries won't let you enter their country if you did not get the vaccine.

----------


## CloudMaker

I can go without concerts, traveling, and visiting other countries. Never do any of those anyway. 

But what if they make you have it to keep your job? Basically get the vaccine or starve.

----------


## Cuchculan

I am guessing schools and colleges will go down that route. They are packed places. I will be interested to see who they say has to get it. Would you quit your job if told you had to get it?

----------


## CloudMaker

Would probably quit my job though IDK what I would do 
No way am I getting a forced injection

----------


## Cuchculan

It is hard to get a grasp on the numbers here. You have to take in the population. Not that many millions in Ireland. What can be classed as bad here can be only 200 cases. We have jumped from that to nearly 5,000 cases in a week. But we are trying to find out if they are daily numbers. They did mention a back log in testing and results. What is confusing about all of this? 3 days ago they said they would update things by 9,000. Why? If they knew the figure there and then why wait a few says and then break it down over 2 days? They told us this magic 9,000 number 3 days ago. To expect it. Which means they knew the number already. So we don't know if the big jump in cases is actual numbers from this week or last week or the week before. Frighten people into staying in the house or what?

----------


## Otherside

Our numbers are huge. Just seen the graphs, the  numbers...UK has huge numbers. Inevitable I think that we'll be in another lockdown. 

Schools are the issue here today. Gov wants them opened when the term starts up again tomorrow. Teachers aren't happy about it. Now one of the teaching unions has advised there members to go on strike, saying "its unsafe to go to work because of covid levels, dont go." So then schools shut anyway because there isn't any teachers. 

Wondering if the best thing is to just go hard on the lockdown this time for a few months and get it completely under control, instead of doing this half-arsed approach of sort of locking down when things get to code red levels which succeeds in neither keeping the economy going and keeping covid under control. 

Can't help but look at places like Australia, New Zealand and South East Asia that have managed to keep it under control and go back to a normal life.

----------


## sunrise

It's hard to believe how bad things are right now.  And it's probably going to get even worse by the end of January after all the holidays.  But people aren't letting the bad news stop them. National parks and ski areas are still busy. That needs to change.  My neighbor started getting groceries delivered.  If my work starts making us come in soon, I don't know what I'll do.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just the numbers are not adding up here. I know we had the Christmas period and the run up to Christmas. To see such a huge jump in numbers. One doctor did that everybody in the country would have at least 1 symptom of the virus. That does not mean they have the virus. But if tested it might come back as positive. talking 7,000 cases a day for the next few weeks. Case of do you believe it or not? Is this them wanting to keep people indoors. Creating an illusion for us to think if we leave the house we might get the virus. Plus that magic word again. Back log. How far is this back log? They are not telling us. Remains to be seen what happens over the coming weeks.

----------


## CloudMaker

So yesterday I went to my credit union to pay my bills as I normally do.  There was this big alert banner. 

 It said stimulus checks are going out but they have nothing to do with this Credit Union.    Those checks are going out through the United States Government.  We can not guarantee  when they will get to you.

I hate people so stupid that they think thier banks have any control over anything, and I also feel bad, that they are so desperate to get any money.

God help us once the free money stops.

----------


## Otherside

Its infuriating here. Boris has come out and said yes, further measures will be needed, schools will need to be shut at somepoint - then not doing anything. Doesn't seem capable of taking action fast. Far too desperate to be liked, far too scared of a rebellion from his party - who might just remove him if he does it. So won't act. 

What we're doing just isnt working. We haven't kept the economy going - there's still the huge job losses, still the damage and the constant opening that having to shut at short notice is hurting them. We haven't managed to keep the infection rates down - hospitals are now once again overloaded, theres now teachers on strike refusing to go to school because they're saying its unsafe to do so. 

So why not try what New Zealand and Australia managed to do successfully? Shutdown, provide the support for those that need it, close off everything that is not essential. Bar anyone coming in who isn't a UK resident - and require those residents that do come in to spend time isolating in a hotel room until they get a negative test. Just as they do in Aus. Then when those numbers are down at near zero, reopen, keeping the borders shut off.

----------


## Cuchculan

They still want schools to open here. As was pointed out, they are asking all other people to work from home if they can. What is the difference between a school and an office? 30 people in one room. 

From day 1 I said ban alcohol. From day 1 the government have been moaning about house parties. But the earn from the sale of alcohol. What good would a house party be without alcohol? It is the easy things they are failing to do. Close the borders into Ireland. We have water around us. You know what I mean. Nobody enters or leaves the country. No movement between North and South. These are such easy things. But they have been ignored since day 1. Movement and alcohol. Two spreaders of the virus. 

Was shopping this morning. The shop was badly staffed. One checkout open only. That is not good enough. Open 3 or 4 and there will be no queues. Open only 1 and you will have a queue and a half. Simple little things. Not like they are complicated.

----------


## Otherside

We are in lockdown again. Just like it was back in March. Everything shut that isnt essential, back to stay indoors, although go out once a day for exercise. 

Implication in todays Boris speech was that it will go on until the first groups have been vaccinated - predicted mid-February if they dont screw that up. 

Know what you mean about islands. Incredibly frustrating that this island here let it get out of control. Wish we'd done what Australia and NZ did with there islands. Or closer to home, Isle of Man or the Channel Islands that have it under control. 

On the subject of the Isle of Man, one guy from Scotland was missing his girlfriend there, with travel between the two shut off. So what did he do? Got a jetski and decided he was going to jetski all the way from Scotland to Man, four hours in total - thought it would only take half an hour. Apparently was spurred on by listening to "Love is in the air" over and over. Honestly impressed that he managed to make it over, given that he apparently had never used a jetski before. But, guy got arrested, spent a few days in prison, the Manx weren't thrilled. Assume they sent him back to Scotland.

----------


## Cuchculan

That would be some rough sea to get across on a jetski. Must have been dying for some. LOL

I think if people used some common sense they could get by. But they refuse to do so. Plus we know the vaccine is in the country. Only 1 person has been given it so far. They are waiting till the end of the month to give it to others. Wait till things get worse and then give it out. Common sense not been used again. 

Numbers are crazy here. Hard to know what to believe. Is like they are telling us the numbers for tomorrow a day in advance. Like ' tomorrow they will be 7,000 new cases '. There is that exact amount the next day.

----------


## Otherside

I'm kind of in awe of that guy, like, how the heck did he manage to get to the Isle of Man on a jetski when he'd never jet-skied before? Mental. Surprised he didn't drown. Saw a Mancman say it felt very bizarre seeing all the shut downs and chaos elsewhere, whilst life on the Isle of Man was normal and just went on - other than the fact nobody else is going onto the islander able to leave, and theres apparently a shortages of some items that usually come in from the UK because of restrictions. Would kill to be on the Isle of Man right now. 

Don't doubt the numbers here are insane - thinking on it, know more people here who've tested positive or who have symptoms in the past week alone, than I have throughout the whole thing. About a third of people at work are off citing covid19 symptoms. Relying on commonsense - most people do here I think, but you get the small minority who ruin it for the rest of us.

----------


## Cuchculan

How much fuel does a jetski hold? I am doubting enough for six hours. Unless some have reserve tanks. Long, choppy ride for a newbie. 

The health experts have said there are no other illnesses you can catch right now only Covid. Those sorts of statements make us dubious. So you can't catch anything else at all. All the normal things are not out there at the moment. This is were you begin to think a bit. Are other things showing up as positive? Thus them saying that. In another statement they told everybody to assume they all had Covid. Talking the whole country here. Odd statements to be throwing out there. I also wonder if other illnesses are forming into Covid? Is it even possible? Must be something going on. That they are not telling us. 

Schools will remain closed this month. Nearly everything is cancelled. Though my mother has a hospital appointment. Was cancelled yesterday. Today she got a call saying it was still cancelled but she could go if she wanted to. They give you a time. One person allowed in at a time in that department. This hospital is overrun with Covid cases. Hence cancelling all appointments. Seems they are saying ' it is up to you '. Catch anything, you can't blame them.

----------


## Ironman

> Our numbers are huge. Just seen the graphs, the  numbers...UK has huge numbers. Inevitable I think that we'll be in another lockdown. 
> 
> Schools are the issue here today. Gov wants them opened when the term starts up again tomorrow. Teachers aren't happy about it. Now one of the teaching unions has advised there members to go on strike, saying "its unsafe to go to work because of covid levels, dont go." So then schools shut anyway because there isn't any teachers. 
> 
> Wondering if the best thing is to just go hard on the lockdown this time for a few months and get it completely under control, instead of doing this half-arsed approach of sort of locking down when things get to code red levels which succeeds in neither keeping the economy going and keeping covid under control. 
> 
> Can't help but look at places like Australia, New Zealand and South East Asia that have managed to keep it under control and go back to a normal life.



People always forget - it's summer down there.  It lightened up here in the north during the summer.  Virus like the Corona don't like heat and humidity - it bulks the cell up and weighs it down.

----------


## Otherside

Sure, also different ways in how they've approached it though. SE Asia - the Taiwan and South Korea never really had a lockdown per say, managed to keep it under control. Aus and NZ have extreme entry bans - quite a few Kiwis in the UK on working holiday visas or the like who are having an interesting time trying to get back (very difficult due to the restrictions), similar with the Aussies. 

Definatley was better here during the summer though, although undoubtedly, return to universites and the Christmas gatherings have contributed to the situation we are in now. 

Of all the things, Trump is the UK Covid controversy today. Apparently he has his private jet booked to fly to Scotland so he can take a holiday playing golf. That...might be interesting if he does end up coming. Scottish government have said that they're not letting anyone who is not travelling for an essential reason, and playing golf isn't essential. Going to be something if he ends up being denied entry and sent back to the US. Wonder if it's just a threat, or if they will if does show up.

----------


## Cuchculan

Here the government are been slammed for the slow roll out of the vaccine. they are been accused of letting people die. Not the first time they have been accused of that one. Plus this back log. Deaths read out yesterday were weeks old. But they refuse to say how far the back log goes back exactly. So they are giving us numbers days in advance. Bit like saying in three days time there will be another 5,000 cases. When esxactly are these cases from? That is why we are all confused. Oh and you must show a negative Covid test result before you are allowed into Ireland now.

----------


## Otherside

They did that here last night - you need a negative test to enter the UK. Which seems like it was something that was needed six months ago.

----------


## Cuchculan

I was just over at the post office and shopping. Pick the right time and there is hardly anybody over there. In and out. Pick the wrong time and you will have queues. Was happy with this morning. More people working the check-outs as well. Whivh was what I mentioned the other day. This morning I shopped and checked out straight away. No queue. 

Few other things have come up here in a leaked document. Government want to close more places down. Leave only the bare essentials opened. Some never have anybody in them. Accept the person who works there. Building sites I can understand. Hard to social distance at times. But not hearing of any outbreaks on building sites. Has gotten into a few prisons. Normal jokes about them self isolating. It was the staff who brought it into the prisons. So now every prisoner has to get tested. They would get tested quicker than we would. The ban on coming from the UK is still in place for a few more days. They will meet to decide what to do about that ban. Should be the exact same thing really. Test them before they come here.

----------


## Cuchculan

This is just an example of how some people have gotten. The woman in this story is the first one I have come across to have actually said anything to me at least. it was in the shops yesterday. I just walked in. Place was almost empty. She followed me in and stopped me and told me I never Sanatized my hands before entering the shops. I made it clear that I had gloves on. My hands would not be touching a single thing in the shops. Did she expect me to sanatize my gloves? She told me to remove them and sanatize my hands and then put them back on. I said ' what's the bloody point '. Before I left my house I had washed my hands. i had put my gloves on. I had not passed one person on my way to the shops. ' And you really need to get a life '. then i did point out she was standing too close to me. Not observing social distancing rules. I just found it funny. My own view on the whole thing is how many other actually touch that hand sanatizer machine? Probably thousands. Then you have the shop fridges. My gloves were not those latex type. Just normal gloves. I do wash them every other day. I wear them so I am not touching everything / anything in the shop. When she saw she was getting nowhere with me she moved on to somebody else. No. She did not work in the shop. Just a woman with a lot of time on her hands and nothing better to do. I thought I done good from holding back and not telling her to go F off and bug somebody else.

----------


## Otherside

Hearing a lot about "long covid" here which sounds terrifying. Some saying it's a high as 1 in 20, leaves you completely debilitated. Had people on the news saying they have lung damage, nerve damage. Serious symptoms for a very long time with. 

Colleagues been off sick with it for the last month. Said in an email this morning he that he fees breathless everytime he leaves his bed to go to the bathroom. Seem to know more people that have had it this past two weeks than I have at any point since this began.

----------


## Ironman

> This is just an example of how some people have gotten. The woman in this story is the first one I have come across to have actually said anything to me at least. it was in the shops yesterday. I just walked in. Place was almost empty. She followed me in and stopped me and told me I never Sanatized my hands before entering the shops. I made it clear that I had gloves on. My hands would not be touching a single thing in the shops. Did she expect me to sanatize my gloves? She told me to remove them and sanatize my hands and then put them back on. I said ' what's the bloody point '. Before I left my house I had washed my hands. i had put my gloves on. I had not passed one person on my way to the shops. ' And you really need to get a life '. then i did point out she was standing too close to me. Not observing social distancing rules. I just found it funny. My own view on the whole thing is how many other actually touch that hand sanatizer machine? Probably thousands. Then you have the shop fridges. My gloves were not those latex type. Just normal gloves. I do wash them every other day. I wear them so I am not touching everything / anything in the shop. When she saw she was getting nowhere with me she moved on to somebody else. No. She did not work in the shop. Just a woman with a lot of time on her hands and nothing better to do. I thought I done good from holding back and not telling her to go F off and bug somebody else.



Wow - I don't see anybody here wear gloves!  We all have masks on - the grocery store.  It sounds like you have some Karens in your area.  In Ireland, maybe it's Corinnes lol.  They are the ones with bad hairdos that "have to speak to the manager" lol.  During the Corona, YouTube videos of AmeriKarens popping up everywhere snapping at people and managers.





> Hearing a lot about "long covid" here which sounds terrifying. Some saying it's a high as 1 in 20, leaves you completely debilitated. Had people on the news saying they have lung damage, nerve damage. Serious symptoms for a very long time with. 
> 
> Colleagues been off sick with it for the last month. Said in an email this morning he that he fees breathless everytime he leaves his bed to go to the bathroom. Seem to know more people that have had it this past two weeks than I have at any point since this began.



I go to a men's group and one of the guys caught the Corona the first week of November and quarantined for two weeks and everything.  As of mid-December, his senses of taste and smell were still a mess.  I made a point to ask him this week if anything has improved.  So, as of mid-January, his taste has almost completely returned, but the smell still lacks.  Over two months after the Corona, he still has lingering symptoms.  Other than that, he has physically recovered.  This, and a second guy in my group has the Corona and will be quarantining through at least January 17.  We found out six days after we saw him....so it was borderline on if we should have quarantined.  He said he did not have any symptoms last week when we saw him and everybody wears a mask and socially distances.  Today, I wonder if there is some breathing problems with me - tight chest, but I ran last night, didn't get enough sleep and took a nap today.  I don't think it's the Corona.

Fighting off the hypochondriasis!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

The thing is they don't know about long term effects. Probably won't until 10 or 20 years after the pandemic ends. Only way you will know about long term effecfts is when they happen. Which can be said about their vaccines as well. Short term side effects can be easily worked out. Long term side effects? Heck they would need to wait a few years to know the answer to that one. One interesting thing they said in this country was that everybody will at least have one symptom of the virus. Not sure what they were getting at with that one. Their way of telling us we will all have it? Even if it is a weaker version. Losing track of the years here. But when I was in hospital with the burst ulcer. one thing I had was no taste and no smell at all. Might happen with a few things. When I first read that was a side effect of this virus I thought back to that time in hospital. An apple and an onion would have tasted the same to me. Nothing had any taste at all. It was freaky when I did try and eat. Simply couldn't taste what you had in your mouth. I put it down to all the heavy medication and drips they had me on at that time. Was just odd to see it as a symptom of Covid. I did joke that I had been there and done that in 2019.

----------


## Otherside

So one year after the beginning of the pandemic, we have decided it's time to shut our borders! Whoopedy doo, should have done that when the whole thing began. (Or rather you now have the qurantine when you fly back in 
and take a test before you fly back to the UK, but for some reason it's being called "shutting the borders" on the news. Why we didn't do any of that earlier though I dont know.)

Vaccinations are supposedly going well - we're supposedly at 5% of pop, although we're only giving everyone 1 jab for now rather than the 2. Rumours they're thinking of having the vaccine centres open 247. Which is going to rely on people actually being willing to turn up for an appointment at 3am. 

Woke up coughing this morning, but no other symptoms? Haven't lost my sense of taste or anything. Probably just the usual cough and cold that's going around. Still...ordered a test which required a "credit check to verify my identity" (??...I mean I guess they don't want a 13 year old ordering a whole load under a fake name because "just a prank bro" or something) and which is being delivered by Amazon of all people.

----------


## Cuchculan

Hope you are OK. Was reading yesterday about a lack of staff at terminals for the ferry. Nobody to check paperwork. Thus big delays. Then those with wrong paperwork after waiting in line some time for days. Shelves are emptying out in Tesco very quickly. Mostly their own branded food. You have no idea how much is their own branded food till something like this happens. 

Have one one brother who got the jab. He works in a hospital. Raging debate here because those working in private hospitals got the vaccine first. Is one private hospital refusing to take in public patients. The rest have agreed to help out. All eyes are on this one private hospital. Publicity for them is bad. 

As for people coming from other countries? Negative tests must be showm. Unless you are coming from the North of Ireland. Then you can just enter the Republic. That has caused a bit of a stir as well. Because things are not great up North. Yet they don't have to be tested at all to enter the Republic. 

Are two vaccines in use in Ireland. Slow going. Even talk of a year long lockdown. Till everybody get the vaccine. Can't see that one happening.

----------


## Cuchculan

The EU slapping a ban on vaccines from the UK. Saying they have not been tested fully. Be interesting to see were this ones ends up as they are not offering an alternative answer. Bit like saying ' don't take that, but we have nothing else to offer in its place '.

----------


## CloudMaker

> The EU slapping a ban on vaccines from the UK. Saying they have not been tested fully. Be interesting to see were this ones ends up as they are not offering an alternative answer. Bit like saying ' don't take that, but we have nothing else to offer in its place '.



Would you rather get a virus with a 99%+ survival rate in those who aren’t elderly/obese or voluntarily take experimental gene therapy???  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

The same vaccine has be given to hundreds of Irish people already. There are 2 in the UK. The Oxford one is like the flu jab. Get it every year. Something is better than nothing for some people. As the virus has returned to nursing homes again. If the vaccine can save their lives, use the bloody thing.

----------


## CloudMaker

> The same vaccine has be given to hundreds of Irish people already. There are 2 in the UK. The Oxford one is like the flu jab. Get it every year. Something is better than nothing for some people. As the virus has returned to nursing homes again. If the vaccine can save their lives, use the bloody thing.



They can be the guinea pigs then! I’m not getting a gene altering vaccine that governments have released companies from having all liability over dear god

----------


## Cuchculan

If the person was going to die anyway? Even if it gives them a few more years. Not talking young people here. Talking nursing homes. As the virus is spreading through the nursing homes. Choice of gamble and hope they don't catch the virus or gamble and give them the vaccine and a few more years of life.

----------


## Otherside

Saw the EU was being a bit slow and having vaccine problems. Being slow approving, had problems using its bulk-buying scheme to buy? 

In a way, glad that we don't have to deal with that. Saw at least one country had broken ranks and gone to buy Russia's Sputnik vaccine. 

We might well be approving fast, but we're out of options other than to. There's the new variant here which is a lot more deadly it seems, plus the long covid we're now seeing. Only elderly people getting it at the moment. Think they've started with the over 70s now.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think the main issue is the new strains of the virus. They seem to be taken over and the vaccine is not working on them. That's if I'm picking it up right. They did mumble on about lack of research. That the people getting the vaccine in the UK were been used as lab rats. Latest from here is that there will be no vaccine for another 6 months. So it would appear Ireland has done a big U turn as they were using what the UK were using. Story changes every day. Tomorrow we might be hearing something different.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, I've seen that theres rumours that the vaccine might not be so good against the South African Strain. Vaccine being rushed does worry me a little - but we've got little choice to be honest. We're approaching 100k dead, we have huge numbers of infections and deaths per day thanks to how badly it was handled. Taking one of the worst economic hits because of it. 

EU in general would have taken the slower, more cautious route, so it not approving it isn't a surprise. Seems to be having supply problems though. Rumours here that they didn't buy enough? Or that France pressured the EU into not buying more of the Pfizer one than it did of the Sanofi/French one? (which now doesn't work). Who knows.

----------


## CloudMaker

Thank you interweb gods For VR this year!  I was able to exercise with "friends' in Beat Saber, go to virtual haunted houses, corn mazes, etc through "Sinister Halloween" and Phantasm. 

California is still in lockdown after almost a entire year!  Most of our students are having severe mental issues and our facility is having problems as well.

JEBUS.

----------


## Cuchculan

This month has seen the most deaths in Ireland since this all began. Lot of hospital staff coming down with too. Even though they got the vaccine. My brother works in a hospital. He got the vaccine too. Now they question why the staff are coming down with the virus. Raises questions about the vaccine.

----------


## CloudMaker

> This month has seen the most deaths in Ireland since this all began. Lot of hospital staff coming down with too. Even though they got the vaccine. My brother works in a hospital. He got the vaccine too. Now they question why the staff are coming down with the virus. Raises questions about the vaccine.



OMG I didn’t know about your brother 
I’m so sorry  ::(: 
People in medical fields are at much higher risk

----------


## Cuchculan

My brother has not got the virus. Sorry if it came across that way. He works in a hospital. Not near the Covid patients. Everybody working in the hospitals all got the vaccine. No matter what job you do in the hospital. The ones with the virus are the ones dealing with Covid patients. I did read that over exposure to Covid can be very dangerous. In other words if you work around patients 7 days a week it is not good for you. So I assume they have special shifts. So one person is not around the patients for hours on end. 

As for things on the net. Patrick's day parade is online this year. No idea how that will work out. People walking up and down their gardens?

----------


## CloudMaker

> My brother has not got the virus. Sorry if it came across that way. He works in a hospital. Not near the Covid patients. Everybody working in the hospitals all got the vaccine. No matter what job you do in the hospital. The ones with the virus are the ones dealing with Covid patients. I did read that over exposure to Covid can be very dangerous. In other words if you work around patients 7 days a week it is not good for you. So I assume they have special shifts. So one person is not around the patients for hours on end. 
> 
> As for things on the net. Patrick's day parade is online this year. No idea how that will work out. People walking up and down their gardens?



It didn’t come across as him having covid but I heard people who are constantly exposed to it are at much more risk like you said
Also I always thought st Patrick’s day was a fake American ‘Irish’ holiday LOL

----------


## CloudMaker

I spent today in Monterey,  I really enjoyed it  as I have not gone anywhere since last year!  
I felt so sorry for all the restaurants there!  Things I noticed,,,,,,

All the stupid crowded giftshops are still open!   No restrictions but masks.   You probably know how crowded all of those stupid places are, way more crowded than restaurants, but all the restaurants have been shut down even shut down with out door  dining!


I bought some food and took it to the beach and ate it outside on the beach,   I walked on a path from the wharf all the way to Cannery Row, that was the first time I ever did that!  Got my exercise in! 

 All the shops in Cannery Row were open, but the restaurants were closed and were trying to entice customers into buying booze  and stuff outside!  People were buying huge cocktails and drinking and  walking around.

WTF?   Why is it ok to be packed into a gift shop and get drunk on the sidewalk  but not ok to eat?

I don't understand any of this.

Weird

----------


## Cuchculan

There is a lot of strange things about what is fine to do and what is not fine to do. They ban all sorts of contact. Except if it is sports. That is allowed. Thing with that is a fair few games had to be called off. One player tested positive and the rest of the team were close contacts. If we use Rugby as an example. That is the sport with the most contact ever. They were actually looking for ways to make it non contact during Covid. this was so funny. Just something it is impossible to do as player tackle each other using their hands. 

Shops wise? Most are closed here. Only one that baffled me was a shoe repair shop. It was still opened. Essential? Felt like asking the owner what was essential about his shop. Might get one customer a day if he is lucky. Euro saver shops are all still opened here. They sell all kinds of junk. They have banned take away drinks. As people were gathering outside the pubs. 

As for Patrick's day? never been into it. More of a tourist thing. Has changed over the years. Now it goes on for 4 days. As if 1 day was not bad enough.

----------


## Ironman

> Thank you interweb gods For VR this year!  I was able to exercise with "friends' in Beat Saber, go to virtual haunted houses, corn mazes, etc through "Sinister Halloween" and Phantasm. 
> 
> California is still in lockdown after almost a entire year!  Most of our students are having severe mental issues and our facility is having problems as well.
> 
> JEBUS.



California's cases are through the roof.  Hospitals are overflowing there.  Their governor is going to get recalled.

My mom gets her second shot this Friday.  She still has to wear a mask if she goes out....mainly to protect herself from Karens/Corinnes.

----------


## Otherside

Grandpa got his a few days back, the second jab is being delayed here though. They're trying this thing here where they give more people one jab rather than having people getting two. So he has to wait a bit for the second one. Israel's vaccinated a lot more than we have and is doing the one jab thing like us, and been mixed reports - some say doing that works against covid and is the best thing to do, you'll get more people vaccinated faster and they'll be just as well protected, some say don't do it doesn't work, doing that doesn't provide protection. So we seem to be watching how Israel is doing at the moment with it. 

Seem to be vaccinating quite fast here. Getting almost 500k day done at the moment, which is kind of incredible that we're managing that. UK has a population of 65mil so...kinda quite quick. 

Everything is shut here. Bars, restaurants, any shops that aren't essential? All shut. Only shops selling groceries or pharmacies can be open. Oddly though, coffee places seem to be open, so long as they just do takeaway. Had the takeaway drinks problem here with the pubs, so those got shut off. Seems like we're kind of going to be stuck in lockdown until those 50+ have been stabbed in the arm. Think all the new variants have spooked them a bit.

----------


## Cuchculan

My own view on this. They don't know anything about the long term effects of Covid on the body. They don't know anything about the long term effects of the vaccine on the body. but I am sure the long term effects of the vaccine won't be as bad as the long term effects of Covid. That is why I think they should be using the vaccine. Nobody will know anything long term wise for a few years. Can a vaccine be as bad as a virus? I doubt it very much.

----------


## Otherside

Won't know the long term effects for years, yeah. Which we don't have. But I do thing the long-term covid could be worse. ,

Here a lot of people were wary, didn't want to be first - but they've been, and a couple of royals, politicians and famous people have had it. So if they've been willing to have it, everyone else should be fine to have it. Plus we all want are lives back. And the vaccine is how we do that. UK in general is generally not anti-vaccine, so they'll be a high rate of vaccinations in the population

Saw a doctor here yesterday saying the reason we've been hit so hard was that UK is unhealthy in general, you've got quite a few people who are overweight, drinking quite a bit and smoking - and in denial. So they're seeing more young people, but young people who are particularly unhealthy. Definatley seen a lot of smokers here insist that "they have a better chance because smoking strengthens the lungs".

----------


## Cuchculan

Not seen any big names take it over here. They said they would. Live on TV. That never happened. Lot of people against vaccines here. Normal groups. They try and tell you things they can never back up. The health experts don't know so much about this vaccine, but the anti-vaccine lot seem to have facts nobody else does. Facts that don't exist as of yet. 

Smokers would get it far worse. I say that as a smoker. That is more BS coming from people who make things up to try and make it look like they are safer. Smoking damages the lungs. 

Just out to the shops this morning. Talk about ice. It snowed yesterday morning. Then melted. Then iced over. Like a bleeden skating rink out there. I was fine with my DR Marten boots. They hold up to almost anything. Lot of people slipping this way and that way. Though most people stayed at home. Shop was empty. All the missing food items are back in Tesco again. My parcel has still not arrived. 3 weeks now. More going to be ordering from Irish sites from now on in. Did tell them they could cancel the order if they wanted. But they didn't want to. Curious to see how long it takes to get here.

----------


## Otherside

Queen had it fairly early on here, but to be honest, she's in her nineties, so would have been one of the first anyway. 

France will be an interesting one I think. Something like 4 in 10 will take the vaccine. So wondering what will happen there versus what will happen in the countries with a higher uptake rate. Think needing proof of vaccine to travel is going to be likely to happen, but France has open borders with every single country is shares a land border with, and free movement with the rest of the EU. Cant see the rest of Europe being thrilled about that one if France ends up being the sick man of Europe.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is part of me that thinks the whole vaccine business is political. The UK had 2 vaccines that looked good. Brexit happened. Then the vaccines looked bad. Not good enough for us within the EU. France makes a vaccine tomorrow and thinks it works and the EU does not agree, the French will still use it. They won't wait for EU  approval. Plus it would probably be accepted by the EU in no time at all. All politics.

----------


## Otherside

Also wondering if it's a bit "going to the highest bidder." Supposedly the EU negotiated to get the price it paid per vaccine down. If you look at the top 5 who've vaccinated the most - its Israel, UAE, UK, Bahrain and the US. All fairly rich countries, all likely able to afford to throw a lot of money at big-pharma to get the vaccines fast. 

It's an interesting one with the UK vaccine and the EU. Quite a few countries in the EU are saying approve this. EU is taking its time. Seems each country could give emergency approval for a vaccine. But noone seem to want to do that.

UK did get an offer to join that scheme. Not just the EU that's in it, think Norway and the Swiss joined in. Know a few of the non-EU eastern European lot were also in it, although I think a few have them have now gone to buy from Russia and China. UK deciding not to join was definatley political and we all thought that was moronic and petty at the time, but seems to have worked out well for us.

----------


## Cuchculan

The race for the first vaccine. People who won that race would earn billions. Simple as that. Why just give it away? Nobody else has a vaccine that works. You have. Play the bidding game. We were told they had cut back of the doses they were making. Which made no sense at all. You have something people want, why stop making it? That is what made no sense in what we were told a month ago. Then it was put on the EU and them no approving of it. Different stories. If it does anything at all, what harm is there in using it? Other option is more people die. 

They can out price themselves. The rich get and the poor might get what is over if they are lucky. Imagine a cure for cancer was found tomorrow. It would not be made available to everybody. This is a pandemic. Killing millions. Worth millions to some people too. That is the world we live in.

----------


## Otherside

Yup, in an ideal world, we'd be sharing it out and each country would be getting it equally. But it's become every country for itself. Canada has something ridiculous like enough vaccines to vaccinate 5x it's population. Insane. 

I do agree it's odd about cutting the supply though, particularly as we've been told the UK factory isn't affected. Seems to be a problem with the EU factory or something? Could be that they've been sold elsewhere, could be just as they say. They've spent a long time deciding whether or not to approve the thing though, could be that AZ has decided to sell it to a country thats decided to use it, rather than hold onto it specially until the EU decides at long last, that its safe to use.

----------


## Cuchculan

The latest here today could be from Ripley's believe it or not '. As one expert was saying he believed the virus was been spread so quickly, not by humans, but by animals. We all know that livestock is moved from country to country. He said it is possible it could have mutated over to animals. I am not saying there is any truth is what I just wrote at all. I don't even think this expert fully believed what he was suggesting.

----------


## Otherside

Heard that recently here as well. Had a bizarre article in the news in which someone said "maybe we should be vaccinating cats and dogs instead to stop it being spread", and Denmark was at one point worried enough about a mutated coronavirus found in its mink farms spreading to humans, that it started culling mink.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think it was suggested here because of another virus found in some farm animals. It wasn't Covid. But when you are in the middle of a pandemic and a virus is found in animals it get tongues wagging. 

Our lockdown has been extended as we guessed it would until March. Then they will extend it again. Vaccine and all of that. Hoping to have so many people jabbed by March. Even though they have no vaccine at the moment.

----------


## Ironman

> Heard that recently here as well. Had a bizarre article in the news in which someone said "maybe we should be vaccinating cats and dogs instead to stop it being spread", and Denmark was at one point worried enough about a mutated coronavirus found in its mink farms spreading to humans, that it started culling mink.







> I think it was suggested here because of another virus found in some farm animals. It wasn't Covid. But when you are in the middle of a pandemic and a virus is found in animals it get tongues wagging. 
> 
> Our lockdown has been extended as we guessed it would until March. Then they will extend it again. Vaccine and all of that. Hoping to have so many people jabbed by March. Even though they have no vaccine at the moment.



There were tigers in a zoo that had the Corona last year.  They got through it.  This is a twisted virus - very twisted and suspicious.

----------


## Otherside

So UK's been having problems with influencers jetting off to places like Dubai for "essental work trips" - that being what those who of us who don't have a large number of instragram followers would call a "vacation". Seems to be taking images of themselves sunbathing, eating in fancy restaurant, or in a swimming pool with a cocktail. As you can imagine, not really gone down well at all here. We're all stuck at home, they're prancing around a swimming pool in bikinis. Had one this morning on breakfast TV doing an interview - "It's essential for work, my brand is doing exercise videos" or something. Response was "well why can't you do that in your garage?" Told us all that she had to be in Dubai to do the exercise videos because her mental health was so bad that she wouldn't be able to motivate herself to make them if she didn't take an essential work trip to Dubai, and therefore, wouldn't be able to motivate the rest of us to do exercise. 

Seems now there's a travel ban in place, and if you fly back from Dubai, you now need to sit in a hotel room isolating for 10 days at your own expense. So wonder how many will be stuck in Dubai unable to get a place in a hotel room, or who don't have the funds to pay for there return.

----------


## Cuchculan

If you had of seen all the tourists arrive home to Ireland yesterday. This caused a big stir with everybody. Under new rules nobody can leave the country at all unless it is essential. So you can get fined for even trying to make it to an airport. Odd rules. Talking about testing at the airport and then we hear the police have the power to stop people before the airport. Airport rule is in place. Testing if you want to leave. But how can this happen if you can't even reach the airport?

Elsewhere another stabbing death. I have lost count at this stage of the amount of stabbings and attacks in Dublin over the past year. Seems the new trend. 

Leo is also in deep water after he announced that both Summer and Christmas of 2021 will probably be the same as 2020. Not saying he is wrong. What he done wrong was to say so early in the year. People are looking at those who have mental health issues. Have been a fair few suicides since all this lockdown stuff has began. To think Leo used to be a doctor. They are saying he is putting lives at risk with his wording. Not giving people any kind of hope at all.

----------


## CloudMaker

I miss having students in the Library so much!  I hate everything now.  but  "Teachers" when they come to the library the tell me about how much they Love not having to actually teach students in person!

Makes me so sick.
  I hate thier guts.
The "Teachers" only care about getting a paycheck and nothing for thier students.
 Most would continue with this getting paid for maybe only 3 hours work online!

Students are dying in California from the lack of social interaction with people, but thier "teachers" are loving it! 
I hope there is some true karma  somewhere, but being 60 years old and never seeing any real karma in my own life tells me no.

----------


## Otherside

Todays bit of bizarre bit of news doing the rounds here. The reason we're doing okay at vaccinations is because the health secretary watched a movie called Contagion, which the plot was that there was a pandemic, and the CDC ended up doing a lottery in order to decide who got the vaccine. So, with the knowledge gained from Hollywood, he decided to order a load of vaccines, come up with a method of how to distribute early and who should get the vaccine first. All very bizarre if actually true. 

Hope they don't get ideas on how to reduce the crime rate from The Purge.

----------


## Cuchculan

End of December and all of January have seen more deaths than the whole of last year in Ireland. Health experts talking Covid related deaths. That is not actually saying they had Covid. Loads yesterday were actually from last month. So why wait? Why not tell us about them as they happen? Others are saying the death rate has gone up since the first vaccine shots in Ireland. People have asked if anybody who got the vaccine has died. They refuse to answer that question. Game of cat and mouse going on.

----------


## Otherside

We have the South African variant here now to worry about. That ones nasty it seems. Medical advisors said shut off the borders, put hotel quarantine in place a few weeks back. Now they're having to test every single person living in the area because of the SA variant. 

I wonder if you've got the SA, Brazillian or the new British variant. That's where our higher cases and higher deaths are coming from. Those ones seem to be more deadly. 

British Influencers are on Instagram whining that they're stuck in Dubai because of the travel ban between UK-UAE or that they did get one of the last flights back berore the ban but "Only had 1/2 an hour to pack!". Or that they're having to transit in Qatar, which is also terrible for some reason. Honestly could play the worlds smallest violin for them.

----------


## Cuchculan

All the strains of the virus are in Ireland. but again there are people who see this as an excuse for not handling things the right way. You know how it goes. Loads of deaths. Just tell them there is another strain of the virus that is worse than the first one. Then we heard of a third strain. Then a fourth strain. I am not very well up on how other strains of anything happen. We have the British strain. What is the difference between the UK and Ireland? The people are more or less alike. Blood wise. What we eat. So why a British strain? What went on in the UK that brought about a new strain of the virus? Same could be said for Brazil and South Africa. Could all countries of the world not have different strains? We might be looking at the climate in these countries. Then you would expect a new strain from a much colder country. Bit like they have no answer because it keeps on changing. Much like the flu is never the same every year. So no known cure for the flu. I think the sick and the old are dying. Are others who have not gone by any rules in a year who have not come down with it. Others getting very mild doses of it. Gone in a week or two. We hear of only four beds left in the ICU wards in Ireland. But we also hear of 150 deaths. Where they sleeping on the floor? That is when they came out with their back log story in Ireland. The maths was not adding up. People were asking questions. Today it was 7 beds left in the ICU. Yet between yesterday and today we are talking nearly 200 deaths. They have to explain it all. All they can say is the back log words. Or some deaths were upgraded to Covid. So when they died they were not Covid. Why a month later, when the burial would have taken place are they now treating them as Covid deaths? Others are talking about a confusing tactic been used. Keep coming out with things that makes no sense and the public will simply go along with it. They are not helping themselves at all. By confusing people. Because people do ask questions. Then they hit you with something else. I give up.

----------


## Otherside

Seen a few people say that this will go like the flu does. You catch it, your immune system figures out how to deal with it and fight it off. It mutates. Your body sort of recognizes it and manages to fight it off. You grow used it. Then theres those who wouldn't survive it. Not sure how they do elsewhere, but each winter theres a big flu jab drive here. Everyone old or otherwise vulnerable gets rolled in every year. Just eventually going to become like the flu I think eventually. Old and vulnerable get a vaccine each year. 

UK has a pretty unhealthy population, which its in denial about. Got a lot of people who dont particularly eat healthy. Got a lot overweight. Got a lot of smokers. Got quite a few people who drink a lot more than they should, and quite possibly have a drink problem but wont admit that. No wonder UK was hit quite hard by this. Need to wake up as a country. 

Our numbers are apparently going down, but them we've all been sat indoors for a month so...unsurprising. 

Being told not to book summer holiday at the moment. They dont think that'll be happening. Ryanair is still being optimistic about it though, and sending over a lot of junk mail advertising ?10 flight tickets to Ibiza in June.

----------


## Cuchculan

Might not be Covid related, but the one thing everybody is talking about here is the amount of knife attacks in Dublin over the past few months. the numbers are through the roof. Not sure if people are just getting bored or what. Place has turned in to the wild west. Last victim died of her injuries yesterday. Coming home from work as was attacked. Stabbed in the neck. We also see axe attacks. just gone bleeden crazy out there. i do put some attacks down to Covid rules. Attackers know that certain parks are going to have a lot more people in them. So they are waiting to see targets. they attack them, rob them, and are away in a matter of minutes. Has gotten so bad that it has been brought up by the government. What to do about it. 

Covid news, the hotels were tourists have to stay in for 14 days have armed police outside them. What are we turning in to? Detaining people by force if it comes to it. That had to be written in to law in Ireland before it could be used. That armed police could detain visitors in a certain hotel for up to 14 days. What happens if anybody tries to escape? Can't see the Irish police actually shooting them. hence many people asked why they needed the guns? Sounds like some far off country ruled by a crazy dictator. Armed police holding you in a hotel for a period of time. 

You are not allowed go on holiday here. That will get you a fine for even attempting to get to the airport. Those same police stopping you again. Maybe the country is turning upside down. Police controlled state. A lot were fined for having house parties. Same police again showed up and raided the houses. This is all new to us. We do laugh about it. As the Irish police as a rule are a soft touch.

I guess this bloke is not exactly a genius. 

Attachment 4767

----------


## CloudMaker

Almost like the pandemic is being used as an excuse to enact a police state worldwide! Look up The Great Reset. Scary stuff imo. 

Also I guess we just need to reclassify the UK as a continent and it will solve your problems  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

We have the hotel rule here. Not come into place, think they're still trying to find hotels. Only if you fly back from certain high risk countries though. South Africa, Portugal, Brazil, UAE. Can't go on holiday from UK either. Don't think they're stopping anyone going near the airport though. We don't do exit checks at airport, so it's just a case of board a plane. Say they'll put them in place though. Unless you're going into Scotland. Then you have to hotel not matter where you came from. That ones a bit laughable really. Anyone flying in who wants to avoid that will just fly into England and drive across the land border.

Dont know what would happen if somebody tried to escape the Holiday Inn they were quarantined in. Doubt the police would should them here. UK police is similar to the Irish police - soft touch. "Policing by consent" we call it. Likely would just be handed a huge fine if you tried to escape. 

Reason they won't close the border here is because if they do that, Gov has to deal with the issue of how to get people back into the country. Has to start the process of getting repatriation flights to get anybody stuck outside of the country back who wants to get back. So they're doing everything short closing the border. Ban flights from certain countries. Bar travel from certain places to anyone who isnt a UK Citizen or a resident. Require a test before you board a plane, boat, or use the chunnel. Require hotel quarantines. Make it difficult, but not a blanket ban.

Edit - Dear God, why do we keep electing idiots who dont seem to have a grasp of geography. We had one a few years back who was surprised by how reliant we are on boats to trade with the rest of the word.

----------


## Cuchculan

I don't think he understood that both Australia and the UK were surrounded by water. Not landlocked with other countries. Doh. 

Anybody over 70 can not get the new vaccine. Who are we trying to protect since day 1? The elderly. No idea about the vaccine. But old people can't get it. Why are they even bothering with it? 

Our police would jump with fright at the first sign of trouble. Having said that they did shoot that black dude with the butcher's knife a while back. Sparking a new wave of BLM crap here in Ireland. But they are the armed police. Only so many of them. Ones keeping people in hotels are not fully trained for using guns. Should give them water pistols.

----------


## Otherside

Supposed to be starting the hotel quarantine thing in a week or so here, but turns out they haven't actually got any hotel rooms to do it in. Seems a bit of an oversight really. Also haven't told Border staff how it's all supposed to work.  :shrug: 

Saying here that the reusbale cloth masks that everyone got might not be so useful. Already need to be wearing a mask in shops, or on public transport there. So Londons now looking at saying "You need to wear better masks, can't use cloth ones anymore." The N95s or KN95s. So, the pricey ones.

----------


## Cuchculan

To explain the situation here. It would have been illegal for the police to surround a hotel with guns and keep people inside the hotel. It had to be written into law. Other than that it could not have been done. Not something that is voted on by politicians either. This was for the law makers. I simply can't see why guns are needed. The Irish police made the news during the week for having a dance off against other police from various stations around Ireland. That is the Irish police for you. A dance off. Not people who are used to guns. 

Masks just used to make me cough a lot. Simple as that. I use a snood. Which means I use nothing as the snood can be taken down and I can walk around without the mouth covered.

----------


## Otherside

Oooh saw the dance off on Twitter. It is a similar stance here. Very strict gun laws here. Americans like to laugh at us for those, but eh. Just the way we are. Think I've seen the armed police once at an airport. Probably would be illegal for the police to stand around the hotel with guns as well. Imagine anyone breaking it would just be fined into oblivion instead. 

Scotland is claiming it is getting less vaccines. Who knows if that is true, or Scotgov playing politics and blaming UK for having less done than the rest of the country. Could well be since they threatened to release the numbers that they were getting - and were told not to because it was a "security threat" for some reason. Rest of UK has sent the army in to help with the vaccine rollout. Thats also political. "Look the UK helped you, you'd struggle if you were a country on your own!" Scotland has an election coming up in May afterall, and it looks like the pro-independence SNP will likely win and push to hold another referendum - possibly in the middle of a pandemic. You'd think they'd possibly delay the election or postpone efforts to get a referendum, but nope. Must be done ASAP. Wish they'd all stop trying to politicize a pandemic and vaccinations to be honest.

----------


## Cuchculan

Lot of crap going on here about the vaccine. Not having what they assumed they would have. Then this vaccine not been allowed for over 70's. Making people ask a lot of questions about the vaccine. Is a very slow roll out. The army did offer to help, as did vets. But that was all refused. I think because they had not got what they assumed they would have by now. As in doses of the vaccine. We again had the Republic and the North stick together over the vaccine. No point in the Republic getting it and the North not getting it. The EU was offering far less to the North. As they are no longer in the EU. But our government got involved and an agreement was reached. I am sure the DUP will be happy about that one. Having to depend on the Republic. Any port on a storm. 

Life will continue like this for some time to come. Let us not kid ourselves. The current vaccine is not a cure.

----------


## CloudMaker

Hearing a lot of bad side effects about the vaccine over here. People getting the first shot and just feeling a bit fatigued but then when they go get the second booster they have a fever so high they have delirium for several days. Who knows what that’s doing to your body in terms of long term damage. Scary stuff IMO

----------


## Cuchculan

There are a few different vaccines out there at this stage. Mixed reports about them all. None of them are a cure. Some work on one variant of the virus only. Are not good for the other 3 variants. The one been used in Ireland can't be taken by people over 70. Bit bloody pointless that. As it is the elderly they claim they want to protect. Way it is working out now is younger people can only get this vaccine. So after all the debates and loud talking about who should get what first. Starting at over 80's and moving down to over 70's, we end up with one they can't take. The vaccine my brother got, he was fine with it. No side effects at all. Might depend on which one they give you. I know in the UK a number of people were very sick after the original vaccine. They blamed in on allergies. Any excuse will do. That is why if it is offered me I would rather wait until something much better comes along.

----------


## Otherside

We're using two at the moment -The Pfizer and AstraZeneca one. Not seen them blame it on allergies here, theyve said 1 in 10 or so get side effects which last a few days, no matter which one you get. Most have decided that a few days of side effects is worth not getting covid here. Mum had it the other day and had the tiredness side effects, but got over it. They seem to work - Israel is way ahead of us with its vaccine programs and its numbers are going down very fast. 

Not sure where all the "it doesnt work for old people" comes from with the Astrazeneca one. Germany seems to have decided that for some reason, and Macron is making moronic remarks in at attempt to play to Marine Le Pen's supporters before the French election. There's no evidence that it doesn't work for over 70s - the EU regulator has actually approved it for all age groups and says that it works, so don't know why these countries are deciding to ignore that and say it doesn't. Could be political, given that theres a nasty dispute going on between that vaccine maker and the EU at the moment over shortages.  

Lot of second doses haven't happened yet because theres a longer, 12 week gap between the two here. 

May seem that we're taking a lot of risks, but we're one of the worst hit countries in the world when it comes to deaths, case numbers and economic damage. Somehow, despite screwing up pretty much everything else when it comes to the pandemic, they've managed to not screw up the vaccination program, bizarrely, because the Minister for health decided to watch a movie about a pandemic on Netflix which showed a global scramble for vaccines.

Lot of people are looking at the mess in the EU with it and are glad we managed to avoid that - and most of us thought it was dumb not to join in back in June when we got the invite to do so.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just my own opinion here. The vaccine is not a cure. More like a plaster you simply put on a cut. It might make you feel safer. But it won't change one thing about the life we were all flung into last year. The same rules will still apply. Social distancing and face masks. 

Is a lot of bickering going on within some countries. I seriously think they have no idea what vaccine to use. Was it France who tried to push a Russian vaccine? Probably just vodka. You know the Russians. I think they were trying one before everybody else. But the WHO said it was not tested and not safe. That is Russia for you. They would test it in prisons over there. No skin off their backs. That went away for a long period of time. Until France brought it back up and claimed it did work. Which makes you wonder was it the same one or a new one and were the French testing it in secret? But it does all boil down to what is available more quickly. That has been an issue in most countries. Lot of first jabs were given out here too. Second jabs never appeared. 

Then the claim of the vaccine not been safe for elderly people. Yet a lot of people in nursing homes had already got a jab. More questions to be asked. Which jab did they get? One I would love to know is if any of these elderly people who got the jab have died. Not saying directly from the jab. It would be put down to Covid. Nobody wants to answer that question here. They keep avoiding it. Deaths went up because of Christmas and the New Year. Fact or fiction? This was the exact same time the first jabs were given out here in Ireland. That is why people are asking the question. You would imagine they would simply say ' NO '. But they refuse to comment on the issue at all. Which would make others question the vaccine. We did switch vaccine here in Ireland. Lot of questions with no answers.

----------


## Otherside

By the looks of it, having it means you won't get the very, very extreme version of covid which leaves you hospitalized. Pretty much the problem here at the moment - you have people getting seriously ill and ending up in hospital, which then become overwhelmed, meaning that nothing else can be treated. 

Ah, Russia's Sputnik. I remember people saying it was rushed, wasn't properly tested, and Russia rushed to say it had "The first vaccine!". Last I heard Hungary had bought a load of that because of the EU Vaccine shortages. Not sure how thats worked them. I think it is a case of getting whats availibille for them, if the ones produced in the West aren't there for them. 

Do wonder if it'd be trusted in France or rest of Europe. Wouldn't be here, but then we had an incident a year or so ago where we had a couple of Russians fly over and tried to use a nerve agent to try and assinate a former spy who was living here. Pretty much zero chance you'd get many people taking it here after that.





> Then the claim of the vaccine not been safe for elderly people.



I think its suspicious that the vaccine suddenly doesn't work for elderly people to use the week the EU is having a spat with that supplier over the number of vaccines being delivered. Almost as though its a "well we don't have any, but thats fine! It doesn't work anyway!" Just seems odd really. The shortages dispute happens, then Germany declares it isn't safe and doesn't work, France then makes a few comments, and the EU's regulator comes out and says it does work, you should use it. All politics. Guess either way, we'll see if it works or not in a few weeks. Enough 70+'s here now that have been given it to know for sure soon.

----------


## Cuchculan

All we are hearing now is more nonsense. You will be sacked if you refuse to take the vaccine. I pointed out on a FB page that sacking a person who refuses the vaccine is illegal because the vaccine is not legal / in law that you have to take it. There will be challenges in courts. Unless it is made mandatory you can't lose your job. Plus we are a long way off that stage as of yet. Can't even get the vaccine as it stands. People are thinking far too far ahead of themselves. Wait until the day comes and then sit back and watch as thousands of people challenge it in courts around the world. 

Amusing one here. My neighbour saying yesterday she does not believe in the pandemic. This coming from a woman who gave up her job because of the virus and even got tested assuming she had the virus. Is people like her you would like to ask what she thinks is really happening out there over the past year. Just to see how she answers it. To claim you don't believe in it and quitting your job because of it. Double standards. 

I think some countries will take anything they can get their hands on. With Ireland, the first jab was given out to a lot of people. Then they changed vaccines. So no idea if a jab of the second vaccine to those who got the other vaccine is safe? Would that count as your second jab? Is that the reason why they don't want to give it to certain people. Because their first jab was another vaccine. Unsure what the two vaccines mixed together might do to the body. 

Last thing we needed was the beast from the East part 2. Not as bad as a few years back. Though meant to get worse. I will say it is bloody freezing out there. That might throw another spanner in the works.

Had to share this stone age view on the vaccine. 

Attachment 4768

----------


## Otherside

Theres been discussion here about whether or not care workers can be fired for not taking it. Legal experts are divided over that one. That's a storm waiting to happen. For most of us though? Doubt theyd even be allowed to so much as ask what your status is.

I won't directly be fired if I dont take it, but pretty much as soon as it becomes possible, work will likely decide I need to visit the offices abroads. And if I cant cross a border or get on a plane because I'm not vaccinated, I wont be able to do my job. 

Did hear about a crime ring though that was handing out forged test result documents. Sure they'll try forged vaccine ones. Booklet you can get at the moment for yellow fever or whatever isnt very secure. Literally just a yellow piece of card with handwritten details it. Could just make the thing at home. 

It is bloody freezing out there.

----------


## Ironman

Our new Transportation Secretary wants people to have all airline passengers carry notification if they have been vaccinated.  Mark of the Beast?

And, conveniently, the World Health Organization drops the investigation as to whether the virus came from the Wuhan lab.  
Did they even get any records from the lab itself to see what was going on?  The whole this is a bit shady considering how much they "praised" China for their work on combating the virus.

----------


## Cuchculan

There was a bit of a back down with China. Final line was that it got into the local market. Nobody knows why. Or nobody is saying why. It is simply been left at that. So we will never know the full truth. 

A lot of people from the North trying to use Dublin airport to avoid UK restrictions. Irish government has told the North to step up and stop people crossing the border. If you are caught now you are fined. Illegal negative tests are been sold here too. 

Still the biggest problem is people refusing the vaccine. Lot of nursing home staff. There is no legal grounds on which you can fire them. Plus you would have to replace them very quickly if you did fire them. That would be the hardest part. Finding fully trained staff.

----------


## Cuchculan

Can I add in an extra story I was just reading. Maybe somebody can fact check the story as it is from India. A health worker who died 2 days after getting the vaccine. They are not blaming it on the vaccine as of yet. Too early to know. Plus I have no idea what vaccine they are even using in India. This is the first story of this sort I have read. I am sure they will hit us with many more over the coming months. This was not even an old person. She was young enough.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Can I add in an extra story I was just reading. Maybe somebody can fact check the story as it is from India. A health worker who died 2 days after getting the vaccine. They are not blaming it on the vaccine as of yet. Too early to know. Plus I have no idea what vaccine they are even using in India. This is the first story of this sort I have read. I am sure they will hit us with many more over the coming months. This was not even an old person. She was young enough.



The WHO reporting site has over 500 deaths related to the vaccine. It’s considered acceptable losses LOL

I’m sure many more deaths are just going to be recorded as COVID

----------


## Ironman

> The WHO reporting site has over 500 deaths related to the vaccine. It’s considered acceptable losses LOL
> 
> I’m sure many more deaths are just going to be recorded as COVID



I still think it came from the lab, not frozen food imports.  The CCP owns the head honcho of WHO.  They are all in cahoots.  The "present leadership" won't do anything.

----------


## Cuchculan

We do know a number of people simply vanished in China. People trying to tell people the trurth. Both medical and journalists. It was easy to claim the medical people died from the virus. Nothing to back this up at all. They censur the social media coming out of China. So that can't be trusted either. There were reports leaked from China by two reporters. These stopped and nobody saw the reporters since then. You would imagine the WHO or whoever would ask questions about these people who vanished. Wanting some form of proof as to were they are. All foreign journalists were banned from China as well. Nice way of saying we will never know the full truth. Not this year. Not in ten years. Unless somebody defects to a country they feel safe in. Then they might start talking and tell the real story of what happened.

----------


## Otherside

Wont get answers from China whilst the CCP are there, and CCP won't go any time soon. Unless there's a defection from someone very, very high up, we won't know. They've not been honest about a whole heap of things even before this (Xinjiang). Not going to start now.

----------


## Cuchculan

They said our latest lockdown will end March 7th. I ask what has changed or will change before that date for them to be able to open the country again? Figures are still higher than when we entered lockdown. I see it as all just small talk. Make people believe it will happen. But it will never happen. Case numbers would simply go back up. Not like they will even have most of the country vaccinated by that date. If that is the date they are telling us why ban Patrick's day? Like saying we will open for so many days. Then close again for a few days. Then open again once Patrick's day is over and done with. All makes no sense at all.

----------


## Cuchculan

Might as well fill in the latest from Ireland. We have one doctor who refuses to give out the vaccine to his patients. He also refuses to send any of his patients for a Covid test. He is certainly making the news with the stand he is taken. As his patients are wondering what they should do. Find another bloody doctor. 

The street madness continues. More stabbings and a gun hit last night. We are used to the gun hits. One bullet to the head. Nobody ever charged or arrested. Been happening for years now in Dublin and other counties. Drug wars. Has been a huge spike in street attacks since Covid began. I am surprised they are not blaming it on Covid.

----------


## Otherside

We had one here a while back make the news. Generally though the ones that seem to go public have other bizarre views though, such as how the royal family are actually lizards or something, so most people think, yeah, off there head. 

Talking here now about lockdowns lasting the rest of the year. Not going down so well. Hell no. Seriously, can't keep doing this. We've been told the lockdown is here to buy time for our most vulnerable to be jabbed. Now we're getting to the point when the 70+ are done, and we can see the vaccines are starting to work, our case numbers are dropping. So why are they moving the goalposts again? When the number of seriously ill is down enough to the point that the NHS is not being overwhelmed by it, things need to start to open up again. Need to start looking at the bigger picture when that happens. 

We've got a mental health crisis about to pop up, kids who've now had 2 school years of disrupted education and people losing there businesses and jobs. Can't keep the lockdown going for "zero covid" when the health system isnt overwhelmed. Going to be in for a shock I think if they keep this going up until the local elections in May, Nigel Farages anti-lockdown covid-denialism Refuk party will be picking up quite a few votes I think.(yes, really. He called it that without any sense of irony.)

----------


## Cuchculan

Was it not David Ike who first came out with all that mad stuff about the Royal family? Talking a good few years back now. He went from a sane sport's presenter to a crazy fecker in what seemed like over night. Start saying he spoke to aliens. Regular contact with them. Reptilian people. Took him off to show him their home. That they live among us. In some very high places. Like the royal family. The man was mad. Then he sort of got it together again. Said he was lost for a while. 

Is hard to see how they will lift the lockdown here. For our population the numbers are still high. As somebody said, most of the sick and elderly are nearly already dead. Nobody left to kill off. Numbers are bound to start going down. The government has been slammed for how they handled everything. Not doing things when they should have been doing them. Doing then when it was far too late. People are fed up here too. 

Election wise? If the virus is still out there come election time, what happens in the UK? They would just call them off over here. If we had elections tomorrow Sinn Fein would run more people and win a majority vote. That was the mistake they made last time out. Didn't run enough people. Nobody was ever going to power share with them. They want to get into power they need to run more people. They know that though. Have learned from a very big mistake. Will they make a difference? No. They promise a lot. Anybody can do that. If they stuck to their word the country would be broke in under a year.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, Ickes theories. Don't know what he's been smoking. Keeps yelling on about the Queen being a reptile and how he's the son of God.

Been saying we'll get an update later this month about how they plan to lift it. Hopefully just media deciding to be overly-sensational as usual with these "Lockdown to last until end of the year" headlines. I don't think anyone is expecting all the restrictions to go instantly, think a lot of people are expecting masks and hand sanitizer to be around for a bit, travel abroad to be off for a while, and nobody is too fussed about that. But it's illegal to leave the house at the moment, it's pretty much completely shut down out there at the moment. Literally no justification though for the rather hard lockdown we have at the moment to go on until the end of the year though. This is what we've been told - this is so we can get the most vulnerable vaccinated so they don't end up as sick, and so that the hospitals aren't overwhelmed by the number of seriously sick, that this is the last one until that happens. Not until zero covid. Governments still being slammed here for similar. Not doing enough, acting far to late, mishandling things. 

Elections wise? I can see the locals being delayed (local town councils and things), 6 months or so, probably won't be that much fuss. There's the Welshgov elections as well then, Welshgov might delay that I guess, although probably won't. Scotgov as well, pretty much zero chance that'll be delayed. Looking like pro-independence parties will win easily, brexit is probably one of the best things to happen for them, they want that election to happen when people are still angry about brexit. Don't know how they'll hold though. Probably encourage postal votes.

----------


## Cuchculan

Great to get people who are still angry over Brexit. Hence I can understand wanting elections as early as possible. That would be the same here in Ireland. Get things done when people are fed up with the government. Next elections here will be 3 years time. By then people will want this government well and truly out. Local elections should come before that though. Government always does bad in them. That is the people showing how angry they are. The government is well aware of the mood of the people. Had to laugh when the FF leader was asked why he had not got the balls to lockdown the country for Christmas. That was the way it was put to him. Those exact words. He assumed people would like him and his party all the more for allowing them to have a good Christmas. Still did not lockdown the country until the new year. Again he assumed people would be happy about that. There were thousands dying a day. Highest numbers we had. Thousands more would die in the month to follow. Deaths have gone down to around 25 a day now. As I said earlier, not many people left to die. They have all been killed off by now. Then we had the nursing homes. Moving patients from hospitals to nursing homes without testing them. That killed a few thousand people in nursing homes. Patients moved from the hospitals had the virus. They tried to blame nursing home staff to begin with. Then their line was ' now is not the right time to be pointing fingers '. Plus allowing infected people to enter Ireland from other countries. Only last week did a ban come into place. There is so much been aimed at them. Odd one for you here. The man who got arrested and fined for swimming in the sea by himself. Nobody else around. He was outside the 5KM distance by 1KM. Found a quiet place and went for a swim. Spotted by the police. Asked a few questions. Found he was further from home than allowed. You couldn't make this stuff up. A warning would have done. Not like it was a packed beach and he was with a crowd of mates. Some common sense has to be used. I know some break the rules and give stupid excuses. Fine them. They are just been idiots. House parties and the likes. A swimmer is not going to do much damage to anybody. Can you get more isolated?

----------


## Otherside

Felt like earlier on the Irish were doing a lot better than we were. But now just seems like you're in a similar place or been doing the same things we have.  ::(:  Pretty much all the things you've mentioned - Not locking down at Christmas to save Christmas, sticking patients from  hospitals in nursing homes and causing outbreaks there, allowing people  to fly in unrestricted from hotspots - pretty much whats going on here. Only recently put in the travel bans, test before entering and the hotel quarantines.

Next election is not until 2024, hell knows what will happen then.

----------


## Ironman

The Governor of our most populous state, New York, is under BIG controversy for massive underreporting the number of deaths in his state from nursing homes - by 50%!

He made an edict that Corona suffering patients be placed into the nursing homes with healthy patients last year, and then underreported the data because "it might make us look bad and can be used against us".  President Trump even sent two large boats to handle patients and the Governor didn't use them!  THe Governor won an Emmy for his daily presentations to the state on the virus.  Unbelievable!

My states restrictions may be completely lifted if the number of cases continues to drop.  We had a curfew of 10pm-5am, later stretched to 11pm-5am after two weeks.  Then 12am-5am after two more weeks of dropping stats.  Then opened completely.

And JOEjanHorse wants us to wear masks 100% until the virus is globally gone......just like China!  That means if it is gone in the UK, Ireland, and the US....but there are cases in Bulgaria, we have to wear masks.

----------


## Cuchculan

If we go on population, Ireland is up near the top. Only have a small population here. Could deaths have been avoided? I do think many could have. That is the key issue people are taken up with the government. Problem is we had a change of government a few months into the pandemic. Same two parties power sharing. But that does not stop the present government blaming the ones before them. The same ones they are power sharing with. The nursing home deaths could have been avoided. We even had one hospital not reporting on deaths or case numbers. That one was a mystery to us all. This whole thing of a yoyo lockdown. Lifting it. Putting it back in place. Lifting it again. Is easy to read the numbers and see when a lockdown is about to happen. they lifted a lockdown early December. Far too soon. By christmas everything was out of control. They ignored that. Waited until the new year to bring in a third lockdown. By which time thousands were dying every day. Something people might not be aware of is that the head medical expert was to blame for many deaths before the pandemic. Cervical checks he sent to the US were they all got mixed up and people were told they had not got cancer, when really they had cancer. Him trying to be the voice of the pandemic is annoying a lot of people. Because of what happened before the pandemic. Something he never once said ' Sorry ' for. He even stepped down from the role mid pandemic for a while. Then they brought him back. Not the most liked person in the country.

This is the future. 

Attachment 4769

----------


## Otherside

Rumours here now that if the R number doesn't spike, lot of the restrictions will be gone Good Friday/1st week of April. Guess they'll have gotten through a lot of the vulnerable by then. Supposedly the top-4 vulnerable groups have all been offered one now over 70's and the very very vulnerable under70's). Those seem to be the ones who are ending up in the ICU. But travel restrictions still in place. Seems reasonable. Not that there's really many places open to travel to. 

The school question is here. Hoping to open those again March. Assuming of course, the teachers go in and don't go on strike...again. But the kids have now missed a lot of it. So how do you get all these kids to catch up. Debating whether to cancel the summer-holidays, extend school time, open up summer schools.





> And JOEjanHorse wants us to wear masks 100% until the virus is globally  gone......just like China!  That means if it is gone in the UK, Ireland,  and the US....but there are cases in Bulgaria, we have to wear masks.



Very bizarre. "Don't travel to Bulgaria and quaratine if you do fly from there" I'd get, but masks if the cases are down? Yeah, that's a strange one.

----------


## CloudMaker

> The Governor of our most populous state, New York, is under BIG controversy for massive underreporting the number of deaths in his state from nursing homes - by 50%!
> 
> He made an edict that Corona suffering patients be placed into the nursing homes with healthy patients last year, and then underreported the data because "it might make us look bad and can be used against us".  President Trump even sent two large boats to handle patients and the Governor didn't use them!  THe Governor won an Emmy for his daily presentations to the state on the virus.  Unbelievable!
> 
> My states restrictions may be completely lifted if the number of cases continues to drop.  We had a curfew of 10pm-5am, later stretched to 11pm-5am after two weeks.  Then 12am-5am after two more weeks of dropping stats.  Then opened completely.
> 
> And JOEjanHorse wants us to wear masks 100% until the virus is globally gone......just like China!  That means if it is gone in the UK, Ireland, and the US....but there are cases in Bulgaria, we have to wear masks.



They’re using the masks to train people to be obedient IMO
Slowly getting people to accept doing things all the time that they thought were ridiculous before

----------


## Cuchculan

The big question of the day here is how many people have had bot jabs. We know a good few got the first jab. But not the one 3 weeks later. No idea if anybody has actually gotten both jabs. Think they wanted to be able to say they vaccinated X amount of people. But X amount of people have all only gotten the first jab. Again they were trying to hide it. Refused to answer the question when asked. 

Figures from today as still too high. If they locked us down with about a third of these figures, I have no idea how they could back up lifting the lockdown any time soon. I'm not expecting it to be lifted. They like to throw a lot of figures out there. I still say that is to confuse people. All we want to know are how many are sick and how many died. Nothing after that needs to be known. Plus how many have recovered. All the other stuff people have no idea about at all. They are not really meant to. You can lose figures that you want to lose by giving out even more figures and then adding some new figures on top of those extra figures.

----------


## Cuchculan

A few weeks ago the Republic of Ireland had a bit of a debate about getting doses of the vaccine for the North of Ireland. In other words the doses were been given to the Republic in larger quantaties. Our government said the North of Ireland should get an equal amount and refused to back down on the matter. Here is an amazing stat from today. You would ask what the Republic are doing with all the doses they got. 


Attachment 4770

----------


## Otherside

NI will be getting doses from the UK stock. 22% is roughly the same percentage that you're getting in the rest of the UK. Debate here was "should we be helping out the republic with our doses?" Because you know, open border. 

I remember there was a kerfuffle on vaccines from the EU going to NI. EU made it so that vaccine companies have to alert them when they're sending vaccines outside of the bloc, and excluded NI by triggering a part of the withdrawal agreement that let's them do that, because the UK might have tried to smuggle vaccines out of the EU via Northern Ireland or something? Who knows. Lot of people saw it as "that'll cause a border". Did get the DUP and Sinn Fein to agree on that though, so that was something. But then DUP have just responded with bizarre demands that the UK triggers off that part of the Brexit agreement instead. Really don't understand DUP. 

Theres an interesting trial going on here. Very healthy young person takes the vaccine, then you get deliberately infected with the virus. Get paid a few thousand for that. Not sure I'd be willing to do that. Started up here with instant tests now as well. Dad got one the other day. Tells you if you have it in ten minutes.

----------


## Cuchculan

The whole thing was, a fear, that doses going to the Republic, would end up in the UK via the North. Work that one out. So they tried to evoke article 16 which can stop such things happening. That did not suit Ireland or the UK. That would mean nothing coming to the Republic. We stood up to the EU over this. So they backed down. The whole of Ireland is in this together. Pointless one side of the border getting vaccinated and the other not. We still have the doses. They are only been used this week. Very slow at rolling them out. 

Lot of con stuff going on. I can see them having to pay out loads of money in the future. Various claims about the vaccine. That it done various things to people. Lot of people in Canada very sick after getting the vaccine. Small cost to pay in the eyes of some. 

As for keeping people in a hotel with armed police? There was a challenge made against how legal that was. By a person who knew law and was been kept in a hotel. He simply upped and left the hotel. He saw a loophole in the law. Which has been now changed. They could not hold him there and he knew it. Told others they could leave too. Was kind of funny. Only noticed because he was a legal expert. In a way they were happy he pointed it out.

----------


## Otherside

Very paranoid I think to think that doses would go to the rest of the UK via NI. Also would have been interesting to see how that would have been enforced. Do you check what's going South to North incase theres a few vaccines in the back of a van at the border? Would not have gone well. Definatley pointless one side being vaccinated and the other not. 

Hotel quarantine started here. Think it is illegal to leave. Only have to do it if you've been to certain countries though. Few people been caught trying to do a flight transfer to hide the fact that they've been to one of those countries. Get caught when they're found to have a Brazillian passport stamp. Getting to the point where we might be able to lift the lockdown. Would much rather be able to lift lockdown here locally, and have the travel restrictions and quarantines in place to stop a new variant coming back here and causing yet more havoc. Love to be able to travel right now. It sucks that we can't. Always some excuse from those complaining about being stuck in a hotel as to why they're exceptional and absolutley had to go to Dubai or wherever, or that they're shocked by the changes. Been very short notice changes to travel restrictions/quarantine requirements since August. And they got 2 weeks+ notice on this change. Wouldnt particularly want to be sat in an Ibis for 10 days either, but very little sympathy for them. Should not have travelled, knew this was coming.

----------


## Cuchculan

The way they are getting out of Ireland is by using dentists in other countries. These are used on a regular basis. Only now people are booking dental appointments and not actually keeping the appointments. Just holidaying instead. But it has been copped onto now. Oddly enough cosmetic work would also mean you could travel. How dumb is that? You simply get a letter from them and you can't be stopped. Thus they were writing up bogus letters. You pay them for the letter and you can take off wherever you want to go. Everything is been copped onto now though. Big clamp down on it. You can use a dentist in Ireland only. Is cheaper to fly to some other country and get the work done. Mainly a nice sunny country. LOL. 

This whole article 16 thing is to stop goods coming through Ireland. Going up North. Then to the UK. But with the vaccine, there was a shortage at the time. Ireland wanted the North to get it along with us. But as this batch was coming from the EU they did not agree. The North was part of the UK. Thus not in the EU. If article 16 was brought in, Ireland may as well quit the EU. At that rate they could stop anything coming into Ireland. The fear it may end up in the UK. Load of rubbish. 

Hard to really know were Ireland is at the minute with the virus. We hear different things every day. Still people dying. Still loads of cases. College people having house parties. Schools and colleges are all still shut. Still only level 5 lockdown. Not a lot has changed. How they could lift it I have no idea. Numbers are not better when they locked us down. How much more can people take?

----------


## Otherside

Numbers are down here. Whether due to the vaccine, or because everyone has been sat indoors since the new year who knows. Supposed to be getting a "this is how we are reopening" Boris speech on Monday. See what they say. Keep getting mixed messages about it all - telling us all we'll be able to have a normal summer. Then telling us we won't be able to. Then telling us we will again. So who knows. Discussion needs to be had soon about what to do when the at risk are vaccined. Think they're being overly cautious this time with reopening. But little excuse for the shutdown to continue when the at risk are done. 

Group 6 is supposedly about to be vaccined here - the moderatley at risk young people. Although they've missed some people out. Ashmatics, for example, known to be particularly high risk, are not on the list, and bizarely, bipolar disorder is on the list of makes you more at risk conditions. Bit confused by that one. Not sure why bipolar makes me particularly at risk for covid-19. Would have thought ashma was more of a concern myself. Guess we'll see if I get a text from the NHS about a vaccine soon. Had one guy here in the news that got an invite sent out because he was down as being 6cm tall at his doctors, so had a BMI of 100,000 or something.

----------


## Cuchculan

They want to life the lockdown by the 7th of March here. But the vaccine is been rolled out so slowly here that they won't meet the deadline of that date. Still only on people over 85 here. Way behind. Schools have to go back too. They have no idea how all that will play out. Is more the teachers who don't want to go back. They see it as a eisk for now. I agree too. Can have only 10 people in a big church at a funeral. But they want to stick 30 people in a small classroom. Makes no sense at all. Saying it is safe for school kids. They said that before and schools had to shut down after outbreaks. Leaving cert will be done if students want to do it. Or you can opt for selective grading again. But last year there was a computer error and the grading was all too low. Still a lot to work out here.

Lockdown has been extended till May.

----------


## Otherside

We had the exam screwery here as well. Computers marked kids based on what the school previously achieved. Kids got the wrong grades, lost university places. Got very embarresing when it turned out that the computeres had increased the grades of those who attended a private school, and decreased those who didn't. Lot of news stories about kids who'd managed to get a place at Oxford University, but lost the place because they'd dropped three grades because they went to a rubbish school. Lasted a few days before there was a uturn on that. So this year they're just going by what the teacher says a grade is. 





> Lockdown has been extended till May.



Ouch. But unsurprising if the cases aren't going down enough, and they're trying to buy time for the vaccines. And the cases would go down anyway come summer. 

Need to see what they say Monday. Rumours are "schools back March, shops open April, pubs and restaurants in May." We will see.

----------


## Cuchculan

Honestly, we heard 4 different things over 4 days. Yesterday it was said the country is not ready for the lockdown to be lifted. But schools will be allowed to go back. Makes no sense that one. Is still a risk with that for teachers and pupils. The Brazilian strain has been found in Ireland. Fear is that people who got vaccinated can catch the Brazilian strain. We simply hear so many mixed messages. That is what is bugging people. Stick with one story. Don't keep on changing it. Come May they will have an another excuse. People think August will be the real date for the lockdown lifting. That is a very long lockdown.

----------


## Otherside

Schools are meant to be going back. But they went back in January for one day. The teachers forced there hand a bit. They went on strike. So no teachers? No schools. They're currently apprehensive about going back without a vaccine, so it could be that that happens again. 

Theres a lack of Boris Boosterism and positivity this time. Usually wed get "everything will be back to normal soon!" all the bloody time. But people have tired of that. People dont want to hear constant Boosterism about how it will be normal by said date, and then it isnt. Absolute let down for them, causes plans to be cancelled. Last one was "Christmas will be normal! It will be sorted by then!". And then it wasn't. "Christmas got cancelled" is what people are saying here. They're telling us holidays wont be on this year, stop booking holidays to Portugal or wherever. Usually wed be getting the Boosterism. But summer holidays cancelled would destroy them this time round I think. 

Not that its stopped anyone. For some reason, people are booking summer holidays still. Theyve been warned they wont be refundable this time round. "Cant travel abroad due to covid" won't be an unforeseen reason for cancelling this time round. Travel insurance wont pay out on that one.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Schools are meant to be going back. But they went back in January for one day. The teachers forced there hand a bit. They went on strike. So no teachers? No schools. They're currently apprehensive about going back without a vaccine, so it could be that that happens again. 
> 
> Theres a lack of Boris Boosterism and positivity this time. Usually wed get "everything will be back to normal soon!" all the bloody time. But people have tired of that. People dont want to hear constant Boosterism about how it will be normal by said date, and then it isnt. Absolute let down for them, causes plans to be cancelled. Last one was "Christmas will be normal! It will be sorted by then!". And then it wasn't. "Christmas got cancelled" is what people are saying here. They're telling us holidays wont be on this year, stop booking holidays to Portugal or wherever. Usually wed be getting the Boosterism. But summer holidays cancelled would destroy them this time round I think. 
> 
> Not that its stopped anyone. For some reason, people are booking summer holidays still. Theyve been warned they wont be refundable this time round. "Cant travel abroad due to covid" won't be an unforeseen reason for cancelling this time round. Travel insurance wont pay out on that one.



Things may NEVER be normal AGAIN!

I’d rather risk getting sick and dealing with the outcome than live our lives in fear forever! What kind of messed up life are kids at schools having with over a year of their education ruined???

----------


## Otherside

> Things may NEVER be normal AGAIN!
> 
> I’d rather risk getting sick and dealing with the outcome than live our lives in fear forever! What kind of messed up life are kids at schools having with over a year of their education ruined???



Yeah, roughly 2 school years disrupted. It's been chaos - open and shut, open and shut constantly. They're currently trying to come up with some plan here as get the kids to catch up. Do they have longer school days for a while? Cancel the summer holidays and sent them to school during those to catch up. Going to have to come up with some plan for how to do that. Feel sorry for the ones who've had exams. 

Think we will eventually - we'll either end up immune, or we'll learn to handle it better. Spanish Flu pandemic a hundred years back ended. Flu viruses come back each winter, but we've learned how to deal with it. The healthy feel rubbish after catching it, but are generally fine after a few days in bed. Those who aren't so well get offered the vaccine. Covid I suspect, will eventually be treated like the flu is each year.

----------


## Cuchculan

It will be in the hands of the teachers here too. If they refuse to go back to work, nothing anybody can do. Some exams have been already cancelled here. Reason for teachers been as they are is because the government are the ones going on about how dangerous things are. That the lockdown can't be lifted. Then telling teachers, ' but for you '. You lot will have to go back to work. Last two attempts we have a good few schools close because of outbreaks. There is a risk and the teachers are aware of it. Why should they be made take that risk? 

When Leo was in charge here he kept using lines from films. He assumed nobody knew until he was asked what film he would be using today. Trying to sound like a great speaker. We have to come together by staying apart. Became know as his pundemic. At the moment they have no idea what each is going to say. I did mention that before. One would say one thing. Another would contradict the first one. Only to have none of them used at all. This is what people are fed up with. We hear things that are not going to happen.

----------


## Otherside

Think people want a bit of honesty here really. Not false hope being dangled in front of them, like Christmas. Then having any christmas plans they made be made illegal at short notice. Rumours still going round. Schools in March. Shopping and Gyms in April. Restaurants and Bars in May. Foreign Holidays and Nightclubs come August. But all dependent on the vaccine program. And whether or not the foreign holiday destination will let you in, of course. 

The teachers sent in a note last time citing working law that said they can legally refuse to work if it was unsafe to do so. Had backing from the teachers union to do so. Enough did it that it caused a problem. So schools shut. Now they're going back, a few are saying "We need the vaccine." They're not prioritized at the moment. Surgery near me has had to come out and say "Look, we get you're frustrated, but we're not going to prioritize you above those who are medically vulnerable." One school has got in trouble already for telling its staff to book as healthcare or social workers...which they're not, and they get caught out when they don't show up with ID showing that.

----------


## Cuchculan

What we are hearing here is new laws been brought in surrounding opening and closing hours of pubs and night clubs. I already thought they exicisted. though I think they mean a much shorter opening / closing period. you do have to wonder if things will ever go back to normal. Will people trust life as it used to be? Social distancing might be the new norm. I can't see face masks sticking around. 

The normal weekend videos appear on a Monday morning. Gangs running riots in certain housing estates. That has become the new norm. Have lost count of the attacks at this stage. All young people. Who would be in school as a rule. Even more reason to try and get the schools back open again. The number of attacks will go down in Dublin. 

I shouldn't laugh. But a swinger's party went ahead on Valentine's night. That caused a bit of a stir. How could you not laugh.

----------


## Cuchculan

Boris has given a date for the end of the lockdown in England. Even saying it will be the last lockdown. Let us see how that one turns out. 

Case numbers still high here. But only 1 death. 1 yesterday as well. Get the case numbers down and who knows.

----------


## Otherside

Aye, lift a little bit 8 March. Kids get to go back to school, you meet people from other households "outside" (they said you have a coffee on a bench with someone). Slow reopening, each stage several weeks apart, all dependent on hospital admissions and vaccines. Number of 65+ in hospital severely ill has dropped massively as it is. Been at varying reception for it. Some people think its far to rushed, others think it's cautious enough. Most people feel that once the deaths and numbers in hospitals are down enough because of the vaccine, things need to be opened up. A few think we should go for zero covid - even once the vulnerable have been vaccinated and the hospitalized numbers are down. 

We had a pub law limiting what times the pub can be open at last year before Lockdown 2 - it managed to hinder rather than help. Everyone just went in one big rush half an hour before the pub closed, rather than having staggered arrivals as you usually would.

----------


## Cuchculan

We shall know more later today. Is an announcement due. Though I can see it saying we will remain in lockdown for many more months. The deaths are right the way down. Case numbers did not go down as expected. Though I still think they have normal things. I had a friend and her family tested. All got positive results. She said it only felt like a head cold. Was gone in about 4 days. What else is throwing back positive results? Any flu like symptoms, get tested. Maybe, just maybe, it is the flu. The majority of people don't need to even go near a hospital. Just my own way of looking at this. In the past with certain other viruses. You either had it or you didn't. If you had it, what you had was bad. There was not various degrees of illness. It was a virus and it acted the same way with everybody who caught it. These people with mild doses. They make me wonder just what they actually have. People recovering in 3 or 4 days. That is the whole part I question. A virus is a virus. What it does to one body it should do to other bodies. Granted the elderly and sick have weaker bodies. So it might do a lot more damage. People getting poitive results and feeling nothing at all. I have always questioned that part. Is a virus with different rules for different people.

----------


## Otherside

Thats it I think - better chance of fighting it off if you're young and healthy. Less chance of doing so if you're not so young and healthy. Do occasionally hear stories here of young people getting it, then dying. Then turns out that they're not so healthy, or they don't look after themselves. They had a medical condition that was a risk factor, or they're a chain smoker, for example. We're not a particularly healthy country. Saw someone say at the start of all this that he wasn't surprised that Britain was hit hard - lot of people smoke, lot of people overweight, lot of people who drink to much, got parts of the UK that have drug problems (Scotland has been called the "drug death capital of the world", for example) And a lot of people are in denial.

----------


## Cuchculan

A woman here opened her hair saloon. Said she needed money to support her family. The police did show up and shut it down. Was a queue and a half. Thing is had they a right to shut her down? All these things are only guidelines. They are not laws. Like in Italy when a lot of places just opened back up in the middle of lockdown. You are not closed down under any law. This is one thing I don't think people know. If they all just opened together it would be a nightmare for the police and the government. I know they did say they would revoke licenses in the future if anybody did open. Again I don't think they could do that. You could fight it in a court. This lockdown we have shoe repair shops open. They were all closed last lockdown. Some know they can open. They are doing so. Others have been mentioned by the government and health experts so just assume they have to stay closed by law.

----------


## Ironman

I don't even know what the status is in my state anymore.
I haven't run in two weeks.
The only exercise I have had was three shovelings of snow last week.

----------


## Otherside

We've had 104 days of lockdowns, apparently. Feels like its been longer. 

Attachment 4772

----------


## Cuchculan

Yesterday marked a year since the first case of Covid in Ireland. Talk about naming the person. But she did give an interview. 

Oddly they are now worried about an Irish strain of the virus appearing. Few good jokes about the symptoms of that one. Swearing a lot more than usual. Drinking when you never drank before. The urge to get in a fight. 

Lockdown wise, they will review it again next month. Which means nothing at all. Next month they will tell us they will review it in another month. Pubs were told no opening before July. Though we are seeing a lot more people simply just opening back up. If more done it, it would be interesting. if they all got together and picked their own date and just opened. None of the closing is law. Like I said in my last post. One to keep an eye on.

----------


## Otherside

One year ago last year is coming up a lot here as well. This time last year here roughly? We were being told to wash our hands whilst singing happy birthday twice, Boris was saying "I've been shaking hands with hospitalized coronavirus patients" (no wonder he caught it), everyone was panicking because Herd Immunity seemed to be being pursued as policy and we were all being told to "take it on the chin". We could all see what was happening close to home in Italy and knew it was coming here.

----------


## Cuchculan

Nearly a year ago people thought we would be in lockdown for 3 weeks and that would be that. A year later and we are still in lockdown. Though I was one of the few that said this will go on and on. I recall saying we will be lucky if this is over two years from now. Far from over one year on. Not going to end until they can stop it. I have always said that much. Current vaccine might stop it for so long. Still need a better one to make people immune to Covid. Then it will be over and done with. That might take up the whole of this year.

----------


## Otherside

I think we all underestimated this. Seems to have been a Europe wide problem. We all have here. Lot of us thought this was something we had under control last summer I think. Now look where we all are. 

Even the countries that did well the first time around are now having problems. Take Czechia - initially did very well, one of the best in handling it. Now having huge problems with it. And seeing the continent saying they're going through a third wave now. 

There was a lot of goodwill and "this is for the best, we're all in this together" in lockdown 1 from the UK. 11 months today since that one began. Pretty much none of that this time. Everyone is just depressed by it all and fed up. Theres support for the lockdown, but we're still fed up with it.

----------


## Ironman

I think the curfews are done here in Ohio......unless cases go back up to 2,500 a day.
I am going to try and run tomorrow.

----------


## Cuchculan

Boris and Trump both didn't take it seriously at all to begin with. Acted like it was nothing. Granted China lied about the figures over there. But we knew they were higher once we saw what was happening in Italy. From Italy it spread very quickly thanks to a football match. European game. Home team were building a new stadium. Milan agreed to let them use their home ground. Talking close on 50,000 came down from the most infected region in Italy to Milan for that match. They were playing a team from Spain. What got hit bad next? Spain. The fans brought it from Italy to Spain. Lot of our earliest cases were also coming from Italy. People coming back from holiday. Italy did not act fast enough because they had no idea what they were dealing with to begin with. People could still move around Italy. They simply thought it was a bad flu. 

Our first lockdown saw people over 70 stay indoors for 2 months. People went along with it. The longer it does go on the more frustrated people become. Far from over in this country. Our government is too easy to read. I can view the numbers and know what they will do next. Not complicated at all. I do think social distancing works. Getting people to do it is the hard part. Idiots throwing parties. Or big family gatherings. Been the main cause for most people catching the virus. Have been shopping since day 1. Not a problem at all. If you do it the right way. The queues in those early days were crazy. That was a first. I changed my shopping time. Afternoon to morning. Found empty shops in the morning. 

Still interested to see where it does go from here.

----------


## Ironman

> Boris and Trump both didn't take it seriously at all to begin with. Acted like it was nothing. Granted China lied about the figures over there. But we knew they were higher once we saw what was happening in Italy. From Italy it spread very quickly thanks to a football match. European game. Home team were building a new stadium. Milan agreed to let them use their home ground. Talking close on 50,000 came down from the most infected region in Italy to Milan for that match. They were playing a team from Spain. What got hit bad next? Spain. The fans brought it from Italy to Spain. Lot of our earliest cases were also coming from Italy. People coming back from holiday. Italy did not act fast enough because they had no idea what they were dealing with to begin with. People could still move around Italy. They simply thought it was a bad flu. 
> 
> Our first lockdown saw people over 70 stay indoors for 2 months. People went along with it. The longer it does go on the more frustrated people become. Far from over in this country. Our government is too easy to read. I can view the numbers and know what they will do next. Not complicated at all. I do think social distancing works. Getting people to do it is the hard part. Idiots throwing parties. Or big family gatherings. Been the main cause for most people catching the virus. Have been shopping since day 1. Not a problem at all. If you do it the right way. The queues in those early days were crazy. That was a first. I changed my shopping time. Afternoon to morning. Found empty shops in the morning. 
> 
> Still interested to see where it does go from here.



To that extent, it would be understandable.  Remember, China isn't sharing information.  We know that the virus matched components in the lab that was near the wet market.  
The illness was unknown - and we of all people do know about what fear can do!  The last thing we needed was Trump and Johnson going berserk.

Don't forget - New York City was also very hard hit - and the Governor is in BIG trouble for putting sick elderly with healthy ones.  They think the virus came in from Europe.

….and I think I don't have a curfew.  I just got in from running for the first time in two weeks.  Granted, I did intentionally run a bit gentler speedwise, but I actually completed 4.5miles (almost 8km!) NONSTOP.  I can't remember the last time THAT happened during the pandemic.  It's been months.  I will probably take an ibuprofen before bedtime, but that should be okay.

----------


## Otherside

From the Boris perspective - Understandable at the start with China, it wasnt understood, we didnt have the data. We knew it was bad over there, so we did what was needed - we got those of our citizens in China that wanted to leave out, in exchange, they had to quarantine for two weeks. 

By the time it got to Italy - there was little excuse. Italy can be trusted and was sharing data. We could see what was happening. Then Spain, and France. Both trusted, both sure data with us. We saw one by one as they were overwhelmed by it, and didn't act. People were jusy waltzing in from those countries without having to quarantine. Other countries shut off there borders and closed off entries from those places. We...just didnt. 

Problem with New York is the same as London - it's an international business hub. Huge numbers fly in and out daily. So no surprise it got hit as bad as it did.

----------


## Cuchculan

Even though there were cases in the UK football matches were still going ahead with thousands at the games. Ireland had already gone into lockdown. Took Boris a while to catch up. Then he was in hospital with Covid. We all knew China was lying about the extent of things. But Italy had gotten hit very bad very quickly too. Our earliest cases came from Italy. So Italy was there to see. Seriously think some just didn't want to believe. That it would hit them as bad. Thus the slow reactions. You still have some who don't believe what is happening is what they are been told it is. 

Amusing one here. One lot from the government going on about how great the vaccine is doing in Ireland. About an hour later same government, different members, warn the vaccine might not be working because of the new strain. Does this government not plan ahead? As to who says what to the media and when they say it. It is shown them for the clowns they are. How much contact they have with each other. This has been going on a while now. Might hear three different things in the same day from the one government. That is what happens in a rainbow government. Made up of 3 parties.

----------


## Otherside

I think there was an element of that here. Boris said something along the lines of, "take it on the chin, let it move through the population, British stiff upper lip and all". Think they expected a few deaths, for it to be ultimatley be manageable. Don't know why they thought that, why we'd be special and different to the rest of Europe.

China having problems to people here was "well that's far away and just China." Lot of people knew of it, but didnt pay much attention. Italy was an hour away and another European country. People started paying attention to it then.

----------


## Cuchculan

I know you and us had the street parties. Over here it began as bingo. But turned into music and drink. Zero social distancing. Police had to break up many of them. And people wondered how it was spreading. Pubs allowed sell take away pints. You would have hundreds outside the pubs. They can still do that one and the police can't stop them. No law against it. Then the people who wanted to protest against the lockdowns. Then the BLM marches. No end to silly things. There is a time for such things. Middle of a pandemic is not the time.

----------


## Otherside

Yep, similar here. Street parties for VE Day, media encouraged that one. Was supposed to just be everyone sat on the driveway drinking tea or something. But then a couple of videos of people doing the congo or oops upside your head circulated (am I the only one who thinks that doing the congo is a strange way honour those who died in war?). Couple of protest marches in London for various things. Then had huge numbers of people cramming onto the trains to go to beach towns to the horror of the locals. Was living in a Welsh touristy beach town during lockdown 1. Got a few odd looks not sounding Welsh. Had to explain a few times that I was a resident.

----------


## Ironman

That's the sick part - if we are outside with spacing, there is no problem!  Open air stirs everything up.
I refuse to run with a mask.  That's why I run alone....at night.  I am so glad the curfew is over.....for now.  I run at 12:30am and the police doesn't even think twice.  
My Governor has done his best even thought I didn't like it.  Keeping everything open until 10pm (11pm for grocery) is a stretch, but in a way, it gives me more time to do things I need to do at home.

We just had a NASTY cold snap that put snow down in 73% of our country - Houston, Texas getting down to 15F/-11c for numerous mornings caused a mess.  For me, I got 75% of my annual snowfall in less than two weeks.  Now, it's going to hit 65F/18c this weekend - I am tempted to lay out in the sun today and it's only 54F/11c at the moment (I have a thermometer on my deck and the sun heat it to 65F/18c!

The sun is going to start having its way with the virus again! UV! UV! UV!

----------


## Cuchculan

https://www.dublinlive.ie/news/dubli...oqyE_yLAj2MxkY

This was Dublin today. Anti lockdown march. Clashes with police.


These people who even decided to applaud at a certain time for the nurses. I am sure the nurses didn't give a crap about people clapping. There were nurses dying. Doctors dying. Sure why don't we applaud them all. That will make them feel better. I seriously thought it won't mean a bloody thing. Then that was followed with a light in the window at a certain time. People think they have to do something. The things they come up with, to me, are just bit stupid. I would call them working class things. I doubt people in more posh areas were out clapping at a certain time on a Saturday evening. People will have their own opinions on such things. I just thought it was stupid. As front line workers were dying at the time. A candle in the window I might understand a bit more. As it is an Irish thing for some. Catholic thing. Be curious to hear if any of that happened in America. I somehow doubt it. Just not my sort of thing.

----------


## CloudMaker

> https://www.dublinlive.ie/news/dubli...oqyE_yLAj2MxkY
> 
> This was Dublin today. Anti lockdown march. Clashes with police.
> 
> 
> These people who even decided to applaud at a certain time for the nurses. I am sure the nurses didn't give a crap about people clapping. There were nurses dying. Doctors dying. Sure why don't we applaud them all. That will make them feel better. I seriously thought it won't mean a bloody thing. Then that was followed with a light in the window at a certain time. People think they have to do something. The things they come up with, to me, are just bit stupid. I would call them working class things. I doubt people in more posh areas were out clapping at a certain time on a Saturday evening. People will have their own opinions on such things. I just thought it was stupid. As front line workers were dying at the time. A candle in the window I might understand a bit more. As it is an Irish thing for some. Catholic thing. Be curious to hear if any of that happened in America. I somehow doubt it. Just not my sort of thing.



I think in the beginning people in big cities clapped pots and pans together at night to show appreciation for front line workers. IDK. 

Now it seems like no one cares. So many people are out of work with little to no government assistance. Much more pressing things to worry about. Even front line workers have had their hazard pay cut only after 3 or 4 months into the pandemic in a lot of cases. Nothing more than a publicity stunt. SAD

----------


## Otherside

They did the clapping thing here. But they're also planning to do a pay freeze. Again. And everyone wonders why we have a shortage of medical staff - quite a few immigrate to a country that will actually pay them a decent amount. If I was a nurse I'd be considering immigrating to Australia or wherever. 

Heard about Texas from here - seemed nuts, but I guess thats what happens if you live in a state that is usually hot and doesn't expect a sudden snow storm. You don't know how to deal with the cold.

----------


## Cuchculan

Here in Ireland the student nurses who were doing the exact same work as the regular nurses were getting half the same amount of pay. You would have imagined, if the government thought they were doing such a great job, they would have paid them the same. Though the same is still not enough. Loads of Irish nurses leave Ireland. Most nurses in our hospital are foreign. The work they do is amazing. They should get some recognition when this is all over. Just for the work they done alone. Even a statue. They can add the names of the front line workers who died on it. Be a bit better than a round of applauds. Something that actually something. Only thing we heard of so far is a free concert for nurses only. Again, not enough. I would fully expect to see a statue of a nurse. Even blended in with something for everybody who died during the pandemic.

----------


## Ironman

> I think in the beginning people in big cities clapped pots and pans together at night to show appreciation for front line workers. IDK. 
> 
> Now it seems like no one cares. So many people are out of work with little to no government assistance. Much more pressing things to worry about. Even front line workers have had their hazard pay cut only after 3 or 4 months into the pandemic in a lot of cases. Nothing more than a publicity stunt. SAD







> They did the clapping thing here. But they're also planning to do a pay freeze. Again. And everyone wonders why we have a shortage of medical staff - quite a few immigrate to a country that will actually pay them a decent amount. If I was a nurse I'd be considering immigrating to Australia or wherever. 
> 
> Heard about Texas from here - seemed nuts, but I guess thats what happens if you live in a state that is usually hot and doesn't expect a sudden snow storm. You don't know how to deal with the cold.



In Italy and New York, people were SINGING and cheering, too.  

Time Magazine put JOEjanHorse and KamaKamaleon as their "People of the Year 2020" - NOT the frontline worker.  I can't believe that.  Yes, the United States is THAT screwed up!

----------


## Cuchculan

We had a few more fights go on between the police and members of the public having house parties. Few police ended up in hospital. Our police are not tough enough. Simple as that. One was knocked out by a teen. Surely if you want to become a policeman / woman you should be able to get the better of a teen? On social media the picture of the person who kick started the riot off on Saturday has been all over the place. No doubt he will arrested. Probably get a typical Irish sentence. Which is a slap on the back of the hand and don't do it again. They need to get tougher. If that was the US things would have been different. People like to have a go at the police in the US. Heavy handed and all of that. That is what we need over here. Take no crap from anybody. Handcuff first and ask questions later. Courts are far too soft on people too. Does not make you change your ways. You can have 100 convictions and never have seved a day in jail in your life. The sun is back out here. That means people flocking to the beach. The police will show up. But that won't bother anybody. Just to reach the beach you are breaking the 5km rule.

----------


## Otherside

Watching the numbers come now we're 2 months into a vaccination program. Deaths and hospitalizations have taken a nosedive, faster than they would have expected. Pretty much every now over the age the age of 65 has been offered vaccine now. That's a relief to see. We're getting somewhere. Lifting things a little next week - kids are back in schools next week, and you can meet one other person outside. So not really much change. April is when they're looking at opening up things more - and by then, good chance everyone who's a prioirty will have been offered.

News today finally came out with the article "People are missing being in the office." Really didn't need to be told that. The novelty of being able to sit at home and bake banana bread whilst working is beginning to wear off for us all. People do just want to go back to normal, quelle surprise.

----------


## CloudMaker

3824C8FC-C229-4166-ADBD-82B60557D5DC.jpeg

----------


## Cuchculan

Only one way to find out just how good the vaccine really is. That will be when the lockdown is lifted. As things stand most places are still in lockdown. So hard to gauge real results. My mother is down to get it next Wednesday. She is in her 80's. That is how bloody slow they are over here. 

News has got out of more protests planned. Or riots as it was put. Police said you could not call what happened on Saturday a protest. It was a riot. Planned. Started with the firing of a firework at a policeman. Bloke who done that is in his 30's. Can't blame it on some young teen. Anti mask and anti vaccine groups. These idiots actually have gone around ripping masks off of people's faces. They don't wish to wear, so be it. But they have no right to do things they have done. Boarding a tram service we have in large numbers and verbally abusing passengers who are wearing masks. 

Numbers are still high enough here. Deaths have gone down though. Won't be till next year that we see any real change. Let's be honest about it.

----------


## Otherside

Won't really know until we open up, no. Which they're being wary about. 

Yeah, your protests ended up on our evening news. Seems to be whats happening in Europe. Netherlands had similar a month back, Italy before that - No end to this in sight, and people losing there jobs. Can see why people are fed up and angry with this. We'll see more of this I'm sure. Probably would be similar here to be honest if a date hadn't been given for reopening. If that date gets pushed back though? We'll see it here, be willing to put money on that. 

But your anti-maskers are something else. Ours don't really ever bother anyone else. Just make a few speeches outside of parliment. We leave them alone, they leave us alone.

----------


## Cuchculan

They have began naming people who caused the riot last Saturday. About time they began doing so. Rather than just charging them and that is that. Names and pictures are appearing on media sites and shared on social media sites. Do any of these actually work? These are the sort of people who always find time to appear at marches. Even if it is on a week day. One was classed as a film maker. That made us laugh. Now classing you tube video makers as film makers. This is just the start of what they have planned. I think the police are naming them all with a hope that that stops them from doing anything else. Put their names and their faces out there. Not like the general public thought what they done was great. People were calling them all idiots. Turn the public against them. 

All the nank of Ireland branches are closing down. The claim is that they are now asking people to use the post office instead. A lot of places will go under. Hence we see some opening. Going against the rules. Stay open till the police show up and close them back down again. The police are closing them stating large crowds outside the work place. Like I said before they are not breaking any laws by opening. So they are been shut down for other things. Safety reasons. 

I am sure you will find videos on you tube of our anti maskers on the tram system trying to remove masks from others. Fools.

----------


## Cuchculan

Major issue happening here at the moment is no doses of the vaccine appearing. People been handed dates and then cancelled. There are 3 different vaccines in use. They are now using the 1 dose Johnson and Johnson vaccine. That is what my mother is down the get. Was meant to be the other day. Now it is meant to be today. The government had no answers as to why the vaccine doses were delayed. 

Big street party broken up the other evening in the west of Ireland. Hundreds of college students out jumping around the place with their bottles of booze in their hands. Good few arrests made. Lot of fines handed out. Just people been idiots. 

Still the attacks go on the streets of Dublin. 2 shootings and a few beatings dished out this week alone. Hard to know if people are just getting restless or what. Schools went back. Within a day a few had to close again because of outbreaks of the virus. Have no idea were they go from here with schools and colleges. Every time they try and open the places the virus numbers rise. Plus they are looking at a number of still birts. If they are connected to Covid or not. Unless the pregnant woman had Covid, I see no reason as to why they could blame the still births on Covid.

----------


## Otherside

They tell you then over there what you're getting? I got an invite for one next week, but not been told which one I'll get. Doesnt give you a choice.

Kids are meant to be back at school on Monday. Guess we'll see if theres another strike. Teachers have been told no, they won't be being prioritized for a vaccine, they won't be getting it before the vulnerable. Is a 20 year old teacher really more vulnerable than a 49 year old? The data says the 49 year old is more likely to die than a 20 year old teacher, and they've said prioritizing based on occupation rather than age will slow things down. 

People being idiots here and booking holidays for May/June - UK may be okay to open up for then, but I don't know why they're thinking other countries will be doing so by then.

As predicted, nurses are getting f all in return for being on the front lines this year. They've been given a grand total of a 1% pay rise. Doesn't even cover the Cost of living rises due to inflation. Absolutley disgraceful.

----------


## Cuchculan

After been told 1 vaccine, they gave her a different one. Then a booklet with how you might feel over the coming days. Hard to know which of the two she actually got. Nothing letting you know. Book covers all vaccines. They one she assumed she was getting was not available. Ireland for you. Vaccine never arrives. Then when it does it is a different one. 

Some countries are allowing people to holiday once they had the vaccine. Need proof that you got it. I am sure that could be forged. The likes of Cyprus. Small place. Depends on tourists. 

Sure even home care workers over here are not been done early. They have to wait. Elderly people first. Working down through the age groups. Only ones who got it because of their jobs were hospital people. Rightly so. I think with schools it is all about having a load of people in a room together. I get their fear. Only took 1 day here for some cases in schools. 

Police raided a Church here. Could it get any better? Told the priest to clear the church. Priest was been a bit of a rebel as all masses are not allowed. So he was breaking the rules. But a church is a big place. You can social distance in a church. Masses had been by invite only. People rightly moan about 11 at a funeral. Some Irish families have more than that in the family. 11 people would be lost in a big church. They should allow up to 50. It would still be safe. Bloody huge buildings.

----------


## Otherside

You get a card here saying which one you got, what date, what date you need to have jab-2 by, but you won't know which you get. Only 2 here that are being used - the Pfizer and the Astrazeneca. Pfizer is imported, AZ is made here. So most get the AZ. One thing this whole pandemic has shown? That having certain things being made domestically is crucial. Should maybe be getting the Moderna soon, maybe the J&J. 

Cyprus is an interesting one - vaccine that has been approved by the EU. Only now we have EU countries using vaccines that haven't been approved due to low supplies - Got quite a few of the eastern bloc the Russian Sputnik now, and Hungary has been using the Chinese one. So wonder what will happen there. If the vaccine passport is just like the yellow book you get for other travel vaccines - then yeah, I gurantee that can be and will be forged. Just a yellow piece of card with hand written information in it. 

The only ones who got it first here were medical workers or care workers. Reasonable enough - medical workers are on the front lines risking there lives, care workers work with people who vulnerable, and we've already seen that if it gets into a care home, it spreads like wildfire. With schools theres a higher risk of catching it, but not a higher risk of death they've said. Plus how would you ID who is and who isn't a teacher. Same for any of the other key workers. That'd slow the rollout down. Gov did push for it I think - but it's not up to gov. Up to a comittee called the JCVI - they make the recommendations, gov is legally obligated to do as they say.

----------


## Cuchculan

Even with the flu jab you get a card telling you what you got. Was surprised to see nothing with this jab. She will be back in a few weeks for the second jab. I am nearly sure it was the Pfizer one she did get. When she got the call she was told it would Johnson & Johnson. I was surprised to hear that name as I knew Ireland was having trouble getting that vaccine. But she insisted that was the name she was given. Only to arrive home and say it was not the one she was told she was getting to begin with. They are simply doing things by age here. Nurses and doctors and hospital staff all got it first. Home carers have to wait here. 

The numbers are still high here. Higher than what was expected. Considering we have been in lockdown for some time now. They assumed the numbers would go back down again. That never happened. Still a good few deaths every day. That did drop for a while. But has shot back up again. I would guess they are pinning all their hopes on these vaccines. 

Other countries are doing their own thing. Talking EU member states. They are no longer waiting for the EU to approve things. They are simply ordering whatever vaccine they can get quickest. Is annoying the EU leaders. Should send them a message. People telling them they are far too slow. We are no longer waiting for you.

----------


## Otherside

It is an odd one. The russian vaccine actually seems to be decent, the reason it's not being purchased by the west is political. Can't really blame those countries for going to Russia. They need a vaccine. Third Wave looks like its about to hit the continent, you have a few countries now being overwhelmed as we were back in January. EU is speaking of a vaccine passport plan. Pretty much zero chance that will be approved for just the EU approved ones. Those eastern countries are going to want there chinese and russian vaccinated citizens to be covered by that. 

Only plans here are for vaccine passports if they're needed to enter other countries - because thats something we have no choice about. Thats up to the country we're visiting. We're guests there, so fair enough, we follow there rules. But vaccine passports for use at home in the UK? Yeah, nah, that would not go down well, even amongst the vaccinated. Load of people freaking out about that, who needn't really. It's very unlikely to happen. 

Mostly doing it by age here, but once they've done everyone 65+, they've moved onto anymore 16-65 with a condition that would make you more likely to die. For some bizarre reason, bipolar disorder has been put in that group. Bit odd that one - not quite sure why bipolar disorder makes you more likely to die. So I get the vaccine next week.
Think the centralized nature of our healthcare has helped a bit here. Everyone resident here is on the system, we're pretty much all registered with a local doctors surgery due to the fact thats free. Easy for them to find out whos next in the queue. There's a high level of trust in that one healthcare provider, so long number of people willing to take it.

----------


## Cuchculan

They know there are so many against the vaccine. So they are more or less saying that those who get the vaccine will be allowed to do more. Some form of proof that you got the vaccine. That will only lead to more riots if it were to happen. Plus shops and the likes would be against it to. You can only allow those who got the vaccine to enter? I have explained to one person that they don't need everybody to get it. So many get it, that lowers the chances of you catching it from them. The spread of it will drop. But I am curious to see were it does end up. Certain countries will have certain laws. You want to enter that country, you have no choice in the matter but to obey their laws. But a lot of it will be challenged in courts. That will delay anything from becoming a law. Civil rights. Human rights. Every right they can think of will be used. 

I am a long way off getting it. Vaccine that is. LOL. Probably looking at deep into the Summer months. Who knows what things will be like by then. Changes will happen. Another vaccine might appear. Took them 4 years to get anything for Ebola. That was the quickest so far. But everybody is focused on this one virus this time around. Could happen a bit quicker. Meaning something that stops it in its tracks. You visit Africa and they can give you the Ebola jab. Zero chance of catching it. Yet we still see outbreaks in Africa every so often. Covid might just be like that. Vanish. Then come back in a few years. Just like Ebola does in Africa.

----------


## Otherside

Its something like 85% here that are willing to take it. So enough to get herd immunity. There's a chance that a few businesses will decide to deny business, couple of workplaces insist on a vaccine - as you said, fully expecting a few lawsuits over that one. But wouldn't be hard for them to do here. Ask for the blue card you get after a vaccine, or just ask you to open up the NHS app on your phone, and you've got a list of all the vaccines you've had there.

Countries like France are going to have an interesting time of it I think (40% ). Won't be enough.

----------


## Cuchculan

The main loud mouth we have in Ireland is Gemma O Doherty. She has challenged everything so far. Claiming there is nothing but a bad cold going on. That hospitals are empty. Her case was tossed out of court. She is a crazy cow. Racist too. But she has her followers. She will put in another challenge to any new rules that come in. She used to have a you tube channel. It was removed because of her racist remarks. These marches are all the people who would support her. But she would not show up at a march. Gets others to do her dirty work for her. Worth looking up her views if you want a laugh. Hospitals have been really empty all along? Mad cow. Nearly all Irish people hate her. Except her few hundred followers.

----------


## Ironman

> Major issue happening here at the moment is no doses of the vaccine appearing. People been handed dates and then cancelled. There are 3 different vaccines in use. They are now using the 1 dose Johnson and Johnson vaccine. That is what my mother is down the get. Was meant to be the other day. Now it is meant to be today. The government had no answers as to why the vaccine doses were delayed. 
> 
> Big street party broken up the other evening in the west of Ireland. Hundreds of college students out jumping around the place with their bottles of booze in their hands. Good few arrests made. Lot of fines handed out. Just people been idiots. 
> 
> Still the attacks go on the streets of Dublin. 2 shootings and a few beatings dished out this week alone. Hard to know if people are just getting restless or what. Schools went back. Within a day a few had to close again because of outbreaks of the virus. Have no idea were they go from here with schools and colleges. Every time they try and open the places the virus numbers rise. Plus they are looking at a number of still birts. If they are connected to Covid or not. Unless the pregnant woman had Covid, I see no reason as to why they could blame the still births on Covid.







> They tell you then over there what you're getting? I got an invite for one next week, but not been told which one I'll get. Doesnt give you a choice.
> 
> Kids are meant to be back at school on Monday. Guess we'll see if theres another strike. Teachers have been told no, they won't be being prioritized for a vaccine, they won't be getting it before the vulnerable. Is a 20 year old teacher really more vulnerable than a 49 year old? The data says the 49 year old is more likely to die than a 20 year old teacher, and they've said prioritizing based on occupation rather than age will slow things down. 
> 
> People being idiots here and booking holidays for May/June - UK may be okay to open up for then, but I don't know why they're thinking other countries will be doing so by then.
> 
> As predicted, nurses are getting f all in return for being on the front lines this year. They've been given a grand total of a 1% pay rise. Doesn't even cover the Cost of living rises due to inflation. Absolutley disgraceful.



My mother was told which one of the two (at the time) she got.  She got the Pfizer ones.  I heard that the one dose Johnson & Johnson (the first single dose vaccine!), unfortunately, has a lower efficacy rate of 73%.  They still wear masks when out in public, though.  That's to protect them against Karens.

I am definitely going to get the vaccine, and even had a coworker tell me that she could get her son (grocery store manager) to throw my name into the list.
I was like "Thanks, but right now, there are still people who need it worse than me.  I wouldn't feel right having the shot right now."

----------


## Cuchculan

The vaccine shots can only be stored for so long. if they are not used up they are tossed out. So what we have here is family of hospital staff getting the vaccine early. Other than toss it out. Though some asked why it wasn't used on all patients in the hospital first. But if my GP had doses that had to be used up, he would simply look up his computer and pick a few names and ring them up. I don't see nothing wrong in doing that. it would only go to waste if he didn't do it that way. At times it can be a case of who can get there quickest. As it has to be used up on that day. Johnson & Johnson was mentioned here in Ireland. But I told my mother those doses never arrived in Ireland. After she said that was the name she was given. Questioned it. I even showed her our health board web site. It had the vaccines in use in Ireland. The one she mentioned was not mentioned on the site. If you can get it early, get it. Lot of places are just using it up. Because they have to.

----------


## Otherside

Elections in May seem to be going ahead. Just been told to bring our own pencil - they're paper ballots here, you just cross next to the option you want, and they usually provide a pencil. Mays looking like it'll be a lot more open and less lockdown though. 

Here if you get called you go - you get what you're given if you go. No "Vaccine shopping" as I've seen it called. Not sure what would happen if you refused one vaccine because you wanted a different type, but probably wouldn't go down well. Few months back had stories of a few pensioners refusing Pfizer because it was German and they wanted the "English one" (AstraZeneca). Lot of people thought those people should be put at the back of the queue. Attitude was that it wasn't about what they wanted, it's a public health measure to get the numbers get us all out of lockdown. Don't know if they did get put at the back or not.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just throwing it out there. Say some refused one vaccine. But said they would take another vaccine. Is it not worth the time given the one they want. Rather than no vaccine at all. We all know how many people refuse vaccines. I would rather they take anything than nothing. Even heard one asking about a tablet version some day. He will refuse all other vaccines. But if a tablet vaccine came out he would take it. Might get more people done if they get what they want. Even a lot who are against all vaccines might change their minds.

----------


## Otherside

Think the frustration here comes from there not being a good reason for them refusing a vaccine in favor of another, when theres still a lot of people out there who need a vaccine. So they hear of people turning up and then saying "Well I don't want this vaccine because it's not English", and they just get frustrated. Pretty much everyone wants one, although we're getting through it, pretty much everyone knows someone who needs a vaccine. Also that those being vaccined up until now were those very, very high risk (over 70, very vulnerable), and any reopening here has been tied to the vaccine numbers. So "We've all been sat in lockdown to keep there ungrateful arses alive and they're refusing to help themselves" or similar is another one I've heard a lot. 

Don't know about the tablet one, not heard of a vaccine as a tablet - but lets say we do, and it's an expensive tablet, and the vaccine costs a lot less. You have someone refusing to take a vaccine without coming up with a good reason why, but says he'd be willing to take the tablet if given to him. It's public funded healthcare, so it's the taxpayer covering that. Question will come up - why should the taxpayer cover that one for him?

Ooh, Italy now is considering getting the Russian Vaccine.

----------


## Ironman

> Think the frustration here comes from there not being a good reason for them refusing a vaccine in favor of another, when theres still a lot of people out there who need a vaccine. So they hear of people turning up and then saying "Well I don't want this vaccine because it's not English", and they just get frustrated. Pretty much everyone wants one, although we're getting through it, pretty much everyone knows someone who needs a vaccine. Also that those being vaccined up until now were those very, very high risk (over 70, very vulnerable), and any reopening here has been tied to the vaccine numbers. So "We've all been sat in lockdown to keep there ungrateful arses alive and they're refusing to help themselves" or similar is another one I've heard a lot. 
> 
> Don't know about the tablet one, not heard of a vaccine as a tablet - but lets say we do, and it's an expensive tablet, and the vaccine costs a lot less. You have someone refusing to take a vaccine without coming up with a good reason why, but says he'd be willing to take the tablet if given to him. It's public funded healthcare, so it's the taxpayer covering that. Question will come up - why should the taxpayer cover that one for him?
> 
> Ooh, Italy now is considering getting the Russian Vaccine.



Hungary is going for the Russian vaccine, too.  That is a total shame.

----------


## Cuchculan

There is no tablet version. Just a comment somebody made to me. They don't want the vaccine. But if a tablet version was made, they would take it. I see that as people not wanting anything injected into them. If you could turn a lot of these people around, would it be worth it? Mainly the German one used here. Can't see us rushing out to get anything from mother Russia. The old Iron Bloc countries might all stick together on this one. If they can't get nothing else. Take what you can get. Again, we won't know how well it works until the lockdown is lifted. One thing saying it looks amazing. But as we are still in lockdown, looking amazing now means very little at all. Lift the lockdown and then we see how good these vaccines really are.

----------


## Otherside

Worth noting same happens here with other treatments. You get two treatments that are the same. One is more expensive than the other. They give you the cheaper one generally. If you ask for the more expensive one, you'll need to give a good reason why, otherwise you'll likely be told no, citing funds. They are trying to reach out to those who are wary of it, doing what they can - but they are a small minority here. 9 in 10 are willing to have it, we'll likely get herd immunity. 

Hungary was the first EU one to use the Russian one. Also seems to be using the Chinese one. A few others have followed - the Czechs and Slovakians seem to be using it. Desperate situation there, not enough vaccines to go round. 

Kids are back in school here. Teachers didnt go on strike again. Got to do a test a few times a week though, and now have to wear masks. Discussion now being had as to whether to have longer days and shorter holidays to catch up on wjats been missed.

----------


## Ironman

It depends on the area.  My town has had kids in school this whole time.  I hear the buses!  
We have teacher's union screaming up and down about not wanting to go back to work - kidz will Corona them if they fail tests or something.  Kidz have the least problems.

My brother took his kidz to a pizza place because it was my nephew's fourth birthday.  I feel bad for my 16 month old niece.  My nephew was the one possibly exposed to Corona at his day care, but they test the niece!  THen I see pictures of my brother and nephew wearing a mask....and my niece NOT wearing one.  I got pictures of the two kidz on a carousel - TOO CUTE!  It was better to see my niece's full-on smile.  She's a cutie.....and now a tough cookie to boot.

SO, the EU thing.  Did the head honchos want to socialized medicinally spread out the doses causing Hungary to go Orosz (Russian) and Kinai (Chinese)?  That's messed up.
Not only does China commit bioterrorism, but are now making money off of countries who should be getting doses from the EU but can't.  We ought to make more over here and send some over.
This is ridiculous!

Here, they are putting hints on what to do once you get the vaccine.  Wear masks in areas where there are a lot of people, but small gathering can go without masks provided everybody has been vaccinated.  Doses are now going to those 50 and up.  I would be in the next group if it is 45 and up.  I can wait, though.  As I said, I would rather those in my age group who need it more than me get it first.

----------


## Cuchculan

There is a major lack of the vaccine here in Ireland. The government finally came clean about it. They simply can't get what they asked for. You get the normal predicted numbers of doses to arrive by a certain date. That had been going down by the week. People wanted to know why. Talking in two weeks it dropped by nearly half a million doses. So if Ireland can't get the vaccine, this might explain why some other countries are flying solo and taken up the offer of the Russian vaccine. There is not enough of what the EU has to go around. Simple as that. Ireland are now looking towards the US. Big jump from the EU to the US. Trying to get the numbers back on track. But what we have to understand is that every country in the world is trying to get as many doses of the vaccine as possible. So this was always going to happen. I fail to see why, other than money, that the likes of Germany just doesn't share how something is made. Then let countries make it themselves. I am sure a lot would have the skills needed. Should we really need to depend on other countries? They say they all want this pandemic to end. Get the world back on track. So work together. We know China have been making money off of the mess they created since day 1. But depending on the likes of Germany to be able to make enough doses to cover to most of the EU countries? Near impossible task. 

Had to laugh at them saying the numbers are starting to drop here in Ireland. We have been in lockdown all of 2021. With the exception of a few days. What do they expect? Numbers had to come down at some stage. Due to lack of doses of the vaccine I can see lockdown been extended again. They have no other answer. 

As for schools? It was thrown out there to have everybody wear masks. I don't think it is happening. Not for younger kids. Few schools have had cases nearly straight away. So a few schools closed again after only 1 day opened. No exams again this year. Predicted grades again. Here's hoping they get it right this year.

----------


## Otherside

Someone is going to ask questions about what happened with the EU Vaccine procurement when this is all over. Just doesn't seem to be enough of it. What went wrong? Likely a mixture of things - took too long to sign the contracts or because 27 different countries couldn't agree on which vaccines to go for, could be they didnt invest in manufacture, could be they didnt invest enough in manufacture - which seems to have been the key to getting enough. If theres one thing this pandemic has shown, it's that producing certain things in your own country is essential. 

Idea was I think that the richer countries would have been okay to buy the western made vaccines (Germany and Ireland for example) whilst the poorer ones would have struggled and been left behind (Romania and Bulgaria). Hungary would have been okay if it had gone it's own way I think. Same as any other ex-Soviet bloc country, not as rich as Western Europe, but not really a poor country anymore. 

Couple of non-EU countries got invited to that scheme. The Swiss and Norwegians joined I think. UK got an invite. We said no, because we wouldnt get a say in which vaccines were bought. Decision was criticized at the time here, said wed have problems with our rollout. Now seems like not joining was the right choice. 

Ireland asked the UK to help out with vaccines as well I think. Dont know how that went, but honestly, theres little point having the North vaccinated and the republic not when theres an open border. Seems that even Arlene Foster has figured that one out.

----------


## Cuchculan

The latest today was the Germans have said they could not meet the demands. Thus a big hold up there. Same has happened with other vaccines. Not enough to go around. Best way to put it. We are way behind. That has been admitted at last. 2 to 3 months behind. Over 80's have not even been done yet. Few got the first shot only. More cancelled appointments this week due to no vaccine to give them. Is a Viagra making company here in Ireland. They do make one of the vaccines? So why not just make it here too.

----------


## Otherside

Had the vaccine this evening - got the Astrazeneca. Didn't get told which until they're about to inject it. Very surreal expierence. Seemed very efficient. In, jabbed, out. Didn't really feel the needle. Wasn't really painful or anything. Took about two minutes to go through. Get the second one in twelve weeks here.

----------


## Cuchculan

Let us know how things go for you. Over here we are way behind with the vaccines. Johnson & Johnson has just been approved. We already had an order in for a few million doses of that one. They have not even finished the over 80's. The vaccine doses are simply not arriving. An election is been forecast for August. People are fed up with the government. Might be a chance for Sinn Fein. Run more people and have enough to form their own government. I can't see any other options for new faces in power. One sticking point could be Sinn Fein calling for a United Ireland. Sounds good to some people. It would be a disaster. Case of waiting and watching. This government are doing themselves no favours at all. Just extended the lockdown for another 2 months. The country is ready to explode.

----------


## Otherside

Feel a fluish, but nothing major. Few muscle pains, headache, shivery. Been told should pass 24-48hours. 

Do you ever have joke candidates standing for elections over there? Weve had Count Binface (literally a guy with a bin on his head) try to win a few times, seems to be standing for Mayor of London this year. Once had a joke candidate win a mayoral election. Guy dressed a monkey with a policy of "Bananas for all" or something once won an election. 

UI is one I can see happening at somepoint, think they're a while off though. Census is this year, so that could come back with a majority catholic population identifying as Irish. 65%+ of that and Sinn Fein returning majority in 2022 might mean that they decide a border poll is needed. Probably going to take a generation or two though to decide where they want to be as a country.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Had the vaccine this evening - got the Astrazeneca. Didn't get told which until they're about to inject it. Very surreal expierence. Seemed very efficient. In, jabbed, out. Didn't really feel the needle. Wasn't really painful or anything. Took about two minutes to go through. Get the second one in twelve weeks here.



OMG hope you don’t regret it !!!

----------


## Cuchculan

Glad you are not over the top bad. Johnson & Johnson one does a little bit more to people. Have seen a few Vlogs from nurses who got it and were in bits after it for a day or so. They said that was the body creating antibodies. 

I would love to hear how many Irish people would want a United Ireland. It all sounds well and good. But it would lead to more bombs. Down here by Loyalists. Is that worth it? I would class myself as a republican. Those would be my views. But I am also a realist. I know what would happen if a United Ireland ever did happen. And it would not be nice. The numbers game has been happening for decades in the North. They keep track of births and deaths. What religion they are. They know that in X amount of years one area may swing from been one religion to the other. Something people don't really know that they do. They also keep track of who moves into the various areas. Africans for example would side with the Catholics. That sort of thing is a big issue too. Non Irish people living up North. Is all a numbers game. 

We have a bloke once called ' Ming ' who got involved in politics. His thing was pot smoking. He is now representing Ireland in Europe. That is how high he rose. From just in Dublin at a local level, to Ireland as a TD to the EU. 

Back to the virus. Numbers are worrying them here. Still the same as last October. Looked like it was going down. Then up it went again. They are lost trying to explain it. We have been in lockdown all year. Hence another 2 months have been added on.

----------


## Ironman

> Feel a fluish, but nothing major. Few muscle pains, headache, shivery. Been told should pass 24-48hours. 
> 
> *Do you ever have joke candidates standing for elections over there?* Weve had Count Binface (literally a guy with a bin on his head) try to win a few times, seems to be standing for Mayor of London this year. Once had a joke candidate win a mayoral election. Guy dressed a monkey with a policy of "Bananas for all" or something once won an election. 
> 
> UI is one I can see happening at somepoint, think they're a while off though. Census is this year, so that could come back with a majority catholic population identifying as Irish. 65%+ of that and Sinn Fein returning majority in 2022 might mean that they decide a border poll is needed. Probably going to take a generation or two though to decide where they want to be as a country.



Uh yeah - we have a JOEjanHorse in the White House!  Be VERY careful over there!  You don't want what happened here in the States happening over there, too!  Gas prices have already risen 40% in six weeks because he decided he didn't want us making our own energy.  OPEC triggered the global recession and he throws us right back in with them!

He told us that 100,000,000 doses would be given out by now.  Trump already met the doses!  Our President said that everybody would get a vaccine by "May One".
At least they are down to 50 and up already in my state.

----------


## Cuchculan

Astrazeneca vaccine no longer been used in Ireland. Lot of it was recalled due to some bad batches. Most of those were in Ireland. Is the right move for now. Take no risks. But it will slow the vaccine roll out down even more. Lord knows we are so far behind already. They only announced they were stopping it a few minutes ago. No idea what will happen next. Probably hope for the Johnson & Johnson vaccine to get here quickly.

----------


## Otherside

Seems to be a batch issue, yeah. Right to recall it until they figure out why thats happened. Manufacturer screwed up most likely. Not sure where the EU ones are made, know it's a different place to the UK ones though. It's been heard about here, but had little effect. Still trusted. But this whole thinot going to help persuade people to take the thing on the continent. Could well just be a coincedence though. 

Don't know where J&J is coming from, but if it's the US, you're going to be waiting a while, they're not exporting until they're done.

Feels very surreal watching the rest of Europe go back into lockdowns or extend it, whilst we're starting to open up again.

----------


## Cuchculan

How many doses were in one batch? That is the main question. My niece got that vaccine as was also very sick after it. Which is a common theme. That one bad batch might have contained up to a million doses. Who wins out of that? Those against vaccines. This is like proof to them that they have been right all along. Feeds right into their hands. Our government tried to act quickly to play down events. But a number of other countries also stopped using that vaccine. Same reasons. Will people trust it now? Johnson & Johnson is American. We had up to 2 million doses of that already ordered. Before it was even approved. Is a right mess up here in Ireland at the moment.

----------


## Otherside

Feeling rough for 24-48 hours seems to be happening with any of them, its your immune system reacting to it. Other than a bit of a sore arm, feel fine now. Agree about ammunition. We've had J&J ordered as well. But looks like that won't be coming until later this year. Not so much of an issue here though. Just Pfizer and AZ for now, possibly the Moderna showing up. 

So here we have the Football FA cup final happening in May. Seems they've decided thats going to go on as normal. As a "test". No distancing in the crowds. Other than take a test before you go in, take one afterwards. Few people panicking over that. But way things are going, willing to bet most people will have had a first vaccine in May. Could go bad, could be fine.

----------


## Cuchculan

Anti vaccine lot are all saying, if you didn't get sick in the last year, why take a vaccine that will make you sick now. That is their new big line. Always going to be something they could now use. They have nothing to say about Pfizer because after that you feel nothing at all. Some people find taken these sorts of things hard as a rule. No matter what they take they get sick. Others are always fine with such things. The last thing the government needed was bad press surrounding the vaccine. 

Big gamble with the FA cup. But just another ploy to have people take the vaccine. Over here they are using festivals. Music and the likes. If you got the vaccine there will be a festival on for you. Some people simply love music enough to get the vaccine just to be able to go back to gigs again. Same will apply to football. Pick the things they love the most. Use them as a way to make people take the vaccine. 

I can see why some countries jumped at getting the Russian vaccine. Get what you can, when you can. Ireland is finding that out now. As vaccines have been cancelled for this week.

----------


## Otherside

Honestly, I take medication with quite serious risks and pretty unpleasant side effects. Get called into the GPs every few months to check that it the medication isnt in fact causing serious harm. They are no joke. It is not just a case of take a pill and thats it. Everytime I change a dose or change medication I feel ill. But very little choice there if I actually want to be a functioning adult. So this is nothing new for me. If AZ is causing blood clots, then by the looks of how many rhere has been, that risk is still a lot lower than the risk of me getting liver damage from my current medication (which is still very low.) 

I dont know, I've heard quite a few people say they feel rubbish after Pfizer here. Mum was in bed for the entire next day, colleague was off sick for two. Similar to me with the AZ. Seem to be if you're a pensioner, you dont get the side effects, but if you're young, you likely feel ill.

----------


## Cuchculan

I guess they simply want to check it out a bit more. Chances are it will be back in use by the end of the week. But will people accept it? That is the big question been asked over here. It has played into the hands of those against vaccines. My older brother got the Pfizer and not a bother with him. He is not old age. That seems to be doing good here. Funny how things work. Pros against the cons come the end of the day. Sick for a day to be safe for about 6 months. Is a choice a lot of people will have to make. Chances are many of them will be fine. Just not this has happened it is making people aware of it. Now even an African country has stopped using it. That is not good at all. I will be curious to see how it all plays out from here. Numbers today are only about 600,000 have had their first shout of any vaccine. That is very low. They expected to be much higher than that at this stage.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Had the vaccine this evening - got the Astrazeneca. Didn't get told which until they're about to inject it. Very surreal expierence. Seemed very efficient. In, jabbed, out. Didn't really feel the needle. Wasn't really painful or anything. Took about two minutes to go through. Get the second one in twelve weeks here.



Now Italy and Germany have stopped the Astrazenca vaccine because it?s causing blood clots that make people DIE!!!

Hope you?re going ok

----------


## Otherside

Doing fine, thanks for asking.  ::):  

Theres been a few cases, by the looks of it in the EU, likely from a bad batch of it. UK gets it supply from elsewhere, so if it is that, ours wont be affected. Weve not had it here, 10 million have had it here and been fine.

----------


## CloudMaker

Oh good I was worried
Still concerned about the long term side effects, didn’t think I’d need to worry about immediate death !!!

----------


## Cuchculan

Radio shows here had people on talking their side effects after getting the AZ vaccine. Talk about how to put others off wanting to get it. Just have a few hundred on talking about bad side effects. The radio stations will claim free speech. Now that the AZ vaccine has been put on hold they say all these bad things about it if they want. As a rule you are not allowed do that over here without proof to back your claims up. Is like hunting season looking for those who got very sick. Nothing anybody can do to stop them.

----------


## Cuchculan

Seems some side effects are worse than others.  ::(: 


48827.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

I’ve decided
If they start forcing the vaccine here I’m going to buy a fake arm!!!
That will get the jab! 
69A86F3F-5A83-4D75-8D8C-D6DB0DA1F05A.jpeg

----------


## Ironman

> Seems to be a batch issue, yeah. Right to recall it until they figure out why thats happened. Manufacturer screwed up most likely. Not sure where the EU ones are made, know it's a different place to the UK ones though. It's been heard about here, but had little effect. Still trusted. But this whole thinot going to help persuade people to take the thing on the continent. Could well just be a coincedence though. 
> 
> Don't know where J&J is coming from, but if it's the US, you're going to be waiting a while, they're not exporting until they're done.
> 
> Feels very surreal watching the rest of Europe go back into lockdowns or extend it, whilst we're starting to open up again.



Pfizer, Moderna, and Johnson & Johnson (New Jersey, USA) are the three that I knew of.

AstraZeneca was also pulled in Romania, although it was just reported that the vaccine is back to being ready for use.
Viktor Orban was given the Chinese vaccine; He's upset at the slow distribution in the European Union.  Hungarians would rather have ones from the West, too.  





> In surveys of preferences among the five vaccines currently used in Hungary, Sinopharm ranks last behind three vaccines developed in the West and validated by the EMA - the Pfizer/BioNTech, Moderna, and AstraZeneca vaccines - as well as Russia's Sputnik V.



We have started some exports to Canada and Mexico.  I think I can actually go for the first dose now, but I am sure it will be a mess with all the requests.
We had a lot made; it is now in the distribution.  With our new President, he'd probably vaccinate the illegal immigrants coming in through Mexico before sending some to Europe.  No wonder Putin is having his way with him.

----------


## Ironman

> I’ve decided
> If they start forcing the vaccine here I’m going to buy a fake arm!!!
> That will get the jab! 
> 69A86F3F-5A83-4D75-8D8C-D6DB0DA1F05A.jpeg



Eeew….that NASTY!  
Given the current Congress, I wouldn't put it past them.

----------


## Ironman

> Seems some side effects are worse than others. 
> 
> 
> 48827.jpg



If he wanted baked sausage, he could have just gone to his store and bought some.
Corona vaccine acting like Viagra?  He wishes!

----------


## Cuchculan

The AZ vaccine is still on hold here. Will be till maybe next week. but when it comes back you have to try and make the public believe in it. Right now it is getting a lot of bad press. Seems most of the bad batch landed in Ireland. Thousands of people speaking out about how they felt after getting the AZ vaccine. That was just their first dose. Will all these people actually want a second dose of something that made them all very sick? Then on the news yesterday was that the AZ vaccine was been put on hold in the UK for a month. People were guessing as to why this would happen. When most probably the makers just couldn't keep up with the demand. but again it done nothing to help the image of the AZ vaccine. Which at this moment in time nobody wants to go near. So that would be PR exercise number 1. Making people trust the vaccine again. This played right into the hands of the anti vaccine mob.

----------


## Otherside

Weve not stopped the use of it here. We just bought a few more AstraZeneca from India to boost our supplies, been told there is a delay in receiving that order. Been told itll be delayed for another month. So they wont be able to do as many as they hoped next month. We still have the UK made supply though. 

"EU thinks it is bad" has convinced one person I know that taking it is a good idea. Really, that's where some peoples heads are at here. Take it to stick it to the EU, that'll show them. 

That news article is from one the UK newspapers. Gave me a good laugh that one. Guy is like on there, "well I had a few drinks but that's not it, I wasnt drunk." Hes being done for indecent exposure because he bonked the toaster in full few of his neighbours. I do not envy the judge who has the keep a straight face throughout the trial.

Gonna try and get back into the office after stay at home ends next Monday. Glad I have a job and all, but I'm going bonkers working and living in the same place.

----------


## Ironman

> Weve not stopped the use of it here. We just bought a few more AstraZeneca from India to boost our supplies, been told there is a delay in receiving that order. Been told itll be delayed for another month. So they wont be able to do as many as they hoped next month. We still have the UK made supply though. 
> 
> "EU thinks it is bad" has convinced one person I know that taking it is a good idea. Really, that's where some peoples heads are at here. Take it to stick it to the EU, that'll show them. 
> 
> That news article is from one the UK newspapers. Gave me a good laugh that one. Guy is like on there, "well I had a few drinks but that's not it, I wasnt drunk." Hes being done for indecent exposure because he bonked the toaster in full few of his neighbours. I do not envy the judge who has the keep a straight face throughout the trial.
> 
> Gonna try and get back into the office after stay at home ends next Monday. Glad I have a job and all, but I'm going bonkers working and living in the same place.



Eeww…..wrinkled pickle in public. He has to be at least a septuagenarian!  Yeah, he'd have a charge slapped on him for being in public with a kitchen appliance?  What was he going to do?  Father toaster ovens?  Fire breathing robot babies?  

I like working from home, HUGE gas savings.  The only downside is other people overseas coming at you at 3am (including your BOSS) when you know you have a meeting in SIX hours!

----------


## Ironman

> I’ve decided
> If they start forcing the vaccine here I’m going to buy a fake arm!!!
> That will get the jab! 
> Attachment 4791



I didn't know if you were from California, but I found this interesting.

Governor Gavin Newsom (I call him Gov. Gruesome) is being recalled - they needed 1.5 million valid signatures to put him up on a vote to get him out of office.   Today's deadline was met with over two million votes to be verified.  

He was on a witchfest show called The View (five women of various backgrounds at a table bickering about current events) being interviewed.  They were at least fair and said that people of all political areas signed.  They asked him who was behind it.   His response "Trump, Q-Anon, Proud Boys, and right-wing groups" - that didn't chap my hide because I am used to hearing that crap even though they just said ALL parties had people wanting him out for his Corona restrictions.

What got me steamed was when he said that part of the right-wing people - "wanted migrants microchipped".  I was like "WTF?"  Just because I don't agree with what you stand for, that you think we favor microchipping people - as in END OF TIMES/MARK OF THE BEAST?!  I am dead set AGAINST getting microchipped!  I wouldn't have my pets chipped or ANYTHING chipped!  Anyone who brings up that topic gets that response from me.  Why in the world would I want something like that to happen to people?

----------


## CloudMaker

> I didn't know if you were from California, but I found this interesting.
> 
> Governor Gavin Newsom (I call him Gov. Gruesome) is being recalled - they needed 1.5 million valid signatures to put him up on a vote to get him out of office.   Today's deadline was met with over two million votes to be verified.  
> 
> He was on a witchfest show called The View (five women of various backgrounds at a table bickering about current events) being interviewed.  They were at least fair and said that people of all political areas signed.  They asked him who was behind it.   His response "Trump, Q-Anon, Proud Boys, and right-wing groups" - that didn't chap my hide because I am used to hearing that crap even though they just said ALL parties had people wanting him out for his Corona restrictions.
> 
> What got me steamed was when he said that part of the right-wing people - "wanted migrants microchipped".  I was like "WTF?"  Just because I don't agree with what you stand for, that you think we favor microchipping people - as in END OF TIMES/MARK OF THE BEAST?!  I am dead set AGAINST getting microchipped!  I wouldn't have my pets chipped or ANYTHING chipped!  Anyone who brings up that topic gets that response from me.  Why in the world would I want something like that to happen to people?



YEAH!!! I’m from California and it’s about time we get rid of gruesome newsome!
The left and fake news media always gaslights people saying everyone on the right is an extremist or white supremacist. SAD
god I hate the view

----------


## Otherside

Saying today interanational travel to the continent is off this year, because it's a mess over they're worried about variants coming in from abroad. Honestly fine with that if thats the only restriction we have in place. Rather be able to open up here and home, than have to lockdown again because a few people want to go and get sunburned on a Greek Island and end up bringing a variant back that the vaccine doesn't work against. 

One week to go until stay at home rule ends. Yet today we have a couple of people protesting against the lockdowns in London. Why on earth theyre doing that when it ends in a weeks time, I do not know.

----------


## Cuchculan

AZ vaccine back in use in Ireland. Interesting to see how many want it. I think they will give it out in hospitals first to the sick. Who won't have a clue about anything. Is when they start phoning people up and offering it to them we shall see if people want it or not. They need the AZ vaccine to get back on track as they are so far behind here in Ireland. 

Government and health experts trying to hide the small fact that hundreds of school kids were tested for Covid over the past few weeks. It was leaked out. Now they have to talk about it. Though still said nothing so far. Few more schools have closed again as pupils test positive. I am guessing a teacher maybe leaked the story of the pupils been tested. Hard to know what they will do with schools.

----------


## Ironman

Okay - I have applied for my first vaccination.  The closest location is a drugstore about .3mi/.48km lol.
If I get a panic attack, I can walk over hahahahaha.

----------


## Otherside

Hows it work over there when it comes to booking it and doing it, out of curiosity? 

Looks like travel abroad will be definitely off, unless there is major changes. Rest of Europe is on fire still. Bit odd how theyve done it. It's not illegal to go abroad to go on holiday. It is illegal to go to an airport or port to travel abroad for the purposes of going on holiday. With the exception of Ireland, which is apparently not considered to be foreign travel. Although if you're travelling to Ireland solely to go to Dublin Airport to get a flight abroad, then that is illegal. Every now and then they mention that night allow holidays in countries with similarly high vaccine rates. So Israel, UAE, the US. 

But other than that, they're passing the legislation to lift the lockdown. So will be able to leave the house for more than exercising once a day next week, looks like travel will be allowed beyond the local area. Hoping to go to the beach. Maybe a theme park. They're supposed to be reopening soon.

----------


## Cuchculan

As of today we have the toughest laws in the EU with people entering Ireland. Armed guard to a number of hotels. You do have to pay your own bills. You know that before you arrive here. The choice is yours. 14 days there. Small fortune really to be locked up for 14 days. Then if you pass a test after 14 days you can leave the hotel. Our numbers are still far too high. Considering we have been in lockdown since the year began. They are blaming people visiting houses of others. You have more outbreaks in schools too. Only think changing here is the distance you can travel from your home. Everything else will remain the same. Government have had threats of bombs and Leo has had death threats made against him and is under armed guard all the time. Crazy world.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Okay - I have applied for my first vaccination.  The closest location is a drugstore about .3mi/.48km lol.
> If I get a panic attack, I can walk over hahahahaha.



R.I.P.

----------


## Lucid

> R.I.P.




Are you serious?That kinda gets under my skin.

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh she is serious. Not a vaccine sort of person. She is all against such things. From when she first thought Bill Gates was going to microchips in them.

----------


## Otherside

> As of today we have the toughest laws in the EU with people entering Ireland. Armed guard to a number of hotels. You do have to pay your own bills. You know that before you arrive here. The choice is yours. 14 days there. Small fortune really to be locked up for 14 days. Then if you pass a test after 14 days you can leave the hotel. Our numbers are still far too high. Considering we have been in lockdown since the year began. They are blaming people visiting houses of others. You have more outbreaks in schools too. Only think changing here is the distance you can travel from your home. Everything else will remain the same. Government have had threats of bombs and Leo has had death threats made against him and is under armed guard all the time. Crazy world.



Have that here. ?1750 for a ten night stay in an Ibis or the like, take three tests to be released. Only if you come from certain countries though. Unless you live in Scotland. In which case you apparently have to quarantine if you come from anywhere. Hasn't quite worked for them though, because people figured out that all you need to do is fly to England, then drive across the border, and nobody will notice. 

Saw somewhere saying UK had had one of the strictest lockdowns European continent wide - with the exception of Ireland. Hear you have checkpoints on roads over there as well. Don't have those here. In theory they could stop you, but I've never been stopped.

----------


## Lucid

> Oh she is serious. Not a vaccine sort of person. She is all against such things. From when she first thought Bill Gates was going to microchips in them.



No worries everyone has a right to there opinions .I'm just a little sensitive on the subject.Hopefully no hard feelings ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

> Have that here. ?1750 for a ten night stay in an Ibis or the like, take three tests to be released. Only if you come from certain countries though. Unless you live in Scotland. In which case you apparently have to quarantine if you come from anywhere. Hasn't quite worked for them though, because people figured out that all you need to do is fly to England, then drive across the border, and nobody will notice. 
> 
> Saw somewhere saying UK had had one of the strictest lockdowns European continent wide - with the exception of Ireland. Hear you have checkpoints on roads over there as well. Don't have those here. In theory they could stop you, but I've never been stopped.



Think we sort of made some sort of agreement with the English to do things similar. You can be stopped and asked where you are going? If non essential it is back home with you and you pick up a fine. There were a few loopholes in the original hotel stay. That has been sorted out now. The whole under armed guard thing makes it feel like another country. You can try and make it to the airport. Chances are you won't even get that far. No holidays allowed. Essential travel only. Up to the police to determine what essential travel is. Yesterday the number mored than halved in cases. Hard to know were we really are. Up and down figures.

----------


## Otherside

The no holidays allowed is here as well. ?5k if caught travelling for holidaying. It is not just todays- no visiting family abroad either. There is a list of reasons on the UK gov website that you are allowed to travel for, and if it is not on that list, you will be fined. With business travel, there is a list of occupations that are allowed to travel for work. This is because former Love Island contestants turned influencers were travelling to Dubai for work purposes, which seemed to be taking holiday photos on posting them on Instagram. There is no ban entering the UK if you are a citizen or resident - although you may need to quarantine because it is a red list country. But for those red list countries? There is no direct flights. Colleague is currently stuck in South Africa because of that. Travelled over in February last year to give birth, spent maternity leave there - and now cannot return. Not because she isnt willing to quarantine or will be stopped from entering, but because she cannot get a plane back. 

There are quite a few people from outside the UK I think who do not realise the level of restrictions we have here, and have been in since November my area. By the time this lifts it will be month 6 of this. Pretty much everything is shut here. No shops other than groceries. No travel outside of the town you live in without a good reason. Which needs to be on the list of good reasons for leaving your town. We are all pretty much sat indoors, with the exception of the once a day daily exercise. Legally you cannot exercise twice. Only once. Currently debating whether or not it's worth heading over to the office just so I have an excuse to leave town. 

Dont get me wrong. These restrictions were needed at the end of last year. The Kent Variant was rampaging through the population here, I lost count at one point of how many people I knew who had tested positive. We were desperate at that point. The total death count passed 100k, hospitals were overloaded. Hence why the vaccines were approved fast, and why we lengthened the gap between the 2 doses to get more people having 1. Who knows if the current numbers being down is due to all of being sat indoors and not doing anything, or because of the vaccines. Lot of people thought that was a risk. It has paid off.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think a full picture will only be gotten when lockdown is lifted. People are allowed back out. Places allowed to open again. Then we will see how good these vaccines really are. If they do anything at all. As it stands we are all still in lockdown. Can't really tell a thing.

We had one girl live stream herself been chased by the police on a very busy motorway. Went on for miles. Then she began taunting the police on social media. Then she arrives back from Spain. That got her a very big fine. Is like a nobody has become a somebody for doing wrong. She is breaking all the rules. Plus all these marches. They even had a so called religious march last week. I said it was an anti mask march using religion so the police would leave them alone. Well know far right person was there with her cross and bible in her hand. Plus nobody was wearing masks. If religious they would have had masks on. 

I see no reason to lift the lockdown here at all. Not at the moment. We were put in lockdown with lower daily cases. Hard to know what to do with the schools. More and more outbreaks. To me that was the first lifting of any lockdown. Allowing schools to open back up. That has turned out badly so far.

----------


## Otherside

Aye, we'll see a few weeks after April 12, when the pub gardens, beaches and outdoor areas of restaurants reopen. Got to try at somepoint. Gibraltar might be worth seeing. They claim to have 95% of adults with one dose. I do cynically wonder if that was done deliberatley, given they're being supplied out of the UK supplies. Vaccinate them fast, only 33k or so people living there. Then open up, use as a test dummy. 

Protests are currently banned here as a "mass gathering." That has gone well for the government. Women in London was kidnapped and killed not long ago. So lot of people turned up to a vigil. The police cracked down hard on that. Had images of people being handcuffed for attending on the news. Has been very controversal. So now they're having to backtrack quite fast on that. They will be allowed from next week, just fill out a risk assesment form if you want to hold one. There was an anti-lockdown march last week in London. Most of us were very confused by that...because the stay at home rules end next week, and things start reopening not long after that. So why on earth are they protesting, they are getting what they want. A few of them also got arrested for protesting. Few more for having travelled out of area without a reasonable excuse, because they were out of towners who'd taken the train in. 

Haven't heard much with the schools reopening a few weeks back. Haven't heard so much about cases rising or anything. Teachers haven't been done unless they are of a certain age, or have a medical condition that makes them eligable. They are not getting done as a prioirty here, they have to wait until it is there age-group. But students and teachers have to do a lateral flow test twice a week, and isolate if that is positive. Those give you very quick results. Had one of those today, got the its negative text within half an hour.

----------


## Ironman

> R.I.P.







> Are you serious?That kinda gets under my skin.







> Oh she is serious. Not a vaccine sort of person. She is all against such things. From when she first thought Bill Gates was going to microchips in them.







> No worries everyone has a right to there opinions .I'm just a little sensitive on the subject.Hopefully no hard feelings



The chip is too big to be put in a vaccine.  The chip in question is the size of a rice grain.  It wont fit through the needle of a syringe.  I am still waiting to hear from the drugstore.  It has been two days already.

----------


## Cuchculan

Interaction is the only way anybody will know anything about any vaccine. People mixing. Then it is all about how long the vaccine lasts for. Maybe 6 months? So they are expecting things back again later in the year. Next Winter might be a tough one. People might need another shot. This might be the new norm until they find one to do away with Covid. That might take a few years if possible at all. 

I think people will protest no matter what. Give them what they want and they will find something else to protest over. Because that is what they like to do. These kind of people are never happy about anything.

----------


## Otherside

Rumour mill going mad here. Rumours of a vaccine passport, seemingly because Boris said "pubs may decide to enforce it themselves." Or "We may consider it". So naturally, media goes mad and exagerrates and stirs up a wild hysteria. Because thats what it does here. Has done for the last few years. And then a lot of people start panicking that they're about to be forced to have a "biometric vaccine passport", whatever that means. Honestly, as an example as what I mean? 

Take a government briefing with Q and A asked by the media. Sometimes it roughly goes like this - 

Media - "Will people have to continue to wear masks when they commute to work trains?"
Gov scientist - "Well that will be up to the individual to decide if they want to or not."

Headlines - "PEOPLE WILL BE FORCED TO WEAR MASKS ON TRAINS FOREVER!"

Media - "Will I be able to go to work if I'm coughing, sneezing and throwing up all over the place like I used to before?"
Gov Scientist - "Please don't."

Headlines - "SELF ISOLATION TO LAST FOREVER AND EVER!!"

Media - "Will people be able to go on summer holidays this year? Can you gurantee that?"
Gov scientist - "We are concerned about the situation in europe and the risk of variants."

Headlines - "FOURTH WAVE COMING TO UK! THEN FIFTH! AND A SIXTH! HOLIDAYS CANCELLED! DOOM AND GLOOM FOREVER!"

Edit - Ah, right on cue. Exhibit A here of media going mad and whipping up hysteria. Although this isn't British. https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/ar...anent-pandemic

----------


## Cuchculan

Extra, extra, read all about it. Here yesterday we saw footage of the army taken over the airport. Just seemed weird as our army are bloody useless as a rule. They never do anything. Here is a bit of action for them. In other news there are calls for the head of a private hospital to be fired after he gave the vaccine to private school teachers and pupils. His claim was he had it over and it had to be used. You are meant to ring up the HSE and tell them if you have any over and they will tell you what to do with it. Like send it over to this place or that place and they will use it as they are running short. He never rang up anybody. Just his own son's school. Not going down well at all. 

Numbers are still high here. More people been tested though. They have set up free testing in hot spot areas. If they test more, the numbers will only go up. Logical really. Think they are lost as to why the numbers are not coming down. 2021 has been nothing but lockdown. Has not changed a thing.

----------


## Cuchculan

166480019_10222643335345342_8044479006419931674_o.jpg

----------


## Otherside

Never been as strict as Ireland here - you're about the only country in Europe that was stricter than we were - but "hard to explain what life is like to those abroad" pretty much rings true here. Don't think the Americans or some of those on the continent realize just how strict the lockdown is, and how little freedom we've had here with it. But being stuck in a lockdown with no end in sight - yeah, nah I don't envy you all over there. About the only thing keeping people going here at the moment is pub gardens reopening on April 12. If that gets delayed, might well end up seeing the protests we've had elsewhere in Europe. I wish I was joking here. I'm not. 

Stay at home here is ending in a few hours. So everything is still shut until April 12, but at least I can leave the house now more than once a day for "exercise".

Watching Macron is interesting at the moment. Claimed the other day that France had vaccinated the same amount of people as the UK because we have delayed the second jab. Which is twisiting the truth a bit. Not quite sure what they're doing at the moment. One moment the Astrazeneca isn't effective in anyone over the age of 65. Now it isn't safe to use in anyone under the age of 55, but you can use it if you're over 65. Deaths and cases are soaring over there at the moment. Guessing they'll have to lock down again soon. Elections next year over there. Thanks to how bad it's been handled over there, Le Pen seems to be rising in the polls. That'll be...quite something.

----------


## Cuchculan

Another 6 weeks of this lockdown rubbish. No lifting of anything only you can now go 10 KM from your home. Why change that? Because everybody ignored the 5KM one. That has people saying if we ignore everything else there is nothing they can do. I get the point. Imagine everybody simply ignored what was been asked of them. Not a lot a government can do in that situation. It will never happen. You will have groups ignoring it all. Those groups will grow in number the longer we are in lockdown. Marches been planned on a much bigger scale. I am writing this before the government announces its plan. But I can say I will be right. Easy to guess what our government is planning. Just have to look at the numbers. If they are higher than a certain number lockdown will remain in place. Considering they locked us down when that number was less. Any reason to change anything at all? Other than distance from home. A guess on what might happen? People with both doses of the vaccine might be allowed do things first. Haircuts and the likes. Cinema. But for that you would need proof of the vaccine. Good excuse to head down that road of a vaccine like passport. Small fact is there never was a plan B. Lockdown was the only answer they ever knew.

----------


## Otherside

One thing heard yesterday was that there was people from the republic who were previous UK residents (whether the North, or GB itself) applying to get vaccines in the North.

They were issued NHS numbers when they lived there. And those numbers still seem to be working. Heard of one case where a man moved away in 1991 whose number still worked. So long as they meet the age or have a health condition on the list, they're able to register. Cant say I blame them. You're a 60 year old worried about getting sick if you catch it and you've got a wait at home, or you go North and you're eligable to get it instantly and be protected.

And the interesting thing is that NIGov has decided to look the other way. Pretty much said "well technically it's not allowed, but were not actually going to enforce this one." Usually would enforce that one, had an issue before where it turned out there was a lot more people registered with a GP in NI than there were actual residents, due to the fact it is free in NI. But then Arlene has been pushing for the supply to be shared for a while, pointing out thatd matter little if NI was fine if the republic was not.

----------


## Cuchculan

Main issue here is why we couldn't have the vaccine made in Ireland. One of the makers owns one of the biggest companies here in Ireland. Our government should have offered them a contract and got them what was needed to make the vaccine in Ireland. Only just over 4 million people in our country. How hard would it have been to make at least 8 million doses? Instead the depend on other countries. Everybody thinks that is a mistake. One that could have been avoided. They are so slow in the roll out. Have no idea what is arriving when. How many people will turn up for the vaccine on any given day. Could have all been avoided. Plus we had 3 people escape from a hotel under armed guard by the army. 2 were caught quickly. Other is still not caught. They think he fled up North. Irish army for you. One job. Guard that one door with your guns. They couldn't even do that right.

----------


## Otherside

That's the thing that this pandemic has shown - the importance of producing things such as vaccines at home. Literally one of the few things I think theyve done right here is throwing money at a few companies in order to set up the factories here. Produce something like 2mil AZ a week here for a 65mil population. Novavax also seems to be made here, hopefully should have that in a few weeks. By all accounts tried to get Pfizer to make here, but they wouldnt. 

For some reason though, making vaccines here for our own use is controversial. The US does that and nobody says a thing. But for some reason, the UK doing it is the worst thing in the world.

----------


## Cuchculan

If you can make a vaccine and it is safe, go ahead and use it. It will always have to pass tests. i know the UK are making another one. Not approved as of yet. Ireland already has an order in for that one. The problem here is how slow things are been done. The government make it sound like we are doing great. Or they are doing great. They have not even got 1/4 million people vaccinated as of yet. That is not something they should be boasting about. How great they are doing. Ireland has about the same population as Manchester. You would imagine you could get that amount of doses. Too slow off the mark. By been too slow you end up last in line. Now we have another 6 weeks in lockdown. Talking about letting 2 people in a house who have bought been fully vaccinated. Who has been fully vaccinated though? Only ones would be over 80. My own mother is who is 82 this year is due for her second dose on Friday. Who do they expect to meet up in houses? OAPs? Talk of a cinema opening for those fully vaccinated too. Again OAPs all heading to watch a movie?

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, that idea got mocked a bit like that here. So will it be all the OAPs with 2 shots going on party holidays to Ayia Napa? OAPs going off to music festivals, or rollling into nightclubs with there zimmers? Those are the places that there seems to be speculation of vaccine passports needed. 

Grandpa is getting his second dose next week. Twelve week wait between them here. Relief to be honest that he will be getting it.

----------


## Ironman

> If you can make a vaccine and it is safe, go ahead and use it. It will always have to pass tests. i know the UK are making another one. Not approved as of yet. Ireland already has an order in for that one. The problem here is how slow things are been done. The government make it sound like we are doing great. Or they are doing great. They have not even got 1/4 million people vaccinated as of yet. That is not something they should be boasting about. How great they are doing. Ireland has about the same population as Manchester. You would imagine you could get that amount of doses. Too slow off the mark. By been too slow you end up last in line. Now we have another 6 weeks in lockdown. Talking about letting 2 people in a house who have bought been fully vaccinated. Who has been fully vaccinated though? Only ones would be over 80. My own mother is who is 82 this year is due for her second dose on Friday. Who do they expect to meet up in houses? OAPs? Talk of a cinema opening for those fully vaccinated too. Again OAPs all heading to watch a movie?







> Yeah, that idea got mocked a bit like that here. So will it be all the OAPs with 2 shots going on party holidays to Ayia Napa? OAPs going off to music festivals, or rollling into nightclubs with there zimmers? Those are the places that there seems to be speculation of vaccine passports needed. 
> 
> Grandpa is getting his second dose next week. Twelve week wait between them here. Relief to be honest that he will be getting it.



It was just announced that 15,000,000 Johnson & Johnson vaccines had to be discarded due to messed up dosages/ingredients.  They were the one-shot people.  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

Thing here is the amount of people not showing up for the vaccine. Yesterday it was in the hundreds. All goes to waste. They have to simply chuck it out. Then we have people moan when some places vaccinate people that are young and not down for the vaccine. I don't think people get the picture. It has to be used up or else it is chucked. There is so much of it going to waste.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Thing here is the amount of people not showing up for the vaccine. Yesterday it was in the hundreds. All goes to waste. They have to simply chuck it out. Then we have people moan when some places vaccinate people that are young and not down for the vaccine. I don't think people get the picture. It has to be used up or else it is chucked. There is so much of it going to waste.



Sounds like people not showing up as an act of civil disobedience because they don’t want the mark of the beast IMO!

----------


## Otherside

> Thing here is the amount of people not showing up for the vaccine. Yesterday it was in the hundreds. All goes to waste. They have to simply chuck it out. Then we have people moan when some places vaccinate people that are young and not down for the vaccine. I don't think people get the picture. It has to be used up or else it is chucked. There is so much of it going to waste.



Astra again? Saw the clot stories were back. Seems to be all in youngish/middle-age ish women. Few people wondering here if it is a reaction with a type of birth-control (those do have clotting risks, so could it be increasing the risk). 

Moaning here as well. "All young people queuing up, I'm 45 and I haven't been offered it yet, I've got to wait."...yeah, because young people who have certain health conditions, who are carers or health workers are eligable. Though we did have a few who used up spares. But better to use it.

It is mostly all second doses here now, mostly going to the 70+ group, which is why 45 year old Ron is going to have to wait.

----------


## Ironman

> Thing here is the amount of people not showing up for the vaccine. Yesterday it was in the hundreds. All goes to waste. They have to simply chuck it out. Then we have people moan when some places vaccinate people that are young and not down for the vaccine. I don't think people get the picture. It has to be used up or else it is chucked. There is so much of it going to waste.







> Sounds like people not showing up as an act of civil disobedience because they don’t want the mark of the beast IMO!







> Astra again? Saw the clot stories were back. Seems to be all in youngish/middle-age ish women. Few people wondering here if it is a reaction with a type of birth-control (those do have clotting risks, so could it be increasing the risk). 
> 
> Moaning here as well. "All young people queuing up, I'm 45 and I haven't been offered it yet, I've got to wait."...yeah, because young people who have certain health conditions, who are carers or health workers are eligable. Though we did have a few who used up spares. But better to use it.
> 
> It is mostly all second doses here now, mostly going to the 70+ group, which is why 45 year old Ron is going to have to wait.



They said that they would be ready for me.  I applied for a vaccine almost two weeks ago - I received a text last Monday saying that I was still on the waiting list.

----------


## Cuchculan

AZ is back making bad news. More blood clots. My mother got her 2nd dose yesterday. Not of the AZ. Will see when she gets up how she is doing. But up until last night she was fine. Still hundreds of people not showing up for the vaccine. We could blame it all on young people. But they are doing the over 70's now. Is them who are not showing up. Over 80's are getting their second doses. 

Good weather has made for packed beaches. They are expecting much of the same as last year. Funny really, when they were announcing the lockdown to continue parks were full of people enjoying the sun. At this stage they have had enough. Just doing their own thing. I am sure the police will be out in force over the weekend.

----------


## Otherside

It is similar here...but with stay home ended, it is legal, so long as you distance. 

Another big Boris announcement about covid tomorrow. They've even now built a special room for these announcements, painted it to look like a Travelodge. Seems to be making a habit of what is in it being leaked to the press a few days before. So we know that what is in it is about holidays. Looks like they will allow you to travel to countries with low cases and high vaccination rates. So, Israel, UAE, Bahrain, US. Lot of "Spainish holidays going to be swapped for Bahrain!" headlines.

----------


## Ironman

Breaking News: Happy Easter!

----------


## Otherside

There is an easter egg shortage this year, shelves look like the toliet paper ones last year. 

...do you guys do easter eggs over there? They're big chocolate eggs.

----------


## Ironman

> There is an easter egg shortage this year, shelves look like the toliet paper ones last year. 
> 
> ...do you guys do easter eggs over there? They're big chocolate eggs.



We can - I actually saw (and was thinking about buying - why. though?)  Egg cookers!  You hard boil them and then color them with the vinegar and dye tablets (PAAS brand).  Yes, people still do it.  It's been a long time since I have done it, though.

I tried to buy last minute candy and it was gone gone gone!

----------


## Cuchculan

People are simply doing their own thing here. Parks full. Beaches full. Street parties. Guess we will avoid a fourth wave by keeping the third wave going. They are all fed up at this stage. If we had an election tomorrow the government would be voted out. Not that a new government would do anything better. Would still be the same situation you would have to handle. One thing to think a change of power would do better. It wouldn't. 

The North are in full riot mode. Because nothing was done to Sinn Fein members who attended a funeral. Bobby story. More than what was allowed in the church. They were just warned. So Loyalists have taken to the streets. Fighting with the police. 

The mother had no ill effects are her second dose of the vaccine.

----------


## Cuchculan

The riots continue in the North. Loyalists are blaming it on Sinn Fein been allowed break Covid restrictions for a funeral. That is just a bad excuse to riot. Have to give credit to the person who runs things in the North. Normally it would be an English person. He has come out and said to the DUP that this is people who voted them into power. For years the DUP have said they have not got any Loyalist backing. So to have him say that is like a kick in the teeth. Finally somebody had the balls to come out and say what we all knew for so long. Dup and Loyalists go hand in hand. Something they always denied. Fair play to him. 

Now we have about 49 countries on our list of countries if people arrive from it is into a hotel with you. What is the bloody point if you can still come down from the North? Anybody entering this country should be placed in a hotel. Even from the North. The numbers are not going down. Still high enough. People ignoring everything at this stage. They are just fed up. Simple as that.

----------


## Cuchculan

The riots continue in the North. Loyalists are blaming it on Sinn Fein been allowed break Covid restrictions for a funeral. That is just a bad excuse to riot. Have to give credit to the person who runs things in the North. Normally it would be an English person. He has come out and said to the DUP that this is people who voted them into power. For years the DUP have said they have not got any Loyalist backing. So to have him say that is like a kick in the teeth. Finally somebody had the balls to come out and say what we all knew for so long. Dup and Loyalists go hand in hand. Something they always denied. Fair play to him. 

Now we have about 49 countries on our list of countries if people arrive from it is into a hotel with you. What is the bloody point if you can still come down from the North? Anybody entering this country should be placed in a hotel. Even from the North. The numbers are not going down. Still high enough. People ignoring everything at this stage. They are just fed up. Simple as that.

----------


## Ironman

> People are simply doing their own thing here. Parks full. Beaches full. Street parties. Guess we will avoid a fourth wave by keeping the third wave going. They are all fed up at this stage. If we had an election tomorrow the government would be voted out. Not that a new government would do anything better. Would still be the same situation you would have to handle. One thing to think a change of power would do better. It wouldn't. 
> 
> The North are in full riot mode. Because nothing was done to Sinn Fein members who attended a funeral. Bobby story. More than what was allowed in the church. They were just warned. So Loyalists have taken to the streets. Fighting with the police. 
> 
> The mother had no ill effects are her second dose of the vaccine.



There shouldn't be a problem if you are outside and spaced apart enough.  Sunlight would kill the virus outright.  The wind would flush anything out!

----------


## Otherside

The North has been heading that way since January. Loyalists have been insisting that they're British way of life is at threat because of the Irish Sea Border, whatever that means. DUP have not been helping things. No idea what DUP want. Seem to be attached to a Britain of the past. Then there's the lockdowns. Been in this for a few months, not sure where lifting is at in NI. People getting tired of this. All just boiled over. 

The Vaccine passport was in the news here. It'll be an app, apparently. Using your passport to verify that it is yours. With a QR code that can be scanned. Can't say I like the idea, even as someone vaccinated. Nothing we can do about travel abroad, we're guests in another country. Fair enough, they can ask what they wish. But domestically? Not a fan. 

A large portion of parliment doesn't either. Lot of Boris trying to appease them at the moment by saying "only for a short while" and taking places off the list that will have to check for it. Might not even pass any vote for it. And then they'll probably screw up the development of the app anyway.

----------


## Cuchculan

What if a person has not got a smart phone? I know many who don't. My own mother was handed a card to say she is fully vaccinated. Makes a bit more sense. Rather than an App. Have to take older people into consideration too. Younger people might all have these smart phones. So fair enough there. 

The North will always want to riot. They just look for excuses. This whole thing of been British is not the excuse they are using for these riots. Normal finger pointing. The DUP blamed the high number of cases in the North on Sinn Fein. Which there was nothing to back such a claim up. A major Republican figure died. They all went to his funeral. More than was allowed. That started it all off. Sinn Fein members were questioned by the PSNI. But let off with a warning. The DUP still want them charged by the PSNI. By not charging them you have riots in Loyalist areas. If you do charge them you would have riots in Republican areas. Is a no win situation. It certainly did cause all the cases in the North. It was Sinn Fein who wanted to lock the North down early doors. The DUP refused to back them. Then the case numbers began to rise. Because every thing was still opened. Finally the DUP agreed to the lockdown. About 3 months too late. Up to that point the North was a mirror image of the South. They had been both doing the same things at the same time. Working together. Not something the DUP and Loyalists were happy about at all. it was all going to kick off at some point in time. Much like we are seeing down here. People fed up with things. They found their excuse. They used it. Last night was the 4th night of riots. Good luck stopping that one.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, it's just an excuse up there. I agree, fed up with everything, they found an excuse to riot. 

Yeah, you're right about the app. Havent thought that through. My grandfather still hasnt figured out how to send a text message. He's not going to be able to use an app. 

We have cards- got a blue one with everything on. But there concern is it could be easily forged. Just a piece of card with handwritten information on it. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

Moderna started being used here. Only just got that one - order was delayed for quite a bit. 

The AstraZeneca drama is still ongoing - those who dont trust it are very low in number here, most criticism of us using it is coming from abroad. News decided to leak the other day that MHRA was going to bar its use in under-30s. Panicked all the under 30s who'd only had one dose. Now MHRA is saying it is safe, the clots are rare but treatable, seek medical help if you have these symptoms. Very frustrating having to explain that those under 30s who need a second dose in a few weeks are not healthy under 30s who have a low chance of dying from covid vs the rare clots. These are people classed as clinically extremely vulnerable who were advised not to leave the house, who will most likely die if they catch it. 

Problem is we're screwed a bit if we cant use AZ. We're not swimming in Pfizer or Moderna, AZ is the one we have a lot of because it is made here. Every other day we seem to have the EU threatening to ban exports of Pfizer because of a contractual dispute with AZ. Cannot get those from the US, because they have an export ban. Novavax is also made here and hopefully coming soon, but who knows. Hopefully will be there soon. J&J isnt going to arrive until July. Also produced in the EU who are threatening export bans. Probably by the time the healthy under 30s get there turn in a few months, we might have Novavax. Hopefully J&J if it doesn't get blocked. 

But for now? We have little alternative, these people are not low risk if they catch covid, whilst the blood clot risk is in comparison. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

The role out is still slow here. Though they like to make it sound better than it is. 1 million is not a lot of people really. Nothing to boast about. Strange how some have to wait until June for a second dose of the AZ vaccine. My Niece had her first dose about a month ago. Bad reaction to it. Today I asked her about her second dose. Not until June. No idea why. Just seems odd. I do think Ireland is also depending on the AZ vaccine a lot more. More of that we have the quicker the roll out is. If the EU have issues with it, we might be stopped from using it. But it is still in use. 

Numbers are still high. Not going down at all. Lot more people been tested though. So bound to have higher numbers. Test places set up in the worst areas. Anybody who wants a test can have one done for free. People are ignoring everything these days.

----------


## Otherside

Report here is they will use alternatives for those under 30 when they get there. Chances are Novavax will be available so wont be such a huge issue. News that they were going to try and give the under30s J&J anyway (because they need to be fully vaccinated to travel). Assuming we get that. But those who've already had one jab? Get your second AZ. We dont know if mixing is safe or effective. And as said, those already done are at higher risk. 

Bit of a relief really. Me and my sister are under 30. Both been done. Sister is definatley high risk (immunocompromised). Said here they were going to vaccinate those living with someone immunocompromised now. Her housemates are thrilled about that - they get to be done earlier. Lot of younger people seen concerned they wont be able to go to the pub or travel if theyve not been done because theyve not been offered. Seems something a lot of people forget is that going on holiday isnt the main reason for the vaccine.

Testing here...they are encouraging everyone to get a test every few days now. I'm 5 days time, things will reopening, with restrictions. They are free the tests. Can even pick up a box of tests from a chemist. Local area has just been LFT testing anyone who walks in off the street though. Hopefully combination of number of vaccines + people actually testing regularly will mean we can stay open. 

Honestly hope Ireland and the EU manages to sort things soon. Situation does not look good over there. France going back into lockdown. Germany will likely have to. Central Europe is on fire. B117 seems to spread like mad. The wave they are having is what UK had in December. Q2 vaccine numbers coming from Germany at least seem good. 

At least I guess we dont have the Brazillian P1 widespread here. Brazil is in a frighteningly bad situation. 

Edit - June would be 12 weeks maybe? You may be following our 1 shot, longer wait plan. Few places are now they're getting data from us that it works.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

One issue that arose here that is worrying is post covid complications. As in a person who has had Covid already and gotten fully better. We have a few back in the ICU in a bad way. No idea what exactly is going on. Heck 1 is only a young kid. Fighting for her live now. But seemed to sail through Covid when she did have it. That was one thing they were unsure about. Would people who had Covid be damaged in any way in the long term. Now we are seen a few been rushed back to hospital, months after they have recovered. 

Is a mess here. No other way of putting it. I won't blame the EU. Our government had many chances to order doses and failed to do so. They have an order in for a vaccine that is not approved as of yet. Looks like they banked on that getting approved a lot quicker. That was a botch up. Plus they did order some from the US. But the US are doing their own first. That was another botch up. Instead of ordering what was available, they went for things they would have to wait months for and things that were not approved. 

Saw a video from South Africa last night. Copper with a stick hitting anybody who had no face mask on. He was laying into them. Seemed to be in a shopping complex. Talk about no putting up with any crap at all. Should see can you find the video. It did make me laugh. The way we are doing things and then that video. Worlds apart.

----------


## Otherside

We have long covid here. Young people who seem to recover, then be sick after for quite a long time. Seems to be more with the B117 British Strain. 

The vaccine passport idea they had does not look like it will pass. Enough in Boris's party who will not back it. Opposition won't. All have said no. Too much like an ID card they say. And ID cards are very un-British. He needs the Scottish National Party to vote for it. This being the lot that really wants another Independence Referendum as soon as. Seem to be alternating between we might vote aye and we might vote noe. The cynical part of me wonders if they've demanded a referendum in return for there votes yet. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I would love to know were the WHO are getting their facts from. 0.1% of all cases are community based. That figure was through the roof at one stage. When you think of the countries who stil have it bad and are still in lockdown, you can tell me that is an acurate figure? Which countries are going to take that figure on board and use it? If it was true you may as well end all lockdowns. But I don't believe it to be true of every country. I would be amazed if were true in even one country. Maybe some tiny little Island country with hardly any cases at all. 

Our government are best off just keeping their mouths shut. Telling people pubs and shops might be opening soon. They have not even began vaccinating the over 60's. They will be lucky if that happens by the end of May. To get them all done. So to use words ' opening soon ' means when a certain amount of people are vaccinated. It will have to keep going until the over 50's and younger are done. By then we might be in June. They give people false hope. Which is why people get fed up. Pubs will not be opening any time soon. Neither will most shops. They should just shut up saying it. Is only causing more problems. 

Can the vaccine passport be challenged in court? Talking civil and human rights? On the plus side for Boris there is no EU courts any more. here we could challenge it all the way to an EU court of appeal. But it does look like those who are vaccinated will get to do a lot more than those who are not vaccinated. Fair in some ways. But think of younger people. When will they be vaccinated in some countries? Talking 5 months or longer away. So those older people vaccinated might be allowed do things that younger people can't do. Be interesting to see it all play out.

----------


## Otherside

I dont know. I'm sure someone will try. Whether it has a chance of succeeding - I'm not a lawyer, so wouldnt want to guess. 

They have said that it could be legal for an employer to request a vaccine for any new hires they make. Could put it any new employment contract. But not to request it for current hires. But then you have people on these things called zero hour contracts. Employers legally do not have to offer hours to people on those. It could be done by stealth. 

I do not think it will pass. Enough in parliment against it. To much like ID cards, and we really are against those here. They have already backed down on what they will be used for quite a lot. Initially they'd be  needed for pubs and restaurants. Now they won't be. Backed down, be needed for less and less. But it still will not pass as it is. Seems to now be for nightclubs and festivals. Can you imagine pensioners going to a nightclub or Glastonbury? Yeah, no. Wont happen. 

I think it'll either be scrapped before it goes to vote or it will fail if it does get to that stage. We all know it'll be needed to travel abroad for a while. Nothing much that can be done about that. I suspect that will be the extent of a vaccine passport here though. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

> I would love to know were the WHO are getting their facts from. 0.1% of all cases are community based. That figure was through the roof at one stage. When you think of the countries who stil have it bad and are still in lockdown, you can tell me that is an acurate figure? Which countries are going to take that figure on board and use it? If it was true you may as well end all lockdowns. But I don't believe it to be true of every country. I would be amazed if were true in even one country. Maybe some tiny little Island country with hardly any cases at all. 
> 
> Our government are best off just keeping their mouths shut. Telling people pubs and shops might be opening soon. They have not even began vaccinating the over 60's. They will be lucky if that happens by the end of May. To get them all done. So to use words ' opening soon ' means when a certain amount of people are vaccinated. It will have to keep going until the over 50's and younger are done. By then we might be in June. They give people false hope. Which is why people get fed up. Pubs will not be opening any time soon. Neither will most shops. They should just shut up saying it. Is only causing more problems. 
> 
> Can the vaccine passport be challenged in court? Talking civil and human rights? On the plus side for Boris there is no EU courts any more. here we could challenge it all the way to an EU court of appeal. But it does look like those who are vaccinated will get to do a lot more than those who are not vaccinated. Fair in some ways. But think of younger people. When will they be vaccinated in some countries? Talking 5 months or longer away. So those older people vaccinated might be allowed do things that younger people can't do. Be interesting to see it all play out.







> I dont know. I'm sure someone will try. Whether it has a chance of succeeding - I'm not a lawyer, so wouldnt want to guess. 
> 
> They have said that it could be legal for an employer to request a vaccine for any new hires they make. Could put it any new employment contract. But not to request it for current hires. But then you have people on these things called zero hour contracts. Employers legally do not have to offer hours to people on those. It could be done by stealth. 
> 
> I do not think it will pass. Enough in parliment against it. To much like ID cards, and we really are against those here. They have already backed down on what they will be used for quite a lot. Initially they'd be  needed for pubs and restaurants. Now they won't be. Backed down, be needed for less and less. But it still will not pass as it is. Seems to now be for nightclubs and festivals. Can you imagine pensioners going to a nightclub or Glastonbury? Yeah, no. Wont happen. 
> 
> I think it'll either be scrapped before it goes to vote or it will fail if it does get to that stage. We all know it'll be needed to travel abroad for a while. Nothing much that can be done about that. I suspect that will be the extent of a vaccine passport here though. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Here, we would just keep wearing a mask as if we weren't vaccinated.  That's what we are doing in the men's group I am in.  A couple of guys had Corona and others were vaccinated.  We still wear masks for now so you can't tell the difference.  When a significant enough population has been vaccinated, then we'd stop wearing them.

If there are issues with the "Mark of the Beast" part of the vaccine, ask a local Christian  ::   We know what to look out for.

----------


## Otherside

> Here, we would just keep wearing a mask as if we weren't vaccinated.  That's what we are doing in the men's group I am in.  A couple of guys had Corona and others were vaccinated.  We still wear masks for now so you can't tell the difference.  When a significant enough population has been vaccinated, then we'd stop wearing them.
> 
> If there are issues with the "Mark of the Beast" part of the vaccine, ask a local Christian   We know what to look out for.



It is not a big thing to most of to wear masks here. Most would accept it for a short while if needed I think until enough have been vaccinated. We have a few anti maskers. Small numbers though. They mostly just go to London every now and then with a megaphone and some placards and yell. Most dont even have the guts to not wear a mask where they legally have to unless they're with a large group. 

Then you had the covid deniers. Would film themselves in hospitals to prove it didnt exist. Worst one was the guy who went into a covid ward and started to remove the guys oxygen. Filmed himself doing that. Started insisting to doctors that they needed to replace the oxygen with vitamin c, d and zinc. Got dragged out by security in the end. Posted the video on Twitter somehow thinking people would side with him. Nobody did. Very lucky that noone died. What a moron.  

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

We had the doctor struck off the medical list here because he refused to give his patients the vaccine. Kept telling them all it was a hoax. Did not really exist. One thing the average person on the street lacking in brain cells. But a doctor? Then he even challenged him been struck off the list in court. Lost that case in a matter of minutes. 

I have a neighbour who refuses to believe in the whole Covid thing. Or so she says. Thing was she did have to get tested. After she herself thought she had Covid. She also quit work because of Covid. How she can claim she does not believe in it after getting tested and quitting her job is the mystery. Only a few months away from retirement too. By quitting her job she has lost a lot. 

Now let us speak vaccine. If these vaccines are so great, why are some people been taken to these hotels for 12 days when they arrive in the various countries? Does this show the real faith they have in the vaccines? Are a number of vaccinated people in hotels here. Have to stay there for the normal 12 days. Plus we do have a case of a blood clot after the AZ vaccine. Waiting to hear what the medical experts make of that. They will play it down. Like the WHO are playing it down. By claiming it is just a small amount of people out of millions. I accept that. But if there is a danger of blood clots is that not a big risk to be putting people in?

----------


## Otherside

The have said variants here. Not so sure how well the vaccines work against the Brazillian or South African one.

They are being very cautious here reopening. The roadmap for reopening is slow. Could possibly go faster. But they screwed up after promising everyone they could have six days to spend with there family over Christmas, then uturning on that at the very last moment. Think they know they cannot have another lockdown because they mishandle the pandemic like that. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

> It is not a big thing to most of to wear masks here. Most would accept it for a short while if needed I think until enough have been vaccinated. We have a few anti maskers. Small numbers though. They mostly just go to London every now and then with a megaphone and some placards and yell. Most dont even have the guts to not wear a mask where they legally have to unless they're with a large group. 
> 
> Then you had the covid deniers. Would film themselves in hospitals to prove it didnt exist. Worst one was the guy who went into a covid ward and started to remove the guys oxygen. Filmed himself doing that. Started insisting to doctors that they needed to replace the oxygen with vitamin c, d and zinc. Got dragged out by security in the end. Posted the video on Twitter somehow thinking people would side with him. Nobody did. Very lucky that noone died. What a moron.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



We didn't have the plug puller kind of thing.  That would have gotten somebody arrested or sued.  Total mess.  We had the hydroxychloroquine idea squashed because it "came from Trump" - that medicine was normally used for malaria and the symptoms were similar.  I have still been taking vitamin D despite working from home outside in the sun.  I took advantage of a warm spell, hitting near 26c/81F - four hours....and most of my back burned!  In early April at 39 degrees north latitude!  Overproducing vitamin D.  :: 





> The have said variants here. Not so sure how well the vaccines work against the Brazillian or South African one.
> 
> They are being very cautious here reopening. The roadmap for reopening is slow. Could possibly go faster. But they screwed up after promising everyone they could have six days to spend with there family over Christmas, then uturning on that at the very last moment. Think they know they cannot have another lockdown because they mishandle the pandemic like that. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



We keep hearing about the "UK variant" here for some reason.

----------


## Otherside

> We didn't have the plug puller kind of thing.  That would have gotten somebody arrested or sued.  Total mess.  We had the hydroxychloroquine idea squashed because it "came from Trump" - that medicine was normally used for malaria and the symptoms were similar.  I have still been taking vitamin D despite working from home outside in the sun.  I took advantage of a warm spell, hitting near 26c/81F - four hours....and most of my back burned!  In early April at 39 degrees north latitude!  Overproducing vitamin D. 
> 
> 
> We keep hearing about the "UK variant" here for some reason.



Yeah, heard you had a few cases of the UK Variant over there. Absolute nightmare back in December/January/February when we had it. Spread a lot more rapidly than the normal one. Werent able to figure out for a while why there was such a high case number, what was causing it to spread so fast. Its what's causing havoc on mainland Europe at the moment. But the vaccines seem to work against that one. US is managing to vaccinate fast. Getting to the point where your vulnerable have mostly been able to get one, right? Does not have a supply issue like some other places. So hopefully, you will avoid the worst of it. 

He was arrested after security dragged him out. I imagine he has a court date coming up, if hes not been got one already.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

> Yeah, heard you had a few cases of the UK Variant over there. Absolute nightmare back in December/January/February when we had it. Spread a lot more rapidly than the normal one. Werent able to figure out for a while why there was such a high case number, what was causing it to spread so fast. Its what's causing havoc on mainland Europe at the moment. But the vaccines seem to work against that one. US is managing to vaccinate fast. Getting to the point where your vulnerable have mostly been able to get one, right? Does not have a supply issue like some other places. So hopefully, you will avoid the worst of it. 
> 
> He was arrested after security dragged him out. I imagine he has a court date coming up, if hes not been got one already.



For the most vulnerable and health care workers, yes.  Now it's a flood of people waiting; I don't know what is the hold up.  I think I might have to apply to other places.  I have been waiting for early four weeks since I applied an I keep getting texts saying I am on their list.

----------


## Cuchculan

We have a case in the courts at the moment. A woman who flew into Dublin and was put in a hotel. Her case? She tested negative twice and is fully vaccinated. So why is she been kept in a hotel? She sort of has a good point. If you are fully vaccinated and have tested negative before getting on your flight, should you be locked up with other? If so what is the whole point of the vaccine? Another 19 countries added to the list today. No idea why it is not every country in the world. If they visit it is into a hotel with them. Somebody is going to have to decide of the whole issue of those who are vaccinated. Other countries will have to decide too. Does a vaccine give you more freedom or not? Is a simple question. More like asking how much the government of each country trusts the vaccines they are handing out.

----------


## Otherside

That case is strange. The women who flew from Israel? Be interesting to see if she is sucessful or not. Although why Israel is on your list I don't know. Israel being a country with the worlds highest vaccination rates and plunging case numbers to the point they are pretty much starting to go back to normal. You can see her point. "Why are some European countries not on the list but Israel is?"

Shops open here tomorrow. You can go to restaurants and pubs so long as you are outside. You can go on holiday domestically, so long as you don't stay in a hotel. Being told we can think about a holiday abroad to greenlisted countries at somepoint, but not told us what countries will be greenlisted. Hairdressers have reopened, thank god. Haven't had a hair cut since December. Wales also seems to be reopening its border and letting people travel between Wales and the rest of UK.

----------


## Cuchculan

Israel has now been removed from the list. Along with 2 other countries. I know Albania is one of them. I guess the woman shall be set free from the hotel and have any money she paid handed back to her. List keeps changing every day. I would have every country on it. But some countries don't come into effect until a certain daye. So we have a rush of people from those countries trying to get here before that date. Honestly I don't think they have a clue what they are doing most of the time. And I would ask would you want to visit Ireland were the numbers are still bad? Can't see why anybody would want to come here. 

Oddly enough they have talked about easing of restrictions here too. Talk about confusing people. They will tell you the numbers are still bad. Then mention easing restrictions. The numbers were lower last year when they put us in lockdown. But the WHO saying only 0.1% are community based infections did not help any government. Lockdowns have to be jusitified. If the WHO is right, people begin to ask why we are still in Lockdown. though I have no idea were the WHO got that figure from. Probably a country were the case numbers are very low. You would think all these people would work together. Know what each other is going to say. So one is not contradicting the other.

----------


## Otherside

I was going to say - no offense to Ireland and all, it is lovely in normal times - but why would you leave Israel to go to Ireland right now? I would not leave the UK at the moment to go to Ireland. For now, it is better to be here. 

You can see her point - why is Israel on the list, but places like France and Germany where it is out of control not. 

Primark has huge queues this morning. Lot of pent up demand. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Germny and France are on the list. Along with about 49 other countries. Hence the 3 were removed yesterday. i would still have anybody entering Ireland go through the whole hotel thing. Just until we see how the whole vaccine thing works out. We have not seen if it does or does not work as of yet. Because we are still in lockdown. Which is why it would be a waste of time to even want to visit Ireland. There is nothing opened. It would be a bloody boring holiday with added risks. This area I live in have gotten away with it all so far. They break Dublin down into the worst hit areas and the likes. We have never made any list at all. I did say all it will take is one case in the area and it will spread very quickly. A year and a month and we have done good in this area. Let us hope they can keep it up.

----------


## Otherside

> Germny and France are on the list. Along with about 49 other countries. Hence the 3 were removed yesterday. i would still have anybody entering Ireland go through the whole hotel thing. Just until we see how the whole vaccine thing works out. We have not seen if it does or does not work as of yet. Because we are still in lockdown. Which is why it would be a waste of time to even want to visit Ireland. There is nothing opened. It would be a bloody boring holiday with added risks. This area I live in have gotten away with it all so far. They break Dublin down into the worst hit areas and the likes. We have never made any list at all. I did say all it will take is one case in the area and it will spread very quickly. A year and a month and we have done good in this area. Let us hope they can keep it up.



Ah good. France and Germany are still not on our list though. A few EU countries probably should be. There is a blanket hotel quarantine requirement in Scotland. But that's not in place in England. So people are getting around it. Fly to England, and cross the land border. Also a  ban on anyone who is not British/Irish or who has residency here from entering from the redlist. And the entire Common Travel Area is exempted anyway. So long as you havent been outside of that for the last 10 days. So for a while you had people flying into Ireland from redlist countries get around the quarantine. Cheaper to sit in a hotel or Airbnb in Ireland and isolate, than it is to pay ?1500 for the hotel quarantine package. Not so much now. Our lists are fairly similar. 

Pubs were able to open last night from 0:01. The gardens were, anyway. And open they did. It was also snowing last night. Shows how much some really wanted to go to a pub. Willing to sit outside in the snow. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Good AZ vaccine debate on the radio today. Comes after a few more blood clots. Medical expert on saying these only happen in people with underlying medical conditions. Can you guess the next question? Why are you even giving it to people with underlying medical conditions and putting them at risk of something serious happening to them? Good doctor refused to answer that question. They are saying they know why these people get blood clots. But they risk giving them the vaccine. Every doctor has a record of their patient's health. They should not be giving those at risk the AZ vaccine was the presenter's wording. If you know they might end up with a blood clot. He had a point. But the doctor refused to debate it any further.

----------


## Otherside

Depends on what the condition is - is the potential risk of the clots worse than the risk of covid if they are unprotected? Often forgotten in all of this - those that are getting this that are young either work in a particularly job, or are classed as vulnerable. For the late, these are not healthy young people who will feel a bit rough for a few days but otherwise be fine. The clots are still a low risk, despite the media kerfuffle you are seeing. For those getting the vaccine who are young, there is a good chance that covid could be fatal. 

Worth pointing out as well that there is pretty much no risk with a whole load of medications. Should we stop using them because of those risks? I have a long list of potentially serious side effects that are rare with one med I have taking. But the benefit outweighs the risk. Same with the vaccine. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I get medications have side effects and all of that. Lord knows I take enough of them. Never once had any side effects. Lucky me. I do think they write all those warnings to cover themselves just in case. In other words the same warnings come with nearly everything. 

With the vaccine it more just a doctor refusing to answer questions for people. He was on the radio meant to be doing just that. But his agenda was to push the vaccine. Hence refusing to answer any negative questions. If he had of just answered them in an honest way there would be no talk about him or the vaccine again. If I do recall there was one vaccine they at first said could not be given to elderly people? Not sure which one it was. All sounded strange at the time. As they were vaccinating older people. If they considered that one to be a risk to older people back then, is it now safe? So many vaccines now. Was one of them. The same, in my mind would apply to the AZ vaccine. If they think it may be too dangerous for some people, and I do say only some people, give them another type of vaccine. As we all know there is no form to sign with these vaccines. If one was to go badly wrong, God forbid, you imagine the pay out? Others would probably come forward claiming other things too. Real or not. I will be called in about 2 months. Have not made up my mind as of yet. Happy to see others done first. LOL

----------


## Otherside

I do agree he should be answering the question - it would be an easy enough explanation. They have done that here - had someone explain the risk/benefit with this vaccine and how it rises/falls with each group. Hence why they are suggesting using something else for the healthy under-30s here - the benefit/risk is lower for them, they are less likely to die from covid and more likely from the clots. People accepted that when they were shown the figures - they are not as dumb as the scientists may believe, and they will not nessecerily refuse to have it. 

Honestly cannot blame quite a few other countries for not trusting it. First they ban it for the over 60s because it doesn't work. Then they see it quite clearly does work, so they allow it to be used. Then they ban it for the under 60s. Lot of mixed messaging. What did they think would happen?

J&J is having the same clot problems. Uses same technology as the Astra (Adenovirus). Wonder if it's an adenovirus thing? Sputnik is that as well. Curious to see if that happens with Sputnik.

----------


## Cuchculan

The only vaccine been used here in Ireland now is the AZ vaccine. All the other ones are gone / used up. To have someone like that on the radio does not help. You want people to take it. Lord knows the numbers who did not show up for other vaccines was high. AZ has been in the news so much in a negative way. So how many will fail to show for this one? They need some good PR about the vaccine. Which is not happening at all. All we hear are the bad things. That is not going to help. People ringing in radio stations talking about how sick they were after it. Case of do they stop those sort of radio phone in shows or just that one topic. Or even have a medical expert on to balance out the debate. It is all one sided. Not in a good way. The government and medical lot need to catch up fast.

----------


## Cuchculan

Will post a link to all the crap we face every day of the week. Seems the AZ vaccine is on hold again for people under the age of 60. 


https://www.dublinlive.ie/news/dubli...u4PGUmzhCc9wPw

----------


## Otherside

Yup, the flip flopping of advice and guidance isnt going to help with confidence. And if it's the only vaccine you have availibille at the monent - you're in trouble. 

Hopefully the rumours that theres more Pfizer coming your way from Germany soon are true. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

So crazy one in the news yesterday - all non-essential shops reopened yesterday. I live opposite a Primark so can see the queues from here. Very long one. Can only let a certain number of people in per store. 

Had a news reporter turn up to the Primark in Oxford Street yesterday morning (Londons big shopping street). Had people there who'd turned up at 5am so they could be first in when the stores opened up a few hours later. Madness. Cant believe people are so desperate for Primark that they'll go that early. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

I just got a link that said the Johnson & Johnson vaccine is on hold in the United States.

Meanwhile, I just got my FOURTH weekly text saying that I was still on the waiting list for the vaccine.

@Otherside
 - as a soon 46 year old, I can't help but think that if "things had been different", I would have at least had the first vaccine by now.

----------


## Cuchculan

New York times reported J&J on hold because of blood clotting. No winning with this one at all. Ireland has an order in for that vaccine too. So much for the luck of the Irish.

----------


## Otherside

Moderna has arrived here now, the 45-50 are being offered. 

Lot of people seen to be panicking were heading into a third wave because weve opened up a bit. Miss that it's different this time though - the vaccines should hopefully keep the deaths down. I suspect we'll see a rise in cases - but less hospitalizations and deaths. Young and healthy havent been done - but they're not the ones that get severely ill. 

Its been suggested that we all do LFT's regularly. Hope is to catch anyone asymptomatic. Can now stick in an order for a few online. 





> @Otherside
>  - as a soon 46 year old, I can't help but think that if "things had been different", I would have at least had the first vaccine by now.



You mean with what's approved? It's strange - were seeing that some places over there are opening it up to all 16+ soon. Few colleagues of mine in MA of a similar age have said similar to you - they are struggling to get it. 

J&J hasn't arrived here yet. Not sure where it is on approval. But they have said they are watching what happens in the US.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

They are lost as to what to do here. One they have is all but been blocked for people under 60. One they have ordered just got put on hold in the US. Such things don't exactly make the public want to get the vaccines. In a survey done up 98% said they would say no to the AZ vaccine. Worrying problem. Not the J&J vaccine has the same issues. How do you convince people to take these vaccines?

----------


## Ironman

> Moderna has arrived here now, the 45-50 are being offered. 
> 
> Lot of people seen to be panicking were heading into a third wave because weve opened up a bit. Miss that it's different this time though - the vaccines should hopefully keep the deaths down. I suspect we'll see a rise in cases - but less hospitalizations and deaths. Young and healthy havent been done - but they're not the ones that get severely ill. 
> 
> Its been suggested that we all do LFT's regularly. Hope is to catch anyone asymptomatic. Can now stick in an order for a few online. 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean with what's approved? It's strange - were seeing that some places over there are opening it up to all 16+ soon. Few colleagues of mine in MA of a similar age have said similar to you - they are struggling to get it. 
> ...



I mean, with the existing vaccines, if Trump were reelected, a lot of this would have been straightened out.  My drug store only texts me once a week.  I am on day 33 of waiting.  I guess it is common to wait this long.  I don't really care.  I like working from home and minimizing travel.  I visit my mom at her assisted living facility and they all have been vaccinated and I wear a mask.  My interactions haven't expanded.

----------


## Cuchculan

What is been suggested here is not going down very well. They want to skip the 40's and 50 year olds and do the 30s and under because they think they are the main spreaders of the virus. They have gone back to the original vaccine. AZ is for over 60's only. The government are also making threats. Talking about staying in lockdown. The EU has had a go at Ireland over the tight restrictions of visitors coming to Ireland. They demaded we easy up on the Germans and the French. Which is wrong. When you consider a large number in a few hotels did test positive. Why should we be selective with EU countries were the numbers are still very high? Just let them enter Ireland at their own will and do nothing about it? Not that I would want to come to Ireland if I lived elsewhere. Numbers still high and the country still in lockdown. What reason is there to want to visit this country? Business maybe. But you could do that via a computer.

----------


## Otherside

Depends what the business is. Had to send some staff to physically install hardware once or twice. That's apparently been fun arranging when weve had to do it, even when it's just been in the UK. Meetings and stuff can be done remotely though. Very few reasons why travel is needed. Far as I can gather though having actually looked into that one before, Ireland isnt denying entry to anyone with an EU/EEA/CH/UK passport if you show up at the border point, you just have to comply with the quarantine requirements. There is still FOM. Although that may have changed. 

India is the big one here. Currently having a massive wave. But are we sticking it on the redlist? No we are not, seemingly because Boris is going there at the end of the month for trade talks in the post Brexit era. Probably going to be a uturn on that at the last moment.

Lot of panic here from some people. They're convinced were going to have a third wave because weve opened up a bit. Not sure what they want. Do they want us to be stuck in a lockdown until hell freezes over? We've vaccinated the most vulnerable now, and we are opening up cautiously. Do not think they are considering the economic damage and the mental health issues that come from being sat in lockdown. If there was not the vaccine things may be different, but there is one and we are doing well with it. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

All so confusing over here at the moment. Nobody seems to know what is what at the moment. As in what exactly is happening. Told the under 30's would be vaccinated before the 50's and 40's. Then told this is not true. It was the Minister for health who said it was happening. Then his own party leader said it was not happening. this is opening, that is opening. No that is not opening. This government don't talk to each other. They come out with things and then we hear different things later in the day that conflict what we first heard. I think somebody has to to make a simple statement saying exactly were we are at right now. What are the rules. If there are any changes. If people got caught doing things they are not allowed to do, I would not blame those people. Because of the confusion. The EU still trying to dictate what we should be doing as far as the hotels are concerned. If we are bloody confused I am sure the EU is even more confused.

----------


## Ironman

After 36 days of waiting, I made my appointment for 1:30pm.  I don't know which of the two I will get, but we'll see.  I have it at my closest drugstore.

----------


## Otherside

Let us know how you get on with it. Hope the side effects arent to bad for you. I'm guessing it will be Pfizer or Moderna. 

England had 1 covid death yesterday, UK as a whole 4. Considering we had 1500+ at one point, its phenomenal that we managed to get it down to that. Likely mixture of the vaccines and the strict lockdown we had from January - end of March. 

Holidays look like they will be on now, but only to certain countries - Iceland, Ireland, US, Malta, Israel, New Zealand, Australia and Gibraltar. Looks like we'll be letting tourists come in from there, so long as they have a negative test. I spoke to a stall owner at Camden Market the other day, and they pretty much seemed desperate for the tourism, usually they'd make a lot of money from the tourists going there, that place is usually jam packed. But it was almost empty when I was there, pretty much just the English residents there. It'd be the second year without any for them. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

> Let us know how you get on with it. Hope the side effects arent to bad for you. I'm guessing it will be Pfizer or Moderna. 
> 
> England had 1 covid death yesterday, UK as a whole 4. Considering we had 1500+ at one point, its phenomenal that we managed to get it down to that. Likely mixture of the vaccines and the strict lockdown we had from January - end of March. 
> 
> Holidays look like they will be on now, but only to certain countries - Iceland, Ireland, US, Malta, Israel, New Zealand, Australia and Gibraltar. Looks like we'll be letting tourists come in from there, so long as they have a negative test. I spoke to a stall owner at Camden Market the other day, and they pretty much seemed desperate for the tourism, usually they'd make a lot of money from the tourists going there, that place is usually jam packed. But it was almost empty when I was there, pretty much just the English residents there. It'd be the second year without any for them. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



They were still backed up.  I arrived a minute or two late for my 1:30pm appointment.  I got the Pfizer shot at 1:50pm and they put the information on my card.  I go back in three weeks for the second dose.  So far, no side effects.  The doctor had me stay for 15 minutes and report back to make sure I was okay.

----------


## Ironman

Johnson & Johnson vaccine has been reactivated for distribution.

----------


## Otherside

So scandal brewing here - few months back when things werent great, Boris supposedly said "no more fucking lockdowns, let the bodies pile high in there thousands" or something to that effect. Was first reported in a newspaper usually supportive of Boris, been quite a few reports from various places saying yeah, we've got sources saying this too and a former advisor saying he has this on tape  - so could very well be true. 

If the tape comes out and it turns out to be true, it will likely be a shitstorm. Be interesting though - considering that when push came to shove, there was "another fucking lockdown" that lasted three months and a cancelled Christmas because of the numbers 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Cummings certainly has loads on Boris. This will be just the start. I am sure more will come out. Yes Cummings had to step down because of his own drive when he had Covid. He was the one all but running the country. Boris is probably shitting himself about now. For all he might have said in the past. How much was recorded?

----------


## Otherside

It is an interesting saga. Lot of shit-slinging going on, few allegations that were unrelated to the covid. Started off with text messages between Boris and James Dyson with the later asking for a tax break being leaked. Boris blamed Cummings for that. Pretty much noone likes Cummings here after the trip to Barnard Castle during lockdown 1 whilst positive (said he was, no joke, "testing his eyesight"), so good scapegoat. Cummings hit back after being accused. Said Boris used party donations to decorate his flat. Said Boris is protecting the leaker because it's his wifes friend.

Now this has come out. Cummings says "I have recordings, I have lots of recordings of conversations". If those recordings are there, no doubt. Dont doubt there will be more coming out if there is more. Political miscalculation of the year if all true - not smart scapegoating the guy who knows which closet the skeletons are hidden in. Local Council elections in a less than 2 weeks time. Not a good time for this to all come out fore them. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

If the recordings exist and are bad, can you see a vote in the Commons over Boris as leader? Is it enough to go that far? I know we will have to wait to see exactly what is on the recordings and how much gets out. Like an episode of House of Cards. People are always recording. Just to have in case you ever turn against them. Boris has two choices. He comes clean about what he might have said or he waits. A gamble both ways. Might come clean only to find out there is nothing much to the recordings. Or he plays it cool. Denies he says much and a whole lot comes out.

----------


## Ironman

India hit a record high number of daily cases - over 350,000.  There were over 2,800 deaths as well - both occurring on Sunday.

The country's lockdown will have to continue; these stats are shocking!

----------


## Cuchculan

In India they locked down for a while like everybody else. But then live just continued on as normal. Place is over populated in my parts. Slum areas. Making it much easier to spread. In India you have a lot of you tubers. Make videos for you tube. They were all still out making their videos. From the videos you could see it was life as normal. This when everybody else was still locked down. Has finally caught up with them. It was one of the countries I mentioned back a year ago. Because of the slum areas. As a nightmare waiting to happen. Case of can their neighbours stop it reaching other countries from India. 

Even watching the UFC last week. No idea if it was been held in the States? I would imagine so. As getting into other countries is hard. They had a full crowd. Some wearing face masks. No idea why they even bothered with the face masks. With a crowd that big it would just simply spread if it wanted to. No idea if crowds are been allowed back into such things in the States? Talking full house here. Thousands of fans.

----------


## Otherside

> If the recordings exist and are bad, can you see  a vote in the Commons over Boris as leader? Is it enough to go that  far? I know we will have to wait to see exactly what is on the  recordings and how much gets out. Like an episode of House of Cards.  People are always recording. Just to have in case you ever turn against  them. Boris has two choices. He comes clean about what he might have  said or he waits. A gamble both ways. Might come clean only to find out  there is nothing much to the recordings. Or he plays it cool. Denies he  says much and a whole lot comes out.



If it exists and  it's bad enough? The conservative party could kick him out or Boris  resigns before he's pushed, they hold an internal party leadership  contest, someone else will be chosen by the conservatives who will  become Prime Minister. No need for another election for that. It could  get to a Vote of No Confidence in the House of Commons I guess. Unlikely  to get that far though. 






> India hit a record high number of daily cases - over 350,000.  There were over 2,800 deaths as well - both occurring on Sunday.
> 
> The country's lockdown will have to continue; these stats are shocking!



India's healthcare system seems to have collapsed. Stories coming out of there are terrifying. People dying outside of hospitals because there is no room in any of them, or because the hospital has run out of Oxygen to keep the critically ill breathing. Have people online desperatley trying to get hold of Oxygen/Oxygen cannisters/Plasma/Remdesivir. Now having mass cremations. Lockdown will need to get it under control.

----------


## Cuchculan

I am wondering if Boris might have bad mouthed any fellow MPs. He would know if he did. Now he might be wondering just how much was recorded. He will be trying to remember every conversation he ever had. Trying to think if he said anything that could really get him in trouble. Some things you can survive. Other things there is no way back from. 

In India life went on. At best you had police stopping people in the streets taking their temps. Small thing they simply placed on the forehead. Took a reading. If you were fine, off you went. In other countries, at this same time, we were all in full lockdown. It was like they didn't get what was going on. Plus you had far too many people who lived rough. The slum areas. Places are bad even at the best of times. In India if people have medical problems, as a rule, they visit the local bone setters. Not exactly doctors. Bone setters are cheaper to visit. now take all these people who would run to the bone setters as a rule, and let us place running to a hospital now. That would be thousands of people. Others use healers of a different kind. They travel from villiage to villiage. In return for their healing, people fed them. There was nothing medical about these people. They used plants and other herbal things. None of that would work on Covid. So then it would be a case of making it to a hospital. Which could be a day or two away on foot. Hospitals would be swamped. If you managed to make it that far.

----------


## Otherside

Sure there is a few. Few Civil Servants hes pissed off as well. Then there's Cummings. Was sacked in December. Claims that he has recordings, emails. Says he is willing to repeat the claims under oath and answer as many questions as the MPs want in a parliamentary enquiry about all the various leaks and allegations that have come out. Really kicked the Hornets nest. 

Is a bit of a strange one. Because there was another lockdown. Did not have the stomach to not lockdown at that point. Going to interesting to see if he survives this - depends on if proof comes out, and what else comes out. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Boris is been questioned about how he paid to have his apartment done up. Answering like a politician. By cash. Then asked who owned the cash and where did come from. His answer was ' I already answered that '. Which he did not do. That seems to be the first thing on the agenda. Trying to get a straight answer out of him as to the cash and was it his own cash or not. 

Then up North the DUP ganging up on their leader. Want her out. Few issues with that. Next in line is an over the top hard line DUP member. That is not good. That will cause a split up North again. New leader won't want to work with Ireland in any way, shape or form. That also includes Sinn Fein. Back to the days of snubbing each other. Though if Sinn Fein play is smartly they could come out of this looking good. The DUP looking bad. This new person tipped for the post showed their intent by failing to show for a few meetings this mornings. With Sinn Fein. One to keep an eye on. From what I know the majority of the DUP want Foster out. Now is the time for the big push.

Quick edit as Foster has stepped down as leader. Either that or be forced out.

----------


## Otherside

I have heard of that. Saw one of the DUP say they could no longer turn up to Orange marches anymore because of DUPs reputation, because the orange idiots now heckle DUP instead of the Catholics or something? Honestly, I could play the worlds smallest violin for them there. But you are right. Someone worse will be put in charge. 

That part of the Boris saga is interesting. New wife appears to have very expensive tastes and hired a very expensive designer to refurbish the flat. Costs ran up, civil service said, no, not paying that. Boris could not afford the bill, it seems. So the money came from a donor. This was not declared. They also were unable to decide for a while if that was a donation, a gift or a loan. So the taxman started to question it. Based on his income, Boris would be a higher-rate taxpayer. So he would be hit with 45% tax. It was ?50k+. I do not envy the tax bill that could come his way. 

Boris knowing about the Football European Superleague (if you heard of that in Ireland) and supposedly endorsing it might be the one that does him. It was deeply unpopular here, was protests because of the superleague plans.

Anyway, Covid related, got blocked boarding the train to work this morning because of distancing requirements. Very strange. Said it was full. Was not full. Every other seat was empty. Did not know that could happen. Still, gave me an excuse to be late for work and to sit and drink coffee instead. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Not sure if you are aware that Foster, before she became the head of the DUP, had another role, during which time she was handed millions to fund something or other. How to put this. She did use the money. But nothing ever came of the project. Thus it is a bit like me giving you 30 million and getting nothing at all for my money. The DUP always held that over her. To be used when they wanted her out. She knew it too. Whole thing about marching is a load of rubbish. Nobody can march in the North at the moment. Not even the Catholics. Then you have the whole thing about a border in the middle of the Irish sea. That annoyed a lot of them. To be split from the UK via a border. Makes no sense either as they were split via the Irish sea before that. Now they claim their is a border between them and the rest of the UK. Unionists hate that. Let us not pretend there is much difference between the DUP, Loyalists, Unionists. They are all the one. They felt they were been pushed further away from the UK. Have to blame somebody on that. Let us see how the next one gets on. 

Boris will have much more to answer for. That one part if the tip of the iceberg. I am sure there is a lot more to come.

That football league never happened. Way it played out was the government told them they would take away work permits for foreign players. It was never going to happen. Never heard anything about Boris in favour of it. Prince William spoke out against it. Then the PR machine for the government spoke out against it too. Clubs were looking for help to pay staff wages, as in pandemic payment, from the government, even though they were saying they were quitting the league. It was made very clear to the clubs. Your foreign players will not get work permits in the UK. Which was a smart move. As most of the players are foreign. 

Trains here at two to a four seater. I have always stood up instead of sitting down. Trains mostly empty when I was on them. Buses are worse. If full they simply just don't stop till a person wants to get off the bus. Rush hour trains would have guards on them. Off peak are all but empty. No shops opened. So nobody heading into town to shop.

----------


## Otherside

Been a bit away from news lately - briefly saw Arlene had had a no confidence vote. Did assume it had something to do with the Brexit border, had heard that DUP votes next year might end up going to UUP. The border thing - UK has left the EU and left the single market - but NI stayed within the single market, still follows EU laws. So there is a custom border. You wont go through passport checks, won't be asked to show ID unless you board a plane - but you still go through a custom border if you travel GB -> NI. Sending a lorry full of food across the Irish sea on a boat used to be just drive on, sail, drive off - now there are checks, now you need to fill out customs paperwork, some things are not allowed to cross at all (soil is one I know of, raw meat another). Hence we had the images of empty shelves at Tesco. 

What didnt help I imagine, was Boris not being honest about it, possibly did not even admit to himself what he had signed up to. Still does not, I dont think. He said "there will not be any problems, call me up if you have to fill out any paperwork". Not really at all true. 

The superleague thing - publically, he came out against it. "I do not understand it, but I dont agree." Work permits were mentioned. No proof he knew about it or endorsed it. Another leak, will have to see if proof comes out. 

Those trains would usually be packed. Have had one or two before at pre-covid commuter times that it is impossible to board because there is literally no room. Not so many people commuting to work these days, most working at home. Train lines complained about that last year, didnt have the money coming in. As did the big name chain coffee shops. Turns out that you dont get so many people buying overpriced rubbish coffee when they're not dragging themselves out at stupid o clock to board a train, or buying stupidly priced cheese sandwich for lunch because they couldnt be bothered to make one that morning. 

Edit - ?800 per roll of wallpaper. Who the heck spends ?800 a roll on wallpaper? It is made of solid gold or something?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

The want a border in the Irish sea. Have no idea how that will work. An invisible border. Might have a boat parked up there. Check out boats / ships going to the North or coming from the North. Paperwork and all of that. Other option is the hard border. I remember the last hard border. Place used to get shot up and have rockets fired at it on a regular basis. North is a place we all went here to shop. Coaches used to be held up because the border was under attack. You would reach it and you could see the damage. Which is why the Irish don't want that again. This is were Boris said and agreed to one thing and then changed his mind. The DUP were never going to be happy. Foster was never going to win with anything. Boris didn't need her or her party. If you remember they help prop up the government for May. Thus got themselves a few deals for doing so. All was great for them back then. Then they were no longer needed. The North was going nowhere quickly at all. Back to the old deadlock. That won't change if hardliners take over. They will demand more from the UK and ignore the Irish. Going backwards instead of forwards. 

The super league could have ruined football in England. Millions make there way down to small clubs from the bigger teams. Remove them from the league and those smaller would lose out. Some might have to fold. It was never thought out at all. Was the owners only. Never discussed with the players. Head of world football made it clear that anybody playing in the super league could no longer play for their country. Players love playing for their country. Work permits not allowed about blew it to pieces. Be curious to hear what Boris really said about it to begin with. 

The more that opens, the more people will use the trains. Less opened, less trains are needed. Times of them were all changed here. I was approached on one by the police. Said I had no mask on. I had a snood on. I said the police always wear them, so why can't I? Covers more of my face than a mask would. Copper had no real answer for that one. I wear it shopping and in the post office and chemist. When it begins getting warmer it will be back to face mask. 

That is very dear wallpaper. Reminds me of the printer our government got. Cost? 1/4 of a million. Had to have walls knocked down. Doors put in. Other work done too. Added up, the cost of getting this new printer came in at quater of million Euro. What a waste of money.

----------


## Otherside

There has to be a border somewhere. That is what some people did not get. The options were that there was a border on the Island of Ireland (bad), UK remaining in the EU Single Market (they chose not to) or border in the Irish sea. They chose the last option. NI Protocol has issues with it that need to be resolved. Do believe that EU and UK are sitting down to try and come to a solution because of the PUL protests. Thankfully not on the Brexit team at work. Shipping stuff over the NI is apparently, a nightmare at the moment. Youd be surprised how little advise we were given by Gov. The hardliners will no doubt demand more, but not be listened to by the UK end. 

Spoke for a while about having to wear N95 grade masks on the London Underground. A million problems there though. Very deep tunnels, very bad ventilation, not really much room to socially distance on those things. Dont know if the plan went through or not. Have been able to board with cloth or paper masks. 

Apparently he said "shes buying gold wallpaper!". Was only joking about the gold, but could well be gold. I just thought it was some overpriced rich people thing. I dont know why he didnt just say "no" if he couldnt afford it. Most people would. Does say a lot about his finances though. He is apparently broke - rich people broke rather than normal broke, of course. But then he has divorce payments and however many child support payments coming out of his earnings. 

Must be quite the printer to go through all that effort. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

You would imagine by past mistakes they would learn about border issues. Loads of places to cross North to South. Not just the one place. Is more goods arriving in the North from the UK and beyond. They could be checked before leaving the UK. Or checked in the Republic if they take that route. But Boris does not want that. That is far too easy an answer. Let us make it more complicated. He did a U turn over the whole issue. Kind of like his last stand. He has gotten better than expected with everything else. Use the North to try and gain even more. 

This amazing printer. It was a big printer. Could not fit in the door of the room. So knock the wall down. Then build the wall back up. Does not look right with other walls. Do some work on them too. Oh I think we need new doors. The carpet is kind of ruined. Get a new one. All for a printer? Our government know how to waste money. One thing they are great at. 

As for face masks? Over here they simply said ' anything is better than nothing '. Which I agree with. Snoods are been used by a lot of people. I see nothing wrong with them. Had to laugh at a hooded top I saw with a built in face mask. I kid you not. Talk about cashing in on the virus. 

We all await to see what comes out next about Boris. I am sure he has a lot hidden. He was always one that lived on the edge. Said dumb things. Done dumb things. Hard to imagine there is nothing else on him waiting to come out. He is just one of those idiot types. That you know does and says idiot things.

----------


## Cuchculan

Caught loads of people out with this one. They all thought I was losing the plot posting it. Had to tell them to read it again more slowly. 


179784005_10222850496204234_3586071219516121144_n.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

@CloudMaker
 this one is just for you. 


181367467_10159605133152386_2170054385369110664_n.jpg

----------


## Ironman

> @CloudMaker
>  this one is just for you. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 4881



Only fitting that he and his wife Melinda are getting a divorce - just announced yesterday.  Twenty-seven years together.

----------


## CloudMaker

> @CloudMaker
>  this one is just for you. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 4881



U might be right because they already done it!! Everybody these days carries a DUMBphone in their pocket which is always connected to GPS anyways. SAD

also saw he was getting divorced after 27 years. hard to believe. maybe she didn’t want to go along with the vax stuff he had planned. or maybe this is just signaling something. Im convinced the elites do things like this as a secret way to signal plans in motion!

----------


## Ironman

> U might be right because they already done it!! Everybody these days carries a DUMBphone in their pocket which is always connected to GPS anyways. SAD
> 
> also saw he was getting divorced after 27 years. hard to believe. maybe she didn’t want to go along with the vax stuff he had planned. or maybe this is just signaling something. Im convinced the elites do things like this as a secret way to signal plans in motion!



He kept her from having a baby.

----------


## Cuchculan

One is there is sure, she won't ever need for money for the rest of her life. That would be some settlement. 

As for mobile phones? Never used them. Have one. But far from modern. Switched it on last week for the first time in a long time. All the text messages and missed calls. Funny how one of the messages even read ' turn your mobile on '. What a stupid message to send as I would not get it because my mobile was turned of. 

Back to the virus. Donegal in the North West of Ireland is now getting hit bad. This just happened to occur at the same time the North of Ireland lifted restrictions. Donegal has many border towns. People are probably crossing into Derry to the pubs. In large numbers. You would imagine our police would have guessed that move and parked up in these border towns. Though they are blaming it on something else. It was not an issue before the North lifted its restrictions.

----------


## Otherside

North not have pubs open then? Know rest of UK has them open. Know NI is asking anyone from rest of UK to do the 10 days isolation still though. 

They had no prenup. Looks like itll be a 50/50 split. 

Elections tomorrow. Seems to be little change to how they normally run beyond "bring your own pen" and "wear a mask".

Scottish ones are a bit nerve wrecking this time round. Pretty much 5050 now whether there will be an SNP majority. This is the big party that wants Scotland to leave the UK. Dont think a lot of people realize what that means if that happens down here in England.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

The North is as England is. Beer gardens and the likes. Is the people from Donegal crossing into the North that is causing the problems. Since the beer gardens opened the number have shot way up in Donegal.

Elections should be fun. See how the people of Scotland are thinking. Who they are happy with and who they are hating right now. Is normally those who have kept them in lockdown that will take the hit. We all know how a lot of the public felt about that one. Case of who they will blame and will they turn out to vote on pupose to show how peeved off they are against this person or their party.

----------


## Otherside

Ah, people going to the North to buy drinks. Yeah, that wont help things. 

It has become single issue pro-indy vs pro-union this election. Pretty much guaranteed they'll be a pro-indy majority (SNP + Green). UKGov will likely go "no independence referendums during the covid recovery". SNP will likely hold one anyway. Hell only knows after that. Probably wont go to the Catalonia style response though. 

The local council elections in the rest of UK - Boris is getting a vaccine bounce. As in, it went very well, we're reopening, could very well do well because of that.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Boris no doubt timed things to perfection. Time frame leading up to the local elections. Open the country just before them and be seen as popular. No dount it will gain his party a few votes. But we still await any more tapes. you can be popular one minute. The next things can come out and people want your blood. That is politics for you. 

Here they are moaning about the vaccination places. They have soecial places set up. My neighbour did go to one. Is bloody miles away. Yet my own mother got done by our own GP. Thing with the neighbour is she does not believe in the whole Pandemic. So I asked why she even got the vaccine if she thinks Covid is a hoax? Same woman also got tested and gave up her job because of Covid. Still she will say it is all a hoax. Odd woman.

----------


## Otherside

Sturgeon did similar. Loosened things ahead of schedule to coincide with todays elections. No exit polls, counting will take longer. Too close to tell what will happen with the predictions. 

Boris is safe for now, I think. Vaccine rollout went well, so hes good for now. See what else comes out. Every now and then though we hear rumours that Boris intends to abdicate because he is "broke." This is a guy that has a salary of ?150k + earnings from book sales. Would earn more as an ex prime minister giving speeches and writing his memoirs. Do wonder why he didnt just do what most of us do when we discover that we cant afford expensive home improvements, and consider going for a cheaper option. Dont even earn anywhere near half of ?150k myself. Wish I did. Fairly sure I'd manage to not be broke on that. 

Normal at the poll station today. Other than disinfect, wear a mask, take your own pen, and they werent allowed to touch your poll card so you had to awkwardly hold it up against a perspex screen. And they were sat there wiping down a load of pencils with disinfectant from people that hadn't. 

London Mayor elections are the amusing ones. In the of candidates we have a guy who's stuck a bin on his head and is pretending to be an alien, and an American investment banker who drinks his own urine. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I think with Scotland, there were a lot of angry people. She may have set them lose at a certain time. But I am sure some will remember some of the things she done that annoyed them. I would imagine she would be well safe. Enough people in her own area to vote her back in. Plus enough in other areas. May lose a seat here and there. Those split areas. That could go either way. It will depend on the mood of the locals towards her and her party. 

I could live on quarter of what Boris gets. They get paid crazy money. Over here they gave themselves 3 raises in under a year. This whilst others struggle. Some politicians turned it down. Not the big named ones. The smaller ones. They actually asked why they were getting another rise? What have we done to deserve it? You love when this happens. Puts the bigger named people in the spotlight. They refused it, how about you? 

So you also have a bit of back and forth going on with the whole fishing thing again. Just caught some of it. The French again. Bless the woman they had on the line explaining the story. She stated that the French or somebody questioned the manhood of somebody else. Trust the presenter to ask her what she meant. She came straight out and said ' you know, his balls are not big enough '. Sure I will hear more later. The English had sent two Navy ships. But called them back home again. One of the islands they were fishing off of. Jersey or one of them. All about new laws and rules under what Boris agreed to. Did not catch much of it though at the time.

----------


## Otherside

The Isle of Jersey, yeah. Strange one that one. Not actually a part of the UK, but is a crown dependency and they're all British citizens on there, think the UK is responsible for defence though. Never was actually a part of the EU either. Didnt actually get to vote in the EU referendum because of that. But they had some agreement with the EU that ended with brexit. New arrangement was "anyone who was fishing in here before the end of 2020 can continue, please provide proof of this and well let you." Some French boats werent able to provide proof, had one French minister say something along the lines of "well we wouldnt want to cut off Jerseys electric because of this" (which seems a bit of an overreaction), few French fishing boats decided to sail to Jersey to protest, navy decided it needed to sail to Jersey incase these was a blockade. Protest ended, the navy went back home. Dunno about the manhood thing. Been a whole load of silliness. Will likely end with Jersey cutting the French more slack with proof, and the French not cutting off the electric. 

Yeah, they've frozen public sector pay here (again). Effectively a pay freeze when you consider inflation pushing up living costs. With the exception of the medical staff, who are getting a grand total of a 1% pay rise. Medics should quite frankly be getting a lot more than 1% after this last year. Sure in a few years time we'll see "and why dont we have enough nurses? Why are they all going to the US/Australia?" MPs of course, will be not included in this, and theyll get a pay rise. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

> Boris no doubt timed things to perfection. Time frame leading up to the local elections. Open the country just before them and be seen as popular. No dount it will gain his party a few votes. But we still await any more tapes. you can be popular one minute. The next things can come out and people want your blood. That is politics for you. 
> 
> Here they are moaning about the vaccination places. They have soecial places set up. My neighbour did go to one. Is bloody miles away. Yet my own mother got done by our own GP. Thing with the neighbour is she does not believe in the whole Pandemic. So I asked why she even got the vaccine if she thinks Covid is a hoax? Same woman also got tested and gave up her job because of Covid. Still she will say it is all a hoax. Odd woman.



….well, you see what's happened over here in the US.  The Chinese Communist Party did wonders with their timing.

----------


## Cuchculan

One joke you see floating around about Covid is a doctor been asked how long the pandemic will last. He answers ' how should I know. I am a doctor, not a politician '. That is a very common view amongst many. We have had a few doctors struck off the medical list at this stage because they refused to give the vaccine out. Doctors who did not believe in Covid. They never seem to give you any other answer. If they don't believe in Covid, what do they believe has been happening for the past year? Of all the people who were ill and those who died, if not Covid, what did they die from? if they have another answer I would love to hear it. Bit like my neighbour who does not believe in Covid. Yet she has been tested for it. Gave up work because of it. And is not vaccinated against it. If you did not believe in it, surely you would not want a vaccine to protect you against something you claim does not exist. Why get tested if you don't believe in it? 

Back to fishing. Is the bloody Spannish who think they can fish were they like. They always catch more than they are allowed to catch. There is a quota. Spain always goes over that quota. The French are normally not that bad. They normally play by the rules. Seems they had the right to fish were they where fishing. Not doing anything illegal. Game of cat and mouse over electrical power for the Island if you refuse us. Think people would be amazed at how much crap fishing can cause. It has nearly started wars in the past. Lot of people don't understand these invisible borders in the water. That mark the start of waters that belong to one country. And what happens if another country tries to fish in those waters. Spain play by no reules at all. Always in trouble. Few times they simply cut their nets and fled the scene.

----------


## Otherside

Fish was a bit of an obsession here during Brexit. Few people spent a lot of time screaming about fish being stolen. But they sold the fish to the EU. Didnt think "where do we sell this stuff?" The British dont eat the fish in our waters. One a few weeks back was the Norwegians not letting the British fish there anymore. Those waters have fish we do actually eat in them. Scotlands fishing industry been hit hard by Brexit. Quelle surprise, SNP now saying "vote for us, we'll go independent and you can sell your fish to the EU again."

Count has started. Is tense now. But wont see the results till Sunday perhaps. No exit poll, because of covid. 5050 that the SNP will get an outright majority. Will be harder to ignore if that happens. Gonna be a pro-indy Maj by the looks of it anyway, but SNP maj will be harder to ignore. Who knows after that. Gonna be an interesting few years if there is a majority. 

Edit - Turnout is higher this time. Gonna be interesting to see if thats higher pro-union turnout, or higher pro-indy. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I don't thing the ordinary person understands the whole rules of fishing in certain waters. Quotas you can catch. Size of fish you must throw back. If too small, they go back to the sea. For obvious reasons. Spain has always ignored all of this. They are the worst. But Ireland depends a lot on fish too. Is a big market. Worth billions. To lose it would ruin small towns that depend on such things. Most of the work force depends on fishing. 

Big turn out. I guessed there might be. But who it is good for we will have to wait and see. Is more the swing areas that are up for grabs. SNP would have the normal areas they would expect to win. Loyal voters. Then you have other areas who could vote either way. If they want to send a message out against you, the other parties get their votes. Look forward to hearing the final outcome. I remember the fall of the conservative party in England. Then the Tory party fell from grace many years later. It can happen if people are fed up with one party.

----------


## Otherside

So far, not much excitement. SNP so far holding the seats they had before. Gained one from Labour, another from the tories. But can see tactical voting going on - pro-union voters are voting for the most likely pro-Union party that will unseat the SNP. Going to be close.

----------


## Cuchculan

I will probably hear more from you than any other media outlet. Not a watcher of TV. More a radio person. Normally they have the seats they hold no matter what. Same in all countries. Unless the people are really fed up with the government. They might start off high. Lot of normal seats. One or two gains. Then it will slow down and the others will come into play. Be interesting to hear how close anybody gets to the SNP. Will show what their support if like. Any changes in it or not. From the last election to this one.

----------


## Otherside

I would not usually pay much attention to it to be honest - but keeping an eye on this one. Question of independence coming up again and all. Only reason anyone is I think. But they will have to eventually hold a second referendum. Cant just keep saying "we'll hold a referendum, vote for us and we'll do it", and then not. They say theyll do it in the next few years if they win this time. Will have to see if they do. Do think I probably see it my lifetime. Question is when.

No idea how I even would consider voting if I were up there. They make some good points, but they do not seen to want to answer some questions. What happens to the border? Not anywhere near NI level problems, but would still be an issue. What currency? Cannot quite figure out that one, dont seem to have an answer to "you may not be able to use pound."

Edit - Oh, they'll be holding a referendum now and Boris Johnson can take them to the supreme court to stop it.  :popcorn:

----------


## Cuchculan

Do so many people not have to want a referendum? For example, let us say it was only a small amount who were calling for such a thing, it would not be worth while having it. As the majority didn't want it. Bit like with the North of Ireland. When is the right time for one and when is not the right time. Last one here was an all Ireland one. It failed. I think Sinn Fein assumed that people in the Republic would vote yes. but people in the Republic know what will happen if we do have a United Ireland. Loyalists would never accept it. Talking bombs going off in major cities in the Republic. Then there is the cost. Could the Republic afford to take on the North? The answer to that is no. It would break us. UK government gives the North so much every year. The North never turns over a profit. Always a loss. I am sure similar questions will come into play with Scotland. I am sure Scotland is far better off than the North. Money wise. No idea if it gets anything from the UK government? People think it is a simple case of freedom. Have to be able to afford your freedom. Support yourself. Maybe they would look to the EU for grants. But a break away country would most probably have a recession hit them to begin with. As they work out the finances. The border will not be the first thing on the agenda. But it would have to be worked on at some point. Bit of a nightmare really.

----------


## Otherside

Its 5050. Right up there on a knife edge. Itd be 5050 at the moment that it would be a yes. Problem the noes have is that the younger voters are the ones voting yes.

I would not be surprised if they held a referendum, but put a super majority needed clause in it (60%+ yes votes), or another option on the ballot paper (more devolution, but remain a part of the Uk - I suspect that'd beat independence at the moment). Every now and then they bring up more devolution as a solution though and never go through with it.

Heard that - ask people in the Republic if they want a United Ireland and they say Yes. Ask people if they're willing to pay for it, and they say no. Germany had to spend a lot of money on its reunification back when the wall came think down. Think its only started to have finished paying that one off. Think I've heard somewhere else that healthcare is a reason that the soft-Republicans and dont knows would vote no. NHS is a lot lower cost than HSE after all. Legally, I think we have to hold a referendum there if there is a likely yes vote in the North. Is there in the GFA. Dont know if ROI has to accept it. Think ROI has to agree in a referendum. 

Money wise - there would be a hit initially. No doubt about it. Suspect they would be okay in the long run. Not as rich as the UK whole - but then that's the 5th biggest economy in the world with London being an economic powerhouse. They do want to rejoin the EU. How quickly that would happen is anyones guess. Lot of people claim that they wouldnt be allowed for whatever reason, but honestly, if Kosovo and Bosnia can end up on the list of potential candidates with there smogasboard of problems, literally no reason Scotland will not. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

The younger voters change a lot of things the older voters would vote no for. Same sex marriage won here only because of young voters. As did abortion. Most never voted on anything before. Even flying home to Ireland just to vote. Talking from Australia and far away countries. Not even living here. All the older voters voted a big no on both issues. Is what they were used to in their day. Older people are the church goers too. Still follow what the church says. 

Is not just the cost of the North. It would cause troubles. Bombs and shootings. The bombs would be planted down here to try and make a point. Do we really want that down here? Dublin would be the main target as the capital city. Is not worth more loss of life.

Yes we can just about manage to finance the Republic. A lot of it is borrowed money. The North would add about 90 million a year onto that. And you would get nothing back for your 90 million. As the North is always in loss come the end of the financial year. If you could make it even earn money back it might work after a while. But who would want to invest in a place were troubles would be happening again?

I think the EU wants to grow as big as it can. But it has to look at who it is taken in. Again money wise. What state the country is in. You can't accept too many countries that are broke. That makes no business sense at all. That would break the EU. Which would be amusing in some ways.

----------


## Otherside

As expected - will be SNP+Green forming a government. Those both pro-independence parties. SNP saying they will propose legislation for a second ref, and it will now likely pass, and says that UKGov can take them to court to stop it. It will be an interesting few years it seems. 

You not let those abroad vote for a while then? Think we let ours vote for up to 15years after leaving. Let those temporarily away vote. Honestly think 15 is a bit long though. Maybe 5 to 10?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Should be some court case. Will cost millions if people want to put in objections to the Ref itself. Anybody could challenge it. I am sure many will. I think a judge should make one ruling. Making it clear if anybody else wants to come to court the ruling will be the exact same. 

No idea about voting here. Thousands flew back to Ireland just to vote. Do think it should be until you are legal in another country at least. You are legal to vote there now. So no voting here. That takes about 7 years in some cases. Sounds fair too.

----------


## Otherside

I dont know if it will get there - the statement was made to make Boris uncomfortable. "We were elected with a mandate to hold a second referendum and that is what we will do, we will put the legislation in place for that. I'm sure Boris Johnson wouldnt want to take us to court to defy the democratic will of the Scottish people. Scotland willingly joined this union, and to do so would suggest it is no longer a voluntary, but enforced." They will hold off until the pandemic is over a d done with, but they will look to hold it within a few years. 

Now we have Gov saying they wont take Scotland to court. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## CloudMaker

I’m not getting
The modern lie Moderna
The liar Pfizer 
Or the Clotty Johnson

NOT GETTING THE FAUCI OUCHIE, NO MATTER WHAT FLAVOR !!!

----------


## Cuchculan

So William Wallace might at last get his wish. Can others not contest it in a court of law? Say somebody else, not Boris, didn't think it was legal. Could they put a challenge in against it? Not saying it make any difference. More just annoying people who like to challenge everything. They do exist. No matter what the change is, there are always some who want to challenge it in the legal sense. 

As for the vaccines? I will not pretend I am a big fan of them. I see it as let so many take the vaccine and all shall be well. Nobody is forced to take it. That is the important thing to note. I still have no idea what I will do if asked if I want it. I have gotten this far. Not like I do much as a rule anyway. 

Ireland is starting to open up again. The problem? Workers. They can't find workers. People have been getting a PUP payment every week. In the past if work opened up and they signed off, we went back into lockdown again and they had to sign back up for it. Think they are afraid to sign off it. As it takes time to get it again. Fear that we will be locked back down again. Waste of their time going back to work.

----------


## Otherside

They could. May be how it goes if the SNP hold one without Gov okaying it. But if the Gov oks it like last time? It's completely legal, the results will be accepted. 

I'm not so fussed about those who dont want it to be honest. They're free to choose not to, and if there ever was any sort of vaccine passport idea that came into play, I'd be out there protesting with them. More irritated with the ones who feel the need to scream about it in London -  where they dont even live, often coming from places that are nowhere near - and then abuse those wearing masks because they personally do not want to wear them whilst running around wearing yellow stars of David. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I most certainly don't scream about anything at all. Just I know my own body. What can bring other things on. The J&J vaccine, from those who have it makes you feel very bad for about 3 days. Stomach cramps and all of those sorts of things. They want to give that to anybody in their 50's here. No thank you. It will be the first time used in Ireland as well. Prefer to sit back and wait and see if anything else comes along. I am not anti vaccine. Do get my flu jab every year. Just not liking the way it is making people feel. You could argue that Covid would be worse. I would accept that as true. Still prefer to sit and watch and wait.

----------


## Otherside

Not saying you are, just the idiots we have here. 

They could quietly say, "no thank you" and get on with there lives, but nope. They feel the need to travel to London and protest and yell at people who actually live in London about masks and vaccines. 

Its like the people you had in Dublin ripping off masks on the trams? Those are the idiots we have here. 

Sorry, just have a fairly dim view of these people. I've run into them on the trains  back from work and they are insufferable. Do not leave anyone alone, decide to harass those of who are wearing masks, whilst sitting there wearing a handmade Star of David. Lot of us on those trains are commuters - we are completely screwed getting to work if we get a ban from using them and I cant afford the huge amount of fines from not doing so. I doubt they use the trains for anything other than the odd day trip.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I hate those sorts of idiots too. As you rightly say, no thank you, that will do the trick. No need to go any further at all. Like we saw here in Dublin. They were anti maskers. But it is the same people who are against the vaccine and will take to the streets. Which there is no need to do at all. I think this mob didn't want to be told what to do. Anti everything. Lockdown, masks, vaccines. God forbid they did allow people with vaccines to do more. We will have these fools back on the streets again. Getting in the faces of innocent people who just want to get on with things.

----------


## Otherside

I dont know. I do wonder of some of these people do want to be told that they have to have the vaccine. A few are protesting enforced vaccination...something which does not exist in the UK (with the exception of if its needed to enter another country, nothing we can do about that -, we are guests and it is not for us to tell, say, Israel who they can or cannot admit), and which has no chance of passing through parliment - much as Boris would have liked to have had Vaccine Passports. 

Or protesting enforced mass testing - not a thing. 

Theyve made up some fantasy where they live in an authoritarian state where these things exist and that they need to protest against it - often using talking points and conspiracies that come from a certain other country on the other side of the world - which literally have nothing to do with us. ?100, these people will be protesting this in July when all the restrictions are due to be lifted. 

Wouldnt mind so much if all they were doing during these so called peaceful protests was waving a few placards outside of Westminster, rather than harassing people who are trying to get on with there day. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

These types of morons would always find something to protests. If we had no pandemic they would be protesting something else. Is always the same people. Is like they have nothing better to do. Amazing how they can even protests on work day. Some do have jobs. ' Can I take an hour off to protest '. They are never happy with life. Never happy with a normal protest either. Has to end up in a battle with the police or other members of the public. Which, to me, shows their true aim. Fighting. Destroy things. Have to admit they have it nailed down better in the US. The fools who destroy their home towns. Then moan about things not been opened. ' That is because you burned it down '. We see it on a smaller scale. Last protest in Dublin ended up with the riot police getting stuck in. Now they try the whole BLM crap here. Never really took off. Two marches and it died out. That is were they up it in the US. Be like myself and my neighbours burning everything on this road and then still bloody moaning about things. I know it is a very thin line in the US between black and white. Have to thread carefully. Watching your wording. The police are in a no win situation. Let black police arrest black people if that is what it takes. Any excuse to run riot will do. Don't need a cause. Just make something up and protest over it.

----------


## Otherside

Protests here were considered a mass gathering for a while and were illegal under lockdown rules. But got a bit uncomfortable for gov I think after a women was abducted and murdered, people turned up to vigils, pictures appeared in the news of people being arrested.

The BLM ones here - we had a few last year. Ended up pulling a statue down and tossing it in the sea. Then a few people convinced themselves that a statue of Winston Churchill was the next target and that they all needed to travel to London to defend it. Got a bit silly really.

Extinction Rebellion are another lot that seem to pop up every now and then. Hold several days of protests involving people in fancy dress and interpretive dance. Generally cause disruption by sitting places and refusing to move. Like telling us all that the world is going end within the next few year. Then some of them jumped on top of an underground train at rush hour to protest. Got dragged off the top by the commuters. Very strange why they did that. It's an electric powered public transport. You'd think that's what they want people to use, rather than cars. Once had someone glue themselves to the top of a plane. Ryanair probably looked at that and wondered whether it would be feasible to stick passengers on the roof. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Let us change it up for a post. Last night on the radio was a wee Scottish lass talking. Talking about what? The UK plans for a nuclear attack on the UK in the 1980's. Poor girl could hardly keep herself from laughing. The plans were just so stupid. They began by building this amazing bunker. Alas they thought, the Russians probably know about it, so plan B was hatched. This was what to do with those important people. The Government and the Royals. Plan A was this bunker. When it goes on to plan B you begin to laugh. They decided it would be best to go in different directions. Two head that way. Two the other way. Two yet another way. The logic, some will die. Those who survive form a new government. Even had a ferry on a Loch in Scotland for some. Had a special something on the outside of it to make sure any fall out dust didn't stick to the ferry. But she did ask ' what exactly would be left for any government to govern '. Very good question indeed. 

Now there was never a plan for the ordinary people per say. If you had a big house brick up your windows. That would really help against a nuclear bomb. Then a really odd thing about bodies. Each house was to be handed special bags. Somebody died, you put them in the bag and bury them in your back garden. Say what? In other words they were telling the public there would no help at all. You will be on your own. If you lived in a flat complex, you were all but screwed. 

Then there was the part about it was all over. They expected millions of bodies. Their plan was to take them out to sea in ships and sink the ships. They did make out millions of books explaining all of this. But the books never did get sent out to the public. I am sure you could find a copy on the net to read. 

But there is more. The Americans wanted to know the effect of such a bomb on humans. Closest thing, skin wise, is pigs. About the same thickness. But one American general wanted to see what it would do to army uniforms. Get ready for it. He had special uniforms made for the pigs. Then they would simply put them in a test site and blow them up. The poor girl was almost crying with the laughter about the pig uniforms. 

I think in the end they knew there would not be much left if a nuclear bomb did hit. Was both interesting and amusing hearing these plans they had at the ready.

----------


## Otherside

If the nukes are ever fired off, we're all dead anyway. Say Russia had fired one at the US. US would have fired back. Would have wiped us all out. Might have managed to stick a few people in a bunker but how long would they have lasted after that? There would have been no supplies out there. 

Here of these prepper people. Have booked a place in a bunker in case things all go to hell. Doubt theyd be able to drive to those bunkers in time. Quite a few tech bros who seem to be preppers, seem to think if the apocalypse happens theyd be number 1. Dont know why theyd think that.

Me? If the apocalypse happens, fairly sure I'd die. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Here is a link to the UK booklet for the general public. It is kind of pointless. Because they would not survive. Comes with pictures as well. Throw some water over any fires? never would have thought of that one. This fire might be a bit too big. Is worth skimming through to just see what they were telling people. See a picture of a man build a wall were his window is. Again, what is the bloody point? Chances are you are going to be dead anyway. This was the 1980's. Not the 2000's. Might have them firing from many directions these days. back then Russia was the country they feared. The whole cold war thing. 

http://atomica.co.uk/main.htm

----------


## Otherside

So everything indoors reopening next week. As in cafes, bars, restaurants. Much as I've enjoyed sitting outside drinking beer, it will be nice to not be sat in the cold. Cinemas reopening up. And we are apparently allowed to travel next week. Half the countries on the list are either not letting us in though, or are kind of not accessible because you needed a permit to fly there to begin with. About the only ones doable are Gibralatar, Iceland and Portugal. Few newspapers here at the moment are throwing a fit and demanding that Spain and Greece are put on there, because people have booked holidays that aren't refundable for the May half term and they won't be able to go.  :O_O:  Not as if "Spain won't be on the list" wasn't in the news for the last however long providing a hint to that.

On the subject of Boris Johnsons finances - he has been issued with a County Court Judgement regarding an unpaid debt of ?535. Was back in October, still has not been repaid. Apparently not related to the wallpaper fiasco. Do wonder how on earth he's struggling to repay ?535 though on an ?150k salary. How on earth is he that bad with money?

----------


## Cuchculan

Restrictions easing slowly here. We are way behind on vaccinations. So things will not open as quickly. You can get your hear cut. Click and collect places are opened too. Churches are back open. More people allowed and weddings and funerals. One major issue is husbands not been allowed to visit wives who just gave birth. Health experts have said it is fins to do so. Is the hospitals stopping it. Bit of a weird one really. You have the hospitals going against the health experts. Maternity hospitals. They will probably cave in. Too much pressure coming on them. But we are seeing some cases in schools now. Load sent home from school today. Is a case of what to do about kids. Not mentioned for vaccines at all. So do teachers always have to worry? Teachers were not given the vaccine before others. They were told to wait their turn. So most are not vaccinated. Most teachers these days are young enough. Might be a few more months before they get the vaccine. Charity shops are also opened. Bit baffled by that one. They are not exactly essential. Case of when to open what? Most outdoor things are back opened. You can eat outdoors. Problem has been workers. Most get more on the PUP payment. Just my view, but they should see what is opening and begin to cut those who were working for places that are opening again. But some places are happy for staff to get the PUP payment for now. Until they try and make back what they lost. Something has to be sorted out. Is a mess really. As both workers and bosses are in effect scamming the system.

Boris probably forgot. You know him. Probably walked in and got it on his tab. Then it slipped his mind. Or so he will be claiming. That he does not even remember buying it. It was just another Boris moment.

----------


## Otherside

Teachers did not get it early here. They are in the queue based on age/health conditions, same as anyone else. They were not happy about that. Were told that they were less at risk of dying than a 60 year pensioner, they were not going to be prioritized. It slowed down a bit here when second doses had to start. But picked up a bit again. Late thirties now being given an offer in England. Early thirties in Wales I think. 

Another idiotic article about holidays today - "no holidays from those who are flight free". Crying out loud, these people think those countries not are on the can travel list for no good reason? 

Heading to a theme park next week because I have the time off. Load of rules. Distancing means they cant fill the rides up so much. Have to wear masks even though it's all outdoors. Apparently shut them off every now and them to disinfect. Supposedly not letting loads of people in per day. 

Would not surprise me if that was what happened. Wouldn't surprise me either that he didnt know he had a judgment on him until it appeared in the newspapers. Would be funny if Baliffs showed up at 10 Downing Street. Could just take some of the wallpaper off the wall to cover it I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Think the teacher debate will keep going on. To the point were their time comes around to get the jab anyway. if they had of been quicker here with the vaccines, teachers would have all been done by now. Was the government who were slow. Placing orders in for vaccines that were not ready yet. Then delays over the whole blood clot things. There is still a delay doing those in their 50's here. That is how far we are behind. 

I think most Irish people will be staying within Ireland this year. I am sure some might travel to countries they are allowed to go to. But the bulk will stay at home. You would imagine by next year they might actually have a real answer for Covid. Though the coin is still in the air on that one. 

Hope you enjoy your day out. Hope the weather is good for it. Then you can enjoy it all the more. 

We had a top politician sacked for having a go at the Sinn Fein leader. How dumb can people get? I think he forgot that anything he said would be considered a work place issue. He made comments about rhe size of her rear end. Saying she was fat. That was the end of his job. What an idiot.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, that's where we are at in the debate now. Covid is at low numbers here now. Were almost at the point of herd immunity. In a month or two, those in there twenties will be eligable I reckon. Not prioritising was the right thing to do it seems. There is no way around the fact that a 55 year old has a higher risk of death, than a 26 year old teacher with no health conditions that make them higher risk.

Very few countries that are feasible to travel to. Iceland, Gibraltar and Portugal seem to be the only ones you can feasibly go to and not have to quarantine. Israel possibly. Miracle to be honest that we can. They are being overly cautious. These people demanding that there lifestyle choices be catered to so they can go abroad? Fairly selfish. Would have to travel through countries to get to those greenlist places if they're "flight free". Same with those people now throwing a fit because they decided to book a cut price non-refundable package to Spain when the warnings were there. Maybe those countries will be wdded if the situation improves. They're not actually banned from going - they just have to quarantine at home if they want to go - which can make going impossible. 

I'm not a politician, but yeah that's a big no no. I'd be dragged in front of HR if I said that. What an idiot. 

Boris trying to get the court judgement struck out. Claims it is without merit. Looks like it was issued by default because he didnt respond to the form sent out. Of course, because it's been left 6 months, he now has to prove that he has a good reason for not acting on it earlier, as well as that it is without merit in order to get it struck off it seems. If it is legit, then it is a miracle the baliffs didnt turn up. Next button on the website you use to get one of those is the enforce the judgement by sending out baliffs. Would be funny if they did show up. 


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Boris will claim his good reason was Covid. That will get him off the hook. He was dealing with so much at the time. Trying to run a country. Having Covid himself. Lot of excuses he can make up. Ones that, in his position, would be accepted. 

i know people are thinking of the economy. As in other countries. But I think all foreign holidays should be banned until next year. When we have a better picture on how things are shapen up. All this flying here and there is just spreading it around the place. I would consider it high risk. no outer country movement till 2022. Play it safe this year. Who knows what next Winter will bring with it. They are expecting lots. Various illnesses. So they are saying. Mainly illnesses relating to breathing. Have no idea what they are basing all this on. if those who had Covid already are expected to have more problems or what. Nobody does know the long term effects of Covid. Maybe just getting ready in case something hits.

----------


## Otherside

Yep, that is likely what he will say. Not my place to decide if it would be accepted or not. They are not saying what it is for. The CCJ itself is public record. Who made the claim is not. 

It is not econony with these people - it is just wanting a holiday abroad. We all do. So they've gone and booked holidays and now they're moaning that they cannot go. Little excuse for it. The reason they are giving here is variants. We have been warned for months that the continent is behind us in vaccinations and is not in the same place as we are with them and covid. They book anyway. The countries that have been greenlisted are those that are in a similar place to us. Lot will just be staying here though, or going to the Channel Islands. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

All travel should be banned until at least next year. I mean into and from every country. But we know that will never happen. When I mentioned the economy I meant the countries, not the people. Spain want tourists. Tourists are money for them. But their should be a blanket ban on holidays outside your own country. Until we see what next is like. I do think they are making these new strains up. Now we have an Indian strain. If a country gets hit bad, they call it another strain. I do not believe that. All you need do is get hit bad and you will have your own strain. 

Forecast was for all sorts of horrible weather here all week. All we got was sunshine and heat. How do they get it so badly wrong? Like Michael Fish in the UK in the 80's. His so called mild Winter. The UK got its worst snow ever. That was funny back then. He became known for the man who got it so badly wrong.

----------


## Otherside

So now they've come out and said what the judgement is for - is nuts, is what it is. Some women who has sent letters to the Queen, BBC, any sort of media ranting about Boris Johnson and various other conspiracies, then files for a CCJ against Boris Johnson. Seems she sued him for ?500 because of "defamation". Bit odd, not what you usually launch an online claim for. Didn't actually owe her money it seems. Does this a lot apparently. Tried it against other politicians, tried it against large supermarket chains and Royal Mail. But CCJ was issued automatically because the letter was not responded to. Will likely be struck down now, suspect she may she end in court herself now.

Yes, you are right - it should be banned for now. I would much rather we opened up here than we have to lock down again so a few people can go have a week in the sun in a hotspot. Same with some of the touristy places in London. They're desperate for the tourists to come back in. Spoke to a someone in one of the Markets - they are not getting the tourists there who spend huge amounts. It is very strange in London - pretty much deserted in parts of it. Strangely though, the stupid number of souveneer shops have surprised, but then everyone assumed they were just there for money laundering anyway. Happy for now the internal borders are reopening up again here. Hopefully will be able to go visit family in Scotland again, or friends in Wales soon. 

The strains - not uncommon for viruses to mutate. Flu does it a lot. Hence why we have yearly flu jab. Will likely need yearly covid vaccines for the most vulnerable. Seems covid one does it a bit. Here we have "new killer strain, evades immunity, will have to lockdown again!!!" every single time theres a new one. A few weeks later and it turns out that no, it really doesn't evade immunity so much. They are scaremongering more than they should with these new variants.

----------


## Ironman

I got my second shot today (Thursday).  It said that it would be another two weeks before the vaccine completely kicks in.

----------


## Cuchculan

So a crank who does this sort of thing as a rule is now chasing after Boris? I am sure the judges and courts are well used to her. Probably end up in the bin. There are always people like her out there. no idea if they like the publicity or what it is they are chasing. Is an Irish priest who seems to turn up at major sporting events and disrupts them. Why? Nobody has any idea at all. Stopped a runner winning an Olympic gold one year. Ran on the road and grabbed him. next we saw him he ran onto the track during an F1 race. Cars nearing 200mph. He just runs out in front of them. Still trying to figure him out. He is a mystery to everybody. Does he just want his picture in all the papers? Or is there something else to what he is doing? At least with the woman chasing Boris people know what she does and what she is trying again. Won't hold up in court. Not sure if heard much of Boris in the North of Ireland. On the day a judge found that the British army were guilty of killing innocent Catholics. Boris saying how sorry he was that this ever had to happen. There are about another 100 deaths they have to look at. The British army used to blame these deaths on other things. Knock you down in their armoured cars and blame the breaks. For years people have been asking for so many cases to be looked at. 

Here in Ireland one shop they made a whole 39 Euro in a full day. As a rule you might make 39 Euro from one customer. Lot of places have closed down. Result of the longest lockdown. The EU are telling all EU member states they must put tax rates up. Let us sees how that one works out. Who agrees with it and who doesn't. I can see the logic in it from an Eu point of view. If you leave things as they are, you will probably need to borrow more from the EU. Put your taxes up and what you have to borrow will be lower. Will only work out if they all raise the tax rates. 

I do think they are over playing these strains. Told us to get ready for the various strains. Nothing happened after that. you would hear of cases and deaths. They were simply put down as Covid. Not as any new strain of the virus. I do think if Ireland got hit bad tomorrow there would be a new Irish strain mentioned. That is how it seems to work.

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 just for you


50627.jpeg

----------


## Otherside

Imagine saying that in a conversation. "Where do you come from?" "FUK." And how do we describe the people from FUK. FUKish? FUKer? FUKmen? Would you get a passport with the word "FUK" on the front of it? Imagine handing that over to passport control whenever you go on holiday.  :Rofl: 

Got my second jab date here for the end of the month. We were doing 12 weeks here. Then Boris went on tv last night and said they were shortening that to eight weeks, because of the Indian variant. So hell knows now. 

That is the one in the news here. Said last night that it may disrupt things completely reopening in June. They have been getting quite a bit of critism over that - they did not put the travel restrictions in place in time. Held off it seems because Boris was supposed to fly over there for trade talks. Then those were cancelled, the hotel quarantine was put in place, but they held off for a few days. This resulted in everyone who wanted to fly India-UK all coming back at once. One city here the other day that has quite a few cases of the Indian variant said that it wanted to offer it now to everyone over the age of 18 quickly. They were told no.

----------


## Ironman

> @Otherside
>  just for you
> 
> 
> 50627.jpeg







> Imagine saying that in a conversation. "Where do you come from?" "FUK." And how do we describe the people from FUK. FUKish? FUKer? FUKmen? Would you get a passport with the word "FUK" on the front of it? Imagine handing that over to passport control whenever you go on holiday. 
> 
> Got my second jab date here for the end of the month. We were doing 12 weeks here. Then Boris went on tv last night and said they were shortening that to eight weeks, because of the Indian variant. So hell knows now. 
> 
> That is the one in the news here. Said last night that it may disrupt things completely reopening in June. They have been getting quite a bit of critism over that - they did not put the travel restrictions in place in time. Held off it seems because Boris was supposed to fly over there for trade talks. Then those were cancelled, the hotel quarantine was put in place, but they held off for a few days. This resulted in everyone who wanted to fly India-UK all coming back at once. One city here the other day that has quite a few cases of the Indian variant said that it wanted to offer it now to everyone over the age of 18 quickly. They were told no.



OMG!  Back in the day, I called that a "cuss filter bypass"  :Rofl:   It's been a LONG time since I have used that term!   
If the virus isn't getting us, JOEjanHorse is - inflation is going to be a nightmare.  They are predicting so far the worst in 40 years.  He clearly should not have "won" the election.  We just found out that one of our oil pipelines was hacked for ransom....and somebody PAID it!  Bad precedent!!!!

----------


## Otherside

Able to sit indoors in cafes, pubs and restaurants now. As expected, as soon as that happens it is nice and sunny, meaning that sitting outdoors is nice. As opposed to sitting outdoors last week when it was absolutely pouring it down. Ah well. 

Also, it is now legal to hug people. Literally said that. You can hug people now.

Keep warning that the coming out of lockdown June 21 may be delayed because they fucked up sticking India on the redlist when that variant started running rampage, so now we have Indian variant hotspots. 

At a theme park and I feel had a single rider that they cant just slip me on the end of a queue because of social distancing requirements, but eh. Paid for my ticket same as someone else, and everyone else I know is in Wales or Scotland. 

I struggle making friends to begin with (thanks social anxiety). Its near impossible when theres covid 19 restrictions in place limiting what you can do.

Edit - Also discovered - masks are not designed for rollercoaster. It may fall off when you go upside down, causing you to accidentally break the law. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

My state is supposed to lift everything tomorrow, including the health emergency that has been us for over a year.
I got the second vaccine on May 13 and everything kicked in May 27.

Our stores now say that if we have been fully vaccinated we can shop without a mask.  I still see people with masks, but many do not.  
I haven't turned into a chicken or have reacted to anything I hear, so I think I am okay.....for now :troll:

----------


## Otherside

I got my number 2 today as well...guess we will see if I turn into a chicken or not. No difference in restrictions though based on what I can do vaccinated vs not. 

They lift everything here mid June in theory, with the exception of foreign travel. Still be restrictions on that because of variants. Lot of people holidaying at home though this year anyway. Gibraltar (tiny little self-governing British overseas territory south of Spain, think Puerto Rico kind of thing) is selling itself hard as a holiday destination here as "Staycation in Britain, but with the sun". Very tempted by it - is expensive though. 

Going to a wedding in Saturday. Strange rules. Only 50 people allowed. You do not go to the bar. There is table service only, with social distancing. You stay at your table. No music, no dancing. Going to be strange I think. And half the family lives in the US and cant actually travel over without having to quarantine for ten days in the UK so they will attending on Skype.

----------


## Ironman

> I got my number 2 today as well...guess we will see if I turn into a chicken or not. No difference in restrictions though based on what I can do vaccinated vs not. 
> 
> They lift everything here mid June in theory, with the exception of foreign travel. Still be restrictions on that because of variants. Lot of people holidaying at home though this year anyway. Gibraltar (tiny little self-governing British overseas territory south of Spain, think Puerto Rico kind of thing) is selling itself hard as a holiday destination here as "Staycation in Britain, but with the sun". Very tempted by it - is expensive though. 
> 
> Going to a wedding in Saturday. Strange rules. Only 50 people allowed. You do not go to the bar. There is table service only, with social distancing. You stay at your table. No music, no dancing. Going to be strange I think. And half the family lives in the US and cant actually travel over without having to quarantine for ten days in the UK so they will attending on Skype.



It's coming out that it is more likely this virus did come from the Chinese lab.  It's sickening to think that I, along with other people, suffered tremendously online for saying it.  We were dismissed as conspiracy theorists and even banned for it....only to be proven right.  Our main "doctor" was praised by some agency for telling people that it was a natural virus. 

Well, it showed me that I could no longer support a forum I had been faithful to for nearly 16 years.
Even with a new investigation into what happened in China, I firmly believe that the story will not be found from the United States.  I would not be surprised if Australia actually gets a hold of what happened in Wuhan.

----------


## Otherside

> It's coming out that it is more likely this virus did come from the Chinese lab.  It's sickening to think that I, along with other people, suffered tremendously online for saying it.  We were dismissed as conspiracy theorists and even banned for it....only to be proven right.  Our main "doctor" was praised by some agency for telling people that it was a natural virus. 
> 
> Well, it showed me that I could no longer support a forum I had been faithful to for nearly 16 years.
> Even with a new investigation into what happened in China, I firmly believe that the story will not be found from the United States.  I would not be surprised if Australia actually gets a hold of what happened in Wuhan.



Yeah, looks like it could be a virus that managed to escape from a lab over there. Will be interesting to see what happens if they do prove that. Short of a high up official defecting, I dont think we'll get the truth whilst there is the CCP in power. 

Unfortunatley though, I would be surprised if the UK did much more about it other than sanctions - which it already has on China given what is going on in Hong Kong and Xinjiang.

----------


## Ironman

> Yeah, looks like it could be a virus that managed to escape from a lab over there. Will be interesting to see what happens if they do prove that. Short of a high up official defecting, I dont think we'll get the truth whilst there is the CCP in power. 
> 
> Unfortunatley though, I would be surprised if the UK did much more about it other than sanctions - which it already has on China given what is going on in Hong Kong and Xinjiang.



We have too many people here trying to cover for China.  It is the sickest thing I have ever seen.  The fear is anti-Asian crime.  It's the Chinese government that did all of this, not the people.
That same "doctor" I mentioned even supported the kind of activity they did - we apparently even gave China money during the Obama administration.  He had thousands of emails that explained something other than what he touted.

----------


## Otherside

> We have too many people here trying to cover for China.  It is the sickest thing I have ever seen.  The fear is anti-Asian crime.  It's the Chinese government that did all of this, not the people.
> That same "doctor" I mentioned even supported the kind of activity they did - we apparently even gave China money during the Obama administration.  He had thousands of emails that explained something other than what he touted.



Yeah, criticising a regime is different to criticising a people.

So lets put covid aside for a bit - the CCP are not a government that should be defended.They are a government that is literally committing genocide at the moment in Xinjiang. Not sure how much you see about Hong Kong at the moment over there, but they are cracking down very hard over there, quite a few Hong Kongers who've fled because of that.

Not so afraid of criticising the recent batshittery of Belarus's tinpot dictator (Europes last dictator, also  cracking down quite hard, hijacked a plane the other week to arrest someone). Nobody thinks that were criticising the Belarusians when we do that...the CCP should be no different.

----------


## Ironman

> Yeah, criticising a regime is different to criticising a people.
> 
> So lets put covid aside for a bit - the CCP are not a government that should be defended.They are a government that is literally committing genocide at the moment in Xinjiang. Not sure how much you see about Hong Kong at the moment over there, but they are cracking down very hard over there, quite a few Hong Kongers who've fled because of that.
> 
> Not so afraid of criticising the recent batshittery of Belarus's tinpot dictator (Europes last dictator, also  cracking down quite hard, hijacked a plane the other week to arrest someone). Nobody thinks that were criticising the Belarusians when we do that...the CCP should be no different.



Yep - both countries are a total mess.  I don't think we were defending Belarus over here, but China - it's disgusting.  We have one House member who had a Chinese driver for 20 years - a spy.  Another one had a relationship with a Chinese intern that went back to China.  I mean, some of this stuff has to be obvious, but people keep turning a blind eye.  It is going to hit the fan.  All they scream about is "anti-Asian crime" - well, if you mention the government not the people, then it might not be the same.  

I knew this was global bioterrorism via lie by omission.  China's actions were to protect themselves and hurt others.  Many people died in China - far more than they reported.  They initially said as much, too.

----------


## Lucid

Most US media has done a complete 180 on the lab leak theory.It has went from a conspiracy theory to mainstream credible in a hurry.This priming of the US news usually means that US intelligence has found something serious but who knows right?lol 

I do find the US response to the virus disgusting. So much death and destruction could have been prevented with people thinking about others before themselves.

As far as the Chinese government goes well appeasement only goes so far.Ask WW2 era Germany. Curious when they will move on Taiwan.

----------


## Ironman

> Most US media has done a complete 180 on the lab leak theory.It has went from a conspiracy theory to mainstream credible in a hurry.This priming of the US news usually means that US intelligence has found something serious but who knows right?lol 
> 
> I do find the US response to the virus disgusting. So much death and destruction could have been prevented with people thinking about others before themselves.
> 
> As far as the Chinese government goes well appeasement only goes so far.Ask WW2 era Germany. Curious when they will move on Taiwan.



Given what they did with building that little island in the international waters.....creepy times.
The virus ruined things in our country, that's for sure.  That's one of the things China wanted to happen so they would try to get ahead.

----------


## Lucid

> Given what they did with building that little island in the international waters.....creepy times.
> The virus ruined things in our country, that's for sure.  That's one of the things China wanted to happen so they would try to get ahead.




Multiple islands have been built I believe. Truth be told it's a clever move by the Chinese government. An unconventional way of redrawing the lines without firing a shot.Economic power house worldwide. Formidable military in the region.It is still difficult for them to project power world wide though.Taiwan is considered a breakaway rebel province by the Chinese government. North Korea and South Korea are technically still at war.Obvious flash points. 

Proving that Covid 100% was leaked from a lab will be very difficult.Proving if it was done intentionally is nigh impossible.

The real question I think is how to hold them accountable.

----------


## Ironman

> Multiple islands have been built I believe. Truth be told it's a clever move by the Chinese government. An unconventional way of redrawing the lines without firing a shot.Economic power house worldwide. Formidable military in the region.It is still difficult for them to project power world wide though.Taiwan is considered a breakaway rebel province by the Chinese government. North Korea and South Korea are technically still at war.Obvious flash points. 
> 
> Proving that Covid 100% was leaked from a lab will be very difficult.Proving if it was done intentionally is nigh impossible.
> 
> The real question I think is how to hold them accountable.



I don't hold a lot of hope with our government, but I can see the UN and NATO getting involved, unfortunately.

We have a VP blaming our incoming illegal immigration surge on mistreatment of women and climate change, if that gives you any indication about what I am talking about.  It's our President's fault for letting them in!  We know it's to mess with our elections again by bringing in extra votes.  But.....If I hear "root cause" come out of her mouth one more time without going into detail about what it is, I am going to mute her when I see her on my television screen.

----------


## Otherside

I hate saying this - but unfortunatley, I think we are in the long to medium term, heading for a conflict with China. Let's say it invades Taiwan - think if they do, it'd be a while off, least until till they are sure they'd win- good chance the US would get involved. Good chance that Nato would be called on, quite a few would follow the US in. China might well lose. Would be Xi's legacy if he failed. May find himself ousted over that. For now they'll likely huff and puff, but do not much else. 

China is a permanent member of the UN Security Council - so it has a veto. It will almost certainly veto anything against it. 

Illegal immigration - don't know much about the situation in central America over there, dont generally see Central Americans claiming it here (ocean reasons) - mostly get North Africans and Middle Easterners fleeing war. Likely a lot more complicated than the VP says though, at a guess.

 Environments come up a lot though because it's the hot topic at G7 this year (that and tax). So everyone has decided to talk about it. They'll probably agree it's bad, and not do much else. Might well see climate refugees in a decade or so though, moving Northwards from the extreme weather.

----------


## Cuchculan

Hard to explain were we stand in Ireland right now. People coming to Ireland from the UK will have a longer stay indoors. Because of the latest variants. We had gone very soft on UK visitors. I always said too soft. That is should be the same for anybody from any country entering Ireland. 

Vaccination wise? I still think we are doing it too slow. Our government think a different way. We are only a small country. Yet they are only starting on people below the age of 40. Kind of makes me smile. They had said you take what you are offered. Now you can get a jab in your local chemist. They will be making more various types available. Is a bit like having a choice. I did say that would happen. If you had thousands who would accept one vaccine and not another, it only made sense you want those thousands done. So you give them what they want. Better than not having them done at all. 

Nearly all places are opened now. We shall see how the vaccines are working. First bit of shopping earlier this week in a clothes shop. Last time would have been over 6 months ago. When they let them open for the Christmas. Which was a disaster. Everywhere has been shut for about 6 months. But if we take before Christmas, they were shut for about 5 months then. So 1 month out of the past year they were allowed to open. Hence it is known we had some of the toughest restrictions in the world. 

Now we sit and watch. See how things play out. It will take a month or two to know. Hospitals are reporting zero Covid cases for the first time since the pandemic began. Case of watch this space.

As for China. I do think somebody should invade China. And everybody should back them. Unless China is honest about were this whole bloody Covid thing came from. Nobody buys the whole Bat story any more. I hear they have a new vaccine now. I am sure it is easier for them as they know the history of Covid. Which they are not telling anybody else. I know what I say about invading them and making them talk is in jest. If they were to go to war with a neighbouring country it would be a good excuse to jump in. We have seen countries get involved in wars against the wishes of NATO and the UN before. Mainly the US and the UK. So what would stop them this time? I know Biden is more of a talker. Well he tries to talk. Poor man. More of a diplomat would be the right word. That is the way it seems to go in the US with the two main sides. Bush and Trump would jump at the chance of a war. Obama and Clinton, although wars were had, they were diplomats. If they could get an answer a different way they would. Biden would be the same. Try talking first and for as long as possible. No jumping straight in.

----------


## Otherside

So, the UK Situation -

Delta/Indian Variant is here...because they didn't put India on the redlist right when it was out of control. This is where returns who were not British/Irish/UK Residents were not allowed to enter, and those who entered had to quarantine for 10 days in a hotel. Which raises the question of what the actual [BEEP] that hotel policy was for if not for "preventing variants of concern from seeding in the UK." Supposedly because Boris decided that in the post-brexit era, a trade deal with India would look very good and he wanted a photograph with modi. It is nuts - the surrounding countries were redlisted because of the variant. But not India. It is elsewhere now as well. Looks like Portugal decided to cordon off Lisbon because of delta. I would not be surprised to see similiar elsewhere soon.

Travel is a bit off for most - you want to enter? You will need a test. Multiple, actually. Pay for that yourself, mind. Healthcare being free if it's actually needed for a medical reason. They are not cheap. At best, you're reentering from a "Green" country. There are not so many of those that are actually feasible to get to - those that are are Gibraltar and Iceland. Now to get back from one of those places? You need a test before you board the plane. Average cost? ?50. This can be a lateral flow, the "in 30 mintues" quick ones. Then you get back. You need a test on day 2. Have to book that in advance. A full PCR this time. Cost of this? Average ?120. This is for everyone over the age of 11, regardless of vaccine status, so multiply that by however many people in the family are travelling. This doesn't include the costs of tests to enter whatever country you are going to. Also not free. Costs go up even further if you go to an "Amber" country. More tests needed if you come from there, and you will have to quarantine at home for 10 days. If you go for a week away? Well it's feasible if you work from home, but a lot of employers won't let you take more than 10 days off in a row.

Add to this Portugal - taken off the greenlist at short notice. Caused panic. So those over there had a few days to book a test in Portugal and get that done, then get on a flight before the greenlist deadline. A lot missed, and were hit with the Amber "must quarantine" rules. Questions now being asked by anyone else going abroad. "What if this happens to me? Can I really afford to be sat at home for an extra 10 days if my country is amberlisted?" So a lot of bookings have switched over to a week in the Channel Islands, apparently. 

Most things are open here - rules in place regarding wearing masks, in theory we're supposed to socially distance. They have sped up the gap between the 2 vaccines now - down from 12 weeks to 8. Opened up vaccine bookings officially to 18+ now in England. Website crashed when they did that. So much for "the young won't get vaccinated."

----------


## Cuchculan

So far we have only had 14 cases of the Delta variant. That is why tighter restrictions were put in place for those coming from the UK. The cases we had here, most had arrived from the UK. Head medical expert said there is no pressure on anybody to get the vaccine. But those who do will be able to live a normal life again. Is that not pressure? One of those statements we just laughed at. Dublin is still crazy. All the fighting on the streets still going on. Ramdom strangers attacking people. Then we have the planned stuff. Police versus rioters. Place has just gone craxy. Were hospital are reporting no Covid patients, there is an increase in people with stab wounds and others with various injuries after some crazy attack. People might be getting pissed off over everything. But the way they are taken it out on innocent people is just wrong. 

We see the North too. DUP gets a new leader. What does he do after a week? He stands down. All got to do with him not been hard line enough. I did say a while back they wanted somebody more hard line. This whole Irish language bill came into play again. The North not actually having any say in it. It was going to be passed by the British government. So the new DUP leader was seen as weak by those in his party. He had to appoint a first and second person to take office in the North. He picked himself and his friend. As a rule the party gets to vote. He had no choice but to stand down. So now they have a certain time frame to find another leader. All going to be about who will stand up to the British government. Be more hard line. Biden had a word with Boris about the North. Talking about a trade deal between the UK and the US. That is will happen. But he has to keep his word, that he gave, about the North. Make what you want out of that. Open ended sort of wording. Sounded like Biden was saying the trade deal is there is you do right by the North.

----------


## Cuchculan

Little added extra about the North. Loyalist terrorists put a statement telling the DUP that they are not allowed deal with politicians from the Republic and to not give Sinn Fein any concessions at all. This is the DUP that have always claimed to have no links with Loyalists at all. This should get interesting.

----------


## Otherside

Biden is of Irish descent, isn't he? Huge Irish lobby over there. But it was always there - do not screw with the Northern Irish peace, we will veto any US-UK deal if you do that. Biden is just being a lot more blunt and explicit about it. My opinion on this? Boris and co will make an awful lot of noise about it, but they will eventually come to an agreement with the EU on reducing checks. Probably a fudge of some sort at the eleventh hour. DUP will probably still throw a tantrum about that. They will probably be ignored here. 

The Irish language act? Well played by Sinn Fein. Go around DUP to get it passed. Will likely pass parliment. Not the only place that would have such legislation. Welsh Language Act is in place in Wales that does the same thing there. Do have blunders with that one though when some idiot decides to rely on Google Translate. Once had the store near me translate "Alchohol free" to "Alchohol, no cost".

It is a race now here with delta - get as many people jabbed fast, get people there second doses. Seems to be younger people getting it now rather than the older had two doses. Deaths still fairly low from it. Turned quite a few football stadiums in London into walk ins open to all 18+. Huge queues at those.

Edit - On the China front? Rumours here that there was a high level defection from China to US...and handed over information about where covid came from. Seems that why there is an investigation.

----------


## Cuchculan

One side in the US always seem to have Irish connections. The other side don't. Always the way it has been. The diplomats / nice ones have their Irish roots. Ones who liked a good war and no talking never had any Irish roots at all. Good way to get the Irish vote. The Irish language act is already passed and has to be implemented by a certain date. Nothing the DUP can do about it. Other than moan. That was one reason the new leader was out before he hardly sat down. He had to approve it. Not something hard line members liked. Loyalists hated it even more. Hence they got involved. 

Is a speed up on the second doses of the AZ vaccine here too. We have a few cases of the Delta variant. Better safe than sorry. I do think if they knew were Covid really came from they would be able to start looking in the right places for an answer. I do hope there is at least sanctions placed on China. For not been honest from the start. With all the deaths it has caused. 

Boris wants his trade deal with the US. He made his promises about the North. Changed his mind at the last second. Playing games with the EU. So to have Biden get involved is good for everybody except Boris. Kind of like asking ' what is it to be then '. One or the other.

----------


## Ironman

> One side in the US always seem to have Irish connections. The other side don't. Always the way it has been. The diplomats / nice ones have their Irish roots. Ones who liked a good war and no talking never had any Irish roots at all. Good way to get the Irish vote. The Irish language act is already passed and has to be implemented by a certain date. Nothing the DUP can do about it. Other than moan. That was one reason the new leader was out before he hardly sat down. He had to approve it. Not something hard line members liked. Loyalists hated it even more. Hence they got involved. 
> 
> Is a speed up on the second doses of the AZ vaccine here too. We have a few cases of the Delta variant. Better safe than sorry. I do think if they knew were Covid really came from they would be able to start looking in the right places for an answer. I do hope there is at least sanctions placed on China. For not been honest from the start. With all the deaths it has caused. 
> 
> Boris wants his trade deal with the US. He made his promises about the North. Changed his mind at the last second. Playing games with the EU. So to have Biden get involved is good for everybody except Boris. Kind of like asking ' what is it to be then '. One or the other.



Our eastern side is more European and our western side is a bit more Asian and our southern side is Hispanic.  It does kind of generalize, though.  

It's good for everybody except our JOEjanHorse.  HE has made us Doormat to the World.  We have people flooding in our country unchecked.  They won't go to the border because (1) they don't want to take responsibility and (2) this is how the Democratic Party gets their power.  They think all these people are going to vote for them.  They are all not even from Central America!

----------


## Cuchculan

Next stage in opening the country up looks like it will be put off for a while. Blaming the Delta variant. Shows how much they trust the vaccines. If the refuse to open things up fully now, will it ever happen? People will get fed up. They are already fed up. If there was an election tomorrow this government would be out the door. Have to take a risk at some point in time. See how things play out. Can't keep on going as we are going.

----------


## Otherside

Funny you should mention that- had a byelection in a parliamentary seat not far from where I live. Usually votes for Boris's party. Has done for the last fifty years. This time? Voted Liberal Democrat. Completely out of the blue, polling said that wouldnt happen. Now a whole load of other reasons why they did that, but "incompetently managed the covid crisis" and "delayed coming out of lockdown" (delta) no doubt tipped the balance. Probably wont be repeated at a byelection in another part of the country this month. 

Dominic Cummings has started a Twitter account. Started doing AMA sessions, made a newsletter. Boris is a "gaffe machine", the government is in the entertainment industry. Really doesnt seem to like the health minister. Lot of criticism for him. I think if someone asked him "who shot JFK?", his answer would be "the health minister".

Edit - New one here. Cases are highest in 20-29 (not vaccinated yet.) Lowest in those who have had 2 already.case numbers are up again - at February levels, but by the looks of it, numbers ventilated + deaths aren't at the level we had pre-vaccibate the vulnerable.

----------


## CloudMaker

Pretty convenient the Delta variant pops up right when things are supposed to go back to normal! They never planned on getting back to normal imo. They even made up a ‘delta plus’ variant already. They’ll just keep making up new variants so you have to get the boosters every year. Big money to be made. Lockdowns also keep small businesses from being able to compete with the rich companies. 

Speaking of money governor gruesome announced in California he was going to use our tax money to pay all the back owed rent for everyone who hasn’t paid it this whole time! OMG!!! I guess [BEEP] ME SIDEWAYS for paying mine responsibly. I’m so sick of this state I can’t wait to retire and move

----------


## Cuchculan

I am sure we will see even more variants before this is all over with. I think I said in an earlier post, if it hits another country bad, they say it is a new variant. Different from all the other variants. Lord knows how many variants we will end up with. I see it as a fall back excuse if things don't go right. Say the vaccines fail. That would make the health experts look bad. Make the government look bad too. Let us all blame the new variants. In other words they have not got a clue about how things will work out. Strange thing about here in Ireland is that they clearly stated that the next leg of the easing of restrictions might be cancelled because of the Delta variant which there are a lot of cases of in Derry. That been in the North of Ireland. They say it will take over as the main strain of Covid. No idea why they used the North of Ireland as an example. 

As for any elections? First one we have will see Sinn Fein in power. They learned from the last election. They will run more people this time around. This government is hated by most of the country. As a rule in local elections people tend to vote against the government. Kick up the rear end for them.

----------


## Otherside

The opposition is useless, so they might well still win here gone from full on socialist to useless. But they could lose the South to the a third party, the Liberal Democrats. Lot of anger here with Boris. I would put money on my seat turning lib dem next time. Not just covid. Load of other reasons. But mismangement of it was the straw that broke the camels back. 

Wasting money on a royal yacht here. No clue why. Rumours of pensions getting cut. Can only afford to give medics a pay rise of 1% apparently. And my tax money is going to buy a 200mil yacht. Royals dont even seem to want the yacht. 

Dom now seems to have sent pictures of the health secretary having sex with his aide to the front page news. Really doesnt seem to like the health secretary much. Hell hath no fury like Dominc Cummings scorned.

----------


## Cuchculan

Dom will topple that Government if he really wants to. I am sure he has a lot more. Especially if he has such pictures. 2 people having sex. Did the man hide in wardrobes or something? 

People love to waste to money. Big one here is a new hospital. Will it ever really be built? Cost has gone up by the millions. One person said they would be better off tearing down what is built and getting a cheaper contracor in to do the job. Just all wasted money. 

As for Covid? Is all about the Delta Variant. Get fed up listening to it to be honest. So I don't. I turn off the news.

----------


## Ironman

> The opposition is useless, so they might well still win here gone from full on socialist to useless. But they could lose the South to the a third party, the Liberal Democrats. Lot of anger here with Boris. I would put money on my seat turning lib dem next time. Not just covid. Load of other reasons. But mismangement of it was the straw that broke the camels back. 
> 
> Wasting money on a royal yacht here. No clue why. Rumours of pensions getting cut. Can only afford to give medics a pay rise of 1% apparently. And my tax money is going to buy a 200mil yacht. Royals dont even seem to want the yacht. 
> 
> Dom now seems to have sent pictures of the health secretary having sex with his aide to the front page news. Really doesnt seem to like the health secretary much. Hell hath no fury like Dominc Cummings scorned.







> Dom will topple that Government if he really wants to. I am sure he has a lot more. Especially if he has such pictures. 2 people having sex. Did the man hide in wardrobes or something? 
> 
> People love to waste to money. Big one here is a new hospital. Will it ever really be built? Cost has gone up by the millions. One person said they would be better off tearing down what is built and getting a cheaper contracor in to do the job. Just all wasted money. 
> 
> As for Covid? Is all about the Delta Variant. Get fed up listening to it to be honest. So I don't. I turn off the news.



Well, we have our own over here - BLUNTer Biden and his three laptops: machine names SEX, DRUGS, and ROCKNROLL.  He's had pictures of him with a bong in his mouth passed out, him on a bed with two women and a dog jumping up, one apparently with M&Ms candies on his weewee - he's like 50, grow up!

@CloudMaker
 - I heard Gov. Gruesome banned Kalifornians from flying to Florida.  That man is so recalled, it's not even funny.  The man is a total sleaze right up to his slicked-back hair.

I got a message from my Bureau of Motor Vehicles.  After the pandemic relaxed licensing a bit, as of July 1st, we can get a $150 fine if our driver's license and car license plate stickers are not up to date.  I just got my 2022 sticker for my birthday when it expired last week.  My new driver's license was made in August, 2020 - two months late due to Corona.  I am all good.  Apparently, I can fly with my new license, too *rolls eyes*

----------


## Cuchculan

Ireland remains the only country in Europe and beyond that still has certain restrictions in place. All other countries and back open. Our government refuses to take any chances. They blame the delta variant. Hardly any cases in Ireland. They say but if we fully open up there will be loads of cases of it. Some experts have told them that keeping certain places closed will not stop any new variant spreading. In other words it will happen anyway. 

In this image we are the country in red. 

204639724_10223237636402497_2941390848139403777_n.jpg

My own opinion on this? I don't think the government trust the people. Simple as that. But as you can get take away pints from pubs, you have hundreds of people gathering outside of pubs. Enough to make any variant spread very easily. In Dublin you have areas with a lot of pubs close together. Try and imagine hundreds of people all outside these pubs. No room to move. So it is not like the government is solving any problems keeping these restrictions in place. Just means instead of inside these places, the people will all be gathered outside the places. Which has also lead to fighting in the past.

----------


## Otherside

My license has been expired since August last year. Keep getting letters every now and then saying it is valid until I hear otherwise, been delayed because of covid. Dont drive though, so not so a huge pain. But I can no longer use it to board a plane. Had to drag my passport along to board one up to Scotland the other week. Bit of a pain. 

Health minister Hanky Panky has resigned. His marriage is also probably over. Got to feel sorry for his wife and kids. Apparently it was picked up by a camera hidden in the smoke detector. Sure there will a lot of uncomfortable "what else did dom pick up?" people in government at the moment. Would bet more will come out. 

They are saying they will not extend restrictions here again beyond July. We will see. Not convinced that they wont. Is frustrating is what it is.

Had discussion this weekend with a few friends - consensus from a lot is that they will walk if they have to go back full time. Work yet to announce what it will do. Rumours of more flexibility, but who knows. US office has started asking employees there if they are vaccinated. UK side so far has not, but we will see. Boss thinks that may be illegal to do though here. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

What we have here is NPHET saying there will be a 4th wave. That by September we will have over 200,000 new cases. Talk about trying to frighten those who would worry about such things. The same idiots said last we would have 2.5 million cases. They were close. Only out by about 2.3 million. That is how far off the mark they were last year. So should we listen to their new figure about later this year? Nobody really is. If a new variant takes off it will spread anyway. Not just in places you eat food and drink. Last week we saw the video of hundreds gathered in town. Why are they there all together? Because there are no places opened. Open places up and that crowd will be spread across a lot of other areas. As this seems to be their new meeting place. 

Good of your health minister to kiss and cuddle right under a CCTV camera. How dumb was he? What made me laugh was they only claimed he broke all his own rules. Not that he was cheating on his wife. Sack him for breaking his own rules.

----------


## Otherside

We are being told we are in a third wave. And that there will be a fourth in the winter - they  are focussing on the wrong thing by focussing solely on case numbers  here. See this here - what is the difference between the UK and the  others on there that are also high? Can see it with Spain as well. There is a high case rate thanks to delta, but  deaths still remaining down, the hospitals are not overloaded as they  were with those numbers before. Little reason or us to slide back into a lockdown.

We had Scotland ban people travelling to and from the city of Manchester (Northwest England). Mayor was furious. Demanded compensation for all the people in Manchester who'd have to cancel Scottish holidays. Pointed out that there is not so great case numbers up in some parts of Scotland either. Asked why they hadn't bothered to call him about it first. Scottish first minister said that he could always call her up to discuss it if he wanted. All seems to have quieted down now though. How do you enforce that one though anyway? How do you police who - and who has not - come up from Manchester? No checks travelling within UK. Was an odd one.

So  heard rumours over there they're considering restricting indoor   dining/pubs to those who have had both vaccines or a previous infection?   Seems like a good way to encourage the young to hold chicken pox   parties.

----------


## Cuchculan

Few things called off here again. Communion and confirmation. Though in some areas they already had them. With no ill effects. But the new ban was only brought in yesterday. They are trying to keep indoor stuff closed for a few more months. Somebody call an election. Please. This lot would be out on the first count. People are fed up with them and asking who is really running the country? NPHET or them. Not like they are giving anybody any good news either. Try to lift the spirits of the country. They don't know how to do that. 4th wave with over 200,000 new cases. Just what everybody wanted to hear. There are calls for a third dose of the vaccine on top of the first two. No idea about that one. Some are saying it would protect people even more. Others are saying it would do more harm than good. Shows how much they talk to each other. When one says it is good and another says it is bad. Have had a few people on the radio who had the delta variant. But they were all from the UK. They are doing their best to frighten people. Seems only people vaccinated will be allowed do certain things. Owners of certain places do not agree with this as they want to make up for lost money and time. Some places have been closed for 11 months out of the last 12 months.

----------


## Otherside

They are giving third jabs in autumn to the old people - not before seconds though, and its opened up now to all over 18. Supposedly going to let the 2 jabbed go abroad to Amber list areas without quarantining, and the egates at the border will now recognize the QR code saying you've had two. Bet you it won't though. Only for UK residents though. Not for others. Not so many tourists here. The tourists are mostly staycationers. 

Lot of places are open here. Mostly normal for now it seems. Mask + scan QR to check in for test and trace is a minor thing for me. But then I dont go to places such as nightclubs, big sporting events, festivals. Hopefully will not go backwards. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

What I think they are trying to do here is put the fear of God into people, to make them get the vaccine. All the talk is when this delta variant will spread and how much more deadly it will be. At the same time they are trying to push their vaccine. They have moved down to an age group that might say no to it. How to make them take it? Doom and gloom about what is to come. Only thing that might save them is the vaccine. Lot of food places have come out and said they will let anybofy in their places. Not just those with vaccines. I figured this would happen. They have lost so much money already. But there is talk of keeping certain places shut till September. This will cause a lot of trouble. Lot of places will have to close for good. They have spent a lot of money getting their places ready to open, only to be told they can't open. This has happened a few times now. We saw our health minister talking about the dangers of the virus, whilst using his face mask to clean his glasses. This live on TV.

Quck eidt to add in that they offering young people 150 Euro to take the vaccine.

----------


## Otherside

During lockdowns 1 and 3 we had the scare stuff to keep people indoors. Did work - Up until the point that Mr Cummings decided he needed to get in a car and drive four hours up the motorway with his wife and child whilst he was actually infected in order to "test his eyesight." 

Had Stuff like this pop up all over - on TV, on any online ads, where ads would be on the streets - 



Don't think I've seen any vaccine related though. 





> Quck eidt to add in that they offering young people 150 Euro to take the vaccine.



Are young people even eligible over there at the moment? 

They did a lot of "we encourage young people to get the vaccines" when the bookings portal was still only open to those 40 and above, made it seem as though they weren't getting it by choice. Then when they opened up the bookings to younger people, the site crashed because of how many people tried to get on at once, and they had huge queues at the drop in centres. 

But unlike a lot of the rest of the world, the scare stuff isn't really needed here. Not so many who won't. And a few who decided that they'd take it once they realized that there week on the Costa Del Sol might be at risk (not even a UK policy there). 

When they were debating the vaccine passport here - never was going to pass, don't think it even went to a parlimentary vote - lot of places said they wouldn't check. To much of a problem for them. And the idea of having them in nightclubs gave everyone a good laugh. Were they going to fill those places with pensioners? Not usually pensioners who go to nightclubs. It is the young who do that.

----------


## Cuchculan

At first we had certain places only you had to go to get the jab. Now nearly all Chemists are doing them. Mainly the J&j vaccine. I do believe we just heard more BS this morning. That the J&j vaccine is 85% effective against the delta variant. Love to know how they arrived at that answer. Just so happens that is the vaccine they want to everybody to get. 

Youngest people will in a few weeks. Sort of no pecking order now. If you want it quicker you go to the normal places they are giving it out. If you want to wait, you simply get it at your chemist. All bloody doom and gloom. About the thousands who will die. At the same time they are urging people to head outside. So frighten them first and then tell them to leave their houses. Makes a lot of sense that. I am sure some people would be frightened. Afraid to leave their houses. Be it older or those who have health problems. Their whole approach is wrong. 

I can't see the whole vaccine ID card here either. Too much trouble. Owners of places have said NO to the whole idea. Even had one refuse people who had been vaccinated. I kid you not. Was just a shop. Made me smile. The sign in the window. Vaccinated people not allowed in this shop.

----------


## Otherside

Piece of paper arrived today that is apparently proof of status that I can use to travel abroad. No idea if it's UV'ed or not, and apprently the barcode on it shows something, but it does look as though it'd be very easy to fake if you just opened up Microsoft Word. Wonder if we'll see news stories about people detained at the border for faking proof of vaccination. 

I don't think we are using the one jab J&J here. Is Pfizer, Moderna, Astrazeneca here. Few people got the Indian Covishield, but apparently the same as AZ, just made in India. All 2 jabs. They are saying 8 weeks minimum between the two. They increased the wait period because of the British Variant running rampant in January to get more first jabs done. Some places have been giving out 2nd ones less than 8 weeks and getting told off for it. Same time, we are being told that we need second jabs done to defend against delta. Rumours been that they will let those of us with 2 jabs who get contact traced not isolate. Just test each day instead. 

This is the delta data we are seeing here - cases definatley up, hospitalizations rising but still considerably lower than British Variant, but deaths still staying down. Have a few keep telling us we should go back in lockdown over it. Always been told lockdowns were a tool when things got close to overload to prevent that from happening. Swear a few of these people seem to actually enjoy lockdowns.



Edit - kids have apparently discovered that if you squirt lemon juice on a lateral flow test strip, it comes back positive and it's literally illegal for them to go to school for the new few days until a PCR comes back negative. So, they're squirting lemon juice on lateral flows to skip school

----------


## Cuchculan

The whole think about Ireland is they are trying to frighten people about the new strain and them coming out with the J&J is the best vaccine to fight the new strain. Simply because it is the J&J they are handing out. If they were handing the AZ vaccine I am sure they would tell us the AZ was the best againt the delta strain. If you get what I mean. I seriously don't believe they know the real answer to that question. But to try and make you get the vaccine, they are making stuff up. Bit like saying the other vaccines are no good against the delta strain. this is the one you need. In India I am almost certain they used the AZ vaccine. Know that from forums. Few Indians on the forums. All they talk about is the AZ vaccine. 

Have a few neighbours from foreign countries who are going back home for a holiday. Crazy if you ask me. One to Romania and the other to Turkey. Not something I think I would do at a time like this. Each to their own. Then we have the people locals have not seen in a long time. All wondering if they are sick. You see them every day. Then no sign of them for over a month. 

Laughing at the school kids. Very smart of them. School has just ended here for the Summer. They did keep them in a lot longer than normal this year because they only just went back. Some wanted them to stay in school without any break for the Summer. It was the teachers who moaned. Even though they had been off work for months too.

----------


## Ironman

They are worried that the lefties are going to scream about the Delta Variant after our Independence Day weekend (July 4th - our country is 245).  
People are going to wear masks, and kids will have to wear masks and put themselves into Carbon Dioxide danger.  Teens passing out while wearing masks during a race.  I know I would pass out while running the streets if I had a mask.
The thing would be heavy on my face and I would end up with DIAPER RASH ON MY FACE.

?.I got vaccinated - I got my shots.  Leave me alone, lefties!

----------


## Otherside

> The whole think about Ireland is they are trying  to frighten people about the new strain and them coming out with the  J&J is the best vaccine to fight the new strain. Simply because it  is the J&J they are handing out. If they were handing the AZ vaccine  I am sure they would tell us the AZ was the best againt the delta  strain. If you get what I mean. I seriously don't believe they know the  real answer to that question. But to try and make you get the vaccine,  they are making stuff up. Bit like saying the other vaccines are no good  against the delta strain. this is the one you need. In India I am  almost certain they used the AZ vaccine. Know that from forums. Few  Indians on the forums. All they talk about is the AZ vaccine.



Covishield,  yes. Indian made AZ. But it might not be accepted by some countries as  proof of vaccination, because the Indian one has not been approved. Is  the discussion here. Lot of people crying murder, why were they given  this when other countries won't accept it, why did the UK use those  vaccines because they won't be able to travel with them. You'd think  that we were only vaccinating so they can go to a Greek Island from the  sounds of some of them. Selfish idiots. Were in a bad place a few months  back. Thats why we used them.





> Laughing at the school kids. Very smart of them. School has just  ended here for the Summer. They did keep them in a lot longer than  normal this year because they only just went back. Some wanted them to  stay in school without any break for the Summer. It was the teachers who  moaned. Even though they had been off work for months too.



I will admit, probably would have done it when I was 13.  ::D: 

Given it a go, and sure enough, squirt lemon juice on the test strip and it shows positive.





> They are worried that the lefties are going to scream about the Delta Variant after our Independence Day weekend (July 4th - our country is 245).  
> People are going to wear masks, and kids will have to wear masks and put themselves into Carbon Dioxide danger.  Teens passing out while wearing masks during a race.  I know I would pass out while running the streets if I had a mask.
> The thing would be heavy on my face and I would end up with DIAPER RASH ON MY FACE.
> 
> ?.I got vaccinated - I got my shots.  Leave me alone, lefties!



Masks never been needed outdoors here - risk of spreading outdoors isn't such a huge problem. Its only indoors. 

They are supposedly going to get rid of that requirement in a few weeks time. We will see. They are lot more cautious here it seems than over with you.

----------


## Cuchculan

I do think every new case from now on will be classed as this delta variant. Was explaining to my own mother we will see a few cases a week or two after things open back up. Is to be expected. More people shopping again. You can go watch a film. That one is strange. How long is a film? Hour and a half? But you are not allowed open pubs to anybody until, maybe, mid July. Were is the sense in that? Still a lot of people in a cinema. Baffles me at times. As that seems to be the only indoor activity that is allowed at the moment. Is there any difference between sitting in a cinema and sitting in a pub or a Cafe? 

Very rare you see anybody on the streets with a mask on here. One or two maybe. More just for indoor places only. I certainly could not imagine jogging with a mask on. How are you meant to breathe? 

They had a small music festival here yesterday. It proved Antigen testing fails badly. As a few came back positive. Forcing the people to have real tests done. Have to say quicker than normal tests too. They came back negative. That sort of testing is now up in the air. If it is going to throw back wrong results. This was a test run with it. Positive for negative people. Big fail.

----------


## CloudMaker

Im already hearing about a Lamda strain OMG. I guess Delta wasnt scary enough to get as many people to take the vaccines as they want. 
They kept targeting 70% vaccination by July 4th and that didnt happen. They claim its like 60% but I think theyre just making that up to pressure people into feeling left out. Nobody I know at work has gotten it either. 
Look up the Georgia guide stones. Thats what theyre planning. Scary stuff IMO

----------


## Cuchculan

We are been told the 4th wave has begun here. Lets us use some logic for a moment. Our very long lockdown only lifted a couple of weeks back. To me these are early cases of that lockdown ending. No different from when they tried lifting lockdowns in the past. No surprised to hear of yet another variant. 

201251443_10158876336670100_4909710703382684522_n.jpg

Odds are we will end up with 19 variants. The hint was in the name all along.  ::D:

----------


## Ironman

> Covishield,  yes. Indian made AZ. But it might not be accepted by some countries as  proof of vaccination, because the Indian one has not been approved. Is  the discussion here. Lot of people crying murder, why were they given  this when other countries won't accept it, why did the UK use those  vaccines because they won't be able to travel with them. You'd think  that we were only vaccinating so they can go to a Greek Island from the  sounds of some of them. Selfish idiots. Were in a bad place a few months  back. Thats why we used them.
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit, probably would have done it when I was 13. 
> 
> Given it a go, and sure enough, squirt lemon juice on the test strip and it shows positive.
> 
> 
> ...



They assumed that most of us have been vaccinated.  We should be fine from the Delta Variant - I haven't had to worry about it.  Other countries, it's still shaky.  I noticed watching a clip of my favorite Hungarian Championship Wrestling in Budapest that their crowd wasn't wearing masks, although it could have been larger if there were more vaccinations.  It was their first big event in ten months. - A Dicsős?g Napja - "Day of Glory"  ::   They had to cancel an event in November - V?res November - "Bloody November".  It was neat to see people out and about.

@Otherside
 - that's the first I have heard about a "Lambda" strain.  At this rate, they only have 22 Greek letters left.  That spiel about going out and dying.....that's how we got our wonderful President  :;): .

----------


## Otherside

> They assumed that most of us have been vaccinated.  We should be fine from the Delta Variant - I haven't had to worry about it.  Other countries, it's still shaky.  I noticed watching a clip of my favorite Hungarian Championship Wrestling in Budapest that their crowd wasn't wearing masks, although it could have been larger if there were more vaccinations.  It was their first big event in ten months. - A Dicsős?g Napja - "Day of Glory"   They had to cancel an event in November - V?res November - "Bloody November".  It was neat to see people out and about.
>  @Otherside  - that's the first I have heard about a "Lambda" strain.  At this rate, they only have 22 Greek letters left.  That spiel about going out and dying.....that's how we got our wonderful President .



Most of here have been vaccined - very, very low hesitancy here. Appears to be working - cases are up, but deaths and hospitalizations are down still, not up at where they with they were with the Alpha/British wave. Suspect that is why we delayed reopening - to see if that was what was happening. Any rate, looks as though we are lifting everything in a few weeks, with the exception of travel restrictions.

Hungary has a significant portion vaccinated with sinopharm/the chinese one. Looks like it doesn't work so well - last I heard the mayor of Budapest had started offering antibody testing to those who'd had it, had quite a few who came out with having zero/very low antibodies. Hopefully doesn't end badly for them. 

Was Cloudmaker who mentioned Lamdba. First I've heard of it as well.

----------


## Cuchculan

Lamda strain has actually been recorded in the UK. Seems to come from Peru and other South American countries. Though, as of yet, it is not a major concern, according to the WHO. From what we can seem to work out from all these new strains, is that with various races of people, Covid seems to change a small bit. Thus we are getting the different variations. Acts in different ways to what began as the normal Covid. Just wonder how many more we will see. Is it going to be one for every race of people?

----------


## Ironman

> Im already hearing about a Lamda strain OMG. I guess Delta wasnt scary enough to get as many people to take the vaccines as they want. 
> They kept targeting 70% vaccination by July 4th and that didnt happen. They claim its like 60% but I think theyre just making that up to pressure people into feeling left out. Nobody I know at work has gotten it either. 
> Look up the Georgia guide stones. Thats what theyre planning. Scary stuff IMO



That's cuh-reepy.  "Keep the population under 500,000,000" - is that USA or the world?  We have a long way to go before we hit that in the USA.  China has nearly tripled that number!
It may as well be one of those Masonic things that are so sensitive there.....so secretive, that we may never know how many people read it.

----------


## CloudMaker

> That's cuh-reepy.  "Keep the population under 500,000,000" - is that USA or the world?  We have a long way to go before we hit that in the USA.  China has nearly tripled that number!
> It may as well be one of those Masonic things that are so sensitive there.....so secretive, that we may never know how many people read it.



The guide stones are supposed to be guidance for the whole world to be found in case there’s a “disaster” that wipes out most of humanity. Sick stuff!!! Like you said there are probably masons involved. They love messages in stone.

----------


## Otherside

All kicking off here with the plans to remove the legal requirement to wear a mask in shops and on public transport in a few weeks, more than anything else that is ending in a few weeks. Will just become optional after that. Panicking quite a few people. Others are all for it. 

Will be interesting to see if Boris U-Turns. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Have said I think Boris is making a mistake. Masks I would not be too worried about. Social distancing is the thing that should be kept. Always said that works. Put loads of people up on top of each other and crowded places again and you will get a reaction. I hope Scotland and the North and Wales do their own thing. Still don't think I would like to go in to a packed place. At least not yet.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, they're not ending masks/distancing in Scotland and Wales. 

Likely 2 reasons behind this - 

A) Come that date, every adult will have had at least 1 shot if they want it, with those vulnerable having had two now (if they want it). We can see it prevents against death/hospitalization. Majority of those now in hospital with it have chosen not to be vaccinated it seems now, attitude in general here has been towards them - "well you can do that, but dont expect everyone to continue with the restrictions for you - you're on your own."

B) His backbench MPs will slaughter him if he doesnt end it. 

Undecided but can see the argument towards ending it - we were told here that lockdowns were when the hospitals were getting overwhelmed. They're not now. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

> The guide stones are supposed to be guidance for the whole world to be found in case there?s a ?disaster? that wipes out most of humanity. Sick stuff!!! Like you said there are probably masons involved. They love messages in stone.



Blech - nasty.  It's almost as bad as the Satan statues.  





> All kicking off here with the plans to remove the legal requirement to wear a mask in shops and on public transport in a few weeks, more than anything else that is ending in a few weeks. Will just become optional after that. Panicking quite a few people. Others are all for it. 
> 
> Will be interesting to see if Boris U-Turns. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



We have optional mask wearing as of June 2 here in Ohio.  I see people with masks.  It doesn't bother me - respect  :: .  I would still like vaccines to be optional, though.  JOEjanHorse wants door-to-door checks.  Isn't that a good way to SPREAD the virus.  Just have a Corona ill person go door to door and infect people - wonderful!   No one is taking him seriously.  We are being laughed at anyway.   I got my first flu shot last year when I saw 48 of 50 states in the highest "widespread" category.  I didn't want to be self-roasting and hallucinating with a 103F fever.  

This virus was shown to have human-altered DNA within the virus signature that does NOT occur naturally.  I wonder if that area is what is triggering these "variants" - like a multi-step firework.     ::  Had to throw in a July 4th Independence Day in there.

----------


## Cuchculan

Looks like indoor dining and pubs and the likes will remain shut off until September at the earliest here. Talk about strict measures. I still think we top the list as far as the tougest restrctions go. All about this Delta variant. Plus if you pay extra you can now get the even better Deltra variant plus.  :boogie:  Government keep going on about the amazing vaccine uptake. I still think they are going far too slow with it. They can't get enough of it to go any faster. Again things were put on hold because they ran out of it. This is the one thing that has been happening a lot. Now getting it from Romania. They give you numbers that make it sound good. But fail to add it that is the adult population. So by adult they are meaning those who might be 40 plus. Because they are asking those up to the age of 35 to register now for their vaccine. 

As for masks? I was never a big fan of them. i don't think they do much to you or me to prevent the virus. More to stop people spreading it than catching it. Is the social distancing that will make the difference. Things go back to full capacity again. Hundreds of people in a shop that might have had far less using social distancing. That is the part that might cause problems. Think we can live without the masks. 

Can just imagine them knocking door to door in the US. That would never work well. They would have more than a few guns pulled on them by people wanting them out of their gardens.  ::D: 

210425941_10159763064747386_8771450058489592051_n.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

I just saw this OMG. It’s like they’re taunting us !!!!

----------


## Otherside

^No joke, that's showing up blocked for me, got a message saying its blocked in my country because it a copyright claim from Channel 4.

----------


## Cuchculan

Blocked here too.

----------


## CloudMaker

Blocked? From channel 4? Wtf???? It’s not even from channel 4 whoever that is, it’s an Amazon movie called Utopia that I guess was finished production in October 2019. It’s about scientists creating a highly contagious virus so that people will take several vaccine injections that will sterilize them so that the global population rapidly decreases to prevent the future effects of climate change!

----------


## Otherside

So Channel 4 is one of the big TV companies here in the UK - think they made the original Utopia TV Series 5 years back or so, looks like they sold it on to Amazon who made a remake of it. They're a bit trigger-happy though when it comes to blocking off stuff on YouTube that they claim to have the exclusive rights to show on there own channel and online services here. Surprised they're able to block off Irish viewers though as well, unless they also broadcast there. 

Sounds an interesting series though. Will give it a watch.

----------


## Cuchculan

Here is a funny take on the knocking on doors. Plus I hear all the birds are dying in the US? Someone can explain why to that one. 






As for why things are removed in Ireland. We do get C4 here. But here is another reason it might be blocked in Ireland.

----------


## Ironman

Oh, it figures I would be able to see that video from here in the States.  THey seem to block anything that doesn't lift our "President" in a positive light.
Instead, they are displaying his son BLUNTer's "straw art" where he is blowing through a straw to spread paint on a canvas.  $500,000 a pop?  A little some'in' some'in for stupid art?  He's used to sucking IN with a straw to his nose, NOT OUT! DUH!  You can't make this stuff up!  Our Health and Human Services Secretary just got nailed for saying that it is the Government's role in knowing who is vaccinated.  JOEjanHorse can't pronounce his name - Javier Becerra.  They are freaking out because they failed to reach the "70 percent vaccination by July 4th".  Kids are 99.995% likely to LIVE if they catch the Corona.  THey are trying to let minors get shots without their parents permission.

@Cuchculan
 - Dying birds?  I haven't heard a lot of that.  Our western states are broiling in a second nasty heat wave that they are trying to blame on climate change.  The fact is last year, we had a record high Atlantic hurricane season.  We had THIRTY tropical cyclones when ELEVEN is normal!  That means it was dry in the West and the annual monsoon didn't arrive - drought allows for hot temperature because of lack of humidity.  This year, we are currently on our fifth named storm and it is only the sixth week of a six month season.

----------


## Cuchculan

@Ironman
 here is a link to the story. Lot of birds dying from something. They have no idea what and why.

https://www.dw.com/en/birds-are-dyin...why/a-58163063

----------


## Otherside

Have quite a few people here wanting permanent restrictions, wtf.

Edit - the first two I can understand (for another month + until under control worldwide I can understand). But the last one (permanently regardless of covid 19 threat is just bizarre and pretty extreme.

----------


## Ironman

> @Ironman
>  here is a link to the story. Lot of birds dying from something. They have no idea what and why.
> 
> https://www.dw.com/en/birds-are-dyin...why/a-58163063



Bird flu,  maybe.  Flu messes with the head and balance.  My neighbor has a ton of bird feeders, so if there were dead birds, I'd probably find a few in my yard.  :: .  I haven't seen anything like that, but I am further inland in the State of Ohio.  I'll have to be on the lookout, though.  Corona Beta strain - Beta as in BIRD.

----------


## Cuchculan

Vaccine certs on the way here. Same as vaccine passports really. Indoor dining and drinking. If you don't have one, hard luck. One owner of a place he would start reading palms to see if people were lying or not. Kind of a way of saying he will not be checking them. They are bringing in fines though. Big fines at that. Anybody tries to forge one of these will have to pay out big time. You own a place and allow people in without one, you will be fined too. Thank God I don't drink or dine out. Let us see how far they are going to take this.

----------


## Otherside

Yeah I saw the palm thing. White Moose Cafe, Phibsboro way? Guy running it is a good laugh on facebook. Also make good pancakes. 

It is going from mandated to advised now. Gov advising nightclubs to check for those passes. Lot have said that unless they legally have to, they won't do it. Similar story with masks. Advised, not legally required, but a business can decide to enforce it or not. Asking people to show common sense. Will see if that holds. Gov has uturned before. 

Euros final here a few nights back - and England was playing. Will see if theres a huge spike or not because of that. Was nuts the scenes from that. On the topic of commonsense, had a guy who stuck a firework up his backside...so...

----------


## Ironman

@Cuchculan
 - I had a dead bird fall into my air conditioner pump.  I just heard a loud clanging noise (like a rock had fallen into the blades, and I shut off my air conditioner.....then I look outside....guts and feathers like a horror movie and the dead bird falling to the bottom of the inside of the big box.  I sprayed it with the industrial spray I use to kill viruses.  Just touching the box makes me nervous.  It's the first time I have seen this.

I just saw a report about what you were talking about and Ohio is one of the states!  The bird's eyes get crusty and they go blind and then there is the neurological symptoms.  

I just hope I didn't catch something this morning.  They said it would not be bird flu.  What if it's bird global bioterrorism?  I could have caught birdbrain's disease!

----------


## Cuchculan

Whole vaccine cert thing is going to cause queues. Line of people all holding their certs to get in places. All have to be checked. Is going to be one big nightmare. France have talked about making everybody take the vaccine. No choice for anybody. It was quickly shot down. But all their healthcare workers must get the jab. They have no choice. They wanted to extend that to the public too. In parts of Australia they are said to be knocking on doors. This is the army. Again, they can't exactly hold you down and force the vaccine on you.

The Euro finals and the English fans was a massive cluster F. Thousands showed up who had no tickets at all. Most of them got into the stadium. Others were fighting outside of it. Social distancing was done away with. Lot of people talking about how there were far too many people squeezed in together. Then the whole BLM thing. Fans not liking it. Been a tad bit offensive when the players took the knee. Then as it worked out it was 3 of the black players who missed their spot kicks in the final. Which only made this whole us against them thing a lot worse. 


@Ironman
 now it happening to you. I first heard about it from a friend over in the US. Saw a picture of hundreds of dead birds. They had simply fallen out of the sky. Once they don't have anything that can pass on to humans. We are bad enough with Covid.

----------


## Otherside

Why the nightclubs have said they are not doing it. Already have queues out the front. Got to check ID before letting anyone in. But passes as well for each person will slow it all down. 

Yes, wasnt great at Wembley. Massive cluster f. Questions being asked about how that happened. Want to make a joint England-Scotland-Wales-NI-ROI world cup bid in 2030. Will make that a lot more difficult. (Only way Scotland will likely qualify though, heh.)

The BLM thing? England took the knee at the start of matches. Got booed. Have been throughout whole tournament. Gov refused to condemn it. Had a few others say they would boycott matches because of it. England continued to do it. Got to the finals, lost. The three black players who had missed the penalties were racially abused. Gov hit out at the racists, currently demanding that big tech hands over the details of the racists. Had one England player turn round to them and say "you dont get to pretend to be disgusted now when the very thing we were protesting about happens." All blown up. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Priti Patel it was who made a double standard comment. She said it was a choice for those who were against taken the knee and she understood were they were coming from. Then she has a go at people for been racist and no respecting those same black players she spoke out against a few weeks earlier. A couple of the players called her out on it. The thing is how long do you allow it to go on for? They done it for a full football season. Taken the knee before every match. We had two teams who told the Ref they didn't want to do the whole taken of the knee thing before their game. Both teams were slammed. As somebody said, there has to be an end time for all of it. It can't just go on for ever. I agree with that. The fans did respect it to begin with. Then it just kept going on and on. The fans got fed up with it. Then we had the penalty shoot out and those who missed their ones for England. You couldn't write a better script. Or a worse one. Depending on how you are looking at it. There has been a call to look into how things happened at the final. Why no police about? Game began at 8PM. The fans were acting up at 2PM. Enough time to know things were not going as planned. No police bothered showing up. It got out of hand. Now people want answers. The English FA and the police have a lot to answer for. You might see a fine for the FA. Or they might be told no fans allowed at the next few home games. Nothing worse than that. They can live with that. FA will blame it on the police. Were a few there. A very small few. They should have drafted in thousands more when they saw how things were going. We shall have to wait and see what happens.

----------


## Otherside

> Priti Patel it was who made a double standard comment. She said it was a choice for those who were against taken the knee and she understood were they were coming from. Then she has a go at people for been racist and no respecting those same black players she spoke out against a few weeks earlier. A couple of the players called her out on it. The thing is how long do you allow it to go on for? They done it for a full football season. Taken the knee before every match. We had two teams who told the Ref they didn't want to do the whole taken of the knee thing before their game. Both teams were slammed. As somebody said, there has to be an end time for all of it. It can't just go on for ever. I agree with that. The fans did respect it to begin with. Then it just kept going on and on. The fans got fed up with it. Then we had the penalty shoot out and those who missed their ones for England. You couldn't write a better script. Or a worse one. Depending on how you are looking at it. There has been a call to look into how things happened at the final. Why no police about? Game began at 8PM. The fans were acting up at 2PM. Enough time to know things were not going as planned. No police bothered showing up. It got out of hand. Now people want answers. The English FA and the police have a lot to answer for. You might see a fine for the FA. Or they might be told no fans allowed at the next few home games. Nothing worse than that. They can live with that. FA will blame it on the police. Were a few there. A very small few. They should have drafted in thousands more when they saw how things were going. We shall have to wait and see what happens.



Priti Patel, yeah. Said it was gesture politics. Few others made comments saying they intended to boycott the matches. Then this happened after the final. So now being accused of hypocrisy over it. Even a few other MPs now saying they screwed up over there response to it.  

Racism in football is not really anything new. But quite a few people have realized just how bad it is now. Not just an England problem. Few other teams in trouble for racist fans this euros. Quite a few England fans need to get a grip though to be honest. Is a gesture that takes a few seconds. No need to be booing them at the start of the game. Going after the three players that missed the penalties as they have is not on.

Should have had more at Wembley. Should have drafted more. Why they did not will be a question. Wont look good at the upcoming world cup bid. 


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Dumbest comment I heard made about the whole taken of the knee? No idea of his name. Or what party he is in. He was asked if he understood the meaning of it all. He said from what he knew they were copying a scene from a game of thrones. I kid you not. That is all he thought it was. They saw this on some TV show and decided to do it before football matches. It takes all sorts. 

But I do think there has to be an end date for it. When it began some players assumed it would only last for a short while. Not just keep going on and on. But the FA will be afraid to try and stop it. It would look bad on them. 

Italy and Spain are bad too with racists, Good old fashioned thrown bananas on the pitch. Have seen it all from those countries. Games stopped after players walked off the pitch. One player from Brazil, not even black, more just tanned. He had a banana chucked at him once. He caught it and ate it and gave a thumbs up to the person who flung it at him. Went on to score the winning goal in the game. he simply played it all down.

----------


## sunrise

Lots of people aren't wearing masks now, which I think is premature with the Delta variant floating around.  There's a story of how people at an outdoor wedding in Texas, people who were vaccinated, contracted COVID.  I'm keeping my mask on.

----------


## Cuchculan

I would ask how a wedding is even possible with masks on? Be some pictures. LOL Then you have the whole meal thing. Then drinks and music after that. Wearing a face mask would stop a person spreading it. If they cough and the likes. Won't stop anybody catching it. Only takes one person to have and it spreads quickly. Might be through a hand touch. Even brushing against another person. Much like the flu spreads. Over here the masks are only for indoor places. Shops and the likes.

----------


## sunrise

People are supposed to wear masks indoors here too, if they haven't been vaccinated.  It's based on an "honor code", except what honor?  There's a ton of anti-vaxxers.  And vaccines don't provide a magical force field that prevents breakthrough infections.  There's going to be continued COVID mutations because people aren't taking it seriously.   At the wedding, apparently a couple brought the virus from India and those who caught it from them had interacted with the couple.  If you want to have a wedding during a pandemic, mask up!!   :Eyebrow:

----------


## Ironman

> Whole vaccine cert thing is going to cause queues. Line of people all holding their certs to get in places. All have to be checked. Is going to be one big nightmare. France have talked about making everybody take the vaccine. No choice for anybody. It was quickly shot down. But all their healthcare workers must get the jab. They have no choice. They wanted to extend that to the public too. In parts of Australia they are said to be knocking on doors. This is the army. Again, they can't exactly hold you down and force the vaccine on you.
> 
> The Euro finals and the English fans was a massive cluster F. Thousands showed up who had no tickets at all. Most of them got into the stadium. Others were fighting outside of it. Social distancing was done away with. Lot of people talking about how there were far too many people squeezed in together. Then the whole BLM thing. Fans not liking it. Been a tad bit offensive when the players took the knee. Then as it worked out it was 3 of the black players who missed their spot kicks in the final. Which only made this whole us against them thing a lot worse. 
> 
> 
> @Ironman
>  now it happening to you. I first heard about it from a friend over in the US. Saw a picture of hundreds of dead birds. They had simply fallen out of the sky. Once they don't have anything that can pass on to humans. We are bad enough with Covid.



It was just the one bird.  I am back outside today after two days of heavy rain.  There are flies around a bit more.  I only see one feather left sticking out of my air conditioner.  My neighbors were out filling the bird feeders.  It would be sad to see so many die off if they catch the Birdrona.  
The BLM crap is Black Supremacist.  Since the two main founders resigned it's been a lot harder to find information on it.  There is an agenda that they are trying to get into primary schools that our country started in 1619 with slavery and not 1776.  Then these unionized teachers are telling people that they will have lawyers to back up their cause.  In the meantime, school boards are trying to push this crap locally and telling parents to shut up or even having them arrested for trying to speak out against having their children taught this. 

I really don't know what has crawled up people's backsides, but the Corona has brought nothing but demonic madness.  Our leadership doesn't even pay attention.

----------


## CloudMaker

> It was just the one bird.  I am back outside today after two days of heavy rain.  There are flies around a bit more.  I only see one feather left sticking out of my air conditioner.  My neighbors were out filling the bird feeders.  It would be sad to see so many die off if they catch the Birdrona.  
> The BLM crap is Black Supremacist.  Since the two main founders resigned it's been a lot harder to find information on it.  There is an agenda that they are trying to get into primary schools that our country started in 1619 with slavery and not 1776.  Then these unionized teachers are telling people that they will have lawyers to back up their cause.  In the meantime, school boards are trying to push this crap locally and telling parents to shut up or even having them arrested for trying to speak out against having their children taught this. 
> 
> I really don't know what has crawled up people's backsides, but the Corona has brought nothing but demonic madness.  Our leadership doesn't even pay attention.



OMG dont even get me started about the BULL the school systems are saying!!! I work for a California school district and theyre pushing this critical race theory crap, telling all white people they are inherently privileged and everything is racist!

I grew up in rural Arkansas and we were so poor my father hunted anything he could find to feed us. Squirrels, raccoons, you name it! Then these teachers push this crap to students who get free iPads from tax payers that I?m privileged and theyre oppressed its maddening! This country has turned into a total JOKE. cant wait to leave California and retire!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Can I contact admin?? 
> It is important. 
> Regards.



Sent PM.

----------


## Otherside

Lot have stopped here - is still illegal to not wear masks on trains, in stores - but more not doing it lately. Threat just isnt there anymore for most people, as it was before. 

BLM stuff in the US...is not really what's going on here with the taking the knee. Is a different situation here. Cannot really take US issues...and apply them to the situation in a country halfway across the world from you. Same as UK issues dont really work to explain what is going on over there. 

Team came out and said this is just to do with protesting racism, has nothing to do with US BLM, not interested in marxism (one of the first things that came up - footballers are some of the best paid people in the country who have successfully lobbied for that pay rate over the years), or defunding the police (Gov has successfully been doing that one for eleven years anyway, needs to be funded here if anything, people need to stop voting for the current gov if they dont want the police to be defunded). Most dont really have a clue here about the blm US, would not know what it was, first they heard of taking the knee was the English football team doing it to protest racism on European football.

Has been a strange one the last few days, pretty much a uturn on peoples views on it - with a few gov ministers saying "yeah we screwed up with our response to this, we cant have anything to do with calls to defund the police (whilst doing that anyway), but theres nothing wrong with a gesture to stand against racism in football that there clearly is it seems". Even had a guy go onto a fairly anti-woke news taking the knee and saying "I get why they were doing it after this". 

If you think the US is bad - theres some places in Europe that are 10x worse, particularly if you stray outside of the touristy areas (Cuch mentioned Italy- are quite a few others though, some worse). Have some countries that are oddly proud of the fact. Mention the Roma and you'll get a long rant that would make the KKK blush, and its pretty much an acceptable form of racism here.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## CloudMaker

Just saw that they arrested a 12 year old boy in London for online racism, WTF!!! He’s 12 for Christ’s sake!!
America has a lot of problems but at least we don’t throw 12 year olds in jail for expressing free speech on the internet!! INSANE

https://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireSt...ested-71741716

----------


## Otherside

Arresting is a bit far in my opinion, albeit one which is worryingly seemingly supported by quite a few people here (at the moment anyway after the cup final). I'd more support bans from the Football Association on attending games - which looks like what will happening going forward. 

Should be arresting the ones that actually physically attacked Italian fans, stormed Wembley, and trashed London. 

He is twelve and an idiot, it will go nowhere, it is likely a scare tactic from the police his parents agreed to. Will spend a few hours in a cell then be released, no charge, and told to write a letter of apology. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

A white bloke, who was friends with a black American footballer suggested he take the knee during the anthem as a form of protest. And so it all began. It had nothing got to do with any shootings or anything like that at all. Problem was nobody had any idea what this first black person was doing. Talk about a silent protest. It was only when more black players began doing during the anthem in the US that the media began to twig that it must mean something. The fact that the whole BLM thing began over any shootings was a whole different thing. Nothing got to do with any of that to begin with. Yes it was used after the shootings. The real meaning of it is simply a form of protest. Hence it is allowed in England. Some clubs in England have supporters who always gave dog's abuse to black players playing for other teams. Not thinking they had black players playing for their side too. It did die off for a while. But a few years ago it really came back big time. Even if we look at Scotland, Rangers had a policy of no black players allowed to play for the club. Rod Wallace was the first ever black player to join the club. Brave man. You see it all over Europe. It is accepted in parts of Italy. Then we have the smaller countries in Europe who are known for it. Used to be bigger countries once. Baltic region. 

They are going to review what happened the other night. Who was to blame. This should be good. The police have to take a lot of the blame for not been there. It was obvious it would all kick off by about 2PM. That gave the police 6 hours to get things in order. They done nothing at all. The FA has a deal with the police. Pay costs and all of that. So the FA will have questions to answer to. They could have rang the police and said we need help now. They actually denied anything was going on in a statement to Canadian TV. 

We all know about political point scoring. The right time to jump in. When to stay back. That is all politicians are doing.

----------


## CloudMaker

If the vaccines work …. Then why is the UK seeing more new cases than this time last year with so many people vaccinated ?????

ADBC8221-AA7B-45BA-84CF-379F055E0122.png

----------


## Lucid

Pandemic is driving erratic behavior worldwide imo.Nothing new if you've read a few history books.People are hurting and are under pressure.

----------


## Cuchculan

When you have thousands of people gathering in one place. None of whom are vaccinated or wear masks, the numbers will go up. We have it here too in Ireland. People throwing raves on beaches. House parties. Gatherings in parks. They are all against the vaccine and masks and lockdowns. But come the end of the day they will cause another lockdown.

----------


## Ironman

Texas - The Democrat Congresspeople in the State decided to boycott voting for a voting bill and went to Washington, D.C. to schmooze with KamaKamaleon.
Wuhan Coronavirus Outbreak lol.  There were some positive test results from the flight to DC lol.  

Really, guys, our country isn't this screwed up very often...… :: 

I am still working from home - JOEjanHorse has officially cause my gasoline to jump 60% in price in six months.  Actually, my car is in need of work - I might as well tell you the story as it might be Corona related. 

July 3rd - I was trimming my shrubs (6 ft tall) and my electric trimmer was loud and obnoxious - I tried to lubricate it, but I think the thing was just failing outright.  So....I buy a new one.  Well, I get to the store and my car starts moaning when I turn into the parking space.  I thought it was weird, but knew I would make it home.
Anyway, that evening I visit my mom and I take her shopping for a new wristwatch.  More moaning when I turn the wheel in either direction.  She notices.  I notice.  I tell her I need to have it looked at.  Reserve a timeslot - 11am Monday July 5.

July 4 - Independence Day and a Sunday.  Do you think anyone is open?  They shouldn't be - GO USA!  Fireworks are awesome in my city.  Blue circle with white eyes and a red smile....what a cute highlight!

July 5 - holiday from work due to July 4 being on Sunday.  I am awakened at 8:30am (planned to get up at 9:15) by a call by the dealer.  They can't see me until 9am July 12 - the following Monday.

July 6 - by mere luck, I get a rental car....but I have to drive my car up to the rental place and leave it there because they couldn't pick me up.  I ended up getting a Ford Expedition for the price of a sedan ($103 - prices are exorbitant here too).  The catch - I had to return it the next day (despite asking for three days) and get another car.   All so I could attend my men's group that I was leading that night.

July 7 - I return the SUV and decide not to continue since I won't be going anywhere anyway (pandemic lack of travel)

July 10 - grocery shopping 2.4km - not a big deal to stress out my car.

July 12 - 9am - I show up.  Two hours of waiting.  I have a leak in my power steering and pump (the car is 15 years old with 472,000km/294,000mi on it) and a serpentine belt cracking up.  $800.  They had to order the parts and I had to go back home with my car as the dealer had no rental cars and neither did anyone within a 50mi/80km radius!  $140 for the diagnosis.  (Euro would be a slightly lower number).  *I was to receive a call when the parts arrived July 13.

July 13 - 2pm call to dealer since I had not heard anything.  I was told that a message would be left with the staff to call me when they arrived.  July 13 - men's group night - couldn't attend unless I wanted to further damage my car!

July 14 - 10am call to the dealer.  The parts came in the previous afternoon (after I called!).  **They could not see me to actually do the repair until Wednesday, July 21!  I told her that isn't acceptable as there are no rental cars and I have no transportation. Sooooo…..she said I could do one of two things.  I could bring it in Friday, July 16 in the morning for the half-day job, but the mechanics had other obligations and wouldn't get to it until Saturday...or I could bring it in Monday, July 19 at 9am - they could shuttle me home....and I could have the car by the end of business Monday.  I chose the latter because I needed my car to go grocery shopping on Saturday July 17 (today!).  

For someone with anxiety - I am beginning to have to get used to being assertive.  That's a key component of overcoming this crap.

I have a "To Be Continued...…"  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Otherside

So today in Britain covid world -

Prime Minister and the Chancellor get contacted by NHS Test and Trace as a close contact of the Health Secretary,  who is positive. So legally, they have to isolate for ten days. 

They then decide to start a pilot scheme whereby they would not have to isolate, with the two of them taking part. Instead they would have to do an antigen test daily.

Needless to say, theres quite a bit of upset, because the majority of people cant just start there own pilot scheme to avoid having to isolate for ten days when we are a close contact of a positive covid case. One rule for us another for them kind of thing. 

So then they uturn. Announce that they are actually intending to isolate. Prime Ministers discovers he can hold meetings on Zoom. And then tell everyone to follow the rules, isolate if they are a close contact. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I did hear about that one. Boris wanted them both to continue working from 10 Downing street. Not to do what others do when a person tests positive. Then it all changed. They would be doing what it meant to be done. Which is only right. Can't tell the public to do one thing and you do another thing. 

Numbers are shooting here in Ireland. Majority are young people. There have been a few beach raves going on. Other types of gatherings too. Best one, that actually made the news, was a swingers party in South Dublin. Not the first time such a party has made the news during Covid. Simply because they are still happening. South Dublin would be all the posh areas. People with money to burn. More or less shows they are doing wrong things as well. People tend to jump on lower class areas and blame those people for everything. Weekly swinger's party if anybody is interested.

----------


## Otherside

They had a huge swingers festival about a month back here, hundreds or so turned up. Made the news. Drone caught a few images. Everyone was a bemused by the whole thing, more that swingers festivals and portable dungeons were a thing. Completely legal apparently. Might have been taking part of the festivals trial. Had to have a negative test before you could go and, well... 

Grocery store emailed out to say that they will still require masks. Transport for London saying the same thing. As are Easyjet. Seems to be some businesses will, some not. 

Edit - Another thing here with the Boris refusing to isolate thing. Iceland (grocery shop) and Greene King (pub) come out and said now that they have had to shut off sites because of people being told to isolate. Is because of the track and trace app - can pick up if you are a close contact of someone who was positive, tells you to isolate if you are. So a lot of people getting "pinged" by that. And having to isolate. So business cant have them in work because that would be illegal, and there's enough off work that they have to shut off shops. Being called a pingdemic in the news. Lot of angry business today asking why they cant use this special skip isolation pilot scheme so they dont have to shut shops. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

From what I know they are allowing close contacts to use a quick antogen testing method here in Ireland. First time they tried something similar was at the first music festival they had. It failed badly. Throwing back positive results for people who hadn't got Covid. If they are going to start using it full time, they will have to make sure it gives back the right results. Because this will be used for anybody flying as well, from what I know. Flying came back into effect from yesterday. Right the way across the EU countries. People with the vaccine were simply free to fly. Others needed a negative test result. But it was this quick testing method. Case numbers are back up here to over a thousand a day. I did expect this once things opened back up. Been locked down for so long. They are blaming younger people and parties and the new variant. It seems the original Covid from last year has vanished. It is all the Delta variant now. For all their talk about it, hospitals still have just over 100 people with Covid in them. So if we take their figures and do the maths out, that would mean that most people are in their own homes. They don't need any treatment at all.

----------


## Otherside

Close contacts here - you get a PCR. But you still have to isolate pos or neg, symptoms or not. Theres some talk of letting the vaccinated not do that from August mind. Dont know why they thought this pilot scheme was a good idea. What did they think would happen, "Yay for Boris and Rishi, they're bending the rules a bit to skip isolating"? 

More Cummings leaks. Seems to be slowly digging the knife in. Held an interview last night. Apparently Boris now didnt want a second lockdown because it was the over 80s dying. Bit of a bizarre quote in the text message Cummings shared. "Get covid, live longer". Also claimed he wanted to see the Queen when this all kicked off. Has a weekly meeting with her as a formality. Wanted to continue that. She is a women in her 90s. This was just before he got covid last year. Had to be told that he could kill the queen if he went and visited her. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

We heard all about Cummings and Boris on the radio earlier. Boris not caring how many people died. Typical Boris really. I am sure there will be more to come. But if he had anything to topple Boris we would have heard about it by now. I think he is telling small things. Making Boris think he has something much bigger. Make him sweat a bit. We all know Boris sweats a lot. 

Olympics now look in doubt. Too many coming down with the virus. People who are handling things on the ground are coming down with it now. Athletes and the likes are all catching it. Coin is in the air at the moment. Think at this stage over 70 athletes have it. Is meant to start Thursday. So none of those who have it will be allowed take part. Neither will close contacts. They are from a mixture of countries. I did think it was going to be called off last week. Due to the numbers who had it in Japan. Especially the capital. Were the games are been held.

----------


## Ironman

> They had a huge swingers festival about a month back here, hundreds or so turned up. Made the news. Drone caught a few images. Everyone was a bemused by the whole thing, more that swingers festivals and portable dungeons were a thing. Completely legal apparently. Might have been taking part of the festivals trial. Had to have a negative test before you could go and, well... 
> 
> Grocery store emailed out to say that they will still require masks. Transport for London saying the same thing. As are Easyjet. Seems to be some businesses will, some not. 
> 
> Edit - Another thing here with the Boris refusing to isolate thing. Iceland (grocery shop) and Greene King (pub) come out and said now that they have had to shut off sites because of people being told to isolate. Is because of the track and trace app - can pick up if you are a close contact of someone who was positive, tells you to isolate if you are. So a lot of people getting "pinged" by that. And having to isolate. So business cant have them in work because that would be illegal, and there's enough off work that they have to shut off shops. Being called a pingdemic in the news. Lot of angry business today asking why they cant use this special skip isolation pilot scheme so they dont have to shut shops. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Swingers festival?  As in swinging wee-wees, tah-tahs and hoo-hoos?..and catching Corona?!  Not surprised  :: .  

Part II - Keep in mind all that I have been through with my car and work. 

Sunday 7/18 - I reserve a car with the rental company for TUESDAY July 20 in case I don't get my car back, so I can go to my men's group meeting that I missed on July 12.  26 hours of use is considered two days - $210!  I found out that rental cars during the JOEjanHorse administration have jumped 87% in the same six months as the 60% gas hike.  It's the only time I get to see people (I need to go back to church, but with the Delta having arrived.....yeech).  My men's group is small, so it's cool.
I also go to the pharmacy to get a refill of my new halved dose of Cymbalta.  They said I have NO refills left and that they called my doctor a week before and never heard back.  My bottle said ONE refill and they acknowledged it.  I think they needed to verify - they ask ME to call my doctor's office. OKAY.....Work + Car + Meds = Triple Test on my anxiety!    

Monday July 19 - I take the car in at 9:00am as reserved.  They told me that there were cars ahead of me.....so I make the stupid decision to be driven home.  Shuttling from the dealer was stopped due to Corona, so there would only be rental cars.....but they were all out of them!  The guy told me that it would only be possible to be shuttled in the morning hours.  My car was done by noon and I had no way to get my car!  ::   My next thought is - well, I would have the rental for Tuesday, but I would need a ride to get to the store....also during the morning hours.  I even got a phone call about the reservation I made online.

I called the doctor - was on hold for FIFTEEN MINUTES  :: ....finally got through to somebody, only to be sent to an automated message system.  Left a message around 10:45am.  I got a call by 2:45pm saying that I had a refill but they needed to contact the pharmacist.  By 4pm, I got a text saying my refill is ready.....and I can't pick it up  :: .  I had also called the dealer to confirm that I needed to be picked up the next morning.  All good.  5:30pm - the rental car people called about my reservation.

Tuesday, July 20 - 8:35am - I call the dealer and yes he remembered me  :: .  He followed up and said the guy was on his way.  I had the car and was home by 10:15am.  My original estimate was $800 for the power steering fluid pump/hose and seprentine belt......it turned out to be $375....with the original diagnosis $520!  I asked if the serpentine belt was replaced; they said yes.  Too good to be true, but if they didn't, I wasn't charged.  I cancelled the car rental online.

****A big issue with overcoming anxiety (I listen to Lucinda Bassett) is learning to be assertive and balance out the nerves.  I felt like I was being an ass, but it still didn't come across that way.  On Monday, at the dealer, I even talked to a guy who used to work there around when I bought my car there in 2006.  He was a nice guy and would kill the BLM crap outright.  He's black, I am white, and we get along.  That's the way it's supposed to be!  We have this stupid divisiveness that makes no sense.  Do not pay attention to the agenda of Black Lives Matter - treat people as you would like to be treated and that's all it takes.

----------


## Otherside

> We heard all about Cummings and Boris on the radio earlier. Boris not caring how many people died. Typical Boris really. I am sure there will be more to come. But if he had anything to topple Boris we would have heard about it by now. I think he is telling small things. Making Boris think he has something much bigger. Make him sweat a bit. We all know Boris sweats a lot.



Cummings likely thinks he is going to single handedly topple the government. Already toppled one minister who couldnt keep it in his pants.

Had the whole interview on TV today. Bit odd that one. Supposedly Boris claimed his true boss was the Telegraph (newspaper). Boris didnt lock down because the Telgraphs columnists would have been upset, and that it would have made the opposition look good. Says that he realized very soon the last election that Boris was useless and considered ousting him.

Dont like Boris much, but who does Cummings think he is? He is an unelected advisor, talking about ousting a guy who was elected not long before. 

Guy doesnt like our current electoral system and doesnt want to change it to Proportional Representation. At this point it wouldnt surprise me if he wanted to replace it with a robot dictatorship. Reminds me of one of those "tech bros" who did a few HTML for dummies courses on Udemy and now thinks they are the new Bill Gates, anyday now they'll develop the next Uber. 





> Swingers festival?  As in swinging wee-wees, tah-tahs and hoo-hoos?..and catching Corona?!  Not surprised .



Yes they had a wide range of, let's say, adult activities and props availibille. All very hush hush this festival apparently. But got caught on a drone. Was a few hundred of them turn up. But all completely legal. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Two idiots go to war. What other way can we put it. One just happens to be the PM and the other wants to topple him. Will all come down to what Cummings has on Boris. It would have to be something really bad. Small things are not going to topple him. As you do rightly say, one of them is nobody. But if he holds a lot on Boris, people might even pay for what he has. He won't be able to change anything about how the country is run and how people vote. Not unless somebody else high up gets him on their side. But would anybody be silly enough after seen all this and how he keeps track of all these old things? They would be an idiot if they could ever trust a man like him.

----------


## Ironman

Boris Johnson certainly has become a turncoat.  What is with him?

----------


## Cuchculan

Boris has these little ideas that float around his head. Not ideas that anybody else would have. Is like there is the world Boris lives in and then there is the real world were everybody else lives. He can just come out with something new tomorrow. Call it a Boris moment. Hence himself and Trump were so much alike. You never know what the man will do next. Those around him can tell him what is best to be done. That does not mean he will listen to them. If you look for pictures of Boris doing silly things you will find loads. He is just another one of these people you find hard to take serious. Like with the whole North of Ireland thing. He agreed on one thing. Changed his mind at the very last second. Didn't want to do that any more. His latest with the North of Ireland was to make it so anybody who killed anybody else over the years can no longer be charged with hose killings. Lot of killings up there since the 70's. But this also includes the British army. Was one ready to stand to trial for what is known as Bloody Sunday here. Innocent people killed by the British army. He brought out this new thing just in time. To save this former member of the British army from facing any charges. Hard to know what will come next with Boris. You seriously just have to wait and see.

----------


## Otherside

Boris has always been like this. Was mayor of London before this. Behaved like then. Spend a money up the wall on his stupid little vanity projects (Cable cars, buses with conductors, a floating airport, a bridge with lots of plants on it, and a giant slide). Dread to think what the UK debt will be when hes done throwing tax money at more stupid vanity projects (Bridge to Northern Ireland this time, with a giant underground roundabout underneath the Isle of Man - unfeasible for many reasons, not least of which that IoM isnt in the UK, so cant just decide to do that.)

I dont think Boris actually believes half of the rubbish he comes out with. He just does whatever well make him liked. Too scared to stand up to some of the crazies in his party. Flips and flops way to much on any decisions he makes. Makes huge promises to get elected but then cannot fulfil them.





> His latest with the North of Ireland was to make it so anybody who killed anybody else over the years can no longer be charged with hose killings. Lot of killings up there since the 70's. But this also includes the British army. Was one ready to stand to trial for what is known as Bloody Sunday here. Innocent people killed by the British army. He brought out this new thing just in time. To save this former member of the British army from facing any charges. Hard to know what will come next with Boris. You seriously just have to wait and see.



Oh yes, that amnesty plan. 

Got to hand it to him, they've successfully managed to get NI to agree on something - that it is a load of shite. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Thing with the North was Loyalists were been named in killings of Catholics two days before Boris came up with his great plan. Their names had been kept secret for over 30 years. DUP named them. Which was an odd move in itself. Maybe Boris had spoken with them about what he was going to do. Thus 1 day they looked good handing over names of terrorists. Next day it didn't matter how many names they handed over. None would ever be charged. Plus the British soldier waiting to stand trial over the bloody Sunday killings. He is now off the hook too. Not going down well with a lot of people.

----------


## Otherside

Politics aside on that, got to feel for the families who had someone killed who've just been told "Nope, no justice or answers for anyone anymore. They've been given an Amnesty. Sorry." 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

That amnesty crap is what our current President is going to try to do with the 1,000,000+ people coming into our country unchecked.  They are secretly being moved into "opponent-led areas" to screw up voting.  
They are nothing but future votes for a party that wants one-party domination.  They are faking ignorance; they know what they are doing.  It's not going well with the country.  They have Corona and nobody is saying anything!

Now, our President just voiced support for Critical Race Theory for kids, saying that white people oppress in 2021.  He is destroying the Democratic Party with this nonsense.

----------


## Otherside

Are an Island nation so a lot more difficult to come here. So they use boats. Cross through Europe, then get a dinghie across from France. About as safe as that sounds - if the boat fails, you drown. But been more of those boats arriving lately - so now they're scratching there heads trying to figure out how to stop the crossings. 

Gone through a few nuts ideas (Giant Wave Machines). Still havent figured it out. Now looking af copying what Australia does (sending people who they and cross to Australia by boat to offshore processing centres in Papau New Guinea.) Tried asking a few of the Overseas Territories if theyd let them build a camp there. Those governments said no. Considered one on a Scottish island. Scotgov said no. Seem to considering Rwanda now of all places.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Think about them arriving in the UK for one moment. And think about why a lot of British people voted for Brexit? This whole thing of closing your borders to such people. We leave the EU and that problem will be solved. Here they are still arriving. So leaving the EU and using that to gain yes votes has not really changed one thing. 

Wave machine? Sounds like a thrill ride at a water park. The water and the risk of crossing can be bad enough at the best of times.

----------


## Otherside

Made it more difficult to send them back to France. Was able to do that before with the Dublin agreement. Rules were that they had to claim asylum in the first EU country they set foot in - usually the Southern European ones. Now they cannot do that. MPs keep screaming "Send them back to France!". But they are not French citizens, so France will not accept the return of non-citizens who were illegally in France to begin with now they do not have to. Ironically has made the problem slightly worse.

Attitude here though those is that if you are coming in a dinghie from France then claiming asylum in the UK, that France is a safe country and you should be claiming asylum there. Term "Asylum country shopping" is used. Asylum claim will fail because of that. 

Sending them to Rwanda? Hope is, that as Australia has done with Papau New Guinea, that the dinghie crossings will stop if there theres very little chance of being able to settle in the UK if you arrive by dinghie, if you just end up in Rwanda if you do that. Supposedly they're going to make it easier to apply outside the UK, did similar with Syrian resettlement program. Will see if it works.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

If they were coming from another EU country, then you might tell them they could only go EU countries and offload them on us or France. But they are coming from Africa. The UK has not got the right to send them to any other country. Using EU laws. Because they are no longer in the EU. That is what I think the UK public thought would stop once they left the EU. Closing your borders. That was probably the biggest issue of all with the whole Brexit thing. I wonder how the public see it now? Leaving the EU has not stopped these people arriving in the UK. 

It is meant to be the first country you land in. That I will admit. How they avoid France is a bloody mystery. That is between Africa and the UK. Are we to take it that they sail around France? Not that I would believe that for one second. It was like people arriving in Ireland from certain African countries via plane. There is no direct flight from their country to Ireland. They had to stop in another country first. Board a second plane. France acted dumb about the whole issue again. Mind you the UK acted as dumb. Some of them were landing in the UK first. Then let go on to Ireland.

----------


## Otherside

Is a bit of a funny one when it comes to EU migration - had labour coming in from Eastern Europe for years - mostly Bulgarians and Romanians. Did the jobs that nobody here would do. Fruit picking on farms for example. Had difficulties last year with covid getting people in, so they started up a "pick for Britain" scheme, tried to get the locals to do it. But they didn't get many people wanting to do it, or got applications from people who would never have managed to spend 9 hours a day 6 days a week picking strawberries. Is definatley exploitative. No argument there.

But now those Eastern Europeans cannot come in to work. So the fruit isnt getting picked. Gov did look at a Visa scheme for fruit pickers, but didnt offer up enough. Few of those visas went to Belarusians - and there is currently no flights between the UK and Belarus after the Ryanair incident. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

We had the same trouble with fruit pickers due to Covid. One crowd flew hundreds of them into Ireland at a time when nobody was allowed fly into Ireland. It caused uproar and people stopped buying their products. All died down after a month or two. But they are jobs Irish people would not do. It was more the Covid thing. But it was either get them in or the crop dies off. We all know about freedom of movement between EU countries. Which the UK does not have to put up with now. I was curious as to how that would work out. Visa or something else. As you can't just show up and say ' Hi, I am entering your country '. Some countries have electronic visas. You apply for them and you get them on your phone. At least now you can stop people entering your country in that respect. Turn them around. Back home you go. If they want to visit the next EU country, by law, you do send them to Ireland. That is all above board. For people from EU countries only. Not Africans.

----------


## Otherside

They are saying there are food shortages here at the moment because of the storm of Brexit/covid/track and trace telling people to isolate. But confusing. Went to Tesco yesterday and there was lots of food. Lots of toliet roll. (Well, there was a shortage of ice cream but it's a heatwave, that happens anyway.)

They have a Visa scheme. But not enough on offer. Mostly Russians and Belarussians who applied for it. Is mostly agencies that do the recruitment for these farms. Had people here insisting that British people would do it. But those people were always insisting that British people other than them do it. Here is a job you work nine hours a day on 6 days a week, and you share a caravan with several others - and the British were not prepared to do that. Low paid here, but that money is worth a lot more in Eastern Europe. They will likely have to offer more of those visas. Just as other countries outside of the EU do. Will likely be even more exploitative than it already is. The Bulgarians could move to another farm if they were treated crap. But a Russian on a Visa that ties them to a job wont be able to. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Oddly Tesco is out of water over here. Again you might put it down to the heat. You would imagine they would get some in. Not that hard really. Place an order. Is made in Ireland. Also shows how much water we drink. Nobody trusts tap water over here. With the UK I am sure you will hear lots after Brexit. Lots that is not really happening. One side throwing lies out there. We all know how lies can turn into truths so easily. 

Not sure about Irish people going to the UK. Have to check that one out. As you have a lot living and working there as a rule. Did wonder would any of that change. More those working there. Of it the UK and Ireland agreed on something that Boris didn't back track on. About entering both countries with the need for anything new.

----------


## Otherside

Think the Irish can still work here and vice versa. Pretty much every government thing I've had to call over the last few years has had a pre recorded message reminding you to apply for EU Settlement status if needed and has ended with "Irish nationals need not apply." Is a proportion of the population in the North that is entitled to a UK Passport but wouldn't touch one with a barge pole after all. Easiest way to deal with that. Ireland probably aware of a similar problem it would have in the event of a border poll.

Tap Water is good here. Never bought it from the stores. Dont know if they're out here. They were almost out of lemonade though. Guess everyones drinking that this year. Heat wave should almost be over here though apparently. Thank God. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

When you think about the North of Ireland been outside the EU and the Republic been inside the EU, without some sort of common sense deal, it would be right a mess up. People do cross the border on a daily basis. Half of a town could be in the Republic and the other half in the North. Wouldn't that has been amusing if you needed something special to get into the part that was in the North. laughing just thinking about that. Is seriously one road with a line down the middle of it. Republic on one side of the line and North on the other side. Hard for even Boris to put a border on that one. Is the same in a lot of places. 

Tesco tend to run out of a certain things for a while. Then they get them back in. Might have a few weeks without something. When asked once a manager in the store said a driver came down with Covid? I kid you not. I said, have they got no other drivers? I was not buying the excuse. One 16 wheeler might arrive with loads of things on a certain day. If that fails to show they will be short of things until the next 16 wheeler arrives. We are fine around here. Is a number of shops all within walking distance. Can't get it in one shop, simply go to the other shop.

----------


## Otherside

Heard of a guy who's front door was in the republic, back door in the North, got his post through the Irish postal service but electric was supplied by UK...

Doubt they would have built a border wall in his living room or anything, but would have been chaos.

Is the perfect storm here - drivers being pinged and having to isolate for two weeks. Brexit meaning lorry drivers cannot come from Eastern Europe for better or for worse (I say for better or for worse, was also an exploitative industry in some ways that had thrived on being able to underpay workers from that side of the old Iron Curtain). DVLA having a massive backlog and so HGV Licenses are not being issued, HGV driving tests not being done. Tax changes here also playing a part. Few lorry drivers here now also going on strike over pay and conditions now. 

Still not seeing the shortages. Some prices gone up maybe. Few pence or so, nothing massive. Nothing you wouldnt see on a yearly basis with inflation anyway though I'd say. Even all the definatley sourced from the EU stuff still there and in stock. The Greek Feta, Cypriot Halloumis, Spanish Chorizo, Italian tomatoes and French Bries. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

It can be very strange in the border towns. Impossible to do anything about how the land is. As you pointed out about one house. You have that with most towns. Part in the North, part in the Republic. Impossible to say ' here is the border '. People have always simply been left alone. Too much of mess really if they did try and do something. 

There are new routes from France to Ireland. Ones that never existed before. Think we only ever had one in the past. Now they are sailing around the UK. To save on a lot of trouble with paperwork. Will mean less driving. More time on a ferry. But we are the furthest country west in the EU now. They are using planes too. Just to avoid the UK. I am sure drivers in the UK will see a big difference. As most of time they probably had to go to EU countries. If that was to stop it would be a nightmare for them. Probably still have a few runs. I would guess not as many as before. Depending on how things are with trade deals.

----------


## Otherside

Itd be a mess for that reason if Scotland ever goes. What happens to that border. Lot of people cross over that thing daily to go to work. Is a reason that borders regions mostly votes no and for pro-Union parties. All very well the SNP saying that dont intend for there to be a border. But they also intend to join the EU, or at the very least, EFTA (Norway, swiss, Iceland grouping). So unless that UK has also decided to join the EFTA or whatever. So when that happens? There will be a border of sorts. And they do want to answer that question. Also do not consider that UK might decide to stick on there in that eventuality. 

Sensible to avoid the UK if you are trading with the rest of EU. Save the paperwork, save the hassle for drivers, likely save time.  Still not seeing the shortages they say there are. Very strange seeing pictures of shortages and being told there are shortages - mostly being told this from people outside of the UK, who seen desperate to convince me there are shortages mind - and there not be shortages when you go. Colleague ran off to panic buy the other day because of that. Utterly pointless. Was fine when i went to Tesco two hours later. Might be shortages in a few stores I guess.

They are however, still out of ice cream.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

If Scotland were to break away from the rest of the UK, could they not make a trade deal with them? We will keep this and that, but other than that we are out on our own. Or would England tell them to get lost? You voted to leave, so you are now on your own. Which would be hard to begin with. No support from the UK government at all. Not sure of the Scottish turn over each year. If it would be enough to keep a country running? I look at the North of Ireland and I see a big loss every year. They are propped up by the UK government. They never make a profit. That is what a lot of Irish people fail to see when they say they want a united Ireland. Is this extra chunk of money needed for the North just going to fall out of the sky every year? 

Makes a mental note to send you over some ice cream. Plenty of it over here. Tesco has run short on water over here. Two main lots that sell well and made in Ireland and Scotland. Have to had to go another shop just to get the water. Why we are short of water that is made in Ireland is a bloody mystery. Scottish made water I could understand. I do think with the UK you might have people just putting it out there. Dare I say fake news? But more as a way of saying they said this would happen when Brexit came about. It is not really happening. But if enough people read the story they will start to believe it. Run to the shops and then just stand there looking at a full shop of food. With items coming from some countries it just might happen with those items. Tesco make enough of their own goods. Made in the UK. Hence we might be short at times. If trucks fail to show.

----------


## Otherside

Either could happen. They do not want to answer those questions whenever any asks those. Difficult questions come up and they avoid it. Not that it will matter so much. Lot of people will vote based on emotion. Think there will likely be a narrow yes vote when the vote comes up again. 

Does seem fake news at the moment. Is very funny being told by someone from Germany that there is massive food shortages, that were struggling together fresh fruit and vegetable. Didnt seem to accept that I wasnt seeing the shortages, that there was lots there. Strange one that. Would say prices have gone up a few pence maybe. But stuff still coming in. Even the definatley from EU stuff (Feta, Halloumi, etc.) 

Is also a very small subset of the remain vote that I'd very extreme in there views - and seem desperate for there to be food shortages for some reason. Or for people to lose there jobs because of it. And for there to be chaos. Dont understand it myself. Can make the argument without that. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Here is a great picture that sums up the North of Ireland for you and the whole border issue. Could they really build a border along that road? I don't think so. 

67320334_10157003732880100_5388380289259012096_n.jpg

With politics you never get straight answers. you always get political answers. They answer a question with another question. You see it all the time. 

What I would guess is happening in Germany, with the fake news, is a bit like the German government wanting the German public to think that this is what happens if you quit the EU. Make it look much worse in the UK than it really is. Just so happens people from the UK are reading these reports too and know it is not actually happening. Might be one reason why it is happening. To scare anybody who might have any thoughts about Germany leaving the EU.

----------


## Ironman

Well, I went down to my office for the first time in seventeen months because my boss had ordered a laptop for me.
I get it setup and head home.  I get home and log into the network.....an email was sent right after I left that now mandates mask wearing at the office.  

This morning, I got an email from my manager saying that he just planned to stay home until the mandate was lifted. 

It's the India Variant.  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

Aye, it is all kicking off over there with delta, isn't it? Had it here 2 months ago, but numbers seem to be dropping now. Noone quite sure why, suspect it's because we're at the herd immunity point though with vaccines + infections. 

Supposedly can still catch it if you are vaccinated - but it will be a lot less severe, likely won't be hospitalized or killer, even if classed as vulnerable (Numbers here for hospitalizations and deaths were very low here in comparison to vanilla covid/alpha wave.) Was those who were not vaccinated that were ending up in Intensive care. Jury still out on whether or not you can still spread it as vaccinated.

Is pretty much life as normal here. Mask requirements + rules on how many people allowed indoors were scrapped few weeks ago, though most people in my town still wearing them in stores. Only restrictions now are on travel abroad. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Case numbers in Ireland hitting over a thousand a day. Going up each day. Though I did expect that after our very long lockdown. That you would see a rise in cases. Some things are not opened here. Probably won't be allowed open this year. Anything that involves music. Even at weddings. They did have a trial concert a few weeks back. Now we wonder why they had it if they are not allowing such things this year. Pointless exercise. Most shops are opened. Even in one today and some not wearing masks. Meant to wear them over here. Both staff and shoppers had not got them on. I think those coming down with the virus are the ones still insisting on meeting up in their hundreds. Private parties. Raves. That sort of thing. Odd they are allowing fans back in sport's events again. Certain amount only. Is that any safer than a concert? Fans jumping up and down together as you do at a match.

----------


## Ironman

> Aye, it is all kicking off over there with delta, isn't it? Had it here 2 months ago, but numbers seem to be dropping now. Noone quite sure why, suspect it's because we're at the herd immunity point though with vaccines + infections. 
> 
> Supposedly can still catch it if you are vaccinated - but it will be a lot less severe, likely won't be hospitalized or killer, even if classed as vulnerable (Numbers here for hospitalizations and deaths were very low here in comparison to vanilla covid/alpha wave.) Was those who were not vaccinated that were ending up in Intensive care. Jury still out on whether or not you can still spread it as vaccinated.
> 
> Is pretty much life as normal here. Mask requirements + rules on how many people allowed indoors were scrapped few weeks ago, though most people in my town still wearing them in stores. Only restrictions now are on travel abroad. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Yep - the same song and dance.  Wear a mask, you could have it, you could spread it, you could die crossing the street.  Our President screwed up the vaccination message so they are doing PSAs with goofy jingles.  I can still visit my mother without a mask (she's in assisted living and they were all completely vaccinated in January).  

We had a Governor tear into the President about Corona.  Biden blamed two states for record high Corona values.....he himself is allowing illegal immigrants coming into one of them, Texas.  The other was more than likely secret transport of illegal immigrants to "DeRepublicanize the state".  It was great LOL.  "Until you secure the Southern border, I don't want to hear a blip about CoVID from you!"  HAHAHAHA  If Trump doesn't run again, they want him to run in 2024 lol.  

We are just getting started, the further along we get in this "Administration" the more we see how fixed the 2020 election was.....we have an out of control party that used Corona to rig people's minds into voting Trump out....everybody is paying the price.

----------


## Ironman

> Case numbers in Ireland hitting over a thousand a day. Going up each day. Though I did expect that after our very long lockdown. That you would see a rise in cases. Some things are not opened here. Probably won't be allowed open this year. Anything that involves music. Even at weddings. They did have a trial concert a few weeks back. Now we wonder why they had it if they are not allowing such things this year. Pointless exercise. Most shops are opened. Even in one today and some not wearing masks. Meant to wear them over here. Both staff and shoppers had not got them on. I think those coming down with the virus are the ones still insisting on meeting up in their hundreds. Private parties. Raves. That sort of thing. Odd they are allowing fans back in sport's events again. Certain amount only. Is that any safer than a concert? Fans jumping up and down together as you do at a match.



LOL jumping up and down, breathing like spraying an aerosol can ROFL.  Throw alcohol into the mix, oh boy.  
I will not tolerate the wearing a mask if you alone exercising outside in the open air - that is unacceptable if I am by myself with no one around me!
I am not playing that - I suffered quite a bit physically from that.  I am STILL not where I was.  It has only been in the past six weeks where I am really starting to see results (regaining muscle tone).

----------


## Otherside

> Yep - the same song and dance.  Wear a mask, you could have it, you could spread it, you could die crossing the street.  Our President screwed up the vaccination message so they are doing PSAs with goofy jingles.  I can still visit my mother without a mask (she's in assisted living and they were all completely vaccinated in January).



They now have a "do masks really help so much or not" here. Some say yes, some say no. If you get the medical grade ones then obviously. The N95 or KN95s ones. 

Personally been muttering "oh **** off" under my breath for the last year without noone noticing. Going to have to stop muttering it when the masks go lol. 

Should be fine if fully vaccinated. Those breakthrough cases are generally a lot milder than they would have been. We had them here. Confused people. Was quite a few asymptomatics (we did mass antigen testing, so caught those). Lot of the vaccinated with symptoms just had a runny nose and a bit of sore throat here. But the hospitalizations and deaths stayed down. It seems to protect against the severe covid. Body could fight it off better. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

They just announced here that we all might need to get a booster shot eight months after either of the two doses.  I don't get that.  
That means my mom's house will be getting a third round in September.  It'll be November/December for me.

This is another ploy to scare people.  I don't think our Government has any credibility since The Afghanistan Debacle.  What a mess - he is getting it from everybody and deservedly so.  We cannot trust JOEjanHorse/KamaKamaleon.  Trump called on Biden to resign LOL.

----------


## Cuchculan

I don't think you can blame Biden over Afghanistan. He wasn't the one who decided to invade it and tell the World it would be a quick war. In and out. 20 or so years later and not a lot had changed. Troops had to leave the country some day. Iraq will be next. Once troops are out the old guard will rise up again and take charge of the country. Originally everybody was told this was about chasing terrorists. They got the main man years ago. The terorists changed countries. Only other option would have been American troops to stay in Afghanistan possibly forever. The same will apply to Iraq. Stay forever or leave? It was a mess from day 1. A mess that nothing good was ever going to come from. To take control of countries that are nothing at all got to do with America. The whole culture is different in both countries. It always was and it always will be. That is what the US really wanted to change. It was never going to happen. Now we are starting to see the results of the mess following the pull out of troops. 

53370.png

Booster shots were announced here a long time back. That is the only way forward. Jabs might become a yearly thing.

----------


## Otherside

Announced boosters here as well quite a few months back for those above a certain age + immunocomprised. Will be done at the same as the yearly flu jabs they already get. Are supposedly being adjusted a bit here to account for the variants. At least the AstraZeneca ones we are using are. 

We have the eejit here who ran off to Afghanstan last week on holiday for a laugh - quite literally the reason he has given. It went bad, quelle surprise. What moron goes to a warzone on holiday "for a laugh"? He will be lucky to get out alive. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

> I don't think you can blame Biden over Afghanistan. He wasn't the one who decided to invade it and tell the World it would be a quick war. In and out. 20 or so years later and not a lot had changed. Troops had to leave the country some day. Iraq will be next. Once troops are out the old guard will rise up again and take charge of the country. Originally everybody was told this was about chasing terrorists. They got the main man years ago. The terorists changed countries. Only other option would have been American troops to stay in Afghanistan possibly forever. The same will apply to Iraq. Stay forever or leave? It was a mess from day 1. A mess that nothing good was ever going to come from. To take control of countries that are nothing at all got to do with America. The whole culture is different in both countries. It always was and it always will be. That is what the US really wanted to change. It was never going to happen. Now we are starting to see the results of the mess following the pull out of troops. 
> 
> 53370.png
> 
> Booster shots were announced here a long time back. That is the only way forward. Jabs might become a yearly thing.



The Centers for Disease Control is saying that the vaccines have a duration of about eight months.  That would take me to December/January for a third shot.

Yes, we can blame him for the way he did it - he is being lambasted in a way I never thought our media would do.  We still have about 10,000 people stranded over there!  They are comparing it to Saigon 1975 and Iran 1980.  Each time it happened, the Presidency effectively ended.  There are question on his competency and having him removed.  If the Cabinet is inept, he'll still be in office.

----------


## Ironman

I just heard on Israeli news that there is apparently a "Delta Plus" variant and LOL a "Lambada" variant.  I think the reporter meant "LAMBDA" variant.  The Lambda variant was said to be a bit more resistant to the vaccines.  She said that neither have entered Israel, but this is getting ridiculous.

Has anyone over there heard of this?

----------


## Otherside

Lambda? Causing havoc in South America. Doesnt work as well against the Sinovac vaccines. Doesnt work as well to begin with mind. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## rabidfoxes

A friend is visiting from abroad and she's going a party before we're meeting up. It was slightly awkward having to ask her to meet outside instead but she was perfectly cool about that. It made me think about all the families and friends out there who struggle to navigate that line between different beliefs held about the pandemic. I consider myself lucky in that no one I know has been even remotely pushy or condescending and so I didn't have to make any hard choices.

----------


## Ironman

Mandatory vaccinations for companies with 100 people or more.  Good luck with that, JOEjanHorse.  You have 21 states filing lawsuits against your forced vaccinations.

How dare you trick the American people into turning this into the Mark of the Beast wannabe, world leaders.  God is going to nail each and every one of you!

----------


## Otherside

What is this mark of the beast thing? See it every now and then, but not really a thing in the UK. 

Did hear about the mandatory vaccines over there. American work mandated it though a while back, apparently legal have sat down and decided it was legal in that state, will sack anyone who is not vaccinated by a certain date, unless they speak to HR about an exemption, in which case they will have to wear a mask.

Here they cannot make there bloody minds up whether or not they are going to have vaccine passports. One moment it is "there will definatley be vaccine passports." Then it is "We have scrapped the idea." That was a few days ago. Now today it is, "Well we are considering vaccine passports this winter." Christsake. No such thing as a presidental mandate here mind. Boris has to get the idea through parliament, has to be voted on. Does not seem like it can pushed through. Too much like ID cards. We don't do ID cards here. Keep hearing people say "it is not just an ID card, it is a biological ID card, we're going to turn into a "Papiere, Bitte" society." Fairly non-partisan issue here, because ID Cards. 

I log onto the NHS app, and I can see the pass, QR code there to scan and all. But nobody asks for it. 2 passes actually. One there for "travel use", another for "domestic use" with big black letters on it saying "Valid only in England". whatever the point of that one is, since I've never come across anyone actually asking for proof of vaccination for anything out there. Why they don't just have 1 I do not know. 

They are putting them in place in Scotland. Managed to get that through the Scottish parliament. Will be a fun one when I travel up there if they do not accept an English vaccine pass. 

Mostly life as normal here now. 50% still wearing masks indoors, not really a legal thing anymore though. Restrictions have pretty much gone, except for those on travel abroad. Bunch of countries you can't go to because of variants. Can skip a 10 day period of self-isolation if you go abroad if you are vaccinated (except to banned countries). Still have to pay a lot for a test though when you get back.

----------


## Ironman

> What is this mark of the beast thing? See it every now and then, but not really a thing in the UK. 
> 
> Did hear about the mandatory vaccines over there. American work mandated it though a while back, apparently legal have sat down and decided it was legal in that state, will sack anyone who is not vaccinated by a certain date, unless they speak to HR about an exemption, in which case they will have to wear a mask.
> 
> Here they cannot make there bloody minds up whether or not they are going to have vaccine passports. One moment it is "there will definatley be vaccine passports." Then it is "We have scrapped the idea." That was a few days ago. Now today it is, "Well we are considering vaccine passports this winter." Christsake. No such thing as a presidental mandate here mind. Boris has to get the idea through parliament, has to be voted on. Does not seem like it can pushed through. Too much like ID cards. We don't do ID cards here. Keep hearing people say "it is not just an ID card, it is a biological ID card, we're going to turn into a "Papiere, Bitte" society." Fairly non-partisan issue here, because ID Cards. 
> 
> I log onto the NHS app, and I can see the pass, QR code there to scan and all. But nobody asks for it. 2 passes actually. One there for "travel use", another for "domestic use" with big black letters on it saying "Valid only in England". whatever the point of that one is, since I've never come across anyone actually asking for proof of vaccination for anything out there. Why they don't just have 1 I do not know. 
> 
> They are putting them in place in Scotland. Managed to get that through the Scottish parliament. Will be a fun one when I travel up there if they do not accept an English vaccine pass. 
> ...



The Mark of Beast is a Satanic reference to when people are tagged like cattle and you can't do anything (banking, vacation, shopping, etc.) without the mark as an identifier.
For the third time in 18 months, I have been blocked from being able to see my mother in her assisted living facility.  Each time has been a minimum of four months.  The residents can't go outside without a mask.  No visitors....but they can visit relatives?  Uh, I don't think so.  You better check yo self before you wreck yo self!

----------


## Otherside

> The Mark of Beast is a Satanic reference to when people are tagged like cattle and you can't do anything (banking, vacation, shopping, etc.) without the mark as an identifier.



Ah, got it. Similar fear here that that is what the passes will lead to.

Trying to change the name on mine is becoming a fun one, because apparently the lack of a middle name on it may cause a problem because my IDs - passport, drivers license - have my middle name on them because they kind of have to, being legal name and all, but the name the doctors surgery have for me does not include my middle name, which literally has never been an issue before. Being unvaccinated - legally speaking, not actual reality - because they dont have my middle name will be something.





> For the third time in 18 months, I have been blocked from being able to see my mother in her assisted living facility.  Each time has been a minimum of four months.  The residents can't go outside without a mask.  No visitors....but they can visit relatives?  Uh, I don't think so.  You better check yo self before you wreck yo self!



Man, not being able to see family sucks. One of the worst parts of this whole thing.


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

> Ah, got it. Similar fear here that that is what the passes will lead to.
> 
> Trying to change the name on mine is becoming a fun one, because apparently the lack of a middle name on it may cause a problem because my IDs - passport, drivers license - have my middle name on them because they kind of have to, being legal name and all, but the name the doctors surgery have for me does not include my middle name, which literally has never been an issue before. Being unvaccinated - legally speaking, not actual reality - because they dont have my middle name will be something.
> 
> Man, not being able to see family sucks. One of the worst parts of this whole thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Yeah, my mother is in one house of a few that are run by a company.  It turned out that one of the residents of another house may have been exposed to the India Variant ("Delta") so the house was quarantined.  My mother's house was quarantined in November 2020 (during our Thanksgiving holiday).  I have to go buy her stuff and drop it off.

----------


## Cuchculan

I will post a picture of what one person posted on FB yesterday. This is what some people think the vaccine passports are similar too. 

vazi.jpg

----------


## Otherside

What is it with these people and comparisons to the Nazis?

We had the antivaxxers running around London wearing the yellow star of David here. Which was a bit, "yes, your status as not being vaccinated is totally comparable to that of Jews during the Third Reich."

Or someone a while back going on the news and saying that covid restrictions would "bring us to a dystopian version of Nazi Germany", because Nazi Germany apparently wasnt dystopian to begin with.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

We equate it with Communism, not Nazi Germany.

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 just for you. Found this one funny. 

55091.jpg

----------


## Otherside

Oh dear...so it finally happened. 

To the Americans on here, we currently have a group of protestors who go and sit on our version of your interstates protesting insulation almost daily. Or rather, that the government should provide insulation in housing.

Which is an absolutley stupid as hell pointless protest because there is already grants to insulate houses and turns out, they're all a bunch of hypocrites who dont bother to insulate there own homes. 

And for some stupid reason they're not being put in prison for sitting on the motorway, despite breaching court orders and bail terms to stay off the motorway. So now people are taking it into there own hands and having to drag them off the road themselves. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

Well, I got my official "Jab or Job" emails at work.  Our JOEjanHorse made a(n unconstitutional) mandate that all companies with 100 or more employees have complete vaccination or lose our jobs.  Only medical and religious exemptions "might" be accepted.  I have until December 8th to show proof of jab.  I was vaxxed by Memorial Day, but this pisses me off to no end.  How dare the demented Depends-donning Democratic douchebag do this to us!  No wonder he's at the 37% approval rating - that's still too high.  

Crowds (without masks) are shouting F*** Joe Bi-den!  I don't know if you have heard about that....football games, shopping mall food courts, sport car racing.  

The winner of a car race named Brandon was being interviewed and you can clearly hear the FJB chant in the background.  The stupid interviewer says "....and the crowd is chanting  (camera pans to audience shouting FJB)…….let's go Brandon!"   Dumb [BEEP]!  

So the clean version of FJB is Let's Go Brandon  :: .

----------


## Cuchculan

Did wonder about the ' Let's go Bradon ' thing. Saw a few people post it on FB. Meant nothing to me at all. Now I know what they were on about.

----------


## Ironman

> Did wonder about the ' Let's go Bradon ' thing. Saw a few people post it on FB. Meant nothing to me at all. Now I know what they were on about.



It's getting louder and more often.  ::   The JOEjanHorse has a 38% approval rating - and the polls are supposed to favor his party!

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 you will love this picture. Insulation protesters. Just look at the truck they managed to block. 


55818.jpeg


Then we have this one. The sollution to the problem. LOL

55827.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

> @Otherside
>  you will love this picture. Insulation protesters. Just look at the truck they managed to block. 
> 
> 
> 55818.jpeg
> 
> Then we have this one. The sollution to the problem. LOL
> 
> 55827.jpg



I don’t get it

----------


## rabidfoxes

This reminds me why I barely ever log onto social media like Facebook or Twitter. There's so much vitriol going about dressed up as humour. Personally, I support the protesters but violence should not be a joke regardless of which side people take in the debate.

----------


## Ironman

> This reminds me why I barely ever log onto social media like Facebook or Twitter. There's so much vitriol going about dressed up as humour. Personally, I support the protesters but violence should not be a joke regardless of which side people take in the debate.



It's Fakebook and $#!773R for ya....I don't even know where to look for stuff like that  ::

----------


## Otherside

> I don?t get it



In the UK we have a group of protestors called Insulate Britain who sit on the road and refuse to move. Pretty much a daily occurrance now. They want the government to provide insulation. They've refused to move for an ambulance, a women pleading because she's following her mother in an ambulance and a man taking his father to cancer treatment.

They are pretty much all middle class pensioners. Any criticism of them or raise any of those points and you just get respond with "well this is nothing compared to the oncoming deaths from the climate crisis, tough [BEEP] if people can't get to hospital appointments." Next to noone likes them here. Agree with what they're protesting for, way they're protesting is wrong. 

They've started gluing themselves to the road now, did have a guy a week back from them who glued his face to the road, for some reason thought that was a grand idea. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

> This reminds me why I barely ever log onto social media like Facebook or Twitter. There's so much vitriol going about dressed up as humour. Personally, I support the protesters but violence should not be a joke regardless of which side people take in the debate.



I dont think I've come across anyone who disagrees with what they're protesting, but they're doing it in the wrong way. Blocking an ambulance is the absolute red line, you do not do that. 

I live in an area close to an M25 junction that theyve sat in. It's going to end badly. There is a lot of anger and frustration here towards them, and it may very well end up with one morning, someone assaulting one of the protestors because they are unable to get to work and will not be paid for the time they're stuck behind the protestors (and for a few people here, those hours are the difference between a bill payment going out or not, particularly with the energy crisis right now.)

TBh this has also been timed perfectly for Priti to push through her "let's ban protests". The perfect advert for that bill. Have seen people wondering if they are a plant for that, but seems a bit tinfoil hat for that.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

None of us are saying we disagree over what they are up in arms about. It is more the way they are going about doing what they are doing. Rule number 1 of protests is never block an ambulance in. Or even a fire brigade. They are obviously out doing very important work. 

In the picture I posted they were blocking a van doing the work of what they were protesting was not been done. Which solves nothing at all. They want support from the public. But they get in the way of that same public. You read the stories up above. Using glue? Sticking your face to the road. 

Motorists do get angry. Was another one I posted. A motorist had enough. He got out and attacked one of the protesters blocking his road. Ambulance couldn't reach the person who was attacked because all the victims friends were blocking the road. 

Point been, there is a right way and a wrong way of doing things.

----------


## Otherside

Anyway, covid news, moved the boosters
up from Six months after to five months. Is now letting me book.

(And no, we don't pronounce it "Borcestershire" lol  ) 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## rabidfoxes

@Otherside
 
@Cuchculan
 I am in complete agreement with you regarding not blocking ambulances, I can also understand the frustration and anger of the drivers. Like you said, some of them have somewhere to be and it can be a difference between getting paid and going hungry. I hope that I did not come across as if I'm accusing you of anything as I really agree with a lot of what you're saying. What I was reacting against were the people/memes that incite or casualise violence. 

Excess/anger out of control is destructive whichever the side may be. Some of the protesters take it too far, some of the opposition do too. We have laws to deal with these kinds of excesses - laws governing the obstruction of highways and the obstruction of emergency services, as well as criminal/civil liability for violence against a person.

----------


## Otherside

@rabidfoxes
 No, I understand where you're coming from. Not so much of a fan of the violent memes either. Though I'm not surprised it eventually happened, was horrified to see that women ram one of them with her car. 





> Excess/anger out of control is destructive whichever the side may be.  Some of the protesters take it too far, some of the opposition do too.  We have laws to deal with these kinds of excesses - laws governing the  obstruction of highways and the obstruction of emergency services, as  well as criminal/civil liability for violence against a person.



Yeah, I just wish they'd enforce them. I'm not sure why they keep arresting them, and then letting them go repeatedly. Makes no sense. Does lend some support to the "its a government plant" theory.

----------


## Ironman

My mom got her booster shot this week...….ten months after the first two.  Visitors are still banned from the house.

----------


## Cuchculan

@rabidfoxes
 I think I more or less laugh at the memes that show them actually blocking the truck that is going around doing the work they are meant to be protesting about. I am not a violent person. Think in the past I said the police should just clear the roads. Think I suggested water cannons. Water is harmless. Heck those things shoot that water at you at such a rate it would not be nice to get a blast of it. Those who get arrested are the bees knees in the eyes of the other protesters. Taken one for the cause. Have questioned what they all do for a living to be able to turn up and just sit on a road like that? I would assume some work. Do they ask their boss for time off to go sit on a road? If they get arrested could that mean the loss of their job? Would they use what they were doing as a way of not getting sacked. Others would be on welfare. Sitting on a road is not exactly looking for work. Just surprised more have not been cut off welfare or sacked from their jobs. The right to protest is always there. If I look here in Ireland, most protests are on the weekend. No work. Get more people out to take part. Odd time you might have a week day protest. What happens there is a lot of people turn up for college and the likes and then they all walk out at a certain time. Planned in advance. Without the colleges known. A one day walk out. Then they have a set place to meet up. Those are more rare. Protest all they want. But do it the right way.

----------


## Cuchculan

Anybody seen the Brazilian vaccine mascot? I think they could have thought this out a bit better. Looks like a member of the KKK. 

251006168_10160012139412386_7450555813744075881_n.jpg

----------


## rabidfoxes

> @rabidfoxes
>  I think I more or less laugh at the memes that show them actually blocking the truck that is going around doing the work they are meant to be protesting about. I am not a violent person. Think in the past I said the police should just clear the roads. Think I suggested water cannons. Water is harmless. Heck those things shoot that water at you at such a rate it would not be nice to get a blast of it. Those who get arrested are the bees knees in the eyes of the other protesters. Taken one for the cause. Have questioned what they all do for a living to be able to turn up and just sit on a road like that? I would assume some work. Do they ask their boss for time off to go sit on a road? If they get arrested could that mean the loss of their job? Would they use what they were doing as a way of not getting sacked. Others would be on welfare. Sitting on a road is not exactly looking for work. Just surprised more have not been cut off welfare or sacked from their jobs. The right to protest is always there. If I look here in Ireland, most protests are on the weekend. No work. Get more people out to take part. Odd time you might have a week day protest. What happens there is a lot of people turn up for college and the likes and then they all walk out at a certain time. Planned in advance. Without the colleges known. A one day walk out. Then they have a set place to meet up. Those are more rare. Protest all they want. But do it the right way.



I didn't for a moment think were a violent person, I hope I didn't give that impression! You actually come across as thoughtful and fair from your posts. I think they can't use water cannons atm because 1) Potentially risky on a highway; 2) It's the cold season so it could pose a hypothermia risk. I'm no expert on the subject, these are just some things I've read. The tricky thing with protests is that a protest is often more effective when it's disruptive and it's not an easy thing to balance. You have needs of people who are protesting/represented by protest (e.g. people whose children's lives will be affected by the environmental crisis) vs needs of people who need to go about their business (e.g. road users). I think you can effectively argue either side. Although in my view there should be no debate needed about emergency services being allowed to do their job.

As someone who has participated in some protests, demonstrations and an occasional camp-out, I can say that at times I was unemployed (I wasn't on benefits so 'looking for work' wasn't an issue) and at times I had to reconcile work with protesting (camping outside St Paul's as part of Occupy whilst changing into a suit and going to work every day was very weird). Ultimately, people who glue themselves to the tarmac are not doing it for fun. They feel the lives of many people are on the line. I've met people who did walk out of work to protest because they felt a lot more than financial security was at stake. 


@Otherside
 I wonder if it's less of a conspiracy and more of an opportunistic use of the situation. Priti 'Vacant' Patel doesn't strike me as very smart although of course she could be getting advice!

----------


## Cuchculan

To me it depends on the protest. I think some people would protests over anything. If they got what hey wanted on protest number 1, they would be back on the streets in under a week over something else. In other words ' any excuse to protest '. We have a core group of them who are always the same faces. Some of what they protest over is not worth protesting over. Like if they elect somebody to power. They might protest against the person they elected. Just because they can. Person is in charge of the country now, let us get them out of power now. Pointless protest. 

Water charges were been brought in over here a few years back. That was until 1/4 million people took to the streets of Dublin. Streets are narrow here. That many people just seemed to go on and on and on. But it was something worth protesting over. But it was done by the large numbers that turned out. They done away with the whole idea. 

As for people gluing themselves to the road? Bit over the top. You want the support of the public. Blocking roads and the public will turn them against you. Things will begin to heat up. Fights will break out. That is what is happening in the UK with people sitting on the roads. I get blocking the roads will get you attention. Get you in the papers. But it will annoy the public. Only things people refused to support here in Dublin was when people done that same thing. Sat on the roads. The public refused to back them. They quickly faded away over here.

----------


## Otherside

> Anybody seen the Brazilian vaccine mascot? I think they could have thought this out a bit better. Looks like a member of the KKK. 
> 
> 251006168_10160012139412386_7450555813744075881_n.jpg



KKK indeed. 

He looks creepy.

----------


## Otherside

> My mom got her booster shot this week...?.ten months after the first two.  Visitors are still banned from the house.



Grandpa had his a few weeks back. Not sure about care homes, but no restrictions here. 

They did ask us to open a window though if we have anyone around. See who you want, just open a window. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Problem with opening windows is we are nearing Winter. Is cold enough now as it is. Will only get colder. Who is going to want to have windows opened?

----------


## Otherside

They havent thought that through. 

It's the middle of winter. During an energy crisis when gas prices are already through the roof. Chances of people wanting to open a window this winter? Not huge.

I've got electric heating and it's already expensive enough (not to mention difficult) to begin with to heat my own flat without flinging open a window.

----------


## Cuchculan

They are telling people to make sure the elderly are kept warm this Winter. So why not open the windows and freeze them all out of it instead. Is the same with pubs. They are asking for all windows and doors to be left open. Anywhere that sells food too. Is it worth going our for a meal if you have to wrap up warm? Keep your wolly hat on as you eat. Never mind if there is a gale force wind and rain coming in the door and the windows. It is for your own protection.

----------


## Otherside

Is meant to be hitting -6 in a few weeks. People going to be flinging open a window at -6? No they are not.





> Is it worth going our for a meal if you have to wrap up warm? Keep your  wolly hat on as you eat. Never mind if there is a gale force wind and  rain coming in the door and the windows



We were all doing this in March here and it was literally the best thing ever after the last three months in lockdown. Sat in beer gardens with duvets and all.

Now...not so much.

----------


## Cuchculan

We all know the amount of Covid cases in schools. Half the kids are sitting beside open windows on very cold days. If they don't get Covid, they are bound to catch something else. Fine doing it if the weather is warmer. Always thought that video of the man dining outdoors was so funny. Rain pelting down. Him still eating his soup. Taken a drink from his glass of wine. Stopping every few seconds to wipe the rain from his face.

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 one just for you. 

*News just in, PM comes off second best in leadership challenge debate.*

56340.jpeg

----------


## CloudMaker

OMG I guess there was an Irish news station that showed a clip of a vaccine lab and one of the workers hid a help sign in the shot

This is the sort of thing abuse victims do!!!

https://mobile.twitter.com/P85Jones/...78879355092992

17AB0796-EBD4-48D3-BC0E-76404386A8B3.jpeg

----------


## Otherside

So this month in Britain covid -

- Omicron comes along. Travel restrictions come back. In the space of a week, more restrictions are put in with little notice. First its need to have a PCR test within 2 days of arrival + quarantine until negative result. Then its test before board plane to UK. News is full of people complaining they are unable to afford there winter vacation because they have now have to buy tests and quarantine until that comes back. 

- On that note, testing previously has become a bit of a joke, with tests not turning up. Few companies on the "government approved testing list", have turned out to have been scamming people. So whilst on paper you are quarantining a few days, in reality it could be a hell of a lot longer because these companies do not deliver tests on time. 

- Government gets caught throwing a Cheistmas party in Winter 2020. Rumours are that there was multiple. Denied it up and until the point that a senior government official was caught joking about it. This was right in the middle of a Christmas lockdown, when we were not allowed to meet anyone from outside of our households, let alone through a party. Were all told Christmas was cancelled. Then they ignore the rules that they say and throw a party. Understandably, people are pissed.

- Unrelated to covid, but at the same time, a whistleblower reports on how chaotic the Afganistan withdrawal was, and suggests that Boris Johnson intervened to allow cats and dogs to be evacuated from Afghanistan, directing resources that were needed to evacuate British Nationals and those at risk who were given UK Visas. Because cats and dogs were totally at risk from the Taliban. Also a scandal. I wish I was joking here. I'm not. We evacuated cats and dogs who were not at risk in the place of people, who may very well have been killed by the Taliban as a result. 

- In order to distract from all of this, they decide there needs to be more restrictions. So now vaccine passports are a thing, and we all have to work from home. BUT - we can go to the work Christmas party. Boggles the mind.

...seems I can go to the office between the hours of 9-5 on a Monday to Friday. I just have to wear a party hat.

----------


## Otherside

So this month in Britain covid -

- Omicron comes along. Travel restrictions come back. In the space of a week, more restrictions are put in with little notice. First its need to have a PCR test within 2 days of arrival + quarantine until negative result. Then its test before board plane to UK. News is full of people complaining they are unable to afford there winter vacation because they have now have to buy tests and quarantine until that comes back. 

- On that note, testing previously has become a bit of a joke, with tests not turning up. Few companies on the "government approved testing list", have turned out to have been scamming people. So whilst on paper you are quarantining a few days, in reality it could be a hell of a lot longer because these companies do not deliver tests on time. 

- Government gets caught throwing a Cheistmas party in Winter 2020. Rumours are that there was multiple. Denied it up and until the point that a senior government official was caught joking about it. This was right in the middle of a Christmas lockdown, when we were not allowed to meet anyone from outside of our households, let alone through a party. Were all told Christmas was cancelled. Then they ignore the rules that they say and throw a party. Understandably, people are pissed.

- Unrelated to covid, but at the same time, a whistleblower reports on how chaotic the Afganistan withdrawal was, and suggests that Boris Johnson intervened to allow cats and dogs to be evacuated from Afghanistan, directing resources that were needed to evacuate British Nationals and those at risk who were given UK Visas. Because cats and dogs were totally at risk from the Taliban. Also a scandal. I wish I was joking here. I'm not. We evacuated cats and dogs who were not at risk in the place of people, who may very well have been killed by the Taliban as a result. 

- In order to distract from all of this, they decide there needs to be more restrictions. So now vaccine passports are a thing, and we all have to work from home. BUT - we can go to the work Christmas party. Boggles the mind.

...seems I can go to the office between the hours of 9-5 on a Monday to Friday. I just have to wear a party hat.

----------


## Cuchculan

So this month in Ireland - 

For now the figures are starting to go down. But we still have Christmas and New Year ahead of us. That will show another rise in cases. Like it always has done. Travel to Ireland from the UK has become a talking point. You must pass 5 antigen tests, 5 days in a row. Or else you are not entering Ireland. This one has been timed. People come home to Ireland for the Christmas period. It shows how much faith they have in antigen testing. 1 is not enough. 5 and you are fine. They have told people to call off Christmas parties. But you can still go places once there are only 6 at a table. Obvious thing to do is book 6 tables. Keep them apart. But have 6 workers at each table. That would still be your Christmas party. 

Booster shots have also made the news. Conflicting reports about the uptake of them. The government saying the uptake is bad. Loads of people not turning up. Health experts saying the uptake is amazing. Everybody turning up for them. Will the real answer please stand up. Next in line is the vaccine for kids between the ages of 5 and 12. This has been approved. The dose will be lower. We also heard that in the US they are doing trials on kids under the age of 5. Schools are still big worry here. Amount of positive tests in school going people.

----------


## Lunaire

> So this month in Ireland - 
> 
> For now the figures are starting to go down. But we still have Christmas and New Year ahead of us. That will show another rise in cases. Like it always has done. Travel to Ireland from the UK has become a talking point. You must pass 5 antigen tests, 5 days in a row. Or else you are not entering Ireland. This one has been timed. People come home to Ireland for the Christmas period. It shows how much faith they have in antigen testing. 1 is not enough. 5 and you are fine. They have told people to call off Christmas parties. But you can still go places once there are only 6 at a table. Obvious thing to do is book 6 tables. Keep them apart. But have 6 workers at each table. That would still be your Christmas party. 
> 
> Booster shots have also made the news. Conflicting reports about the uptake of them. The government saying the uptake is bad. Loads of people not turning up. Health experts saying the uptake is amazing. Everybody turning up for them. Will the real answer please stand up. Next in line is the vaccine for kids between the ages of 5 and 12. This has been approved. The dose will be lower. We also heard that in the US they are doing trials on kids under the age of 5. Schools are still big worry here. Amount of positive tests in school going people.



It irks me quite a bit how much the vaccines are being pressured here for young children. Vaccines are going to have side effects and deaths associated with them and ultimately a risk assessment needs to be made on whether or not the protection from vaccines and subsequent boosters are going to save more people from Covid than those who die or have health complications from the vaccines. 

Considering the data I’ve read so far suggests children of that age group have an extremely low risk of succumbing to Covid it seems like we’re putting pharmaceutical company profits ahead of logic and reason at the expense of children.

----------


## Cuchculan

I was a bit surprised to hear about been giving to young kids. We began as low as 12 and I think we all thought that would be it. It would stop at the age of 12. Now we are going as low as 5 year olds. Now there are a high number of cases in schools in Ireland. I think the main concern is the kids infecting others at home. That is one that can be debated. If the parents are vaccinated already, does the kid really need it? Then we heard of studies on kids under the age of 5 in the US. That I do not agree with. That is far to young in my own opinion. They should look at how badly kids get who have Covid and weigh up the options. Are any getting really bad? Some might have medical conditions already. They might need a shot. Other than them? Maybe a kid who lives in a house with somebody who is high risk. I would understand that one as well. A lot I don't agree with. But to give some insight into schools in Ireland. At one point we had about 14,000 kids off school. You have those who tested positive. Then you have close contacts. Only a small country here. That is a very high number. Think they imagined they had to do something to bring the numbers down in school.

----------


## Lunaire

Agree that there may be circumstances where small kids could benefit from having it such as immune compromised children. Otherwise it seems foolish to force it without having hard data on what percent of them die from Covid compared to what percent will die from or have debilitating side effects from the vaccine. 

You brought up another thing I find ridiculous about how Covid response is being handled - if the vaccines are truly effective, then why care if someone else is vaccinated or not? And although there’s evidence they help reduce spread in many cases they do not prevent getting it or spreading it altogether. A vaccinated person who has little to no symptoms due to the vaccine’s protection may actually be more likely to spread it compared to someone who is unvaccinated who is able to clearly tell they are ill and avoid people.

I’m utterly shocked at how this has all been handled especially in Europe. It seems to me that people are happily giving up their freedoms to governments when many of their justifications don’t actually align with the science. 

This disease is now endemic. Even if 100% of the world population is vaccinated the vaccines don’t fully prevent the spread. Even if the vaccines prevented the spread it has infected the wildlife and livestock populations and can mutate from there.

----------


## Otherside

@Lunaire
 Is a myth we've locked down over cases. Has been hospitalizations that have been the reason for a lockdown. Similar in the rest of Europe. Vaccine prevents against severe disease and death in most cases. So those who catch it who are 2x/3x aren't ending up in ICU. Problem is the unvaccinated are the ones sending up in ICUs. Which then means the capacity is not there when people end up in ICUs for other reasons, if it full with covid patients. Do not agree with what some European countries - Austria, for example, are doing with mandating the vaccines. But can see why they are. 

Freedoms to government - different culture over here, in general we're a lot less focussed on individual freedoms here, more on society as a whole than in US. Lot of the lockdowns have been self-enforced in the UK. 

I agree with you as far an endemic. Had been treated as such unti omicron. Masking and distancing had pretty much stopped here, at least in England. Was like a different world when it came to restrictions and masks when you left England. Because of the vaccines. Have the advantage of having had a high uptake rate. But now for some reason panicking about omicron. Even though it looks like omicron is milder. But is all politics playing out here with it. So restrictions back in. Because of omicron. Which are masks made compulsory again, vaccine passes for some things, and travel restrictions. And all advised to work from home again. Could well be more restrictions. But will have a very, very difficult time actually getting people to follow them this time round. Because they have thrown these parties last christmas. One rule for us, another for them kind of thing. Hasn't gone down well. Personally do intend to ignore any christmas restrictions this time round. Am not having another cancelled christmas. Not this year. Not when they don't follow the rules themselves.

----------


## Lunaire

> @Lunaire
>  Is a myth we've locked down over cases. Has been hospitalizations that have been the reason for a lockdown. Similar in the rest of Europe. Vaccine prevents against severe disease and death in most cases. So those who catch it who are 2x/3x aren't ending up in ICU. Problem is the unvaccinated are the ones sending up in ICUs. Which then means the capacity is not there when people end up in ICUs for other reasons, if it full with covid patients. Do not agree with what some European countries - Austria, for example, are doing with mandating the vaccines. But can see why they are. 
> 
> Freedoms to government - different culture over here, in general we're a lot less focussed on individual freedoms here, more on society as a whole than in US. Lot of the lockdowns have been self-enforced in the UK. 
> 
> I agree with you as far an endemic. Had been treated as such unti omicron. Masking and distancing had pretty much stopped here, at least in England. Was like a different world when it came to restrictions and masks when you left England. Because of the vaccines. Have the advantage of having had a high uptake rate. But now for some reason panicking about omicron. Even though it looks like omicron is milder. But is all politics playing out here with it. So restrictions back in. Because of omicron. Which are masks made compulsory again, vaccine passes for some things, and travel restrictions. And all advised to work from home again. Could well be more restrictions. But will have a very, very difficult time actually getting people to follow them this time round. Because they have thrown these parties last christmas. One rule for us, another for them kind of thing. Hasn't gone down well. Personally do intend to ignore any christmas restrictions this time round. Am not having another cancelled christmas. Not this year. Not when they don't follow the rules themselves.



When I mentioned how things were being handled in Europe the two countries in my mind were Austria and also Germany due to police doing random checks asking for vaccination papers when people are out shopping. While not in Europe Australia also apparently has full on quarantine camps. I haven’t heard too much about authoritarianism in your part of the world at least on this matter. There are certainly other policies there I strongly disagree with but won’t get into them. 

We definitely seem to value personal freedoms more here in the states although one of the two major political parties has been rapidly inching closer towards authoritarianism here as well which scares me. I’m a strong believer that the slippery slope fallacy isn’t actually a fallacy and that when you give governments an inch then they will take a mile. We saw it here in the states with the Patriot Act which 9/11 was used as an excuse to justify. It seems governments never let a good crisis go to waste when it comes to power grabs.

----------


## Otherside

> When I mentioned how things were being handled in Europe the two countries in my mind were Austria and also Germany due to police doing random checks asking for vaccination papers when people are out shopping. While not in Europe Australia also apparently has full on quarantine camps. I haven’t heard too much about authoritarianism in your part of the world at least on this matter. There are certainly other policies there I strongly disagree with but won’t get into them. 
> 
> We definitely seem to value personal freedoms more here in the states although one of the two major political parties has been rapidly inching closer towards authoritarianism here as well which scares me. I’m a strong believer that the slippery slope fallacy isn’t actually a fallacy and that when you give governments an inch then they will take a mile. We saw it here in the states with the Patriot Act which 9/11 was used as an excuse to justify. It seems governments never let a good crisis go to waste when it comes to power grabs.



So the German World seems to have low vaccine rates for some reason. Delta has also hit them at the worst time - right in the middle of winter. Covid has a seasonal factor. So they head back into lockdown. They tried the "only lockdown the vaccinated" in Austria, which turned out to not work. So they locked down everyone. Now there is a lot of blame going round. Also a lot more acceptance towards ID cards than in the anglosphere. Have to carry ID in some countries over there, show it if requested. Is checks at times on ID even pre-covid times over there. 

Australia -> Yeah, thats really something. Have a zero covid policy. Which sure. Worked out for a while. That policy also included quarantine hotels though. If you flew into Aus, you have to quarantine in a hotel for a certain period of time. And there was also a limited number of quarantine hotel spaces. Luck of the draw you will get one of those. (But they've been letting celebrities in, and the celebrities have been able to quarantine outside of the hotels) there is a lot of Australians stranded in the UK. Similar policy in New Zealand. Sort of have those hotels here. South Africa currently on that list. Unlike Australia and New Zealand though, haven't stopped our citizens from entering. Which is the unforgivable part IMO, of what Australia and NZ have done. 

Do agree with you on the authoritarianism, give an inch take a mile. Covid aside, some of the stuff happening in the states is a bit scary. 

Didn't mean anything by it. Sorry, was just trying to explain why it is happening over here.

----------


## Lunaire

> So the German World seems to have low vaccine rates for some reason. Delta has also hit them at the worst time - right in the middle of winter. Covid has a seasonal factor. So they head back into lockdown. They tried the "only lockdown the vaccinated" in Austria, which turned out to not work. So they locked down everyone. Now there is a lot of blame going round. Also a lot more acceptance towards ID cards than in the anglosphere. Have to carry ID in some countries over there, show it if requested. Is checks at times on ID even pre-covid times over there. 
> 
> Australia -> Yeah, thats really something. Have a zero covid policy. Which sure. Worked out for a while. That policy also included quarantine hotels though. If you flew into Aus, you have to quarantine in a hotel for a certain period of time. And there was also a limited number of quarantine hotel spaces. Luck of the draw you will get one of those. (But they've been letting celebrities in, and the celebrities have been able to quarantine outside of the hotels) there is a lot of Australians stranded in the UK. Similar policy in New Zealand. Sort of have those hotels here. South Africa currently on that list. Unlike Australia and New Zealand though, haven't stopped our citizens from entering. Which is the unforgivable part IMO, of what Australia and NZ have done. 
> 
> Do agree with you on the authoritarianism, give an inch take a mile. Covid aside, some of the stuff happening in the states is a bit scary. 
> 
> Didn't mean anything by it. Sorry, was just trying to explain why it is happening over here.



No need whatsoever to apologize! I didn’t take anything you said as rude. Even if you disagree with my thoughts on something I respect your right to have a differing opinion and appreciate your perspective as someone from a different part of the world. 

Wasn’t aware of Germany having low vaccination rates but even still I don’t see how targeting restrictions for unvaccinated people can be justified with the logic that A) vaccinated people can still spread it and B) if the vaccines are truly effective at preventing serious illness then those who have chosen to be vaccinated shouldn’t fear being around unvaccinated. 

The biggest issue I have is I’ve heard some countries are allowing grocery stores to prevent unvaccinated people from shopping. Even if you don’t want them inside I see this as a huge human rights violation if they aren’t required to offer a grocery pickup option instead. 

It’s one thing to say someone can’t go to the movies or a bar, but it’s an entirely new level of authoritarianism to target someone’s job or their ability to obtain food.

----------


## Cuchculan

Have you not seen the riots across Europe? That is people not accepting what is been pushed on them. We even had a few riots here in Ireland. Same people who riot over anything. But this was against lockdown and face masks. Now you have similar against vaccine passports. Because here you are not forced to get a vaccine. Austria made a bad call. It is backfiring on them now. All the countries around that area are rioting a lot over the past month. Germany, Netherlands and Austria. 

As for kids and the vaccine? That is also a choice. Up to the parents ro decide on that one. If we take the amount who refused the vaccine, you can almost work out there will be a lot of kids with no vaccines at all. 

Certain things a lot of people don't mind doing. I love social distancing. Hate people near me at any time. That was a God send. Mask wearing is meant to be a thing. But I have seen loads of people in the shops without them. Is nobody there to enforce it. So you are not stopped from going into a shop if you have no mask on. Much the same as with the UK, hospital numbers can play a part. They don't want the hospitals to have no more room in them. That simply puts other sick people out. You have a heart attack and there is no room for you in a hospital. Private hospitals have opened their doors to help out in the past. Numbers have been down here over the past week. Same can't be said in the likes of Austria. Numbers are very high there. Small population. Low uptake of the vaccine. So they try something new. It fails. They will try something else instead.

----------


## Lunaire

> Have you not seen the riots across Europe? That is people not accepting what is been pushed on them. We even had a few riots here in Ireland. Same people who riot over anything. But this was against lockdown and face masks. Now you have similar against vaccine passports. Because here you are not forced to get a vaccine. Austria made a bad call. It is backfiring on them now. All the countries around that area are rioting a lot over the past month. Germany, Netherlands and Austria. 
> 
> As for kids and the vaccine? That is also a choice. Up to the parents ro decide on that one. If we take the amount who refused the vaccine, you can almost work out there will be a lot of kids with no vaccines at all. 
> 
> Certain things a lot of people don't mind doing. I love social distancing. Hate people near me at any time. That was a God send. Mask wearing is meant to be a thing. But I have seen loads of people in the shops without them. Is nobody there to enforce it. So you are not stopped from going into a shop if you have no mask on. Much the same as with the UK, hospital numbers can play a part. They don't want the hospitals to have no more room in them. That simply puts other sick people out. You have a heart attack and there is no room for you in a hospital. Private hospitals have opened their doors to help out in the past. Numbers have been down here over the past week. Same can't be said in the likes of Austria. Numbers are very high there. Small population. Low uptake of the vaccine. So they try something new. It fails. They will try something else instead.



Had heard of the Netherlands riots but don’t know too much on the details such as how large and destructive it was. Doesn’t seem like the media over here is covering them much at least in my experience. 

As for social distancing I also don’t care to be around people much and am fairly introverted. I quite enjoy that many more food places here are now offering more extensive takeout options as I was never a fan of dining inside with a bunch of other people. Guess there are some silver linings to this whole thing for those of us who don’t socialize much.

----------


## Otherside

> No need whatsoever to apologize! I didn’t take anything you said as rude. Even if you disagree with my thoughts on something I respect your right to have a differing opinion and appreciate your perspective as someone from a different part of the world. 
> 
> Wasn’t aware of Germany having low vaccination rates but even still I don’t see how targeting restrictions for unvaccinated people can be justified with the logic that A) vaccinated people can still spread it and B) if the vaccines are truly effective at preventing serious illness then those who have chosen to be vaccinated shouldn’t fear being around unvaccinated. 
> 
> The biggest issue I have is I’ve heard some countries are allowing grocery stores to prevent unvaccinated people from shopping. Even if you don’t want them inside I see this as a huge human rights violation if they aren’t required to offer a grocery pickup option instead. 
> 
> It’s one thing to say someone can’t go to the movies or a bar, but it’s an entirely new level of authoritarianism to target someone’s job or their ability to obtain food.



I supect that is why the lockdown, but only for the unvaccinated, did not work for them in Austria. Lasted only a few days. Then they had to shut everything off. Some of the logic there will have been though, if you do not want to get vaccinated, we will make life harder for you, so get vaccinated in order to make your life easier. Twist your arm in order to get the vaccine numbers up in order to get the hospitalizations down. Saw that it was successful in France (was low rates there, due to having one or two vaccine scandals in France). Was very low rates in France until the French put in place the vaccine passes.

Have heard of the grocery stores. One of the German States I think? Yeah, thats over the top as far as it goes. Likely justifying it by saying you can get a delivery. Not sure why the numbers are so low in the German Speaking world.

The riots - was some bad ones in Netherlands for a few nights, rioters threw fireworks at the police, at one point it got bad enough in Rotterdam that the police ended up shooting at people. Was also riots in Austria, Croatia, Few in Italy. Was some bad pretty bad ones a few weeks back on France's carribean department of Guadeloupe.

----------


## Lunaire

> I supect that is why the lockdown, but only for the unvaccinated, did not work for them in Austria. Lasted only a few days. Then they had to shut everything off. Some of the logic there will have been though, if you do not want to get vaccinated, we will make life harder for you, so get vaccinated in order to make your life easier. Twist your arm in order to get the vaccine numbers up in order to get the hospitalizations down. Saw that it was successful in France (was low rates there, due to having one or two vaccine scandals in France). Was very low rates in France until the French put in place the vaccine passes.
> 
> Have heard of the grocery stores. One of the German States I think? Yeah, thats over the top as far as it goes. Likely justifying it by saying you can get a delivery. Not sure why the numbers are so low in the German Speaking world.
> 
> The riots - was some bad ones in Netherlands for a few nights, rioters threw fireworks at the police, at one point it got bad enough in Rotterdam that the police ended up shooting at people. Was also riots in Austria, Croatia, Few in Italy. Was some bad pretty bad ones a few weeks back on France's carribean department of Guadeloupe.



Saddens me to hear about the riots though I sympathize with the protestors so long as they remain peaceful. There are ways to perform civil disobedience without resorting to destruction. 

Seems like at least here in the states when we were going through our riot phase in 2020 there were a ton of people who just used them as an excuse to steal things. There were murders, muggings, rapes, and the complete looting and destruction of private businesses which had no affiliation with the things the rioters were supposedly protesting. To this day many parts of cities have not recovered and there were billions of dollars in damages. Hope the same sort of thing doesn’t happen over there.

----------


## Cuchculan

The situation is Austria is as follows.

Unvaccinated people in Austria will be allowed to leave their homes only for work, food shopping or emergencies, according to the new mandate.

Shopping is still allowed. What you might get in odd cases is some odd shop owners who refuse them entry. In other words ' it is my shop, I can say who enters who doesn't enter '. People just been bloody awkward. We even have that here in Ireland in one or two smaller shops. The whole ' no mask, no entry '. Food shopping is allowed in all the big stores. 

What some countries are aiming for is a vaccine uptake of about 75%. This figure has not been reached in a lot of these European countries. As for rioting? Looting is not really something we see over this side of the world. I am not suggesting it only ever happens in the US. I am sure giving half a chance some people would try such a thing. But the police are not a soft touch in these countries. They are always up for a fight. Best way to put it. Water canons are very popular in Europe. Used whenever fighting breaks out. Instead of the gun option. That might only be used if the police feel they are under threat. Might aim a few shots above those rioting. They also use tear gas and rubber bullets. Which is normally enough to break things up.

----------


## Otherside

Rumour mill here saying restrictions back in from the 27th/28th. 

Remains to be seen if they are actually followed this time round, given there is a scandal engulfing the government regarding parties they held during the lockdowns. Or whether the restrictions actually pass before Boris is skewered by his party and replaced.

----------


## Cuchculan

Love this one. So Ireland right now. 


57057.jpg

----------


## Otherside

London right now.

----------


## Cuchculan

This will show you how people view our top medical expert. He is saying the virus numbers are up in a certain age group. Just so happens that age group can now get their booster shots. This is a trick he has tried to sell us before. When 12 to 15 year olds were due the vaccine he said the virus was rampant in that age group. 

269795344_210620057932710_4141899056993594260_n.jpg

----------


## Ironman

I signed up for the booster this week.  No news on when I can get one.

----------


## Cuchculan

Over here they kind of botched up the booster roll out. By having walk in clinics. Show up when you want. No appointment needed. Too many people showed up on day 1. Talking 6 hour delays. Then having to turn people away. One walk in place had to close for the day after it ran out of boosters. Would have been better doing it by appointment. Handing out times and days. Complete bloody mess up here.

----------


## Otherside

Got mine start of December. 

You can show up without an appointment, in theory. But they will turn you away. Best to get an appointment. Open to all now, so long as it has been more than 3 months since last dose. 

Everywhere but England will have restrictions of some sort from the 27th rather than enforced. Now briefing any restrictions will be recommendations. News tone abut how serious covid has been changed from "Deadly" to "actually it's mild". Seems backbenchers threatening to send a no confidence in Boris letter won out (for the non-UK, enough of those letters and Boris is in trouble, he could be removed as prime minister, he is already in trouble because of a corruption scandal, government having thrown parties during lockdown last year (then laughing about it) and losing a by-election in a safe seat. Restrictions in England now being made for political reasons.) 

Anyway, Merry Christmas all of you.

----------


## Cuchculan

If I take Dublin as an example. Everybody is heading for the same place. You see were this is going wrong? There are a number of walk in clinics. But if everybody heads for the one place they simply can't handle the numbers. That is were I thought they should have gave people even set places to go. So they wouldn't all show up at the same place. They had to refuse thousands of people. Tell them they were closing. Just needs a bit of sorting out.

----------


## Otherside

FHk4ceOXsAY5kWy.jpg

Are we still doing the cartoons? Britain at the moment. Everyone testing. They ran out the other week.

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL Shops all sold out of tests here too. Everybody seems to be buying them.

----------


## Otherside

Todays one

FHzGLCzXwAEs_Uo(1).jpg

If they dont look like that elsewhere, the T line is the positive.

----------


## Cuchculan

57209.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

57220.jpg

----------


## Otherside



----------

